# October Hopes - Testing thread. 128 Testers! 25 BFPs!!!



## Flibberty87

So I'm completely out for September already so thought I'd start the October thread! Anybody else ready to join? I'll add y'all to the list! 

Good luck ladies :D

:dust:

October 1st 
:bfp:Ac2010:bfp:
:bfn: Boumboum :bfn:
:witch:Salu_34:witch:
:witch:Lauren1979:witch:
:witch: Friskyfish :witch:
Kiallen
jenmcn1
:bfp:tddunn:bfp:
:witch:Navyvet98:witch:
Bplorton
lmbhj
:bfp: Jkm1986 :bfp:
sunspotss

October 2nd
Curly123

October 3rd
:witch:ashleighhh:witch:
:witch:Nabbz90:witch:
:witch: Alyk_1980 :witch:
:bfp:Mangoes:bfp:
My Lobster
Mas1118

October 4th
:witch:HGsurvivor05:witch:
:witch:Nini Lopez:witch:
:bfp:LalaR:bfp:
:witch:rtebbe89:witch:
amgraf86
:bfp:x Zaly x:bfp:

October 5th
brittany12
:bfp:Rozzer:bfp:
MasonsMommy11

October 6th

:bfp:Lynsey82:bfn:
Missbx
:witch:tuesdaysbaby:witch:
alicarr74
Happi_Mommi
gonnabmum

October7th 
Michelle8733
KC6
:bfp:MissyLissy:bfp:
Cjohnson13
Jokerette
Lii24
:witch:rw7y:witch:
BabyDream2011

October 8th
:bfp:Frizzabelle:bfp:
:bfp:LizChase:bfp:
:witch:hopefulfor1st:witch:
MommyCandice
HopefulKait88
:witch:Captain:witch:
Lavinator
Twinklie12

October 9th
Flibberty87
:witch:beneathmywing:witch:


October 10th
xQuinnx
Bump4Me2013
Miana
:bfp:Jrepp:bfp:
:witch:jamesmomma201:witch:
Dolphinz4
BumptasticMTY
:witch:UniqueBeauty:witch:
Pickletilly
Pix

October 11th
CM Punk
3chords
WiniPooh
:witch:chelsealynnb:witch:
Lilo1234
SherryDupo

October 12th
whigfield
Rfoster21
Overcaffin8d
:bfp:GrGirl:bfp:

October 13th
floridasian
:bfp:lindsaygaye:bfp:

October 14th
:bfp:Pinga:bfp:
:witch:Anniebobs:witch:
:witch:Katydid3480:witch:
Rachy28

October 15th
foursacharm
:witch:Brunettebimbo:witch:
:bfp:Rai:bfp:

October 16th
Ttc baby no 1
Hopin&Prayin
lizzyttc

October 17th
WDWJess
DSemcho
Poppygirl05
Edwina1984
:bfp:AngellaHas2:bfp:

October 18th
RachelW
:witch:K151:witch:
:witch:Leti:witch:

October 19th
:bfp:Hiding:bfp:
:bfp:Krissykat1006:bfp:
MrsB413
Highhopes0429
HisSweetheart

October 20th
:bfp:Kenziekaykay:bfp:
:bfp:Dolly nurse:bfp: 

October 21st 
MrsLake2013
Kyliem87
DD80
:bfp:Justagirl2:bfp:
Rosie008
Shannon30
:bfp:Jeslynn:bfp:

October 22nd
fleabum82
starflower

October 23rd
:witch:Wildworld:witch:
SBCookie21
Lovelymo79
Sausages

October 24th
Bee Bee
:bfp:Babyface843:bfp:

October 25th
iwillbepreggo
DenyseGiguere
xEmmaDx
BellaRose82

October 26th
:witch:ellitigg:witch:
:bfp:Lauren1979:bfp:


October 27th
Angelbaby_01

October 28th
pushmug7
Siyren
2moms2be
littleone1993
jenny84
Ms_Friendly

October 29th
Amalee
Salu_34

October 30th
Alyk_1980

October 31st
Timetotry
:bfp:Sofaqueen77:bfp:
Friskyfish
​


----------



## Flibberty87

Anyone ready to join yet? I'm lonely over here haha


----------



## ac2010

I'm still testing but hopefully joining soon :)


----------



## Boumboum

I am out in today's date! The witch got me!

It is another femara month for me.... I think i am going to be testing october 1st.... If everything goes well and the femara make me ovulate a second time!


----------



## Flibberty87

Thats why my cycle is going to be so long! Taking clomid :) I'll add you on!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey Flibberty! Popping in to say hi! I'm 5dpo today, gonna start testing on Saturday at 7DPO, I know it's very early, but the plan is to keep testing until AF or BFP!!

xxx


----------



## michelle8733

You can put me down for testing Oct. 7th. I'm currently on CD6 and tend to have long cycles..about 38 days. So I plan on testing roughly somewhere around then.


----------



## salu_34

You can add me. The witch will probably be gone by tomorrow, so if all goes according to plan, and AF doesn't show early or late, I should be testing on October 1st. :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome ladies :) I've added you in! Lots of luck!


----------



## Flibberty87

CD3 for me.. This part of the wait sometimes feels even longer than the TWW!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: I hope this is a start of a super lucky thread for you Ladies.. Wishing you Good Luck and loads of baby dust Everyone!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Flibberty87

Thank you my dear!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Thank you.... I will be able to test on my bf bday the 18th this month. If I don"t conceieve this month I will test 2 days after my birthday October 16th. I"d be over the moon!! Ohh I really hope its soon if not this month lol


----------



## Flibberty87

My date if October 6th is the latest day I should get af. Started my clomid yesterday so should ovulate between the 16th and 23rd of September so af should come between September 30th and October 7th.

I will try my best not to test early!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey girl!
I'm beginning to think I'm out... I know I'm only dpo8, but bfn this morning... Im beginning to think I didn't O.... Maybe it's just paranoia, but keep me a place in the October Thread please?

Xxxxx


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I really hope you get your BFP this month. If I don"t get pregnant this month Im going to try clomid. Im older its been a rough patch. We"ve been trying for 8 months. Its frustrating and heartbreaking when AF shows. I had a chemical last month :( Im going to beg him to put me on clomid..


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Well I'm no spring chicken at 36!! I had a CP on 1st July as well! 

I'm gonna keep testing till AF or BFP, I really hope it's the latter!!!! 

Xxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh I really hope so sofa! It's good we're out of the limbo but this waiting game is just as bad!

Technically I could still get a bfp in September! 

I hope we all get pregnant very soon!

AF is being very wicked to me :( I even cried earlier ha I've not croed in months. But watched A video of OHs grandad getting married in 1997 and he passed away in April. It was just so lovely to see him so happy and healthy that I had a little cry!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Wowza Ugg the Ov pain.. Hormones going wild.. :haha: I really hope I conceive this round..

Fingers and Everything crossed for Us All!


----------



## Flibberty87

Day three of clomid and I may droen in my own sweat. Goddam hot flushes!!!


----------



## Bump4Me2013

I'll be testing Oct 10th if :af: doesn't arrive. GL ladies!! xx


----------



## xQuinnx

Hi!
I'll be testing Oct 10th....maybe.
I should have had AF 5th Sep but it never can and I'm testing BFN so not sure when I'll actually start a new cycle BUT I could do with some hope my body will just do what it normally would this cycle and hoping and praying I ovulate in October and maybe get my BFP! Would be great as my birthdays in October too ^_^


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome ladies, I've added you to the list :) Let's hope this is a lucky thread!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Hello!!

Well, I would love for you to add me to the list...I just don't know when AF will come this month. Last cycle she decided to skip a month and not show up until cd60 (but at least she showed on her own this time...I've had to bring it on with meds so many times in the past). I will have a better idea when I get a positive OPK. For now, lets just put me down for Oct. 31st.

Thank you Flibberty for setting up this thread!!! Good luck to you and to all the ladies this cycle!


----------



## Flibberty87

Thats how I was for last cycle. I didn't have af since mc in june. Had to take pills to bring her on in the end and now on day three of clomid! Ovulation scheduled for between 8-15 days from now. 

This tww is sometimes just as hard as the one after ov!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Totally agree with you! I feel like the last 6 months or so I have just been in a tunnel and all I think about is getting pregnant! My husband has to remind me every so often that I just need to stop thinking so much about it. It's tearing me up! I just want it so bad and it's not happening. AND so many people around me are having babies and/or announcing that they are expecting. It&#8217;s just so hard. I am going to try and stay positive and pray this is the cycle!


----------



## Flibberty87

Yea it seems now I am the only person I know over 21 who doesn't have any offspring yet! And even some of the ones under 21 have them! 

I completely understand what you mean, it's all I think about now. When I got pregnant last time, I just took my clomid and BD'd every day. Didn't even really think about it to be honest. Then about a week before AF was due I got IB and thought ohhh nooo she's early :( Got a little sad and then thought it isn't the end of the world. Kept cramping and wondering where the hell she was and SIL asked me if I was preg. Tested next morning and got a bfp!

I want to try and relax and not think about it again but I want it even more now :(

Keep me sane?


----------



## HopefulInNL

I'll do my best! lol. It doesn't help that I am ALWAYS on this website. :wacko:

I got pregnant in Feb. (while using clomid) but miscarried at 6.5 weeks. It's so hard...but hey, at least we know we CAN get pregnant, right? I only get two more chances with clomid before we are sent to a fertility specialist. We have been on it 4 times and have decided to "take a break from it for a bit". I think after the new year, if we haven't concieved on our own, we will try the clomid again.

It's so nice having others to chat to about all this...my husband can only take so much.


----------



## Flibberty87

Last pregnancy was a clomid one too but lost it at 10+6. Was my first cycle too. I hope I'm that lucky again.

I'm here quite often too so feel free to rant/blabber/moan in my direction :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:wave: Hey hun. How ya doin? Im officially in TWW its 2 dpo Ugg.. If I don"t become pregnant this month I"m going back to the Dr.. Full blown physical and beg him to put me on Clomid..


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm still waiting to o! I'm only on CD5 ha been keeping busy pulling the house to bits and cleaning it. Today the sofas got a good scrub (they look like new!!) And the dog got a bath too!


----------



## HopefulInNL

lol...I've been the same way! Trying to keep my mind off it...my house is going to be so clean after the next few weeks!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Flibberty87 said:


> I'm still waiting to o! I'm only on CD5 ha been keeping busy pulling the house to bits and cleaning it. Today the sofas got a good scrub (they look like new!!) And the dog got a bath too!

Nervous energy... Lol.. Ive been cleaning up a storm too. I gotta find something else to do before I lose it. :haha: I still have 9 more days before I test.. Grr Tick tock tick tock... Lol


----------



## Flibberty87

Tomorrow the bleach will be out and I'll do bathroom and kitchen top to bottom. I'll save the bedrooms for the day after lol gotta pace myself! 

AF is almost finished and it's my last dose of clomid tomorrow!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I gag when I smell bleach bleh... Im pooped. Just plain tired. Is it normal to cramp a few days after ovulating?


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm not sure on that one, I very very rarely ovulate on my own and I can't say I've ever noticed :s


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Im clueless myself. I never really noticed till now. Hell my luck Im preggy and didnt know it :haha:


----------



## MrsLake2013

So today is cd3 for me and if my cycle is like my last one, it will go for 42 days, so I would be looking at testing around the 21st of October!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hopin&Prayin said:


> I gag when I smell bleach bleh... Im pooped. Just plain tired. Is it normal to cramp a few days after ovulating?

 Completely normal :) I cramped from O up until AF arrived. 

:hi: Flibberty! Found you :) I think AF will be due on the 8th October but will update as soon as O is confirmed by FF! :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Okie doke. Shall I pop you in for the 8th anyway for now and we can change it if needs be :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Put me for the 9th please! Gonna try and wait until I'm late!


----------



## Flibberty87

I am too! Af will be due anywhere between September 30th and October 7th. I'll change my date once o is confirmed :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

brunettebimbo said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> I gag when I smell bleach bleh... Im pooped. Just plain tired. Is it normal to cramp a few days after ovulating?
> 
> Completely normal :) I cramped from O up until AF arrived.
> 
> :hi: Flibberty! Found you :) I think AF will be due on the 8th October but will update as soon as O is confirmed by FF! :)Click to expand...

Well I hope she stays far away from me this time. :af: :af: :af: I hear its normal to cramp after O. Im hopin and prayin this one snuggles in good and sticks.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Morning Flibberty.. Im going to send postive vibes and baby dust in your post today. Im feeling hopeful that af had better stay away :haha:

Heres to our soon to be bfps Ladies


----------



## Flibberty87

She is gone now so let the bding commence! OH keeps asking to try out the concieve + but obviously couldn't as af was here. I'm sure he is more excited than me to ttc ha


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: That must be the magic stuff.. Lol. Is it the same as preseed. That stuff was messy.. Eww..


----------



## salu_34

Started our monthly BDing last night. OH actually initiated this time, lol. 
Really hoping this is our month. I'm tired of seeing everyone post on Facebook that they are pregnant, a tinge of jealousy every time I see the posts. I always wonder if it took as long for them as it is taking for me. I just want to be one of the ones that gets to post the annoying "We're pregnant post" for all to see, lol.


----------



## xQuinnx

AF should have been and gone but nothing and no BFP (just a BFN). Really hoping my body just goes back to normal and I have a chance this month :(

Feeling down :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Hopin&Prayin said:


> :haha: That must be the magic stuff.. Lol. Is it the same as preseed. That stuff was messy.. Eww..

It's like preseed but I've read better reviews on it. Apparently has something in it that helps the sperm. Idk lol I'll try anything if it helps me be a mummy!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Flibberty87 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> :haha: That must be the magic stuff.. Lol. Is it the same as preseed. That stuff was messy.. Eww..
> 
> It's like preseed but I've read better reviews on it. Apparently has something in it that helps the sperm. Idk lol I'll try anything if it helps me be a mummy!Click to expand...

This might be a stupid question, but I don't know anything about either of the products...can someone inform me? It sounds like I should be using it!! :winkwink:

THANKS!


----------



## Flibberty87

Basically its a fertility friendly lubricant. Most lubricants will slow sperm down and they die before they can get to the egg. Pressed and conceive plus mimic your fertile CM and provide good fluid for his swimmers to get to your cervix and therefore to your eggy!

I think it will be good for me as I've taken clomid and that can make me really dry. So I'm giving it a go!


----------



## HopefulInNL

Thank you, I am going to look into this :)


----------



## Flibberty87

You will find pros and cons for both. but cpnceive has something magical in it haha magnesium and calcium or something. It's also a lot cheaper where I am so I thought i would try that one first hah


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Preseed turns sticky :haha: but it works. Im not sure if we caught the eggy. Im hopin the pillow under the butt and legs up helped hehe


----------



## Flibberty87

Pillow under the bum worked for me! Also fed OH zinc supplements. It made his *ahem* (tmi) stuff a bit like thicker? Was easier to keep in if that makes sense lol

And that was a clomid cycle. So I'm hopeful for this time!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ohhh fingers and everything crossed for you.. I really hope you get pregnant.. We can be bump buddies Yay!! 
My bf definately needed those zinc vits :haha: Im praying its going to work for me. He would crack up laughing. I had legs up watching TV. :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Lol. The crazy things we do to become preggo haha


----------



## HopefulInNL

At this point, I'm willing to try almost anything! Thanks for the tips ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## latoya1

Hi all,
I need some help. I'm 2days late, spotted yesterday (brown) only when wiping and no cramps. This morning i started to see dark red, no cramping earlier but now slight cramps .Should i worry? am I out?


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say that sounds like AF :(


----------



## HopefulInNL

latoya1 said:


> Hi all,
> I need some help. I'm 2days late, spotted yesterday (brown) only when wiping and no cramps. This morning i started to see dark red, no cramping earlier but now slight cramps .Should i worry? am I out?

Sounds to me like it might just be AF showing up a few days late... :shrug:


----------



## latoya1

Sounds to me like it might just be AF showing up a few days late... :shrug:[/QUOTE]

:cry::cry::cry: Thank you.


----------



## Flibberty87

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Lol. The crazy things we do to become preggo haha

I know haha also same for oh laughing about legs. Although he is a very good boy when we're bding while ttc, he stops and gets the pillows ready for me haha he is a good egg :) then he goes and does boy things (xbox, pc etc) while I lay with my legs up watching the tv lol

Arrrgh hot flash! I feel like I'm on fire :(


----------



## HopefulInNL

Flibberty87 said:


> I know haha also same for oh laughing about legs. Although he is a very good boy when we're bding while ttc, he stops and gets the pillows ready for me haha he is a good egg :) then he goes and does boy things (xbox, pc etc) while I lay with my legs up watching the tv lol
> 
> Arrrgh hot flash! I feel like I'm on fire :(

My DH does the same thing! And I love that he does, because it really shows me that he wants a baby just as bad as I do! <3


----------



## Flibberty87

That's why I like it too hopeful :) Makes me see that he does want it too :)

He already has a daughter but doesn't really get chance to be a proper dad iykwim? When we have her, he is a great daddy but we only get her one night a week. I want to give him the chance to be a proper full time daddy. I would have his daughter tomorrow if I could, she is amazing <3


----------



## Flibberty87

Sorry about AF Latoya. You're welcome to join the list of us lovely lot testing in October!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

You gotta love em when they do the deed and go about their business He has two children of his own, this will be my 1st. He wants sooo bad to give me a baby he can't see straight I hope I don't let him down he wanted so bad he can't see straight I hope I don't let him down. Ugg talk about pressure...


----------



## Flibberty87

Keeps him out of my way for a bit haha tonight he has cooked my dinner! I of course had to talk him through it but he did it all on his own and it was tasty and I'm still alive! All while I went and had a soak in the bath :)

I think he's after something.. what he doesn't realise is its a necessity and for the next couple of weeks he won't have to try haha


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: Your too much.. Mine has been waiting on me hand and foot and Ive been a moody cow.. Poor guy. He gets his way too though.. Im not talking to him right now. Im not sure anymore if I even want to be with him. Its the hormones.. :haha:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

latoya1 said:


> Sounds to me like it might just be AF showing up a few days late... :shrug:

:cry::cry::cry: Thank you.[/QUOTE]

Hey hun. Remember your Not out till the old hag shows.. Keep your chin up.. Its gonna happen soon.


----------



## DSemcho

Just in case Sept doesn't work out for me put me down for the 13th :)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

DSemcho said:


> Just in case Sept doesn't work out for me put me down for the 13th :)

Oi Flibberty..... I hope ur not stealing my Sept Ladies!! Humph! :winkwink:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Lol.. Just call it a back up plan.. :haha:


----------



## DSemcho

Exactly!! Hubby seems desperate to convince me this isn't our month lol


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww poor thing.. I hope you get it.. Im desperately clinging myself. Its still early on though. Im not due for the hag till the 20th :haha: Is a butt cramp a sign.. Lol. Ive had nothing butt that haha


----------



## beneathmywing

Put me down for October 9th.. October 2nd will be my two year anniversary, so a bfp would be the best gift ever!!


----------



## latoya1

Okay guys, for the past 4 hrs absolutely nothing. no cramps, nothing. Is this all in my head? i'm afraid to test


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Don"t be scared. Your going to get your bfp.. I hear women cramp the whole time even all way thru there pregnancy. Its normal to be nervous. Its a huge life change. It will be my 1st. Im going to freak out, panic then think about the lil baby inside my tummy and Im going to give birth to. Its a gift an amazing gift that you will watch change, grow and become an adult.. Its a wonderful journy..

Fxd yiu get your bfp. Were all here for ya hun :)


----------



## Flibberty87

New ladies, you're in :)

I must drag myself away from BnB and go shopping. Eurgh. OH decided to invite friends over for dinner which of course means I have to cook. I wouldn't care if I had notice but he told me last night. Hmph. I am not amused!


----------



## CM Punk

Please list me down for October 11th :)

Good luck, ladies! :hugs:


----------



## Frizzabelle

Please put me down to test 8 th October! Thank you x


----------



## Flibberty87

You're both in :) I think we need to tell Sofaqueen to send some of that superstrength babydust over here!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

:haha: No doubt... I need a huge dose of positive bfps... Lol. Im feeling so doubtful this time. :( I still have a darn week to go. Ugg the time is dragging... Eekk!!

How are you this morning hun... :)


----------



## DSemcho

So.... I might be out of October.. Just got this


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/09b7e13e-3d1c-4af0-b368-53d92d8abc90_zpsb0eba896.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/6cd29ebc-4118-4a5e-b6d0-60dc0dbda1f2_zps17c98f99.jpg

Am I crazy??


----------



## Flibberty87

DSemcho said:


> So.... I might be out of October.. Just got this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/09b7e13e-3d1c-4af0-b368-53d92d8abc90_zpsb0eba896.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/6cd29ebc-4118-4a5e-b6d0-60dc0dbda1f2_zps17c98f99.jpg
> 
> Am I crazy??


I see a tiny line!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Meee to!!! Go get one of those first response tests!! There great!


----------



## Frizzabelle

The September thread was crazy, so many lovely bfps! 
Hope there's more of the same for this thread :) x


----------



## DSemcho

I had to go to work so I can't :(


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi hun can you add me to 4th Oct, good luck ladies lets make this one luckier than the Sept and beat their record bit of competition LOL


----------



## ashleighhh

October 3rd for me! Good luck ladies :)


----------



## Flibberty87

You're both in :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

DSemcho said:


> So.... I might be out of October.. Just got this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/09b7e13e-3d1c-4af0-b368-53d92d8abc90_zpsb0eba896.jpg
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/6cd29ebc-4118-4a5e-b6d0-60dc0dbda1f2_zps17c98f99.jpg
> 
> Am I crazy??

I see it!! Have you any FRERs?


----------



## DSemcho

No I don't. Built I tested with another Wondfo this AM and it's a BFN. So I think that was a evap


----------



## miana

I'd like to join please! :)
I'm officially out of the September running as of today :cry: so I'll be testing again around October 10th. :happydance:
I Reeeeeeally hope this tread brings us all luck! :happydance:


----------



## Flibberty87

You're in miana!

How is everyone doing today? I'm now CD8. I've been keeping a basic journal this time, along with the charting properly for the first time :) I've never done anything like that before and thought I might enjoy it! Makes me feel in control of things a bit.

Today I did an opk just for the fun of it and for the first time in ages, it's negative! I think the clomid is working :)


----------



## HopefulInNL

Good morning!

So, I'm a little irritated todaylast week I went and bought a box of clearblue DIGITAL opks (box of 20, a 2 month supply, since my last cycle was so long) and when opened them today to take my first one  it was not a digital! I spent almost $40 for that one box because I wanted the dummy proof tests! Im so upset, I think I am going to contact Clearblue today about it!
 



Attached Files:







2013-09-13_07-00-10_784.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh my goodness. You shiuld totally contact them it even says digital on the box!! I would be furious. 

The only reason I haven't got a cbfm or opks is they're so darn expensive. I wiukd definitely call them. They should at least teplace it free of charge!


----------



## HopefulInNL

That's what I am hoping...I'm going to ask them to ship a new box to me :)


----------



## HopefulInNL

Well, I feel like a dummy...5:30AM is early and I didn't read the instructions (plus I've poas so many times, I just assumed this was like ALL the other thousand tests I've taken) but apparently it's a two piece test. You have to insert the stick into another piece (the digital reader). Hmmm...I guess I learned from my mistake. :dohh:


----------



## Flibberty87

Lol I knew that it goes in the reader but thought it didn't have one and that was the reason for the outrage ha

Opks are usually better done about 2pm than fmu x


----------



## HopefulInNL

lol. Good to know, might be tough though since I am at work until 5 each day.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ugg Im so tired and I feel this pressure down there oh and last night had some snitty cm I about puked!! Whats going on with my body. Im hot tired and cranky.. Yuck


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi Ladies hope you are fine,
HopefulinNZ I was going to ask about a reader but looks like you have solved it LOL
TBH I bought the digital advanced last month and one test strip was faulty and never realized that after you get solid smiley it stays on test for 48 hours. I thought it had frozen and took it apart to try and reset the it kept showing fault so emailed CB and caused a stink then discovered about it showing for 48hr then you don't have to test again, although instructions are crap and they never even apologized for faulty one so sticking with check, they helped me concieve DD so cheap and cheerful will do! I got 50 for £5.60!! x

Good luck ladies x


----------



## latoya1

Flibberty87 said:


> Sorry about AF Latoya. You're welcome to join the list of us lovely lot testing in October!




Hopin&Prayin said:


> latoya1 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds to me like it might just be AF showing up a few days late... :shrug:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: Thank you.Click to expand...

Hey hun. Remember your Not out till the old hag shows.. Keep your chin up.. Its gonna happen soon.[/QUOTE]



Is it still considered AF if it's weird? Sorry in advance but there's no passing of clots which occurs every month. Also it only last that afternoon, then started the next day not even filling a pad. As of right now absolutely nothing.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sounds like IB to me. Right now the wait and see game to see if it turns in Af. If is implantation bleeding then you"d have to wait a few eays for your body to build up hcg then you can test. 
Sending loads of baby dust your way. Good Luck hun. Keep us posted..


----------



## poppygirl05

Put me down for oct 14. Although im ready to give up


----------



## Flibberty87

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Ugg Im so tired and I feel this pressure down there oh and last night had some snitty cm I about puked!! Whats going on with my body. Im hot tired and cranky.. Yuck

When is AF due for you?


----------



## 2moms2be

Officially out for September now... Onwards! Can you add me for October 15 please? <3


----------



## Flibberty87

You're in :)

How are all you lovely ladies today?


----------



## 2moms2be

Thanks for doing this for October, Flibberty <3

And I feel really lucky to have you girls & this board. This is a tough road to take without support, and it means a lot to be able to share it with people who understand. Maybe it's just sentimental PMS talking lol, but... I'm glad to be here with you all <3


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Flibberty87 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Ugg Im so tired and I feel this pressure down there oh and last night had some snitty cm I about puked!! Whats going on with my body. Im hot tired and cranky.. Yuck
> 
> When is AF due for you?Click to expand...

Its due on the 20th... Ugg the long wait.

How are you doin?


----------



## Flibberty87

2moms2be said:


> Thanks for doing this for October, Flibberty <3
> 
> And I feel really lucky to have you girls & this board. This is a tough road to take without support, and it means a lot to be able to share it with people who understand. Maybe it's just sentimental PMS talking lol, but... I'm glad to be here with you all <3

Aww you're to sweet :)

I know what you mean, it majes it so much more bearable having people to talk to!

Hopin- I'm ok, just developed a bit of a sore throat but bambino stayed last night and she has a cold so I'm thinking I may have caught it :(

When I took her home earlier she wouldn't let me leave to come home and kept closing the gate giggling. Thought it was adorable until she chased me down the street screaming my name begging to get back in my car :( I gave her a cuddle and told her she needs to see her mummy now and me and daddy will see her on Friday. Wellll that just made it worse. She was clinging onto my neck for dear life sobbing into my shoulder sniffling my name. in the end I had to just give her back to her mother and walk away. I got in the car and when I looked back she was literally screaming my name with her arms outstretched :( broke my heart :(


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Aww poor thing. My heart would just sink in my chest. I would of cried myself. Hope you get feelin better hun.. :)

Im fine. I think I"m gettin the yucky thrush. Gag.. Just more white cm doesnt smell... Sorry Tmi.. Im going to the store just in case. No symptons still :( notta. Im holding off as long as I can to test..


----------



## Flibberty87

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Aww poor thing. My heart would just sink in my chest. I would of cried myself. Hope you get feelin better hun.. :)
> 
> Im fine. I think I"m gettin the yucky thrush. Gag.. Just more white cm doesnt smell... Sorry Tmi.. Im going to the store just in case. No symptons still :( notta. Im holding off as long as I can to test..

I've woken up this morning feeling like I've swallowed razor blades :(

I would spend the day in bed but I've promised my mother I will go pick up a tumble drier from near my house and deliver it to her house almost 20 miles away. Silly Flibberty!


----------



## WDWJess

Hi can you add me for testing on 17th please. GL everybody.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Flibberty87 said:


> Hopin&Prayin said:
> 
> 
> Aww poor thing. My heart would just sink in my chest. I would of cried myself. Hope you get feelin better hun.. :)
> 
> Im fine. I think I"m gettin the yucky thrush. Gag.. Just more white cm doesnt smell... Sorry Tmi.. Im going to the store just in case. No symptons still :( notta. Im holding off as long as I can to test..
> 
> I've woken up this morning feeling like I've swallowed razor blades :(
> 
> I would spend the day in bed but I've promised my mother I will go pick up a tumble drier from near my house and deliver it to her house almost 20 miles away. Silly Flibberty!Click to expand...

Ouch that sounds painful... I"m the same way. Even if I"m not feeling good. I always help others unless its the puke and poo flu :haha: Do what you need to do and come back and take some medicine and rest. Hope your not coming down with the flu .. 

I knocked out early last night. I slept like a baby... Lol. Got alot to do today.. Catch ya later. Hope you get feelin better.. :flower:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Welcome to the TWW madness WDW Jess... Wishing you Luck as well!!


----------



## WDWJess

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Welcome to the TWW madness WDW Jess... Wishing you Luck as well!!

Thanks but I'm not in 2ww yet only on cd2 just getting my name down early for testing next month.


----------



## DSemcho

Can you add me to the 17th also. Spotting this AM so I'll definitely be getting AF today.


----------



## Flibberty87

I hope this illness goes really really soon! I've only been ill for one ay and I'm fretting it will get in the way of the baby making! Suppose I can just take some pills and grin and bare it lol

All snuggled up in bed now full of medicine still got a fever though :( my temps are going to be bloody useless!! 

Some advice from you lovely ladies if you don't mind..

Is it better to bd every other day until o? Smep style lol or every day? So far I've only missed one day since af left and I really cba tonight but did last night. Will my bases still be covered? Opk neg twice today and only on CD10.. am I ok to miss a day? 

Sorry for the rambling, my brain is fuzzy lol hopefully y'all understand what I meant!


----------



## DSemcho

Doctor told me and DH that every other day is just fine.


----------



## miana

My doc said you want to do it as much as possible but if you know when you ovulate then you can do it every other day till then, then do it morning and night to make sure you "get it" lol


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Could I join? :)

AF is due around the 21st or 22nd. I might test on the 18th, if I don't give in before then lol.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## poppygirl05

Oct 17 for me.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I just noticed some brown spotting when I wiped - sorry for the TMI - sign of implantation I hope??


----------



## miana

DenyseGiguere said:


> I just noticed some brown spotting when I wiped - sorry for the TMI - sign of implantation I hope??

How many DPO are you? I usually spot brown a day or 2 before AF is due (like this month :( )


----------



## DenyseGiguere

miana said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> I just noticed some brown spotting when I wiped - sorry for the TMI - sign of implantation I hope??
> 
> How many DPO are you? I usually spot brown a day or 2 before AF is due (like this month :( )Click to expand...

I don't normally spot before AF, and the :witch: is still about 6 days away lol. I'm praying it's implantation spotting.


----------



## miana

Well in that case, FX for you :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

miana said:


> Well in that case, FX for you :)

Thanks hun, I appreciate it :hugs: going to test in a few days :)


----------



## DSemcho

miana said:


> My doc said you want to do it as much as possible but if you know when you ovulate then you can do it every other day till then, then do it morning and night to make sure you "get it" lol

Hmm... I've been told doing it more than once a day isn't very beneficial because it makes the sperm count lower if you do it more than once every 24 hours or so.


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

I'd love to join! I'm testing on October 2nd, which is my 31st birthday.

I've just had my first positive opk, EWCM so I think I'm going to o tomorrow or maybe Wed. Very exciting!

Dh and I are bd every other day, so hope we catch the eggy! 

Good luck to all!


----------



## DSemcho

Welcome Rozzer!


----------



## salu_34

Temp dip this morning, accompanied by some pain/cramps in lower abdomen. Will probably be Oing within the next couple of days. I really hope this is my month.


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Flibberty where are you.. You have a few new ladies that have joined us.. Lol. Seems that you MIA.. Hope you feeling better today..


----------



## HopefulInNL

DSemcho said:


> miana said:
> 
> 
> My doc said you want to do it as much as possible but if you know when you ovulate then you can do it every other day till then, then do it morning and night to make sure you "get it" lol
> 
> Hmm... I've been told doing it more than once a day isn't very beneficial because it makes the sperm count lower if you do it more than once every 24 hours or so.Click to expand...

I was also told it is better not to bd everyday...that it is actually more beneficial to bd every other day. Sperm can live up to three days in your body, so you should still be covered by bd'ing every other day. Plus the sperm count will be higher that way!

Although, I have heard that on the few days you know you are ovulating, it is ok to bd everyday and then back to the every other...:shrug:


----------



## DSemcho

HopefulInNL said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miana said:
> 
> 
> My doc said you want to do it as much as possible but if you know when you ovulate then you can do it every other day till then, then do it morning and night to make sure you "get it" lol
> 
> Hmm... I've been told doing it more than once a day isn't very beneficial because it makes the sperm count lower if you do it more than once every 24 hours or so.Click to expand...
> 
> I was also told it is better not to bd everyday...that it is actually more beneficial to bd every other day. Sperm can live up to three days in your body, so you should still be covered by bd'ing every other day. Plus the sperm count will be higher that way!
> 
> Although, I have heard that on the few days you know you are ovulating, it is ok to bd everyday and then back to the every other...:shrug:Click to expand...

I wish my husbands sperm lived for three days lolol. When he had his semen analysis done they said his fluid was to thick so he was down to 5% motility at 2 hours... His semen was killing the sperm off.


----------



## Flibberty87

Hello ladies! Sorry I've been away all day, been manic!

Sister in Law has heart problems and she had a little do earlier and had to go to hospital so I have my niece for the evening and possibly overnight.

Meanwhile I'm still feeling crappy but plodding along haha

As for the BDing, I think I was told once that doing it more than once a day is no better than doing it only once a day. But anyway, I fell asleep at 8:30pm last night and woke up with a temperature about midnight, OH was still up and I asked him to go get me some medicine and some paracetamol to bring my temp down and by the time he came to bed I was feeling a little better so did it anyway lol nothing is coming between me and trying my hardest this cycle! I've done everything I can medication-wise so it's just a matter of waiting till I O now. Worked out from scan dates when I got pregnant last clomid cycle, I didn't ovulate until CD 21-22. I hope it's sooner this time as I'm on the right dose of metformin now too, last time I hadn't been taking it. 

Sorry for the essay!

Welcome to the newbies, I think I've added you all.

Poppygirl05 - I've changed your testing date for you.

Denyse - From what I gather, you're still awaiting the September witch or BFP? So I've not added you in yet as I don't want to bring bad luck lol

Hope you're all well! x


----------



## HopefulInNL

I am ready now....just bought some preseed and going to try that for the first time! Now, just need to get that positive OPK!!

Any day now...:coffee:


----------



## Jrepp

Ill read through the posts later (my nephew is screaming at me that he wants colors on my ipad....) I should be testing officially between the 8th and 10th depending on actual date of ovulation.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm gonna use PreSeed to for the first time!


Poor DH is sick, with a low grade fever of 100.3.... Coincidentally he was supposed to get the flu mist tomorrow... :( Hope I don't get it!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

HopefulInNL said:


> I am ready now....just bought some preseed and going to try that for the first time! Now, just need to get that positive OPK!!
> 
> Any day now...:coffee:

We use PreSeed and love it...it helped us conceive our son :) We used it again this cycle and it might have done its job again! Good luck!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Yeah I'm not sure if the :witch: is going to show up as I've had brown spotting for the past few days - very light and seems to have stopped now. I'm hoping it's implantation! Will let you know.


----------



## 3chords

I'll be testing on October 11.

Hoping for my rainbow...


----------



## Nini Lopez

Hello all, can you mark me down for Oct 4. I am 1dpo and feeling really crampy :( Hopefully this is a good sign. Good Luck to you all!


----------



## ashleighhh

Ovulation day for me today! Lots of Ewcm and bding the last few days. Hope it's a good month for all.


----------



## Edwina1984

Can you add me for Oct 17th =)

I am getting blood work done on cd 3 and HSG on cd 10. This will also be my second round of clomid. I got a positive opk last cycle with 50mg clomid so i guess i dont need to up my dosage--?? I will ask the doc

*&#61185;~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~baby dust to all*~*~*~*~*~*~*~*~



This HAS to be it!!!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Wow we have a lot of ladies testing on the 17th!

Could you all just check I've got you all in correctly please :)

Good luck everyone! I hope this thread is as lucky as September!


----------



## sunshine88

Good luck ladies xx :dust:


----------



## ashleighhh

Spotting a bit today at 1dpo guessing its a sign from ovulationing, hopefully been bding last few days. Good luck ladies!


----------



## DSemcho

Hopefully the 17th is a lucky day!


----------



## Jrepp

Flibberty87 said:


> Could you all just check I've got you all in correctly please :)
> 
> Good luck everyone! I hope this thread is as lucky as September!

I'm nervous that O might be showing up early this month! I've been having a lot of creamy CM today and yesterday. I'm not even due to use my opk's for 2 more days.

I am going to be testing the 10th probably. :winkwink: 

:dust: to all


----------



## DSemcho

Giggles.....


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpse7b00e1b.jpg


----------



## Flibberty87

The 10th is another very popular day! That may be my testing day yet. Depends when my ovaries decide to put out.

Dschemo that amused me very much ha


----------



## Rozzer

I love it DS!

And you too Flibberty. My ovaries are holding out and confusing me big time.
Beginning to wonder if I'm going to o at all this month. Meh


----------



## miana

Woo hoo bring on the 10th! Lol


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm on CD13 now so hopefully it will be soon. But last time I had the clomid I didn't ovulate until CD22 I think. I didn't track I just did it lol and I've worked that out based on the dates from my early scan.

But hopefully sooner this month!

I have a good feeling about october! It's my mother and mother-in-law's birthdays 5 days apart. I want to give them both a grandchild for their birthday lol


----------



## DSemcho

Boooo.... CD4 for me.... And still a while til O-Day (like 2 weeks)


----------



## miana

Flibberty87 said:


> I have a good feeling about october! It's my mother and mother-in-law's birthdays 5 days apart. I want to give them both a grandchild for their birthday lol

Best present ever:)
I forgot my wedding anniversary is in October (been too busy focusing on TTC lol). 9th of October is our anniversary so I think I might test a smidge early ha ha :dust:


----------



## Flibberty87

It's my parent's anniversary on the 2nd but that will probably be waaay too early.. 

Still waiting to O. OPKs still negative but today I have started to get watery CM so hopefully in the next few days :)

:coffee:


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've had EWCM since AF finished, my cervix is rising and I've been cramping on the opposite side to last month so hoping O is round the corner!

I'm in a really bad place emotionally at the minute. I look a puffy mess with the amount of crying I've done. I really hope this month is ours!


----------



## Flibberty87

Aww Brunette I'm sorry to hear :hugs:

I really hope this is our month! Especially after the torture of limbo!

My cervix is also starting to rise so I'm hoping it's going to happen soon :)


----------



## lauren1979

Would LOVE to be added for October 1st! New to TWW. Long time stalking though :winkwink:
Got a +OPK today, so O Day looks like its tomorrow! Thinking very pos this month, wishing everyone the best.


----------



## Buttercup84

Just hopping on board, no testing date as yet as ov hasn't been confirmed but hope to have one soon :flower:


----------



## HopefulInNL

Ya know, I was just reading the previous posts and my 30th birthday is in October...that would be a fantastic bday gift to myself!! FINGERS are crossed!


----------



## Flibberty87

Welcome Lauren and Buttercup :)

How's everyone getting on?


----------



## DSemcho

I'm just waiting... Taking my FertilAid and EPO everyday... Booo... This wait is more annoying than the TWW.


----------



## 2moms2be

Officially CD1... finally. Started my EPO, hanging out with the Aleve & hot water bottle, and waiting for O day! Looking like October 2nd at this point. That's going to probably create some problems with our donor, since it's the middle of the week and he's an hour away... but we'll sort it out.

Hoping for lots of BFP's this month! Halloween is my favorite holiday, and October is my favorite month, so a BFP would round it all out :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

:thumbup:


DSemcho said:


> I'm just waiting... Taking my FertilAid and EPO everyday... Booo... This wait is more annoying than the TWW.

I agree. At least in the 2WW you can symptom spot :lol:


----------



## justagirl2

Sign me up for October! AF is finally showing herself today. To be honest, I'm just grateful to know and ready to move on. We are TTC #1 and this will be lucky cycle #5. Sadly it's looking like ill be apart from my husband during O time so I am trying to convince him to miss a day of work and come BD with me! Timing will be tricky as he can only miss one day so I am going to temp this month too, but my cycles are totally regular so fx we can figure it out. I am really hoping for a BFP this month bc our insurance runs out in July! But trying not to put pressure on myself. But baby, I am so ready for you!!

Like many of you October is my favorite month so hoping the baby dust finds me and all of you! 

Testing October 17th. Thanks!!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Evening ladies, hope you are all well and ready for this month 

ATM I am waiting to 'O' looks like we will be getting busy at the weekend and our 2nd TWW will kick in excited   

Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Flibberty87

I too am excited about the tww but this tww leading to o is really dragging! 

Justagirl2 I've added you to the front page, good luck!

2moms2be is your testing date sticking at the 15th?

Gosh I'm tired this morning. It isn't even 7am yet!


----------



## friskyfish

Hi ladies....

Can you add me please?? My af is due 1st October, so I'm going to try my hardest to not test until then!! Although I'll probably cave in & test earlier like I always do! :wacko:

Used preseed for the first time this cycle. Fingers crossed.

Good luck to you all :hugs:


----------



## miana

ooh this is getting exciting! Good luck to everyone.
Currently on CD 5, AF officially gone so waiting for "O" :coffee: due in 5 or 6 days :happydance: 
Have a bloodtest Monday to pinpoint my exact "O" so we'll be getting busy next week (not that we only get busy during "O", that makes it sound like we don't do it any other time lol)


----------



## Alyk_1980

Hello I am new to this site but have enjoyed reading your comments. I will be testing on the Oct 3rd - may I please be added? I will just say a bit about myself... I am TTC my first after a devestating loss in May this year and DH and I both feel ready to try again this month. I am on cycle day 14 - should be the big O today so lots of bding goin' on here. Good Luck to all the ladies out there and heres to hoping this month is THE month :flower:


----------



## 2moms2be

Hi Flibberty :)

AF arrived a bit late, so I'm actually going to be testing on the 17th, if my body cooperates and I o on the 2nd, CD15. Been consistent these last three cycles, so I'm hopeful! I've been known to have a wacky o, though, so we'll see! For now we can say the 17th!

<3


----------



## Jrepp

Got a flashing smiley face on clear blue advanced this morning. I don't know how to mark it in charting though.....


----------



## lauren1979

Happy Thursday!
So crazy this month. I got a positive opk yesterday, so i assumed i would be O today. But again today, got another +. So will my O day officially be tomorrow?
not feeling the same O feelings. I can tell its not happening right now, but its odd for me, because i usually get a near positive then the next day it will be completely neg...any thoughts?


----------



## Flibberty87

17th seems to be a mega popular day haha

I still have no clue when I'm going to o. My cm has gone watery but clomid changes it so I may not get ewcm. Opks neg but I always have two lines due to pcos. Hopefully they will work eventually. I think my temp is going to be the only sign but that's only after its happened. Just have to bd and pray lol

CD14 today for me!


----------



## curly123

Hi ladies can i join pls? I am ovulating today and gonna test around 2nd OCT OMG xxx


----------



## nabbz90

You can add me as well! Im new to the forum :) 
Ill be testing October 3


----------



## ashleighhh

3dpo Still having a bit of spotting and kinda crampy...been really emotional today and yesterday, I'm sort of stressed with my family life, my sisters been living with us. The spotting makes me nervous it all points to AF but its way early for me so maybe ovulation spotting but i feel way too bloated and crampy. Anyways hope you ladies are having a nice day.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Evening ladies 

Well my CM has been plenty of and yesterday I was thinking it was close to EW but due to only being cycle day 9 thought it was bit early as I 'o' cycle day 14/15 last cycle. I did OPK and came in negative but could see slight line. Got home from work this afternoon and had been feeling pretty 'wet' soz for TMI and had definite EW cm so did a OPK and was close to positive very slightly lighter than control line, used CB advanced digital last month but wasn't impressed so back to cheepies so bit nervous, keeping track of temps so will keep you updated if I get a rise I am maybe just really hormonal this month LOL
On downside hubby been on training all week and long commutes and I have been working extra and running after and keeping on top of 7 year old DD I am knackered this week so not much bedding been going on so we better change that promptly 

Good luck ladies


----------



## Flibberty87

New ladies, welcome! You're all in!

Ashleighh - Sorry to hear you're having a rough time :hugs:

HG - Get down to business! Sounds like O is imminent! 

As for me, still no signs of ovulation :shrug: my lower tummy is feeling a little bloated and almost painful this evening but I've not been well and yesterday I was on the toilet a LOT so maybe it's because of that? all OPKs still negative, watery CM and CP is MFC. Like I said before though, even on the clomid I didn't ovulate until CD22 and I'm only on CD 14 so there is still hope!

Hope you're all having a day/night wherever you are in the world! :flower:


----------



## friskyfish

Hi again, great thread flibberty :) 

I know this is a thick question. But with the opk's...If you get a positive, does that mean your ovulating that day, or day after?? I've been ttc for 18months now, but never got the hang of opk's as I never got a positive. But, I found a couple of tests in my bathroom from ages ago. Tested for 4days & got a positive on sunday, which was CD 16.
I'm now getting lots of fluttering sensations...I don't know if this means anything? Even a simple itch on my toe makes me wonder in the 2ww! I'm obsessed Haha 

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Iwillbepreggo

put me down for oct 25


----------



## Flibberty87

When you get a positive opk you usually ovulate between 12 and 36 hours later I believe. So basically get to it lol


----------



## friskyfish

Ahhhhh I see, thanks for that. 

My hubbys in the Navy & is away most of the time. He left on Tuesday, but we managed to get to it everyday, even Tuesday before he left ;)...So think I've done all I possibly could this month. I reckon I'm about 4dpo then? Xx


----------



## salu_34

So, temp FINALLY spiked, after resting at, on average 36.05 Celsius for the past three days. OvuFriend hasn't indicated that I've ovulated yet (and I don't use OPKs). OH and I have BDed Sun, Mon and Tues, took yesterday off, and are going to BD again tonight, and tomorrow. 
I really, really, hope this is my month. I am getting upset ... well more jealous of all the ladies on my FB announcing their pregnancies, what seems like, every week.


----------



## friskyfish

I've had to take myself off Facebook for this reason. It's like a kick in the stomach every time :( Xx


----------



## salu_34

friskyfish said:


> I've had to take myself off Facebook for this reason. It's like a kick in the stomach every time :( Xx

Some I'm super happy for, others I'm just like, really??? You can't even take car of yourself, and you're having a baby! lol


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> Well my CM has been plenty of and yesterday I was thinking it was close to EW but due to only being cycle day 9 thought it was bit early as I 'o' cycle day 14/15 last cycle. I did OPK and came in negative but could see slight line. Got home from work this afternoon and had been feeling pretty 'wet' soz for TMI and had definite EW cm so did a OPK and was close to positive very slightly lighter than control line, used CB advanced digital last month but wasn't impressed so back to cheepies so bit nervous, keeping track of temps so will keep you updated if I get a rise I am maybe just really hormonal this month LOL
> On downside hubby been on training all week and long commutes and I have been working extra and running after and keeping on top of 7 year old DD I am knackered this week so not much bedding been going on so we better change that promptly
> 
> Good luck ladies

I'm not thrilled with the digital advanced either. I really liked the regular digital one though.

As for me, CD 11 and digital advanced came back flashing smiley. I went out and bought some dip sticks from Target because I don't know if I believe that ovulation is that close. CM seems to be increasing but after the buvipicaine injections I don't know if its my body or the meds. 

Dip stick opk negative with faint line,
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flibberty87

friskyfish said:


> I've had to take myself off Facebook for this reason. It's like a kick in the stomach every time :( Xx

3-4 days yea. Positive sunday means you could have ovulated Monday or Tuesday :)

Do you temp or track cm or anything aswell?


----------



## Flibberty87

friskyfish said:


> I've had to take myself off Facebook for this reason. It's like a kick in the stomach every time :( Xx

3-4 days yea. Positive sunday means you could have ovulated Monday or Tuesday :)

Do you temp or track cm or anything aswell?


----------



## friskyfish

No, I couldn't get the hang of temping. I tried it, but kept forgetting to test. I obsess enough already, I think temping would be bad for me! Haha

I suffer from underactive thyroid, so tracking CM was hard as my hormones & cycles weren't stable. But the past 4 cycles have all been back to normal as have my thyroid levels. I'm sure I had watery like cm before my opk showed positive this month though?? I've started on preseed as well to help things along this month xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I get my clomid script next week! Very excited to join, testing date to be advised but I'm gonna lurk til then!


----------



## Hiding

Pop me down for the 19th please :flower:I'm out for Sept. Good luck all :kiss:


----------



## lauren1979

Happy Friday ladies!
Not sure exactly when i had O day. Got two pos opks on wed and Thursday. But read mixed reviews on what that might mean? Would it be Thursday? Or Friday? We BD on Sunday, Monday, wed, and today. I hope its enough. Usually we do more but both fell asleep last night:( 
I can't believe how bad i want this to happen this month. Cried today after seeing a random baby at meijer. I have four daughters too. Thought that i was def done when i has twins 5 years ago, but went through a horrible divorce and my fiance is the best fatherly figure I've ever seen. I would do anything to give the opp to have his own baby. I really feel like it will happen, but so stressful because even though its only been 3 months of ttc, ive never has to"try"before to get pregnant. So it makes me Barbies. Plus I'm 33, and i just an getting so impatient. I'm sire so many of you feel this too. I really hope we get a lot of good luck this month!!!


----------



## lauren1979

Nervous lol not Barbies


----------



## Krissykat1006

Mark me for the 19th, AF showed up today


----------



## friskyfish

lauren1979 said:


> Happy Friday ladies!
> Not sure exactly when i had O day. Got two pos opks on wed and Thursday. But read mixed reviews on what that might mean? Would it be Thursday? Or Friday? We BD on Sunday, Monday, wed, and today. I hope its enough. Usually we do more but both fell asleep last night:(
> I can't believe how bad i want this to happen this month. Cried today after seeing a random baby at meijer. I have four daughters too. Thought that i was def done when i has twins 5 years ago, but went through a horrible divorce and my fiance is the best fatherly figure I've ever seen. I would do anything to give the opp to have his own baby. I really feel like it will happen, but so stressful because even though its only been 3 months of ttc, ive never has to"try"before to get pregnant. So it makes me Barbies. Plus I'm 33, and i just an getting so impatient. I'm sire so many of you feel this too. I really hope we get a lot of good luck this month!!!

Awwwwh I feel the same Lauren. My ex, the father of my son, was a horrible man, we went through a messy break up 7 years ago. And now I've married my soul mate, who is gonna make the BEST dad ever. He wants it so so bad. I always Said I would never have more, until I met him. I'm 33 also xxx


----------



## Jrepp

Might be testing sooner than I thought! Cervix is moving, mucus is thinning and flashing smiley on digital opk. Waiting for solid smiley and confirm with a dip stick and temp rise.


----------



## lauren1979

Oh wow, friskyfish, that's all too familiar. Its a tough reality to go through but i every day i am so thankful that i can be with such a wonderful man now(as I'm sure you are!)he was my best friend for the last 16 years too! Never thought we would end up together. 
Did u get any information on why its taking time? Did your husband get analyzed? We haven't been trying that long but I'm nervous because he had never even had a close call. So to speak...


----------



## floridasian

Can I join you guys (had really hoped that I wouldn't have to join any October threads but AF showed - oh well)? CD3 today and AF will be due on Oct. 13th.

If I don't get a BFP in Oct I'll probably go in and get some testing done.

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## LalaR

Please could I join you? I think I am ovulating today or tomorrow which will give me a test date of 4th October.
Good luck to all October testers.


----------



## friskyfish

lauren1979 said:


> Oh wow, friskyfish, that's all too familiar. Its a tough reality to go through but i every day i am so thankful that i can be with such a wonderful man now(as I'm sure you are!)he was my best friend for the last 16 years too! Never thought we would end up together.
> Did u get any information on why its taking time? Did your husband get analyzed? We haven't been trying that long but I'm nervous because he had never even had a close call. So to speak...


I know...at least we are with the right ones now hey?? Nice you got with your best friend :)

Husband hasn't got tested yet, he works away as he's in the Navy, so it's hard pinpointing a date for hospital appointments & stuff. However, he HAS purchased a diy kit! So he's gonna be doing that on his ship some point tomorrow! :haha:
I think that's half the problem, him being away alot. My cycles have only just got back to normal the past 4 months. Some months I was bleeding for weeks & sometimes not at all. This was due to my thyroid being underactive, this can stop you ovulating....but it seems to be under control now. :happydance:

I've had most of the blood tests & I'm all fine. So, it's just a waiting game now. I did try preseed for the first time this month. So fingers crossed...for all of us :hugs:


----------



## salu_34

I asked this on the thread, but figured I'd ask here as well. ...

I've noticed that on some charts when O is detected, the vertical and horizontal lines are solid, and sometimes their dashed ... Anyone know the difference? Mine have always been dashed, just wondering if there is difference?


----------



## Jrepp

salu_34 said:


> I asked this on the thread, but figured I'd ask here as well. ...
> 
> I've noticed that on some charts when O is detected, the vertical and horizontal lines are solid, and sometimes their dashed ... Anyone know the difference? Mine have always been dashed, just wondering if there is difference?

I believe a solid line is confirmed ovulation and a dotted line is suspected ovulation


----------



## salu_34

Jrepp said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> I asked this on the thread, but figured I'd ask here as well. ...
> 
> I've noticed that on some charts when O is detected, the vertical and horizontal lines are solid, and sometimes their dashed ... Anyone know the difference? Mine have always been dashed, just wondering if there is difference?
> 
> I believe a solid line is confirmed ovulation and a dotted line is suspected ovulationClick to expand...

Thanks ! Just googled it and got my answer :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Morning ladies! Sorry I've been MIA, took the stepchild out all day miles away yesterday and had no phone signal. I'll update all the testing dates when I'm back on my laptop later on.

Hope everyone is doing well today :)


----------



## Kiallen

Hi 
I will be testing on October the 1st fingers cross for me ladies 2 years is the charm!!!
Good luck everyone Xxx


----------



## 2moms2be

Morning girls :)

AF is on her way out, so now the countdown to O begins! Hoping I stay regular and O on CD15 like the past three cycles. This wait is worse than the TWW for me! Always afraid something is going to happen to foul it up :rofl: 

I hope October is lucky for us! <3

Maybe the :witch: will be busy this month, it being Halloween and all, so she won't have time to visit us ;)


----------



## lauren1979

Friskyfish- they have a diy kit?? Lol I'm assuming i know what that is but....no really, what's that? I'm interested! Heard about this preseed too. Does that just allow the sperm to find egg more efficiently? Do u need a prescription for it?

Kiallen- I'm also testing on the 1st. Pretty sure i O'd on wed the 18th. Not thinking that i dtd on the best days tho...if u don't mind, when did you decide to bd?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok, just out of curiosity what has everyone listed as their testing date? 
The day they'll start testing or day next AF is due?


----------



## friskyfish

lauren1979 said:


> Friskyfish- they have a diy kit?? Lol I'm assuming i know what that is but....no really, what's that? I'm interested! Heard about this preseed too. Does that just allow the sperm to find egg more efficiently? Do u need a prescription for it?
> 
> Kiallen- I'm also testing on the 1st. Pretty sure i O'd on wed the 18th. Not thinking that i dtd on the best days tho...if u don't mind, when did you decide to bd?

Haaaaaaaahaa it's basically a test tube for him to 'deposit' his swimmers. Then you add something to it to change colour!! Then after 90mins you compare it to the colour chart to see if he has a high or low sperm count!! Haaaaaaaahaa obviously it's not an in depth thing. If it's below a certain amount or colour, then he will have to book in for a proper, in depth test. 
So hopefully, hubbys swimmers will be PINK! :haha:

You don't need a prescription for preseed, I got mine off Amazon. It basically is a sperm friendly lubricant, mimics the ewcm we should be getting at time of ovulation. So, can help things along if you like. 
I've read loads of positive things about it, so thought I'd give it a go xxx


----------



## lauren1979

Frisky- THAT is awesome. I'm totally going to make dh diy! I didn't know they has such a thing. So glad i do now haha
I really wish i would have started temping this month. I even bought the thing and just never made it a priority. I guess i could start now but i really have no idea what to look for...
Have a great Saturday ladies. On my way to an art festival. Loving this fall weather in MI!:flower:


----------



## lauren1979

Frisky- THAT is awesome. I'm totally going to make dh diy! I didn't know they has such a thing. So glad i do now haha
I really wish i would have started temping this month. I even bought the thing and just never made it a priority. I guess i could start now but i really have no idea what to look for...
Have a great Saturday ladies. On my way to an art festival. Loving this fall weather in MI!:flower:


----------



## DSemcho

Me and the DH start knockin boots in 5 days. But he's been forgetting to take his FertilAid... :/


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Me and the DH start knockin boots in 5 days. But he's been forgetting to take his FertilAid... :/

You should still get some benefit from the Fertiliad, it just may not be as strong.


----------



## DSemcho

Boo.... I'm hoping something in it will help with his seminal fluid issue.


----------



## Mangoes

Hello ladies! I'm officially in my two week wait, this is my third cycle. I'm due to test around Oct. 3. I'm terribly nervous, but I'm pretty positive about this cycle.


----------



## Flibberty87

I have added all the new ladies in! If you could all just check that your testing dates are right I would be most grateful :)

Been a mega busy weekend this! 

I still have no signs of O. I'm getting annoyed at my stupid body now. Although I'm only on CD16 and last time it was CD22 on clomid sooo.. Although today I have had TONS of CM. It's watery texture but looks milky. Sorry for the TMI but anyone have any clue? 

Hope you are all feeling goooood :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'd say that's creamy but will turn more fertile in a day or 2 :)

I've no idea what my body is doing!


----------



## 2moms2be

Sounds like you're getting there, Flibberty :) If you O'd CD22 last time, you're probably getting close! It's tough to be patient, ugh. :hugs:


----------



## curly123

Flibberty thank you for adding me onto the list!

Ugh I'm getting so annoyed too - my cycles vary from 27-34 days. I had a pos opk on cd15, negative on cd16 and then for the last few days after it turned neg I've had ewcm.... I now have no idea when I have/will ovulate so can't even be sure if i'm in the blimmin 2ww yet....grrrr.....

ANyway! Breathe! Hope everyone doing well!
x


----------



## Jrepp

I would say creamy too. I have the same thing going tight now. I'm getting super angry and annoyed because I should be o-ing any day now and I have had the worst allergy attack of my life. I don't want to take any meds because they dry up cm, and I'm at a loss! I tried to shoot saline up my nose with a turkey Baxter (it was all I had) and that totally sucked!


----------



## KaseyM

Hi! I just wanted to pop in and say I am in the 2ww as well and I'm wishing all you guys baby dust! Put me in for October as well. :)


----------



## Flibberty87

KaseyM said:


> Hi! I just wanted to pop in and say I am in the 2ww as well and I'm wishing all you guys baby dust! Put me in for October as well. :)

Which date will you be testing?

thanks for the advice ladies :) I thought creamy too.. but usually my creamy is like lotiony.. Thick creamy iykwim? Last 2 days it has been watery then today went milky in color but still watery texture. Eurgh. I'm sick of my stupid body!


----------



## Rozzer

I hear you all re annoying bodies!
Since I've been tracking, I've o'd on cd17, 21 and 20 and currently on cd26 and no confirmed o. Positive opks, solid smiley on cb yesterday and only a very slight temp rise today.
Hopefully today's the day and temp rise happens tomorrow!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Put me down for the 27th...I know it's aaaaaaages away but last time on clomid (when I fell with my son) it was cd22 when I oved. 

Hopefully I get one earlier though, I will probably try because my wedding anniversary is the 24th!


----------



## Flibberty87

Ha is that a clomid thing lol I read online that you're supposed to ovulate 5-10 days after your last dose but I think I was around CD22.

Maybe you ladies can help figure this out with me? 

LMP was April 2nd. BFP 5th May. I had a scan on May 23rd that put me at 6+1.

I had implantation bleeding on April 26th.

I worked out that scan says I got pregnant April 24th (CD22). BUT is that the day that the egg implanted or the day I ovulated?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Ha is that a clomid thing lol I read online that you're supposed to ovulate 5-10 days after your last dose but I think I was around CD22.
> 
> Maybe you ladies can help figure this out with me?
> 
> LMP was April 2nd. BFP 5th May. I had a scan on May 23rd that put me at 6+1.
> 
> I had implantation bleeding on April 26th.
> 
> I worked out that scan says I got pregnant April 24th (CD22). BUT is that the day that the egg implanted or the day I ovulated?


I took my clomid after 4 months of nothing lol, no AF first, and my fs said the day you take the first pill just call that cd5, so maybe that's why?! As for your dates it's too early for me to wrap my gran round it lol. Because April 2 to may 5 is not 6 weeks 1 day so I'd say EARLY ovulation. Oops never mind I read it wrong


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ok yes if you go 6 wk 1 day back from 23rd may u get 10th April would be day 1, since say 1 was ACTUALLY 2nd April you must've oved 8 days later than you should've so cd22 was ov :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Ah great :) That means I got a BFP at 11dpo on a test that is not very sensitive! Ee well. I hope I'm that lucky again this cycle :) temping and opking this time too and using concieve+ doing everything within my power to help sperm meet egg lol


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> Ah great :) That means I got a BFP at 11dpo on a test that is not very sensitive! Ee well. I hope I'm that lucky again this cycle :) temping and opking this time too and using concieve+ doing everything within my power to help sperm meet egg lol

Don't forget to :sex: :haha:


----------



## Jrepp

CD 14 and day 3 of flashing smiley on cb digital advanced. Dip strip getting darker, but not positive yet. I had a huge glob of creamy mucus earlier today, but I think it might be going ew on me (hard to tell because I noticed it in the shower). 

Still feeling pretty crummy from all the pollen in the air :nope: but what can I do? I seriously considered taking an allergy pill today and then decided not to. I wonder Hugh if I took an antihistamine and then used pressed if it would counter balance the drying mucus. 

:dust: to all
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Flibberty87

Sofaqueen of course I'm bding lol that's the only fun part of all of this haha

Jrepp that's the reason I decided to use concieve +, clomid makes me quite dry usually.

I'm getting some pain near my right ovary at this very moment! Ooh I hope it's ovulation!


----------



## lauren1979

Sounds like you are all gearing up to O!!
I'm not sure when i actually did cause i had three days of pos opks. That's never happened to me. I just came off of IUD in April and last time i did i got pregnant with twins. So I'm nervous about that. Wondering if I might be hyper ovulating?!? I would be so over the moon to be pregnant again, but only one this time. No more of that!
So far only symptom I'm having is burning nipps.:thumbup:


----------



## LalaR

Yay, got my lines on ff so ov confirmed. I find my temps impossible to figure out by myself as I always have a slow rise around ov.
I think I will keep the 4th as my test day although knowing me I will probably start from 11dpo. POAS addict!!!
Good luck everyone. October is nearly here. Xx


----------



## salu_34

Welp, am not 3/4 DPO, so now the waiting has begun ... the hardest part, lo.


----------



## Kyliem87

Testing October 21st for me! AF was due on Saturday but hasn't arrived but - tests Wednesday and Friday (10 and 12 DPO) going to test again tomorrow but think I'm out for September so planning ahead for October!

Good luck all!
:flow:


----------



## KC6

Hey! Can i join in? I'm DPO 1 today, so AF due on 7th Oct. i will try hold out until then before poas but its so tempting to test before!!


----------



## Missbx

Please can you put me down for the 6th I got a positive opk yesterday but I just got to see if ff confirms it x


----------



## Flibberty87

You're all in new ladies :) Welcome and good luck! Lots of :dust: to all!


----------



## rtebbe89

Please put me down for the 4th.


----------



## Jrepp

What do you think? The line is definitely getting darker. I'm still getting a flashing smiley on cb digital advanced. Mucus is watery and cervix is high and soft. Slight cramping today and yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hi Ladies
Well I was feeling so posititve this month but feel I have just wasted a month. I commented few days ago was time for us to get busy but we have both been so run down this week and only bed last night and Friday night (in last week). Last month I didn't 'o' until CD 14 and ovuFriend is showing I o'd CD 10 this month I knew it was earlier this month due to CM and I got my big temp rise yesterday CD 12 and had what I think was 'o' pain, (left side) on Friday afternoon CD 11. Don't know what to think this month :-( 
Still waiting on FF cross hairs so hopefully if they even put CD 11 I am in with chance. What is everyones views on OvuFriend?

Not sure if links will work on my charts,
Good luck ladies 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2013-09-10

https://ovufriend.com/#


----------



## Jrepp

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Well I was feeling so posititve this month but feel I have just wasted a month. I commented few days ago was time for us to get busy but we have both been so run down this week and only bed last night and Friday night (in last week). Last month I didn't 'o' until CD 14 and ovuFriend is showing I o'd CD 10 this month I knew it was earlier this month due to CM and I got my big temp rise yesterday CD 12 and had what I think was 'o' pain, (left side) on Friday afternoon CD 11. Don't know what to think this month :-(
> Still waiting on FF cross hairs so hopefully if they even put CD 11 I am in with chance. What is everyones views on OvuFriend?
> 
> Not sure if links will work on my charts,
> Good luck ladies
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2013-09-10
> 
> https://ovufriend.com/#

Im getting redirected to my own chart on ff, and a login screen on ovufriend. I haven't played around with ovufriend yet, but was considering it. I was thinking of making a temp chart using excel because I don't really want to pay to have an overlay. 

It's still possible from last night. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Nini Lopez

Hello all, just checking in :) I am 8 dpo. I ovulated on cd 11 which I have found to be pretty normal for me. We bd cd 9. 10, 11 and 12. Then took a break for a week. I know I ovulated because I had really bad o pains on cd 10 and ewcm on cd 11, the cramping continued up until 5 dpo? It was weird for me. Has anyone ever experienced that? At 1 dpo my boobs became sore, and each day then have gotten worse. I am also itchy on my bbs and lower tummy. Hope these symptoms are a good sign. Good Luck to you all.


----------



## brittany12

AF is due around the 5th for me. Im really hoping for a bfp this cycle as it marks a year since my m/c. I found out on October 5th last year that I was pregnant!


----------



## jenmcn1

Can I join in as well?!! I'm going to test on Friday Sept 27th...a little early...but last time I got a + 6DPO with my daughter. (verrry faint line) .... I'm also a poas addict. I will try to hold off as long as possible!


----------



## Rozzer

Hi,

Could you please change me to 5th October for testing?

I've just had my third day of solid smiley - surely that means today is o day! Cd27...


----------



## foursacharm

I'm out for September, but looks as though I'll be POAS'ing again on Oct. 15th! Thanks!


----------



## amgraf86

Please add me for October 4th!!!! My husband and I both have our fingers crossed.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi! Could you please add me for October 6th? Thank you! x


----------



## lauren1979

Hello ladies!
Rozzer, i see you also got multiple positives on opk. This is the first time that's happened to me. I am having a hard time picking my O day. I was reading its usually after the very first one? I got a pos wed, Thursday, and Friday last week....


----------



## lauren1979

Hello ladies!
Rozzer, i see you also got multiple positives on opk. This is the first time that's happened to me. I am having a hard time picking my O day. I was reading its usually after the very first one? I got a pos wed, Thursday, and Friday last week....


----------



## Rozzer

Do you temp as well Lauren?
I'm thinking my o day is today as I had the three days but today my temp dipped and hopefully it will rise tomorrow and confirm. 
Otherwise I think I'm out this month!

I actually had three days of first response opks last month, but the reason I find this month so weird is that it was the clear blue solid smileys - I thought you got flashing smileys leading up to o and a solid smiley on o day. Not three days of solid smileys!?!


----------



## lauren1979

Im not familiar with what to look for with temping but I'm catching on...i just started yesterday morning. My temp is 97.58 both days. Im thinking that might be torwards the high side. Figured i would at least get a pattern for the rest of two week wait-some what. I have only used the cheapie strips so no smiley involved (but yeah I've read that a solid one means 0 day is next day!) Also read that sometimes your body has the LH surge but has some trouble actually getting that egg out so it tries again!? Did u get O pains during this time? Other symptoms?


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies :flower:

Please could you put me down for the 14th October.

Don't know how long my cycle will be this month. Last month was 28 days, the month before was 35 and I normally have a 31 day cycle ....so who knows :shrug:

I will start testing CD27 (POAS addict) :dohh:

Good Luck to everyone 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Flibberty87

Good evening you lovely lot! I'll add all the new ladies later on when I'm back on my laptop.

Still negative opks for me but my cervix has gotten higher and softer so I'm hoping its soon! Cm definitely watery today too. CD18 and that's only four days away from last time! Getting excited!


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Hopefully not too far away Flibberty.

I got my cross hairs on FF today and ovuFriend changed my '0' date to CD 11 which makes me happier, I was sure I 'o' on CD 11 due to left side ovary pain and I got my big temp shift on CD 12. We have not DTD as much this cycle due to heavy work commitments and hubby being away for part of the week but we managed CD 11 and 12 so hopefully a bit more positive thinking  Also didn't help that I wasn't expecting 'o' until around cycle day 14 like last month but only 2nd cycle since coming off BCP so body probably a bit out of sorts. Also my 'o' makes me 3 DPO so if I got and early positive like I did with DD I could either get my name in with all the BFP we are going to get here or could head back to Sept thread 

Lauren and Rozza I used the CB advanced OPK last month but for price I wasn't impressed, I got days of smileys then never realized when you get + it stays for 48 hours I like to test for a few days after to confirm so I am back to cheepies and temping. Good luck ladies and have some fun


----------



## Cjohnson13

I'm 1 day past egg transfer my beta is on 10/7 hoping for a bfp for everyone!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Just thought I'd share, a friend said to me today how she had been TTC her son for a while, she read somewhere that it was good for men to take Folic Acid too, the month her fella started taking it she got her BFP. 

I've had a read up on it and apparently it is good! Boosts sperm count apparently! I'm getting hubby on it today!


----------



## lauren1979

Brunettebimbo-(lol on the user name)
That's interesting on the folic acid. Wonder how many milligrams? I take an additional amount of folic with in my multi too. Can't take to much can u?


----------



## Rozzer

I got a temp rise!! Whoop, so excited! 
Feel pretty good about everything now :)


----------



## lauren1979

Yay!rozzer! Good to hear


----------



## Flibberty87

All you new ladies are in! We're getting quite a group going now! 

jenmcn1 - I've put you down for the 1st of October for testing as we have no September dates :p

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Flibberty87

lauren1979 said:


> Brunettebimbo-(lol on the user name)
> That's interesting on the folic acid. Wonder how many milligrams? I take an additional amount of folic with in my multi too. Can't take to much can u?

I got put on a higher dose by my midwife because my BMI is 30.1 and because it's over 30 (ha) I'm apparently obese and need a higher dose. She then told me to stop taking my pregnancy vitamins because I would be having too much folic acid.

Maybe it's different elsewhere? Can only ask I guess :)


----------



## ac2010

I got a positive opk today! When do I test?


----------



## Flibberty87

ac2010 said:


> I got a positive opk today! When do I test?

Is this why you were feeling happy on facebook lol

That means that you should ovulate within 12-36 hours so keep testing until they go negative again. Are you temping?

I would saaaaay roughly the 9th of October Af should be due. So if you want to wait until then?


----------



## ac2010

Yah haha!! My body works! 

Wicked put me down for the 9th :) ill prob test before then knowing me lol!


----------



## ac2010

I'm not temping. It confuses me lol.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Temping is brilliant for tracking your cycle. What don't you understand Hun?


----------



## LizChase

I'll be an October tester! Pretty sure I ovulated on the 21st, and projected AF start date is Oct. 8! So that will be my test day. (If not sooner.) :) Glad to see some familiar (digital) faces on here!


----------



## ac2010

I've never really looked into it? Looks confusing to me lol! Is there a thread on it?


----------



## MissyLissy

October 7th for me, please!


----------



## brunettebimbo

ac2010 said:


> I've never really looked into it? Looks confusing to me lol! Is there a thread on it?

I'm not sure. Just take your temperature every morning at the same time with at least 3 hours undisturbed sleep. Vaginally is more accurate. Use a BBT thermometer as it has 2 numbers after the decimal. I use fertility friend on my phone to record my charting :)


----------



## ac2010

Will give it a try next cycle :)


----------



## Flibberty87

^^ WSS lol there isn't really anything to figure out, FF does it for you :)

I've been temping but don't really know what I'm looking for but FF tells me stuff that I don't realise!

Hopefully you won't have a next cycle ;)


----------



## Flibberty87

Also all you new testers are in :) 50 of us already! Wowzer :)


----------



## ac2010

Flibberty87 said:


> ^^ WSS lol there isn't really anything to figure out, FF does it for you :)
> 
> I've been temping but don't really know what I'm looking for but FF tells me stuff that I don't realise!
> 
> Hopefully you won't have a next cycle ;)

I'm hoping for no next cycle too :)


----------



## LizChase

Yay! Thanks for adding me! Looking forward to lots of positives!


----------



## Jrepp

Today has sucked so bad, I want to just curl up in a ball! I was up all night trying to save my sisters marriage and got about 45 minutes of sleep before I had to leave for work. I got a call at 10 saying that my MRI scheduled for 12:30 was going to cost me $600 out of pocket, which shouldn't be the case because American family has to pay my medical bills due to a slip and fall accident 3 months ago. I was late for the MRI appointment, and ended up waiting there for almost 45 minutes for a copy of the cd that I don't even really need. And to top it all off, I've gotten another flashing smiley face on cb digital advance (5 days in a row). Dip stick is still saying negative I think and temp hasn't shifted.

I'm about ready to give up on this month because it seems like so much is going wrong! Wanting to cry!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 2moms2be

Jrepp said:


> Today has sucked so bad, I want to just curl up in a ball! I was up all night trying to save my sisters marriage and got about 45 minutes of sleep before I had to leave for work. I got a call at 10 saying that my MRI scheduled for 12:30 was going to cost me $600 out of pocket, which shouldn't be the case because American family has to pay my medical bills due to a slip and fall accident 3 months ago. I was late for the MRI appointment, and ended up waiting there for almost 45 minutes for a copy of the cd that I don't even really need. And to top it all off, I've gotten another flashing smiley face on cb digital advance (5 days in a row). Dip stick is still saying negative I think and temp hasn't shifted.
> 
> I'm about ready to give up on this month because it seems like so much is going wrong! Wanting to cry!

Oh, what a shit day. I'm sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Jrepp

2moms2be said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Today has sucked so bad, I want to just curl up in a ball! I was up all night trying to save my sisters marriage and got about 45 minutes of sleep before I had to leave for work. I got a call at 10 saying that my MRI scheduled for 12:30 was going to cost me $600 out of pocket, which shouldn't be the case because American family has to pay my medical bills due to a slip and fall accident 3 months ago. I was late for the MRI appointment, and ended up waiting there for almost 45 minutes for a copy of the cd that I don't even really need. And to top it all off, I've gotten another flashing smiley face on cb digital advance (5 days in a row). Dip stick is still saying negative I think and temp hasn't shifted.
> 
> I'm about ready to give up on this month because it seems like so much is going wrong! Wanting to cry!
> 
> Oh, what a shit day. I'm sorry! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much. Sometimes you just need to vent, but there isn't anyone to vent to.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Hi,
I took my first ovulation test today and got a very definite positive, test line was much darker than the control line....we dtd last night and the night before and will make sure again tonight.
Is that the best way? I don't have any ewcm, can you get false positives? Thanx x


----------



## Rozzer

Jrepp said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Today has sucked so bad, I want to just curl up in a ball! I was up all night trying to save my sisters marriage and got about 45 minutes of sleep before I had to leave for work. I got a call at 10 saying that my MRI scheduled for 12:30 was going to cost me $600 out of pocket, which shouldn't be the case because American family has to pay my medical bills due to a slip and fall accident 3 months ago. I was late for the MRI appointment, and ended up waiting there for almost 45 minutes for a copy of the cd that I don't even really need. And to top it all off, I've gotten another flashing smiley face on cb digital advance (5 days in a row). Dip stick is still saying negative I think and temp hasn't shifted.
> 
> I'm about ready to give up on this month because it seems like so much is going wrong! Wanting to cry!
> 
> Oh, what a shit day. I'm sorry! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much. Sometimes you just need to vent, but there isn't anyone to vent to.Click to expand...

That's what we're here for! I'm so sorry to hear about your shit day. Hope you get a good night sleep tonight and tomorrow is much, much better xx


----------



## lauren1979

Jrepp- sorry to hear you are down. I swear when things happen, they seem to pile it on all at once! There is something to be said about"tomorrow is a new day". I really hope you find that extra glimmer of Hope today!!! This month is far from over too hon!
Frizzabelle- sounds like you are covering all bases! Sometimes i don't have much ewcm, are you having other symptoms like cramping, bloating, twinge pains on one side that would come along with O?

AFM, Ive just started temping (i know probably too late for any info this month) but my temp just rose .4 today, which seems to be 4dpo....anyone think that means anything?a long as it stays up...right?


----------



## Frizzabelle

A bit of bloating but that's it really, I never seem to have ovulation symptoms which is why I have the ovulation kits this month. I'm trying not to be too strict this month and relax but I'm glad I had a positive opk today! I will do another tomorrow and see how dark the line is.

I'm not too sure about your temp rise, did u definitely O 4 days ago? I sometimes chart my temp too but haven't this month at all. Hope it stays up for u and you get your BFP this month! 
Baby dust to all!


----------



## DSemcho

friskyfish said:


> lauren1979 said:
> 
> 
> Friskyfish- they have a diy kit?? Lol I'm assuming i know what that is but....no really, what's that? I'm interested! Heard about this preseed too. Does that just allow the sperm to find egg more efficiently? Do u need a prescription for it?
> 
> Kiallen- I'm also testing on the 1st. Pretty sure i O'd on wed the 18th. Not thinking that i dtd on the best days tho...if u don't mind, when did you decide to bd?
> 
> Haaaaaaaahaa it's basically a test tube for him to 'deposit' his swimmers. Then you add something to it to change colour!! Then after 90mins you compare it to the colour chart to see if he has a high or low sperm count!! Haaaaaaaahaa obviously it's not an in depth thing. If it's below a certain amount or colour, then he will have to book in for a proper, in depth test.
> So hopefully, hubbys swimmers will be PINK! :haha:
> 
> You don't need a prescription for preseed, I got mine off Amazon. It basically is a sperm friendly lubricant, mimics the ewcm we should be getting at time of ovulation. So, can help things along if you like.
> I've read loads of positive things about it, so thought I'd give it a go xxxClick to expand...

Me and the DH are trying PreSeed this month and FertilAid, but we are only BDing like 6 days in the week and a half of my fertile week.




Cjohnson13 said:


> I'm 1 day past egg transfer my beta is on 10/7 hoping for a bfp for everyone!

Good luck!!!!!!



lauren1979 said:


> Brunettebimbo-(lol on the user name)
> That's interesting on the folic acid. Wonder how many milligrams? I take an additional amount of folic with in my multi too. Can't take to much can u?

I do think you can take to much.... Also I've never heard of the men taking Folic Acid... Now I'm curious if DH's FertilAid has Folic Acid in it... 



Jrepp said:


> Today has sucked so bad, I want to just curl up in a ball! I was up all night trying to save my sisters marriage and got about 45 minutes of sleep before I had to leave for work. I got a call at 10 saying that my MRI scheduled for 12:30 was going to cost me $600 out of pocket, which shouldn't be the case because American family has to pay my medical bills due to a slip and fall accident 3 months ago. I was late for the MRI appointment, and ended up waiting there for almost 45 minutes for a copy of the cd that I don't even really need. And to top it all off, I've gotten another flashing smiley face on cb digital advance (5 days in a row). Dip stick is still saying negative I think and temp hasn't shifted.
> 
> I'm about ready to give up on this month because it seems like so much is going wrong! Wanting to cry!

Boo!! Don't give up Jrepp!!!! :(



AFM - Had a lot of drama last night happen, and found out my ex husband is spreading all kind of horrible lies about me and is basically making me seem like Satan incarnate... I posted about it on my LiveJournal which is my TTC Journal. Also I'm still having cramps and AF has been gone for a few days now. I'm also having a lot of CM but it's kinda golden colored - like the smilies on here... But I have no burning sensations or scratchy feelings so I know it's a yeast infection or anything but it does have me kind of concerned.

Also DH got an e-mail from our insurance and the first visit to the fertility specialist is approved, so he has to go in and set up an appointment date YAY!


----------



## lauren1979

Side note!! Do you think TLC could maybe record some NEW baby stories?!?! I only watch then when I'm getting ready to be pregnant or during the pregnancies, but they are the same episodes I've watched for ten years!:dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

lauren1979 said:


> Side note!! Do you think TLC could maybe record some NEW baby stories?!?! I only watch then when I'm getting ready to be pregnant or during the pregnancies, but they are the same episodes I've watched for ten years!:dohh:


Do u mean the show "a baby story" ?


----------



## Flibberty87

lauren1979 said:


> Side note!! Do you think TLC could maybe record some NEW baby stories?!?! I only watch then when I'm getting ready to be pregnant or during the pregnancies, but they are the same episodes I've watched for ten years!:dohh:

Omg yes!! They're the same ones filmed in like the 90s!


----------



## lauren1979

hopefulfor1st said:


> lauren1979 said:
> 
> 
> Side note!! Do you think TLC could maybe record some NEW baby stories?!?! I only watch then when I'm getting ready to be pregnant or during the pregnancies, but they are the same episodes I've watched for ten years!:dohh:
> 
> 
> Do u mean the show "a baby story" ?Click to expand...

Yes, do they have that show where you live? Great show, I've seen them all though:)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

lauren1979 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauren1979 said:
> 
> 
> Side note!! Do you think TLC could maybe record some NEW baby stories?!?! I only watch then when I'm getting ready to be pregnant or during the pregnancies, but they are the same episodes I've watched for ten years!:dohh:
> 
> 
> Do u mean the show "a baby story" ?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, do they have that show where you live? Great show, I've seen them all though:)Click to expand...



I have a channel on pay tv that's like 24/7 birthing shows :) :)

Baby story doesn't look that old to me maybe I get newer eps, but I'm really into "deliver me" at the moment and I looooooove "I didn't know I was pregnant"! And of course "one born every minute" and "bringing baby home"..... And "secretly pregnant"! And there's heaps more but u get the idea lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s14.postimg.org/4zrzwuv4h/image.jpg
image hosting 20mb


----------



## Flibberty87

Ooo my afternoon opk is darker! Not positive yet but finally darker woop! I think I'll do an extra one this evening. 

Already did the bd today so I'll be sure to tell oh when he gets home that every other day now must become every day


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Ooo my afternoon opk is darker! Not positive yet but finally darker woop! I think I'll do an extra one this evening.
> 
> Already did the bd today so I'll be sure to tell oh when he gets home that every other day now must become every day

Fingers crossed for you!!! Are u getting cd21 bloods? I was wondering since I oved on cd22 last time if I should put them off til cd23 or so?!


----------



## ac2010

My opks are now negative. The wait begins! Here's hoping :)


----------



## Flibberty87

hopefulfor1st said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Ooo my afternoon opk is darker! Not positive yet but finally darker woop! I think I'll do an extra one this evening.
> 
> Already did the bd today so I'll be sure to tell oh when he gets home that every other day now must become every day
> 
> Fingers crossed for you!!! Are u getting cd21 bloods? I was wondering since I oved on cd22 last time if I should put them off til cd23 or so?!Click to expand...

No my fs just sent me on my way with a prescription for clomid to see how I get on lol worked last time so will hopefully work just as well this time but with a sticky bean :)


----------



## Flibberty87

So I did my extra OPK... Is it positive yet?! (ignore the messy tape everywhere hah)
 



Attached Files:







20130924_182319.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## lauren1979

I would say it looks Verrrrrrrrrry close!! Like maybe in a few hours! Definitely close!:thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

It looks almost positive..... I say wait a few hours and test again? (last month i got my super strong positives at like.... 12am - 3am..


----------



## Flibberty87

I'll be well asleep by then lol been up since 6:30 and will be up that early again tomorrow :( I'll do another before bed and with fmu :)


----------



## ac2010

Looks positive to me :) but then I've only been doing this for a lil while. Good luck :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Eee ac I'll be due to test around the same time as you :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Looks great Flibberty I would say your close if not positive already  good luck hun.
I was just reading bed time story to DD and she was leaning against me and my chest and I must say they seem a bit tender left side more so, not thinking anything off it (or trying not too!) promised I wouldn't symptom spot :-(
4DPO come on test day 

good luck ladies x


----------



## rtebbe89

I am 4dpo today and honestly not feeling very good about this cycle. I was using cheap ov tests and was going to us clear blue digital when the line got darker and I never had a second line. I took a clear blue digital on a whim at 4 pm and got a positive. The donor and I inseminated twice once that night and once the next morning but when I tested again it was negative. So I caught the end but I'm not feeling hopefull. On a plus note I'm excited that I have ordered a clear blue fertility monitor and it will be here on the 25th, so I will have something more reliable


----------



## curly123

Flibberty - I agree with the other ladies - almost almost there! Defo test in a few hours...mine was a bit darker than that - I'm not sure if it differs between different people?

As it stands I am 4/5dpo and feeling a bit rubbish about it....not sure if we caught eggy....we'll see!


----------



## sunshine88

Flibberty u better do the baby dance! Lol :dust: xx


----------



## ac2010

Yeah Flib!!! We can POAS together! (well not together haha). Get baby dancing! https://savannahchannel.com/go/data/geditor/1102/dance_baby_dance.gif


----------



## Flibberty87

Already did it once today! But I'm sure we can squeeze another one in seeing as it's ov time. 

I did another OPK and it's really feint. Although my pee was so diluted it was like water :/ so I've restricted fluid intake and will hold until bedtime and re-test.

Ee I've never had a positive OPK before unless I was pregnant lol they don't generally work for me as I always have a medium darkness second line (see previous OPKs on that pic) that test got darker once it had dried more so no idea what to think. I'll just do the dance again tonight and see what my temp does in the morning.

Exciting for me this! It's all new to me! Never temped before ot had positive OPKs lol


----------



## ac2010

I got a positive for 2 days. Post a pic of your new one.


----------



## salu_34

Hey ladies, quick question:
Noticed two small streaks of blood when I wiped this afternoon, but nothing noticed afterwards. Wondering if this could be possibly implantation bleeding? Anyone else ever experience this at 5DPO? I've felt a bit flushed/warm in the cheeks this afternoon/evening as well. Not sure if it's an impending cold or something else.


----------



## Jrepp

Another flashing smiley! I'm at my parents until my dad gets off work because my hubby is working late and we only have one car, so I'm waiting until later to take the dip test. Good luck flibberty


----------



## lauren1979

salu_34 said:


> Hey ladies, quick question:
> Noticed two small streaks of blood when I wiped this afternoon, but nothing noticed afterwards. Wondering if this could be possibly implantation bleeding? Anyone else ever experience this at 5DPO? I've felt a bit flushed/warm in the cheeks this afternoon/evening as well. Not sure if it's an impending cold or something else.

Im about 5dpo too and i haven't had any spotting (never have with any pregnancy though) but i am def feeling a left ache for the last two hours and shay pains near left ovary from time to time. I have heard lots about IB and that could be what's going on!!:happydance:
Also, can be a good sign that you are feeling under the weather too.


----------



## tddunn

Feel free to add me for Oct 1st, I may be trying to test too soon at that point (8dpo) but it can't hurt. Doc said she wants to know as soon as I get that BFP to get me in ASAP. Hopefully this will be our month. Looking for my miracle after MC.


----------



## brittany12

lauren1979 said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, quick question:
> Noticed two small streaks of blood when I wiped this afternoon, but nothing noticed afterwards. Wondering if this could be possibly implantation bleeding? Anyone else ever experience this at 5DPO? I've felt a bit flushed/warm in the cheeks this afternoon/evening as well. Not sure if it's an impending cold or something else.
> 
> Im about 5dpo too and i haven't had any spotting (never have with any pregnancy though) but i am def feeling a left ache for the last two hours and shay pains near left ovary from time to time. I have heard lots about IB and that could be what's going on!!:happydance:
> Also, can be a good sign that you are feeling under the weather too.Click to expand...

i'm 5dpo too, but no spotting or cramping. However at 3 dpo I had tons of cramping and as of yesterday at 4 dpo I started with this headache that hasn't gone away (this happened to me this time last year when I got pregnant.. had a headache for 3 days straight and then 2 days later bfp) I know its extremely early, but if I repeat that pattern then i'd be 8 or 9 dpo by the time I got a positive which isn't unlikely.. I'm praying its good news for all of us :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Looks like AF showed up today. Please add me for testing on October 25th. After the month I've had I think I'm going to wait until AF is due to arrive next month before testing. I had a faint BFP on Sunday, but ended up in urgent care tonight as my spotting turned to heavy bleeding. They don't believe it was a chemical, but possibly a cyst on my ovaries that popped. Apparently this is quite normal. On to October.


----------



## salu_34

brittany12 said:


> lauren1979 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, quick question:
> Noticed two small streaks of blood when I wiped this afternoon, but nothing noticed afterwards. Wondering if this could be possibly implantation bleeding? Anyone else ever experience this at 5DPO? I've felt a bit flushed/warm in the cheeks this afternoon/evening as well. Not sure if it's an impending cold or something else.
> 
> Im about 5dpo too and i haven't had any spotting (never have with any pregnancy though) but i am def feeling a left ache for the last two hours and shay pains near left ovary from time to time. I have heard lots about IB and that could be what's going on!!:happydance:
> Also, can be a good sign that you are feeling under the weather too.Click to expand...
> 
> i'm 5dpo too, but no spotting or cramping. However at 3 dpo I had tons of cramping and as of yesterday at 4 dpo I started with this headache that hasn't gone away (this happened to me this time last year when I got pregnant.. had a headache for 3 days straight and then 2 days later bfp) I know its extremely early, but if I repeat that pattern then i'd be 8 or 9 dpo by the time I got a positive which isn't unlikely.. I'm praying its good news for all of us :)Click to expand...




lauren1979 said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, quick question:
> Noticed two small streaks of blood when I wiped this afternoon, but nothing noticed afterwards. Wondering if this could be possibly implantation bleeding? Anyone else ever experience this at 5DPO? I've felt a bit flushed/warm in the cheeks this afternoon/evening as well. Not sure if it's an impending cold or something else.
> 
> Im about 5dpo too and i haven't had any spotting (never have with any pregnancy though) but i am def feeling a left ache for the last two hours and shay pains near left ovary from time to time. I have heard lots about IB and that could be what's going on!!:happydance:
> Also, can be a good sign that you are feeling under the weather too.Click to expand...

Thanks ladies....I was feeling very tired late afternoon/early evening. Slight headache still. Don't feel so flushed anymore. I am HOPING that it is not a cold, lol. OH had one last week (just a sore throat), and always refrains from kissing me when he's sick, lol. 
My fingers are crossed for this month. I hope this is our month.
Fingers crossed and baby dust to you ladies as well xoxo


----------



## Jrepp

I think I finally got the +opk I've been waiting for, on CD 16. What do you guys think? Used the same urine and got a solid smiley on cb digital advanced
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Alyk_1980

Looks good Jrepp, time to get it on!!  

I promised myself I woulnd't symptom spot however here I go again analyzing everything. But let me know what you think....

Sore bbs since 1 DPO especially my nipples. Today they seem to be calming down a bit but they are larger and heavy. I haven't gained any weight so it isn't related to that. I have been cramping a bit with lower back ache and have been extremely tired and just want to sleep all day. I had excessive gas last night, so bad my husband covered his face and wanted to leave the room. It continued for hours - I even offered to sleep in the spare room!! He slept on the very edge of the bed, as far away from the fart monster as possible. I truly felt bad but I think I eventually gassed myself to sleep. Then I had a dream I was pregnant, I was telling my friend who actually is pregnant and it seemed very real.

I am hoping so much that I am but trying to tell myself it may also be nothing. I am going to have to use all of my will power not to test early. AF is due Oct 3 and I am really going to try and hold out until then. 

Anyone else have what they think may be PG symptoms?


----------



## Flibberty87

Well this morning's OPK was also very much negative. I think maybe I missed my full surge and caught only some of it maybe? Didn't even get do BD again last night, OH fell asleep while I was in the bath at about 10pm. Eurgh men. 

I shall not be taking no for an answer today lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Mine fell asleep last night too! :lol: He made up for it by waking me up this morning!


----------



## MyLobster

You can add me, im testing Oct 3rd!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Well this morning's OPK was also very much negative. I think maybe I missed my full surge and caught only some of it maybe? Didn't even get do BD again last night, OH fell asleep while I was in the bath at about 10pm. Eurgh men.
> 
> I shall not be taking no for an answer today lol


Rape him!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

How exciting if we get a tester for each day :)


----------



## Flibberty87

My oh leaves for work stupidly early but he comes home at lunch soooo.. 

Its almost 9am here and I think I may be ovulating.. from both ovaries :/ I had this pain in my left one this morning and thought wooo is this ovulation pain?! Then it went after half an hour or so. Now I'm getting the same lain in my right one. Maybe it's in my head haha

Hopeful-we don't use that bad word in this household! It's called surprise sex :p


----------



## DSemcho

DenyseGiguere said:


> Looks like AF showed up today. Please add me for testing on October 25th. After the month I've had I think I'm going to wait until AF is due to arrive next month before testing. I had a faint BFP on Sunday, but ended up in urgent care tonight as my spotting turned to heavy bleeding. They don't believe it was a chemical, but possibly a cyst on my ovaries that popped. Apparently this is quite normal. On to October.

Welcome Denyse!



hopefulfor1st said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Well this morning's OPK was also very much negative. I think maybe I missed my full surge and caught only some of it maybe? Didn't even get do BD again last night, OH fell asleep while I was in the bath at about 10pm. Eurgh men.
> 
> I shall not be taking no for an answer today lol
> 
> 
> Rape him!Click to expand...

Omg that made me almost spit out my soda. Lol


Started temping this morning, I was meaning to a few days ago but forgot. Better late than never. Also started using my OPK's today. Faint line there, but that's a good thing. CD11 now and we start BD tomorrow (YAY!) Hopefully DH is gonna call medical and set up the fertility specialist appointment sometime today. Also I told DH after this cycle we could stop, and he said no I want a baby. He's never said that flat out before, he has always just hinted.


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> Looks like AF showed up today. Please add me for testing on October 25th. After the month I've had I think I'm going to wait until AF is due to arrive next month before testing. I had a faint BFP on Sunday, but ended up in urgent care tonight as my spotting turned to heavy bleeding. They don't believe it was a chemical, but possibly a cyst on my ovaries that popped. Apparently this is quite normal. On to October.
> 
> Welcome Denyse!
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Well this morning's OPK was also very much negative. I think maybe I missed my full surge and caught only some of it maybe? Didn't even get do BD again last night, OH fell asleep while I was in the bath at about 10pm. Eurgh men.
> 
> I shall not be taking no for an answer today lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Rape him!Click to expand...
> 
> Omg that made me almost spit out my soda. Lol
> 
> 
> Started temping this morning, I was meaning to a few days ago but forgot. Better late than never. Also started using my OPK's today. Faint line there, but that's a good thing. CD11 now and we start BD tomorrow (YAY!) Hopefully DH is gonna call medical and set up the fertility specialist appointment sometime today. Also I told DH after this cycle we could stop, and he said no I want a baby. He's never said that flat out before, he has always just hinted.Click to expand...

That's great ds!


----------



## Flibberty87

Today is a very good day! Yesterday I interviewed for a job and I tried really hard. I researched the company and everything. 

Today they called me and offered me the job :) I'm so happy :D


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Today is a very good day! Yesterday I interviewed for a job and I tried really hard. I researched the company and everything.
> 
> Today they called me and offered me the job :) I'm so happy :D

Congratulations!!!


----------



## ac2010

Well done Flib! I seen on fb :)


----------



## DSemcho

Omg I'm sooo proud of my husband!! Okay... So he called medical and got an appointment for the fertility specialist. They wanted to do next week, but he told them no the week after would be better. And I asked him why not next week, and he said because they told him no intercourse for 3 - 5 days... That totally just made my heart melt because he remembered that my fertile period is from tomorrow until the 4th :D

So our appointment is set up for the 8th!! So even if I get my positive OPK on the 5th we can still BD that day.


----------



## Alyk_1980

That's great news, Congratulations


----------



## Alyk_1980

Alyk_1980 said:


> That's great news, Congratulations

Sorry missed the original quote (new to this site obviously haha). Congrats Flibberty it should say!!


----------



## Alyk_1980

DSemcho said:


> Omg I'm sooo proud of my husband!! Okay... So he called medical and got an appointment for the fertility specialist. They wanted to do next week, but he told them no the week after would be better. And I asked him why not next week, and he said because they told him no intercourse for 3 - 5 days... That totally just made my heart melt because he remembered that my fertile period is from tomorrow until the 4th :D
> 
> So our appointment is set up for the 8th!! So even if I get my positive OPK on the 5th we can still BD that day.

Awww what a great husband. Good luck!! Hope you get your BFP next month


----------



## lauren1979

Congrats flibberty!
Awesome Dsemcho!
Im so confused! My temps are staying at 97.8ish but im reading that after you ovulate that is not high enough temps. I'm about 5 to 6dpo i think, and i def got pos opks this month. I actually got three in a row. So im taking my O day as the day after my first one. I just wish i wouldn't have started temping in the middle of my cycle, cause i now have no idea what my low normal is...make any sense lol?
Symtom wise, having twinges last night on left but nothing besides sore nipps today. I just wish i was 9dpo already so i could start testing (i know its early, but the suspicion is way worse for me)
Anyone else have low temps?


----------



## Flibberty87

Thanks ladies :) I feel more like I deserve to be ttc now. I didn't and don't ever wish to support a child with benefits so I'm really pleased :)

DSemcho that's great :) what a lovely husband!


----------



## DSemcho

It surprised me a lot!! But it lets me know he really is in this with me 100%. I'm just confused why they said no intercourse for 3 - 5 days because this is just a consult visit.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Flibberty87 said:


> Today is a very good day! Yesterday I interviewed for a job and I tried really hard. I researched the company and everything.
> 
> Today they called me and offered me the job :) I'm so happy :D

Congrats :)


----------



## jamesmomma201

Hi ladies, mind if I join you? I've been taking a break from charting bc I have irregular cycles and it just gets frustrating. But I decided to temp this cycle and ff is actually saying I o'd! So if it keeps saying the same thing I'm gonna try to hold of testing till like October 10th.


----------



## Flibberty87

Ok so I was telling sister in law this morning that I've had pains in both my ovaries today and worried that I've double ovulated.. She's one of a select few that know we're ttc. she told me that my 4 year old niece said to her yesterday that "my auntie Flibberty is going to have two babies. She's going to have twins." Harmless kids talk right? She also said to me the other day that I was getting a baby. And then today when I got her from school she said again that I was going to have a baby and she can't wait to play with her twin baby cousins. She obviously doesn't know we're ttc lol

I hope she's right! And although twins would be scary, I'd be grateful for anything I got given :)


----------



## DSemcho

Wow that would be amazing!!!!


----------



## ellitigg

Hello! Can I join for late in Oct? I'm on CD1 so I won't be testing until around about 26th. Month number twoooo.


----------



## ac2010

I took another opk today and it looked positive!? I'm confused? Have a look the bottom one I from today with very diluted pee. The top two are my positives and the other ones are yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ac2010

Why does it keep rotating my pics!! Ok left is the positive and right is today's one.


----------



## DSemcho

It's possible to get positives for multiple days. Last month I had two or three days of positives.


----------



## ac2010

Yesterday's were def negative tho ?


----------



## DSemcho

You could have just missed the surge for that day. You don't take OPKs just once a day or with just the FMU. Some women have their surge in the afternoon, some in the morning, some late at night. I generally see my darker OPKs between 6pm and 3am on my OV day


----------



## ac2010

I've been taking two a day should I increase it? I didn't bother today as yesterday's were negative, but the other two days were positive. I have out some tests in the bin.


----------



## DSemcho

I'd try maybe every 3 hours if you don't know when your surge is. I do mine every 4 hours until CD17 then I start doing every 1 - 2 hours.


----------



## DSemcho

But that's also up to you. I have the cheap Wondfo dip sticks so I have a bunch of them for a cheap price and that's why I do it like that.


----------



## ac2010

Thanks :) I'll try increasing it :) I haven't had a period in 3 months as only just came off the pill.


----------



## Flibberty87

I do two a day until I think ov day is getting close then I do three a day.

I'm crocheting a blanket and my wrist is really hurting :( I have been doing this for days now trying to fill the time before the tww starts. It turned out to be very baby-ish... maybe I will keep it for my twins lol


----------



## DSemcho

Hey Flibberty! You should ask your niece what she thinks you are going to have!


----------



## Flibberty87

She said two boys yesterday but today said a girl and a boy


----------



## LizChase

I'm one of the few people I know who would really love to have twins! I love the idea of having kids the same age and getting it over with in one go! I wouldn't ever what more than two at a time though..


----------



## Flibberty87

My auntie had twins after having one girl and she always said it was easier having two as they keep each other entertained. Like I said I would be grateful for whatever I was given :)


----------



## ac2010

I'd love twins!


----------



## Flibberty87

Like liz said, it would get it out of the way sooner!

And I always said I wanted two kids before 30.. I'm 26 now so it would ensure my goal lol


----------



## ellitigg

I would have loved twins first time round and we did have twins running in the family...now that I have 1, I'm terrified of the idea of 2! lol


----------



## Navyvet98

Hi can you add me...I start testing October 1st ! O:)


----------



## DSemcho

My DH only wants one, and I want two... Twins run in my family and there is also the fact that we may be doing IVF so that can kinda up our chances depending on how many eggs we use.


----------



## MrsB413

Hi all! Count me in. Af seems to have disappeared, after only 2 days, weird! Anyway I should start testing around oct 19th. :dust: to all!


----------



## Jrepp

Flibberty87 said:


> Today is a very good day! Yesterday I interviewed for a job and I tried really hard. I researched the company and everything.
> 
> Today they called me and offered me the job :) I'm so happy :D

Congratulations. What are you going to be doing?



DSemcho said:


> Omg I'm sooo proud of my husband!! Okay... So he called medical and got an appointment for the fertility specialist. They wanted to do next week, but he told them no the week after would be better. And I asked him why not next week, and he said because they told him no intercourse for 3 - 5 days... That totally just made my heart melt because he remembered that my fertile period is from tomorrow until the 4th :D
> 
> So our appointment is set up for the 8th!! So even if I get my positive OPK on the 5th we can still BD that day.

That's so sweet!


----------



## Flibberty87

Same thig I've done for years. Looking after old people with mental health problems. Love it!


----------



## fairyy

Hello. Can I join ? Referred by Sofaqueen :hi:
My testing date would be 22nd October.


----------



## ashleighhh

Hey ladies how is everyone? I'm having the worst bloating of my life today...AF is due in 8 days but I've never felt this bloated before...I'm 9 dpo today and I've just been feeling yucky I had a cold that may have turned into bronchitis...along with the bloating feels like I can't breathe....guess ill be making a drs appt. Hope everyone's having a good day.


----------



## Flibberty87

ashleighhh said:


> Hey ladies how is everyone? I'm having the worst bloating of my life today...AF is due in 8 days but I've never felt this bloated before...I'm 9 dpo today and I've just been feeling yucky I had a cold that may have turned into bronchitis...along with the bloating feels like I can't breathe....guess ill be making a drs appt. Hope everyone's having a good day.

Ouch sorry to hear you're having a rough time :(



fairyy said:


> Hello. Can I join ? Referred by Sofaqueen :hi:
> My testing date would be 22nd October.

Of course! We love Sofaqueen, she is awesome :)

Can anyone tell me what ovulation pain feels like? Because I've been having these crampy pinchy pains in both of mine today. Is that what it is?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I always said I'd love twins...until I had just one newborn. 

I also had a friend with trips and it seriously sent her whacko. She used to be really nice....now she doesn't have many friends and her and her husband have just split.


----------



## ashleighhh

Flibberty87 said:


> ashleighhh said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how is everyone? I'm having the worst bloating of my life today...AF is due in 8 days but I've never felt this bloated before...I'm 9 dpo today and I've just been feeling yucky I had a cold that may have turned into bronchitis...along with the bloating feels like I can't breathe....guess ill be making a drs appt. Hope everyone's having a good day.
> 
> Ouch sorry to hear you're having a rough time :(
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Hello. Can I join ? Referred by Sofaqueen :hi:
> My testing date would be 22nd October.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course! We love Sofaqueen, she is awesome :)
> 
> Can anyone tell me what ovulation pain feels like? Because I've been having these crampy pinchy pains in both of mine today. Is that what it is?Click to expand...

I have bad asthma but it feels different right now, would be awesome if all of it led to a bfp though! As for ovulation I usually feel cramping pinches or a general achyness around that time so good luck!


----------



## Navyvet98

Flibberty87 said:


> ashleighhh said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how is everyone? I'm having the worst bloating of my life today...AF is due in 8 days but I've never felt this bloated before...I'm 9 dpo today and I've just been feeling yucky I had a cold that may have turned into bronchitis...along with the bloating feels like I can't breathe....guess ill be making a drs appt. Hope everyone's having a good day.
> 
> Ouch sorry to hear you're having a rough time :(
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Hello. Can I join ? Referred by Sofaqueen :hi:
> My testing date would be 22nd October.Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! We love Sofaqueen, she is awesome :)
> 
> Can anyone tell me what ovulation pain feels like? Because I've been having these crampy pinchy pains in both of mine today. Is that what it is?Click to expand...

It's normally one side but everyone is different....when are you due to O? I felt the pains you are feelinb after Oing


----------



## Jrepp

Flibberty87 said:


> Same thig I've done for years. Looking after old people with mental health problems. Love it!

I teach kindergarten through second graders with mental health problems (emotional disorders). 

I tested with an opk this morning at 8 and it was positive (test line was actually darker than it was last night). Retook at 2:30, still positive. Going to try to have some baby making fun tonight and tomorrow morning. My husband has to work until almost midnight tomorrow so I think it might be too late by then.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Jrepp

I feel like I should know the answer to this question, but I am still somewhat confused. I got a positive opk last night at 7:30 pm, and again today at 8am, 2:30pm and 6:30pm. We had bedroom fun o. Friday night, Sunday night and last night (Tuesday after getting a positive opk).

My question is: do you ovulate while you have a positive on an opk or do you ovulate once it turns negative?


----------



## lauren1979

DSemcho said:


> You could have just missed the surge for that day. You don't take OPKs just once a day or with just the FMU. Some women have their surge in the afternoon, some in the morning, some late at night. I generally see my darker OPKs between 6pm and 3am on my OV day

Can you have more than one surge tho?or does it just last(stay pos) for more than one day?cause that's what happened to me this month too. Had pos, then positive, then neg, then pos again!


----------



## nabbz90

This 2ww is killing me and its only my first month trying, i cant imagine doing this month after month, i think i will go MAD!
Im 6dpo and the only "symptom" i think i have is mood swings. Im potty training my 2 yr old and i just cry when he has an accident, im not that type of emotional person. :cry:

Does anyone else have symptoms?


----------



## Flibberty87

Navyvet98 said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ashleighhh said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies how is everyone? I'm having the worst bloating of my life today...AF is due in 8 days but I've never felt this bloated before...I'm 9 dpo today and I've just been feeling yucky I had a cold that may have turned into bronchitis...along with the bloating feels like I can't breathe....guess ill be making a drs appt. Hope everyone's having a good day.
> 
> Ouch sorry to hear you're having a rough time :(
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Hello. Can I join ? Referred by Sofaqueen :hi:
> My testing date would be 22nd October.Click to expand...
> 
> Of course! We love Sofaqueen, she is awesome :)
> 
> Can anyone tell me what ovulation pain feels like? Because I've been having these crampy pinchy pains in both of mine today. Is that what it is?Click to expand...
> 
> It's normally one side but everyone is different....when are you due to O? I felt the pains you are feelinb after OingClick to expand...

I know it's usually one sided but I'm on clomid and that can make you release more eggs. I thought I was ovulating yesterday but my temp hasn't jumped this morning.

Although I have a really stuffy nose and when my alarm went off I had been mouth breathing so maybe thats affected it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So I rang my doc today about my blood test yesterday to start clomid and he said no don't take it, progesterone is 6.1 I'm in the luteal phase! So I'm officially in a natural 2ww... Just don't know at what end! Oh but I've not been bding much lately :/
Kinda been resting thinking Save it for clomid time!
A bit annoyed but excited I oved naturally, but bummed I didn't bd much and it means I can't start my clomid til this natural AF comes.


----------



## Flibberty87

Update on my niece's predictions. I'm having a girl and a boy. And the boy will be called zander.

When I was pregnant last, we decided if it was a boy he would be called Alexander. She didn't know this.

Freaked me out lol

Hopeful- yay for natural ov! Hope you've caught that eggy!


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> I feel like I should know the answer to this question, but I am still somewhat confused. I got a positive opk last night at 7:30 pm, and again today at 8am, 2:30pm and 6:30pm. We had bedroom fun o. Friday night, Sunday night and last night (Tuesday after getting a positive opk).
> 
> My question is: do you ovulate while you have a positive on an opk or do you ovulate once it turns negative?

I think it's after the positive OPK! Which is why I always have sex through my positives and also the day after.



lauren1979 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> You could have just missed the surge for that day. You don't take OPKs just once a day or with just the FMU. Some women have their surge in the afternoon, some in the morning, some late at night. I generally see my darker OPKs between 6pm and 3am on my OV day
> 
> Can you have more than one surge tho?or does it just last(stay pos) for more than one day?cause that's what happened to me this month too. Had pos, then positive, then neg, then pos again!Click to expand...

I do believe you have multiple surges, because last month I had three tests come up test line darker than control for 3 days. And got negatives in between.



Flibberty87 said:


> Update on my niece's predictions. I'm having a girl and a boy. And the boy will be called zander.
> 
> When I was pregnant last, we decided if it was a boy he would be called Alexander. She didn't know this.
> 
> Freaked me out lol
> 
> Hopeful- yay for natural ov! Hope you've caught that eggy!

That would be awesome if you were getting your twins now!!


AFM- DH upset me a lot this AM. He knows today is the first day of my fertile week and I even reminded him when he woke me up asking if I was going to the gym. I went back to sleep and woke and up 15 minutes later, went into the living room and what is my DH doing? Sitting in the couch with his thingy in his hand... I flipped and took all our vitamins, all my OPKs and HPTs and told him we weren't trying anymore until he can learn to keep his prick in my pants. I went to the bathroom and started brushing my teeth and he came in there and hugged me and said he was sorry and still wanted to try. And that he took the vitamins I hid and put it all back... Little booger knows mys hiding spot. I told him next time I catch him doing it I'm not gonna storm off, I'm gonna walk up to him and punch him in his wiener.


----------



## Flibberty87

That made me laugh so hard! I too got upset with oh last week for the same thing. I told him once I've ovulated he can do it all he wants but until then I need all his swimmers ha he's been good since


----------



## DSemcho

I've caught him doing it a few times before during my week. And I won't say he can do it all he wants because he already does that more than we are intimate - porn is an addiction to him. But I told him I wasn't kidding, I was really gonna punch him in the wiener.


----------



## lauren1979

DSemcho said:


> I've caught him doing it a few times before during my week. And I won't say he can do it all he wants because he already does that more than we are intimate - porn is an addiction to him. But I told him I wasn't kidding, I was really gonna punch him in the wiener.

Omg! That would straight piss me off! I told dh he is not allowed to do that at all during this week, but he usually does that in the shower so i wouldn't know if he listened. I would have freaked out too if i caught him!!
I mean really, its one week. AND, we are pretty much an "open door"during that time!:winkwink:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm an open door all the time for my husband lol. I never tell him no, he tells me no. And when I caught him he looked at me and said what?! I wasn't going to cum!! I'm like what's the point in whacking it if you're not gonna finish!!


----------



## lauren1979

DSemcho said:


> I'm an open door all the time for my husband lol. I never tell him no, he tells me no. And when I caught him he looked at me and said what?! I wasn't going to cum!! I'm like what's the point in whacking it if you're not gonna finish!!

Lmao!yeaaaaaaah right!:wacko:


----------



## DSemcho

Exactly! I can't wait to see his face next time I catch him and really do punch it.


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm in stitches over here! You ladies are too much! 

I know though, it's only for one week! It's been two in my case though as I haven't had confirmed ov yet although I think it's today. We have managed ten times in those two weeks so not doing too bad :) he told me before though that when he's on his own he can't help himself. 

I feel you on the open door. I have a really high sex drive and I try most nights but usually I'll only persuade him maybe three times a week.

I know after I miscarried he wouldn't be intimate with me and after a couple of weeks I broke down thinking he didn't want me anymore then he admitted he was scared of me getting pregnant again as he couldn't cope seeing me like that again. I talked him round though (obviously :p)


----------



## lauren1979

Flibberty87 said:


> I'm in stitches over here! You ladies are too much!
> 
> I know though, it's only for one week! It's been two in my case though as I haven't had confirmed ov yet although I think it's today. We have managed ten times in those two weeks so not doing too bad :) he told me before though that when he's on his own he can't help himself.
> 
> I feel you on the open door. I have a really high sex drive and I try most nights but usually I'll only persuade him maybe three times a week.
> 
> I know after I miscarried he wouldn't be intimate with me and after a couple of weeks I broke down thinking he didn't want me anymore then he admitted he was scared of me getting pregnant again as he couldn't cope seeing me like that again. I talked him round though (obviously :p)

That's so tough I'm sure. Really hurts my heart when i hear women that have been through that. Ive never lost a pregnancy, and honestly can't imagine, especially not having Any children. I feel so selfish to be impatient at this time while trying to conceive. I have been so blessed by God with four Amazing healthy daughters. It really pots me into place. Shit, now I'm crying. Haha. No really though. I truly wish all your dreams come true during this time. When a woman truly wants a child, and has the means, she should not be denied of that blessing.


----------



## DSemcho

I understand flibberty. First time I found out a I was pregnant we hadn't been intimate in like.... 4 or 5 weeks. Then when I found out he didn't have sex with me that whole week, but sure did the day after I lost it. He wasn't ready to be a dad. But this was nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## Flibberty87

I've had 3 pregnancies in my lifetime (that I'm aware of) and have no children :( I really thought the last one was going to make it as I got to 10 weeks with only a slight bleed at 6 weeks and the scan I had showed everything was fine and baby had a heartbeat.

I was on holiday in Bulgaria when I lost it. Had a massive bleed at 10+3 and when they scanned me baby was still alive but only measuring 7+2. Scanned me again three days later and no heartbeat so I had to have a D&C on father's day of all days. Poor OH and OH's dad spent father's day in the hospital with me saying goodbye to child/grandchild. :'(

I have never wanted anything more in my life than to become a mummy. It's the only thing I've ever been sure of in my entire life. Since I was 4-5 I knew I was supposed to be a mummy. I know it will happen when the time is right.


----------



## DSemcho

I know exactly how you feel. I've had two pregnancies never made it past 7 weeks. And only with my now husband. Me and my ex hubs tried for 2 1/2 years. And I've never used protection with any guy I've been with like that. That's the thing I feel I'd be amazing at! but I've hit a point where I'm like well if it happens then great not oh well. I've wanted it since I was 17 but I waited to lose my virginity until I was 18 in case I got pregnant so I'd be able to support it. Now I'm turning 26 in a little over 2 months and DH will be 29 in January and I just dunno anymore.

:hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> I've had 3 pregnancies in my lifetime (that I'm aware of) and have no children :( I really thought the last one was going to make it as I got to 10 weeks with only a slight bleed at 6 weeks and the scan I had showed everything was fine and baby had a heartbeat.
> 
> I was on holiday in Bulgaria when I lost it. Had a massive bleed at 10+3 and when they scanned me baby was still alive but only measuring 7+2. Scanned me again three days later and no heartbeat so I had to have a D&C on father's day of all days. Poor OH and OH's dad spent father's day in the hospital with me saying goodbye to child/grandchild. :'(
> 
> I have never wanted anything more in my life than to become a mummy. It's the only thing I've ever been sure of in my entire life. Since I was 4-5 I knew I was supposed to be a mummy. I know it will happen when the time is right.


Lets hope we change that this month :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I was 26 in July and I feel like I'm getting close to 30 which has always been my goal. My three pregnancies were all with different people (makes me sound like a whore!) Two were planned and one wasn't but that one we didn't use anything because he had only one working testicle and a low sperm count and I had just been told it's going to be hard to have babies anyway. But then we broke up and like a week and a half later I miscarried. I didn't even know I was pregnant until I wound up in the hospital. 

I look back now with hindsight and think I'm glad I didn't have babies with those w*nkers but it was so hard at the time.

Do any of you girls fancy being facebook friends? I understand if not but it would be nice to keep in touch, you're all very lovely and have made this ttc journey sooooo much more bareable!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Based on my new info and spontaneous ov while waiting to start clomid can u please change my testing date to 8th October.... Nowhere near what I thought lol. I'm putting myself at 2dpo since my progesterone was 6.1 yesterday, and the last time I was on clomid and conceived Jace it was 7.1 at 1dpo (if I go by o pain and dating scan) 

Although I could be completely wrong..we may have caught it on the way either up or down and I could be due AF tomorrow for all I know! But since a 6.1 could not make for a viable pregnancy if its that's level between 5 and 14 dpo I'm bring optimistic I'm pre 5 dpo! 

(I hope that all makes sense!) 

I am so disappointed as I had no idea I would ov and was just focused on starting clomid soon I only BDed 5 days to o, 2 days to o, and 2 dpo


----------



## Bplorton

I'm testing October 1!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> I was 26 in July and I feel like I'm getting close to 30 which has always been my goal. My three pregnancies were all with different people (makes me sound like a whore!) Two were planned and one wasn't but that one we didn't use anything because he had only one working testicle and a low sperm count and I had just been told it's going to be hard to have babies anyway. But then we broke up and like a week and a half later I miscarried. I didn't even know I was pregnant until I wound up in the hospital.
> 
> I look back now with hindsight and think I'm glad I didn't have babies with those w*nkers but it was so hard at the time.
> 
> Do any of you girls fancy being facebook friends? I understand if not but it would be nice to keep in touch, you're all very lovely and have made this ttc journey sooooo much more bareable!



I am on Facebook hiatus at the moment! I deactivatedy account due to some of my friends being bitches and I didn't want to give them the satisfaction of knowing I'd see their comments!


----------



## Flibberty87

I'll update the front page when I'm on my laptop later its too much faff on doing it on my phone. 

Hopeful I completely understood that lol 

I'm really bloated today and the left side of my tummy is painful. I think (hope) I'm popping out an egg haha my cervix has gotten even higher today and is almost blending in with the walls. It is too high to feel if it is properly open so marked as medium on my chart. I so hope my temp is up tomorrow!!

Had a conversation with the mother in law today. I think we shall be living with them for the foreseeable. We were staying with them until I got a job and could afford our own house as we're all in a two bed house atm and when oh's daughter stays she has to sleep in our room. There is a three bed house on our street and the lady wants to swap so we're discussing swapping and then we will have a spare room for baby and we will be paying out less money each month than if we got our own house. Means we can save up to buy a house and will have an on hand babysitter if/when we have a baby.

We all get on really well and it's actually nice sharing a house with his parents atm.

Good idea? Or are my hormones making me insane?


----------



## ac2010

See if I use the same cup I've been using for ovulation tests but I've cleaned it can it cause fake positive preg tests?


----------



## DSemcho

You can add me, just know I don't post about baby stuff on Facebook lol. 

Dekota Semcho (maiden name Dill) My cover picture is a cupcake I baked lol


----------



## friskyfish

Hey again ladies.....So, I'm down to test on 1st (when af is due) But of course I've caved in & tested the past few days....all with a bfn. Any symptoms I had, have gone. I've had no sign of implantation...such as spotting or cramping. I'm feeling so disheartened.....like giving up on TTC alltogether

But I see all your stories & how you still battle on with positive hope...which makes me feel a little more positive. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't let off steam on here :wacko: xxx


----------



## lauren1979

DSemcho said:


> You can add me, just know I don't post about baby stuff on Facebook lol.
> 
> Dekota Semcho (maiden name Dill) My cover picture is a cupcake I baked lol

You both can add me also. I don't talk about ttc either. My exhusband is still a controlling maniac! Lol....i don't need his drama.
Laina brooke witt


----------



## DSemcho

lauren1979 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> You can add me, just know I don't post about baby stuff on Facebook lol.
> 
> Dekota Semcho (maiden name Dill) My cover picture is a cupcake I baked lol
> 
> You both can add me also. I don't talk about ttc either. My exhusband is still a controlling maniac! Lol....i don't need his drama.
> Laina brooke wittClick to expand...

In Michigan?

And Flibberty I'm guessing you're Debbie? lol


----------



## lauren1979

friskyfish said:


> Hey again ladies.....So, I'm down to test on 1st (when af is due) But of course I've caved in & tested the past few days....all with a bfn. Any symptoms I had, have gone. I've had no sign of implantation...such as spotting or cramping. I'm feeling so disheartened.....like giving up on TTC alltogether
> 
> But I see all your stories & how you still battle on with positive hope...which makes me feel a little more positive. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't let off steam on here :wacko: xxx

Don't give up hon! You will have times that bring you down, like at the end of a cycle, but don't loose hope. Your af is still days away too.


----------



## DSemcho

I admit it's hard not to give up, and there are times I really just want to. But then my DH tells me no that he wants a baby with me so I keep going. He makes it better sometimes.


----------



## Timetotry

Put me down for oct 31!


----------



## Flibberty87

Yes that is me haha

I keep positive because I know it's meant to be!

And seeing all these stories helps :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I also don't post baby things but we do have a secrer group I started ages ago when there was a load of us in limbo. It's a secret group if you would like to be added to that to talk about baby things :)


----------



## DSemcho

Sure add me! The reason I don't talk about baby things on there is because only our parents, siblings and a couple of friends know we are trying... So... Only like... 10 people? Plus I am quite obsessive about it. And I know someone who posts on facebook all the time about it and about surgeries she's getting and basically every little detail. Actually at one point she got her BFP and posted a belly picture at 4 weeks and announced the pregnancy and lost it a few days later. I don't want anyone on there to know until I'm 12 - 16 weeks along.


----------



## lauren1979

friskyfish said:


> Hey again ladies.....So, I'm down to test on 1st (when af is due) But of course I've caved in & tested the past few days....all with a bfn. Any symptoms I had, have gone. I've had no sign of implantation...such as spotting or cramping. I'm feeling so disheartened.....like giving up on TTC alltogether
> 
> But I see all your stories & how you still battle on with positive hope...which makes me feel a little more positive. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't let off steam on here :wacko: xxx

Don't give up hon! You will have times that bring you down, like at the end of a cycle, but don't loose hope. Your af is still days away too.


----------



## Navyvet98

friskyfish said:


> Hey again ladies.....So, I'm down to test on 1st (when af is due) But of course I've caved in & tested the past few days....all with a bfn. Any symptoms I had, have gone. I've had no sign of implantation...such as spotting or cramping. I'm feeling so disheartened.....like giving up on TTC alltogether
> 
> But I see all your stories & how you still battle on with positive hope...which makes me feel a little more positive. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't let off steam on here :wacko: xxx

OMG! Same here AF is due Oct 1 but have tested twice already lol


----------



## friskyfish

Oh dear...haha what are we like?? Do you have any symptoms?? Xx


----------



## ashleighhh

So 10 dpo today and maybe TMI but I have this tightening/pinchy feeling low in my cervix not sure what it could be. Still about 7 days before I'm going to be testing, surprisingly I haven't been itching to test early this cycle but I've been keeping very busy. I get my new vehicle today so I'm excited and so far everything to do with my life has been very busy. Hope you're all doing good :) keep positive


----------



## lauren1979

ashleighhh said:


> So 10 dpo today and maybe TMI but I have this tightening/pinchy feeling low in my cervix not sure what it could be. Still about 7 days before I'm going to be testing, surprisingly I haven't been itching to test early this cycle but I've been keeping very busy. I get my new vehicle today so I'm excited and so far everything to do with my life has been very busy. Hope you're all doing good :) keep positive

I had the exact same thing last night. Im about 7dpo


----------



## ashleighhh

lauren1979 said:


> ashleighhh said:
> 
> 
> So 10 dpo today and maybe TMI but I have this tightening/pinchy feeling low in my cervix not sure what it could be. Still about 7 days before I'm going to be testing, surprisingly I haven't been itching to test early this cycle but I've been keeping very busy. I get my new vehicle today so I'm excited and so far everything to do with my life has been very busy. Hope you're all doing good :) keep positive
> 
> I had the exact same thing last night. Im about 7dpoClick to expand...

Oh yeah? Its nice to hear that someone is feelin similiar to you, maybe it's a good symptom hopefully well both get our bfp's good luck :)


----------



## ac2010

Well that's it I'm preg :) I didn't have a lot of symptoms as thought it was ovulation. Done pinches here and there, smell is incredible n a few sickness :)


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats ac2010!


----------



## DSemcho

Boo... Just did the math and if we don't get pregnant by May of next year we'll have to put it off for 3 months or so.... Cause we're going to be moving to a new base in April 2015 and they won't let me fly after like 32/36 weeks.


----------



## ac2010

Thanks :)

Here's a wee pic

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/astro20111/null_zpsf2ca535c.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats!!


----------



## ellitigg

Flibberty87 said:


> I was 26 in July and I feel like I'm getting close to 30 which has always been my goal. My three pregnancies were all with different people (makes me sound like a whore!) Two were planned and one wasn't but that one we didn't use anything because he had only one working testicle and a low sperm count and I had just been told it's going to be hard to have babies anyway. But then we broke up and like a week and a half later I miscarried. I didn't even know I was pregnant until I wound up in the hospital.
> 
> I look back now with hindsight and think I'm glad I didn't have babies with those w*nkers but it was so hard at the time.
> 
> Do any of you girls fancy being facebook friends? I understand if not but it would be nice to keep in touch, you're all very lovely and have made this ttc journey sooooo much more bareable!

Yes to fb! When I was pg with #1 we had a group for our birth month from BNB and created a secret group on fb. We all still use the group now and we have such good friends!


----------



## Lynsey82

Looks like I will be testing around the 26th of October. 2nd cycle trying looks like its been a huge fail unfortunately


----------



## Frizzabelle

My name on fb is Eliza Morton if anyone wants to add :)
My profile pic is of my son, cover photo is my wedding day x


----------



## Frizzabelle

I'm trying to work out what dpo I am.... I had two positive opks on Tuesday and three negatives the following day. Does that make me 2 dpo? 
I've always kind of guessed what dpo I am as this is my first month of using ovulation tests. I haven't charted my temp this time :/ x


----------



## x Zaly x

Hello..may i join? Im 2dpo and planning on testing october 4th. This is my second month trying, FX for my bfp!! x Good luck to all you ladies xx


----------



## ellitigg

Lynsey82 said:


> Looks like I will be testing around the 26th of October. 2nd cycle trying looks like its been a huge fail unfortunately

Yay a testing buddy! I'm about 26th too. Feel your pain on TTC. :hugs:


----------



## ashleighhh

ac2010 said:


> Thanks :)
> 
> Here's a wee pic
> 
> https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/astro20111/null_zpsf2ca535c.jpg

Congrats! :)


----------



## Lynsey82

ellitigg said:


> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be testing around the 26th of October. 2nd cycle trying looks like its been a huge fail unfortunately
> 
> Yay a testing buddy! I'm about 26th too. Feel your pain on TTC. :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey! Have you been trying long?


----------



## lmbhj

Please put me up for Oct 1st :) FX
Sticky baby dust to all!!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Well ac sneaked a bfp in there. I'm changing your date to October first and you're our first bfp lol

All new ladies and changed dates, I will update later I'm out visiting a friend and telling her about my twin bfp :p


----------



## ellitigg

Lynsey82 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I will be testing around the 26th of October. 2nd cycle trying looks like its been a huge fail unfortunately
> 
> Yay a testing buddy! I'm about 26th too. Feel your pain on TTC. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey! Have you been trying long?Click to expand...

Fortunately no. This will be month 2. Hoping this month will be the one for us all xxx


----------



## Navyvet98

friskyfish said:


> Oh dear...haha what are we like?? Do you have any symptoms?? Xx

Only sore BB I am seem to retaining water as well.


----------



## ac2010

Thanks Flib :D

Here is my digi

https://i1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/astro20111/null_zps72af70fd.jpg


----------



## Flibberty87

Wooooop! Hopefully all of us will be joining you soon!!


----------



## Jrepp

What do you think? Opk....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LizChase

Jrepp said:


> What do you think? Opk....

Looks like a positive OPK to me. Test line is darker than the control.


----------



## ac2010

Jrepp said:


> What do you think? Opk....

Positive!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello There,
Just started fertility treatments again after taking a year of treatments off. I used to use BnB all the time but havent been on here since last fall. I am set to have my beta on Oct 3 2013. I just finished testing my trigger out, it is totally gone now, so I will probably start with HPT on the weekend.

Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:


----------



## Jrepp

LizChase said:
 

> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> What do you think? Opk....
> 
> Looks like a positive OPK to me. Test line is darker than the control.Click to expand...




ac2010 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> What do you think? Opk....
> 
> Positive!Click to expand...

I got my first positive at 7:30pm on 9/24, was positive all day yesterday and so far today. I'm going on at least 45 hours so far of positive opk's. No temp shift that I can tell (although I am at 97.8 this morning vs low 97.7s the rest if the time.


----------



## Jkm1986

Hey ladies! I am new to all this. I'm now 9 dpiui and of course I took a hpt and it was negative ::bfn: I was so upset, I even cried a little out of dissapointment and frustration. Is 9dpo to early? Should I text again or just wait to see if AF comes? Any advise would be appreciated!


----------



## ac2010

I'd test again in a few days :) your not out until AF shows :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Phew. Front page updated could youall check your dates pleeeeeease :D


----------



## Navyvet98

ac2010 said:


> Well that's it I'm preg :) I didn't have a lot of symptoms as thought it was ovulation. Done pinches here and there, smell is incredible n a few sickness :)

Congrats!!! So this means you +opks was detecting HCG?


----------



## brittany12

Mas1118 said:


> Hello There,
> Just started fertility treatments again after taking a year of treatments off. I used to use BnB all the time but havent been on here since last fall. I am set to have my beta on Oct 3 2013. I just finished testing my trigger out, it is totally gone now, so I will probably start with HPT on the weekend.
> 
> Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:

I remember you! Good luck and I hope we both can get that long awaited bfp!


----------



## Mas1118

brittany12 said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Hello There,
> Just started fertility treatments again after taking a year of treatments off. I used to use BnB all the time but havent been on here since last fall. I am set to have my beta on Oct 3 2013. I just finished testing my trigger out, it is totally gone now, so I will probably start with HPT on the weekend.
> 
> Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:
> 
> I remember you! Good luck and I hope we both can get that long awaited bfp!Click to expand...

I remember you too!! FXed for you:thumbup: and :dust: to us both:)

How are you?:flower:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Someone was asking about a baby story the other day? I'm watching season 12 so there are new ones :)


----------



## ac2010

Navyvet98 said:


> ac2010 said:
> 
> 
> Well that's it I'm preg :) I didn't have a lot of symptoms as thought it was ovulation. Done pinches here and there, smell is incredible n a few sickness :)
> 
> Congrats!!! So this means you +opks was detecting HCG?Click to expand...

Yup I think so :) they weren't fully postive but were nearly there. Got the doctors today at 2 pm :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I got positive opks when I was 6 weeks. I did it for research! And to see the two lines lol


----------



## ac2010

Tried to do another one today but couldn't pee (missed FMU) haha!! I just want to see the lines again! Doctors at 2pm so I'll see then.


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> What do you think? Opk....

Positive!!



Flibberty87 said:


> I got positive opks when I was 6 weeks. I did it for research! And to see the two lines lol

That's pretty cool.


AFM- I had a temp spike this morning, a full .5 degrees. Yesterday was 97.4 and this AM was 97.9. We also used PreSeed for the first time last night, and it worked out great. On CD13 and I have a few more days until OV.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey guys has anyone used these tests?

https://m.ebay.com.au/itm/300854788963?nav=SEARCH&sbk=1

I'm getting so over crappy thin dipstick ics and need something cheap to feed my poas habit!


----------



## DSemcho

What brand of IC's were you using?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> What brand of IC's were you using?

One step. I'm hating on them at the moment though they are riddled with indents. (Like not the indent line....like little dots like teeth marks when a dog chews something) I'm in Australia our test selection stinks!


----------



## Rozzer

hopefulfor1st said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> What brand of IC's were you using?
> 
> One step. I'm hating on them at the moment though they are riddled with indents. (Like not the indent line....like little dots like teeth marks when a dog chews something) I'm in Australia our test selection stinks!Click to expand...

I hear you, NZ is even worse!


----------



## DSemcho

Can you get Wondfo's on Amazon? I buy 100 OPKs and 20 HPTs for like $35


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rozzer said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> What brand of IC's were you using?
> 
> One step. I'm hating on them at the moment though they are riddled with indents. (Like not the indent line....like little dots like teeth marks when a dog chews something) I'm in Australia our test selection stinks!Click to expand...
> 
> I hear you, NZ is even worse!Click to expand...


The only ones I can buy in shops are frer, clearblue, and crappy +/- and blue dyes and they're all at least $5 each. 
I love the preg test gallery section as your tests look so much better! These look similar to your asda (?) tests I think so thought I'd try these, was hoping they're the same just rebranded and different colour lid.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Can you get Wondfo's on Amazon? I buy 100 OPKs and 20 HPTs for like $35

I saw them on eBay but post to Australia was ridiculous... Does amazon send to Australia?!


----------



## DSemcho

I'm assuming amazon might? Let me look.


----------



## DSemcho

Some items can, so I suggest trying it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hmm it said enter a us address...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I just bought a 5 pack of those ones to sample them anyway :)


----------



## Rozzer

I looked into Amazon for posting tests here and the postage costs (if they will actually post them) were ridiculous and made it cheaper to buy the tests in stores. 

We have some cheap internet places in nz, but personally I wait until there is a special at the supermarket and stock up...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Rozzer said:


> I looked into Amazon for posting tests here and the postage costs (if they will actually post them) were ridiculous and made it cheaper to buy the tests in stores.
> 
> We have some cheap internet places in nz, but personally I wait until there is a special at the supermarket and stock up...


Yup the wondfos on eBay were like $25 for 50 and $105 for postage!!


----------



## DSemcho

Wow. That is crazy!!!! Wish I could help ladies :(


----------



## ellitigg

DSemcho said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> What do you think? Opk....
> 
> Positive!!
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> I got positive opks when I was 6 weeks. I did it for research! And to see the two lines lolClick to expand...
> 
> That's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> AFM- I had a temp spike this morning, a full .5 degrees. Yesterday was 97.4 and this AM was 97.9. We also used PreSeed for the first time last night, and it worked out great. On CD13 and I have a few more days until OV.Click to expand...

Ooh I was thinking of trying pre seed, would you recommend it?


----------



## DSemcho

Maybe. Nothing felt different really. And I didn't notice any kind of odor from it. If I get pregnant then yes I suggest it lol


----------



## AugustBride6

Hello ladies! 

AF showed today so I am moving over to October :)

Testing date should be October 28th-ish


----------



## DSemcho

Hello August and welcome!!

Ladies what could a .5 degree temp rise mean 5 days before OV?


----------



## DSemcho

brittany12 said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Hello There,
> Just started fertility treatments again after taking a year of treatments off. I used to use BnB all the time but havent been on here since last fall. I am set to have my beta on Oct 3 2013. I just finished testing my trigger out, it is totally gone now, so I will probably start with HPT on the weekend.
> 
> Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:
> 
> I remember you! Good luck and I hope we both can get that long awaited bfp!Click to expand...

Hey Brittany I was just looking at your signature, I have a retroverted uterus also. What did the doctor tell you about it?


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hi everyone - I would like to join in the testing for October. I am currently about one dpo. Please put me down for testing on the 6th of September at 10 DPO...

This is our first month TTC! I am feeling very excited and happy - hope and pray we all get our BFP's!!


----------



## lauren1979

Congrats! Ac2010 what dpo are u? Awesome!!

Frizzabelle- you would be 1dpo on wed. The first day of neg. Day after positive!


----------



## lauren1979

Not feeling pregnant at all:( all symptoms have subsided. Im only 8dpo but i got a bfn on a dollar tree test . Just not thinking this is my month. Oh well


----------



## DSemcho

When is AF due?


----------



## lauren1979

DSemcho said:


> When is AF due?

Not til 2nd or 3rd but i always know early. I'm going to get a FRER and test sunday. That will be much more accurate. Just not feeling it as of last night. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## ashleighhh

So ladies I feel like I'm having a meltdown today :( I worked the night shift and when I got home everything has been such a mess. Not only did I fight with my sister I got into an argument with my fiancé. I haven't felt like such a stress ball in my whole life. It sucks when things get stressful and it effects your relationships with those close to you. I'd post the entire story but its too long and I'm already upset just typing this. Sorry....rant over I promise! Idk what it is...maybe my hormones? Or the lack of sleep because I couldn't nap? I hope everyone is having a day better than mine lol....I'm trying to tell myself to just think positively. I kind of feel like I want to test but i know it's too early...I'm 11dpo but am not expecting AF until 17dpo.


----------



## ac2010

lauren1979 said:


> Congrats! Ac2010 what dpo are u? Awesome!!
> 
> Frizzabelle- you would be 1dpo on wed. The first day of neg. Day after positive!

No idea of dpo as no period in 3 months. Wish I could be more help to you guys :(


----------



## fairyy

Add me for *October 22nd* plz.


----------



## sunspotss

im kindof late to the party but id like to join :) testing on october 1st here.

already three days lateeee.
errhh
its driving me crazy


----------



## ellitigg

fairyy said:


> Add me for *October 22nd* plz.

Hi Fairyy! *waves* You're testing a few days ahead of me. FX'd for you x


----------



## fairyy

ellitigg said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Add me for *October 22nd* plz.
> 
> Hi Fairyy! *waves* You're testing a few days ahead of me. FX'd for you xClick to expand...

How long your cycles are ? Mine are normally 29/30days long. But last time AF came on CD35 and I ovulated on CD20 instead of CD14/15. Are you NTNP ot TTC or SMEP ?:hugs:


----------



## Amalee

Hi, could you add me to the 29th? Thank you!


----------



## MasonsMommy11

Hi, everybody. Back at it again... Had miscarriage last month at 2weeks 5days...Having the same symptoms as last month. Ovulated on the morning of the 24th, I do believe. So, 2/3/4 dpo. Not exactly sure since I don't temp. I will be Testing on the 5th of October. Trying not to test before then, but easier said than done! This will be month 9 of TTC. We actually took a break last month of actively ttc and and we got prego. But sadly had the MC. So hoping since im having same symptoms, this is our month. We BD'd on 17, 19, 21,23,24 and 25th. Hoping my bases are covered! Here are my symptoms:

Day of O: Kinda moody,frisky, and a BUNCH of ewcm
1dpo: had sex and it hurt, really badly. Felt like my cervix was so low that i could pull it out!! Feeling slightly emotional, ewcm, but not as much
2dpo: Hungry. Plain and simple. Frustrated. Started breaking out with acne, which doesnt happen until like 2 days before AF shows. Happened last month at 4dpo however.
3dpo: cranky, even worse acne, back ache, itchy breasts.
Today 4dpo: Kinda tired, relaxed, bad acne. pulling twinges in abdomen/uterus area.

Really really hoping that this is all of our month!! GL ladies.


----------



## brittany12

Mas1118 said:


> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Hello There,
> Just started fertility treatments again after taking a year of treatments off. I used to use BnB all the time but havent been on here since last fall. I am set to have my beta on Oct 3 2013. I just finished testing my trigger out, it is totally gone now, so I will probably start with HPT on the weekend.
> 
> Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:
> 
> I remember you! Good luck and I hope we both can get that long awaited bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you too!! FXed for you:thumbup: and :dust: to us both:)
> 
> How are you?:flower:Click to expand...

i'm doing ok! still struggling with not being pregnant after 2 years of trying and so far no issues. And watching friends get pregnant some with their 2nd, 3rd or 4th doesn't make it easier and having everyone in the world ask "when will you have a baby?" is a jab in the heart, but other than that we're making it. How about you?


----------



## Jkm1986

Anyone 10 dpo today? Any symptoms? Cause I feel nothing :(


----------



## DD80

I'll be testing in October. I ovulate October 7th or so, so will be testing 2 week after that. First month using ovulation strips...should be fun.

Good luck to the everyone on the thread!!


----------



## ellitigg

fairyy said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> Add me for *October 22nd* plz.
> 
> Hi Fairyy! *waves* You're testing a few days ahead of me. FX'd for you xClick to expand...
> 
> How long your cycles are ? Mine are normally 29/30days long. But last time AF came on CD35 and I ovulated on CD20 instead of CD14/15. Are you NTNP ot TTC or SMEP ?:hugs:Click to expand...

About 32 days I think but I've never studied that hard (now, though, I'm an obsessive lol). I'll be testing around 26th if AF stays away. We're TTC #2. What's SMEP? I feel like I need to read up! You wouldn't think I'd done this before :dohh:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I think I'm about 4dpo and I've just had a really rough night sleep. Woke several times which is odd since I was so tired yesterday I fell asleep in the car! Trying not to symptom spot but when I had my chemical I had one night my sleep tracking app (which I'm not using now) said I woke/ stirred 34x and that was a few days b4 my BFP. It normally registers about 15x so 34 was alot!!


----------



## xEmmaDx

Hi could you add me for testing on the 25th please.


----------



## lauren1979

Jkm1986 said:


> Anyone 10 dpo today? Any symptoms? Cause I feel nothing :(

Im at least 8dpo, took frer today and bfn. I know its early but I'm so disappointed. My nipps have been super sore. I'm wayyyy emotional, and have been crappy on and off but not anything crazy. Have you had any symptoms at all this month??


----------



## Jrepp

Officially 1dpo (felt the egg EXPLODE out last night at 10:17). My right side has been killing me from my right hip to my pubic bone! It seriously feels like muscle spasms and cramping on my right side


----------



## ashleighhh

Random question would any of you see a medium? I'm not saying they could tell if I'd have a baby soon because I don't think I'd want to know not sure how I'd feel about it but someone asked me recently if I'd like to. I've had a few family memebers pass I the last 2 years. Any way just curious lol, I'm kinda skeptical a little bit but someone's maybe talking me into it.


----------



## DD80

ashleighhh said:


> Random question would any of you see a medium? I'm not saying they could tell if I'd have a baby soon because I don't think I'd want to know not sure how I'd feel about it but someone asked me recently if I'd like to. I've had a few family memebers pass I the last 2 years. Any way just curious lol, I'm kinda skeptical a little bit but someone's maybe talking me into it.

I would. Why not? Could be interesting no matter what you believe.


----------



## ashleighhh

DD80 said:


> ashleighhh said:
> 
> 
> Random question would any of you see a medium? I'm not saying they could tell if I'd have a baby soon because I don't think I'd want to know not sure how I'd feel about it but someone asked me recently if I'd like to. I've had a few family memebers pass I the last 2 years. Any way just curious lol, I'm kinda skeptical a little bit but someone's maybe talking me into it.
> 
> I would. Why not? Could be interesting no matter what you believe.Click to expand...

True i guess i wont know unless I try, thanks for your input


----------



## alicarr74

Testing October 6th :)


----------



## Jkm1986

lauren1979 said:


> Jkm1986 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone 10 dpo today? Any symptoms? Cause I feel nothing :(
> 
> Im at least 8dpo, took frer today and bfn. I know its early but I'm so disappointed. My nipps have been super sore. I'm wayyyy emotional, and have been crappy on and off but not anything crazy. Have you had any symptoms at all this month??Click to expand...

I took a test at 9dpo and it was negative .. I knew it was early but I NEEDED to test lol I was very disappointed and I cried , I've been feeling emotional but I think most of it has to do with this situation.. The testing, temping, focusing on symptoms. And the bfns can really get to you sometimes!! I had minor cramping in the beginning but they started to subside .. Besides that no symptoms :(


----------



## Mas1118

brittany12 said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Hello There,
> Just started fertility treatments again after taking a year of treatments off. I used to use BnB all the time but havent been on here since last fall. I am set to have my beta on Oct 3 2013. I just finished testing my trigger out, it is totally gone now, so I will probably start with HPT on the weekend.
> 
> Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:
> 
> I remember you! Good luck and I hope we both can get that long awaited bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you too!! FXed for you:thumbup: and :dust: to us both:)
> 
> How are you?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm doing ok! still struggling with not being pregnant after 2 years of trying and so far no issues. And watching friends get pregnant some with their 2nd, 3rd or 4th doesn't make it easier and having everyone in the world ask "when will you have a baby?" is a jab in the heart, but other than that we're making it. How about you?Click to expand...

Similar - in the sense that time just seems to go by and somedays it hits me that I always figured I'd have a baby by now (long ago) but I don't. Some of my Aunts ask sometimes "nothing yet eh?" it sucks. My Mother in law is always asking how things are going or if we think well have good news soon. I always say "I Wish!" 
Maybe we will both get our wishes this month:) 
Have you ever heard of circle and bloom?? Its a guided meditation for fertility. I started it this month and it has definitely worked wonders for my stress level and helping me be positive.
Its nice to chat with you and I'm sorry you are still in TTC limbo after so long:hugs: and also lots of :dust:


----------



## pragya

Mine is first iui.. I am very disappointed. I have no symptoms and got bfn yesterday . My mom in law is also after us. :nope:


Mas1118 said:


> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Hello There,
> Just started fertility treatments again after taking a year of treatments off. I used to use BnB all the time but havent been on here since last fall. I am set to have my beta on Oct 3 2013. I just finished testing my trigger out, it is totally gone now, so I will probably start with HPT on the weekend.
> 
> Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:
> 
> I remember you! Good luck and I hope we both can get that long awaited bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you too!! FXed for you:thumbup: and :dust: to us both:)
> 
> How are you?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm doing ok! still struggling with not being pregnant after 2 years of trying and so far no issues. And watching friends get pregnant some with their 2nd, 3rd or 4th doesn't make it easier and having everyone in the world ask "when will you have a baby?" is a jab in the heart, but other than that we're making it. How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Similar - in the sense that time just seems to go by and somedays it hits me that I always figured I'd have a baby by now (long ago) but I don't. Some of my Aunts ask sometimes "nothing yet eh?" it sucks. My Mother in law is always asking how things are going or if we think well have good news soon. I always say "I Wish!"
> Maybe we will both get our wishes this month:)
> Have you ever heard of circle and bloom?? Its a guided meditation for fertility. I started it this month and it has definitely worked wonders for my stress level and helping me be positive.
> Its nice to chat with you and I'm sorry you are still in TTC limbo after so long:hugs: and also lots of :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## pragya

I am 11dpiui today.


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> Officially 1dpo (felt the egg EXPLODE out last night at 10:17). My right side has been killing me from my right hip to my pubic bone! It seriously feels like muscle spasms and cramping on my right side

Oh my! That sounds horrible!!!



ashleighhh said:


> Random question would any of you see a medium? I'm not saying they could tell if I'd have a baby soon because I don't think I'd want to know not sure how I'd feel about it but someone asked me recently if I'd like to. I've had a few family memebers pass I the last 2 years. Any way just curious lol, I'm kinda skeptical a little bit but someone's maybe talking me into it.

Yes I would honestly lol. I had my tarot read right before I married my now husband (he wasn't with me and I had no jewelry on so they didn't know I was engaged) on 4th of July 2010. And she said the decision I made the week before was a good choice (I had told my husband that I'd marry him) and she said in the next year I'd be making an overseas trip. We got married August 13, 2010 and he was supposed to deploy October 4th but 2 weeks before he was supposed to leave he calls me and tells me he isn't deploying anymore and that he got orders for us to move to Turkey 6 months later. I was SO excited and thought about that.


AFM - My temp went back down .4 so it's at 97.5. We BDed last night unexpectedly and off schedule lol. My OPKs are almost positive (will post a pic in a little bit) so I am gonna start testing every 2 hours and see what happens. But if they start getting lighter in the evenings then I might need to start waking up in the middle of the night to test. Oh and I have had horrible heartburn today.


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm looking into getting a psychic reading from Mary Atkinson from Destiny Leaf. Just not sure which package!


----------



## Cjohnson13

So i had been testing my trigger out and it went bfn yesterday I took a frer and it had the faintest of lines so I took another today with fmu anddddd there is a darker (still faint) but don't have to squint line!!!!! 6dp5dt!! I'm trying not to be to excited my beta is on 10/7


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Cjohnson13 said:


> So i had been testing my trigger out and it went bfn yesterday I took a frer and it had the faintest of lines so I took another today with fmu anddddd there is a darker (still faint) but don't have to squint line!!!!! 6dp5dt!! I'm trying not to be to excited my beta is on 10/7


Wow that is agessssss away for a first beta!


----------



## DSemcho

These are my OPK's between 9am and 1:30pm today. I'm guessing my surge is early in the mornings... lol like... 3 or 5am


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/0f325b21-479b-4f31-a68d-2c7880c7840c_zpsa8a1c3e1.jpg


----------



## MommyCandice

i will be testing oct 8th :) so excited to be joining you ladies


----------



## Anniebobs

Hi ill be testing 14th October, fingers crossed this is a lucky thread!


----------



## Flibberty87

I shall update all the new testers later on right now I must return one darling child home :( I am preparing for the tears. *brace*


----------



## Jokerette

Can I join? I'm 3dpo now and I'll be testing October 7!


----------



## ellitigg

Jokerette said:


> Can I join? I'm 3dpo now and I'll be testing October 7!

Hello hun! :hugs: I will be stalking you early testers :D


----------



## WiniPooh

AF on 11th with me. 2ww started yesterday and really could do with the support!


----------



## Flibberty87

Newbies you're all in :) Welcome :flower:

How are we all doing? I still don't know if I have ovulated :( I am now wondering if I am going to ovulate at all :cry:


----------



## Dolphinz4

Hi everyone!!!! Can I join? Im only 2DPO and Im already anxious!!! lol..... AF is due to arrive like the 10th or 11th.....I already have a beautiful son who will be 2 on Oct 17th, so that would be nice to get a BFP close to his birthday :)


----------



## brittany12

Mas1118 said:


> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittany12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> Hello There,
> Just started fertility treatments again after taking a year of treatments off. I used to use BnB all the time but havent been on here since last fall. I am set to have my beta on Oct 3 2013. I just finished testing my trigger out, it is totally gone now, so I will probably start with HPT on the weekend.
> 
> Good luck ladies and lots of :dust:
> 
> I remember you! Good luck and I hope we both can get that long awaited bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> I remember you too!! FXed for you:thumbup: and :dust: to us both:)
> 
> How are you?:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm doing ok! still struggling with not being pregnant after 2 years of trying and so far no issues. And watching friends get pregnant some with their 2nd, 3rd or 4th doesn't make it easier and having everyone in the world ask "when will you have a baby?" is a jab in the heart, but other than that we're making it. How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Similar - in the sense that time just seems to go by and somedays it hits me that I always figured I'd have a baby by now (long ago) but I don't. Some of my Aunts ask sometimes "nothing yet eh?" it sucks. My Mother in law is always asking how things are going or if we think well have good news soon. I always say "I Wish!"
> Maybe we will both get our wishes this month:)
> Have you ever heard of circle and bloom?? Its a guided meditation for fertility. I started it this month and it has definitely worked wonders for my stress level and helping me be positive.
> Its nice to chat with you and I'm sorry you are still in TTC limbo after so long:hugs: and also lots of :dust:Click to expand...

No I have never heard of that. I'll have to look into it. I haven't been really stressed just kinda over it. And thank you, I'm sorry you are having to go through the same situation as well.. We both deserve our babies!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Please add me for Oct 11th! :babydust: to everyone!


----------



## fairyy

DSemcho said:


> These are my OPK's between 9am and 1:30pm today. I'm guessing my surge is early in the mornings... lol like... 3 or 5am
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/0f325b21-479b-4f31-a68d-2c7880c7840c_zpsa8a1c3e1.jpg

Get some :sex: going. :winkwink:


----------



## 2moms2be

Okay. So now I'm freaking out.

Today is CD11. I'm not expecting to O until Wednesday, CD15. I've been taking OPK's since CD8, because my O will sometimes vary... but I've never O'd 
before CD15. Ever. And last three cycles, it's been consistent.

Took this at 2:30pm, and this is what I got.

Is it just me, or is that awfully dark? It's not totally positive yet, but it's dark enough to have me worried. My donations are scheduled for Monday and Tuesday, and now I'm wondering if I should try to move them up, like... stat.

I'm planning to take another one at 6:30ish and see what it looks like. 

Help?!
 



Attached Files:







photo(1).jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## chelsealynnb

2moms2be said:


> Okay. So now I'm freaking out.
> 
> Today is CD11. I'm not expecting to O until Wednesday, CD15. I've been taking OPK's since CD8, because my O will sometimes vary... but I've never O'd
> before CD15. Ever. And last three cycles, it's been consistent.
> 
> Took this at 2:30pm, and this is what I got.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that awfully dark? It's not totally positive yet, but it's dark enough to have me worried. My donations are scheduled for Monday and Tuesday, and now I'm wondering if I should try to move them up, like... stat.
> 
> I'm planning to take another one at 6:30ish and see what it looks like.
> 
> Help?!


That looks really close. When mine look like that, they usually go + within hours


----------



## HGsurvivor05

so how is everyone???
I am 8 DPO and trying not to symptom spot. No real signs apart from heavy bb's and pain at times but they are not sore sore its like a heavy sore LOL don't really know how to describe them! also out for a meal today and feeling a bit nauseated off and on and again this evening. 
Anyone else any different symptoms??


----------



## Jrepp

ashleighhh said:


> Random question would any of you see a medium? I'm not saying they could tell if I'd have a baby soon because I don't think I'd want to know not sure how I'd feel about it but someone asked me recently if I'd like to. I've had a few family memebers pass I the last 2 years. Any way just curious lol, I'm kinda skeptical a little bit but someone's maybe talking me into it.

A good friend of my family is psychic and when I got married in June she said "don't worry honey, you'll be pregnant in a few months). I definitely believe in mediums but I wouldn't seek one out.



DSemcho said:


> These are my OPK's between 9am and 1:30pm today. I'm guessing my surge is early in the mornings... lol like... 3 or 5am
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/0f325b21-479b-4f31-a68d-2c7880c7840c_zpsa8a1c3e1.jpg

It's hard to tell DSemcho. Your urine is probably really watered down. When is o usually arrive.



2moms2be said:


> Okay. So now I'm freaking out.
> 
> Today is CD11. I'm not expecting to O until Wednesday, CD15. I've been taking OPK's since CD8, because my O will sometimes vary... but I've never O'd
> before CD15. Ever. And last three cycles, it's been consistent.
> 
> Took this at 2:30pm, and this is what I got.
> 
> Is it just me, or is that awfully dark? It's not totally positive yet, but it's dark enough to have me worried. My donations are scheduled for Monday and Tuesday, and now I'm wondering if I should try to move them up, like... stat.
> 
> I'm planning to take another one at 6:30ish and see what it looks like.
> 
> Help?!

It is pretty dark. You should o between 12 and 48 hours after the positive so, Monday may still work for you.


As for me..... The cramping in my right side has dulled to a mild ache, and my left side had a few weird twinges too. Wondering if I o'd from both sides this month like I did last month. When I wiped this morning there was a light pinkish tint on the toilet paper which could have been ovulation spotting. Hopefully the fun we had the morning I ovulated (Thursday) plus the fun on Tuesday night put enough sperm there to catch the little egg. I am confused because ff has me 3 dpo and ovuwatch and countdown both have me as 2 doo. I know the day I o'd because I felt it but the differences have me concerned. 

If you haven't tried ovufriend you can sign up using my refer a friend link. For every 10 people you refer, you get a free month of premium membership. 

Register here: 
https://ovufriend.com/?code=8dd620d6dbdcc7ef8f366d3dc99b966bc8a315df


----------



## OhTheJoy

Can I join? I will be 12 dpo on the 1st and I think ill test then. Have this feeling I know im out but hate the fact i am :(


----------



## Jokerette

2moms - could you get the donation tomorrow (Sunday) instead?


----------



## Alyk_1980

HGsurvivor05 said:


> so how is everyone???
> I am 8 DPO and trying not to symptom spot. No real signs apart from heavy bb's and pain at times but they are not sore sore its like a heavy sore LOL don't really know how to describe them! also out for a meal today and feeling a bit nauseated off and on and again this evening.
> Anyone else any different symptoms??

I am feeling very similar. I have had some cramping on and off as well. Also been majorly fatigued and emotional. I am actually feeling nauseous as I type this. 

I feel like such an idiot though!! I don't normally keep track of my cycles because I am very regular. Somehow I forgot this month that I was a few days early which has never happened before that I can remember. If anything I'll be a few days late. So when I was calulating my O day I just assumed the normal dates and think I was actually 3 days off. But luckily we were BD'ing a bit early, I just hope it was early enough! 

And now I am unsure of when AF is due. I tested on 2 days ago and BFN which did upset me so I really don't want to test too early again. 

Sorry to ramble on but I just feel annoyed at myself for not marking the date down. I have been in the 2WW having a lot of symptoms and kept thinking to myself it seemed too early for the symptoms. 

I think I will wait a couple of days and test again if AF has not arrived. Really hoping we got the BD dates right!!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh so now I'm panicking! I have a cyst that was 3 before pregnancy and 6 after (think mm) but I'm not sure which side it's on! The first cycle of BCP was my longest cycle ever which included spotting and I'm sure I ovulate from the right. 
Cycle 1
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/EFEB4F92-F2D2-485E-BEB6-EFC097FF5C41-636-00000048031C4929_zpsde7012ae.jpg

Last month I cramped on the left and the cycle was "normal" with no spotting.
Cycle 2
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/93A4E1D2-3C80-410F-9CB0-AF3E267408B1-1203-000000C1A4C8EA89_zps9feebef2.jpg

Then this month it looks like it could be a messed up one again! Spotted this cycle too. Could it be that the cyst is on the right and causing problems at O time?
Cycle 3 so far
https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/F13182C3-45B5-4771-ABE4-E038C390490C-1203-000000C1AF78048A_zps7770b3bd.jpg


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I'm driving myself crazy with all of my SS, I told myself not to do it but really I have zero willpower and where there is iPhone and WiFi I will find a way!! 
I'm about 8-9dpo by calculations but my cycle ranges in length from about 30-37! So it's pretty hard to tell. We aren't actively TTC but NTNP although DTD right around OV date, again, hard to tell exactly though! I had some bleeding the next day, which is odd, never had that before and have had crampy feelings for days after OV, not continual, just every now and again, loose BM (sorry TMI!), no sore boobs, but an incredibly vivid nightmare last night and I can remember it very very clearly... and today I am so HOT! Keep having to take jackets on and off and my face has been flushed for hours. See I'm terrible! Normal people don't do this do they. No increased CM so I think I'm out but I won't know for a while yet! TWW = crazy person. I would LOVE to get a BFP, who wouldn't I guess :) x


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> These are my OPK's between 9am and 1:30pm today. I'm guessing my surge is early in the mornings... lol like... 3 or 5am
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/0f325b21-479b-4f31-a68d-2c7880c7840c_zpsa8a1c3e1.jpg
> 
> 
> It's hard to tell DSemcho. Your urine is probably really watered down. When is o usually arrive.Click to expand...

I usually ovulate on CD18 but last month was CD21 unexpectedly. I think my surge is late at night/early morning.




AFM - Last night DH said he doesn't want to do IUI or IVF and we hit one year of trying with doctor suggestions in Jauary. And he doesn't want to do adoption. So if we don't get our BFP by the 1 year mark we are stopping. IUI here is like $300 - $500 and he doesn't want to do it, but he's willing to spend $200 on a freaking recording program or $2400 on a computer, recording software and a freaking midi board.. I'm soo angry at him.


----------



## salu_34

Sigh, I think I'm out this month :( noticed some red when wiping after going to the bathroom this morning :( I really thought this was out month


----------



## DSemcho

When is AF due?


----------



## chelsealynnb

Blah I'm going nuts with trying to calculate odds based on which days we BD! I got my positive OPK on CD15. We BD CD15 and I'm worried that I ovulated too soon after my surge and the sperm didnt make it in time! But we BD on CD13 late at night too. So if I did O on CD15, maybe there were some waiting there for the egg from 48 hours earlier...? Trying to stop thinking about it....basically impossible!


----------



## alicarr74

1


----------



## Jkm1986

We'll ladies ... I am 12 dpo and I took a test of course because I work at a drs office an the test are lying around and they're free...and to my surprise.. :bfp: I cannot believe it. I have an appointment to see the re Tuesday October 1. I had no symptoms leading up to this point .. And few twinges here and there... Now I feel nauseous... Probably all the nerves, excitement, rolled into one. Fingers crossed that everything goes well Tuesday. This would be my first pregnancy ever!! :)


----------



## DSemcho

Yay Jkm!!! Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jkm1986 said:


> We'll ladies ... I am 12 dpo and I took a test of course because I work at a drs office an the test are lying around and they're free...and to my surprise.. :bfp: I cannot believe it. I have an appointment to see the re Tuesday October 1. I had no symptoms leading up to this point .. And few twinges here and there... Now I feel nauseous... Probably all the nerves, excitement, rolled into one. Fingers crossed that everything goes well Tuesday. This would be my first pregnancy ever!! :)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## lauren1979

Congrats jkm! How exciting!
AFM- I'm 10dpo, feeling neg about this month. Haven't tested since 8dpo but just don't feel it. Going to test early tomm with fmu. Maybe i will be wrong! Very sore boobs. Super irritable. And temp is still elevated tho!


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats jkm!


----------



## Mangoes

Hello ladies! I took a test at 9DPO after having a pretty surreal dream of getting two BFP's - I got a BFN. I'm sure it's too early to test but I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Jrepp

chelsealynnb said:


> Blah I'm going nuts with trying to calculate odds based on which days we BD! I got my positive OPK on CD15. We BD CD15 and I'm worried that I ovulated too soon after my surge and the sperm didnt make it in time! But we BD on CD13 late at night too. So if I did O on CD15, maybe there were some waiting there for the egg from 48 hours earlier...? Trying to stop thinking about it....basically impossible!

I think you have a shot. The sperm from cd 13 would live 2-3 days up there, and the sperm from cd15 take between 45 minutes to 12 hours to get to the egg if the conditions are right. The egg lives for up to 24 hours so the cd 15 stuff should have had plenty of time to make it.



Jkm1986 said:


> We'll ladies ... I am 12 dpo and I took a test of course because I work at a drs office an the test are lying around and they're free...and to my surprise.. :bfp: I cannot believe it. I have an appointment to see the re Tuesday October 1. I had no symptoms leading up to this point .. And few twinges here and there... Now I feel nauseous... Probably all the nerves, excitement, rolled into one. Fingers crossed that everything goes well Tuesday. This would be my first pregnancy ever!! :)

Congratulations! What brand are the tests you have at work?


----------



## DSemcho

Mangoes said:


> Hello ladies! I took a test at 9DPO after having a pretty surreal dream of getting two BFP's - I got a BFN. I'm sure it's too early to test but I couldn't help myself.

I can never help myself either! lol I start testing at 8DPO =/ I just want to know as soon as possible so I can get my levels checked to make sure I don't miscarry.


----------



## Jkm1986

I tested with a Henry schein one step hcg test... Then clear blue


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats jkm!!


----------



## Rozzer

Congratulations jkm, that's awesome.

I'm so sorry to hear about dh not wanting to do ivf DS, hope he changes his mind!

Afm - 7dpo, had a temp dip and spike but not getting too excited. Had a v unsettled night with ds and last night was at my parents where it's colder. Waiting and feeling relaxed :)


----------



## HGsurvivor05

congrats on another BFP JKM and we haven't even reached october yet! 
I caved in today and tried a sneeky test knowing its too early got a BFN but plenty time till AF shows so still hope. I am 9 DPO and did get a dip in temp today but not sure if that just to cause me symptom spot even more! also my crosshairs changed from solid to dashes :-( how do you add your FF chart to your signature any tips?
sending lots of dust


----------



## Jrepp

1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side

2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times

3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so!


----------



## DSemcho

Wow that dream would freak me out!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Wow that dream would freak me out!!!!

It freaked me out too! I text him to make sure he was ok, and of course he was fine. Between that dream, and a dream earlier about puppies running away I am so confused.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Hi Ladies,

I posted yesterday some of my "symptoms" but of course I'm ever so hopeful however last night I had my first bout of nausea! I couldn't sleep and was desperately hungry, despite having dinner, so I got up and had some chocolate and a drink of orange juice (small) and then went back to bed, 10 minutes later I threw it up and I had a really funny feeling in my throat afterwards, just like a nauseated sensation. 
Now, I could be reading too much into it and the chocolate could have combined with the OJ but I've never had that before and I am the type of person who can drink Coke then a drink of milk and not get sick... am I just going absolutely crazy here?! 

Congratulations on your BFP Jkm!!!


----------



## Jkm1986

Thank you ladies for all the positive comments.. It's truly appreciated. It's amazing to have a network like this for people to relate and share stories, give hope and advice.. Thank u all:kiss:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Congratulations jkm! 
Hopefully this is a lucky thread :)


----------



## DSemcho

Hey tuesday it's possible your not crazy. Why not try a FRER tomorrow? 


Also anyone know what to do when temping and you wake up an hour early? I heard your supposed to take the temp and add .2 to it.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I was going to buy some frers for tomorrow but going to hold off another 2 days! All I know is 5 days ago I had a blood test and was told my progesterone was luteal. So I could be just 5/6 dpo (the progesterone was a low number so it's prob early) but then I could be a few days further who knows :/ ill get a frer for Thursday then it's gotta be at least 8 dpo.


----------



## Lynsey82

I'm trying super hard not to get excited but I've been away this weekend and feeling queasy so took an Internet cheapie test when I got home tonight. I'm due on AF on weds and was utterly convinced I was out for this cycle but there is a very very faint line on this test, but clearly visible when I shine a light through the side of it.....I've checked against about 8 old ones of this test (I'm an addict) and none of them do it. It could be an evap but it looks pinkish to me.

Arghh, how am I supposed to sleep??


----------



## DSemcho

Pic?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lynsey82 said:


> I'm trying super hard not to get excited but I've been away this weekend and feeling queasy so took an Internet cheapie test when I got home tonight. I'm due on AF on weds and was utterly convinced I was out for this cycle but there is a very very faint line on this test, but clearly visible when I shine a light through the side of it.....I've checked against about 8 old ones of this test (I'm an addict) and none of them do it. It could be an evap but it looks pinkish to me.
> 
> Arghh, how am I supposed to sleep??


You can sleep knowing as soon as you get up you can test with fmu!


----------



## Lynsey82

I just can't get a photo of it, it's such a small test stick and I can't get my phone to focus on it.

I'm nervous it's an evap and I will be very disappointed in the morning. I really REALLY hope it's positive because this whole waiting thing is turning me into a nervous wreck and its only month 2!


----------



## wildworld

Can I join for testing on October 23rd?

It's my mum's birthday on Oct 27th, and we'd LOVE to give her a positive test :D and it's DF and my 7 year anniversary on Oct 28th, it'd be a great early anniversary gift!

:dust: to all!

xoxo


----------



## wildworld

Do another IC!! xx


----------



## alicarr74

So I am 9DPO CD21, 6 more days and AF will either show up or not, but right now I am experiencing cramping. I take progesterone, but I did not experience this type of cramping last month, any thoughts that this could be implantation?


----------



## Lynsey82

I have no idea if the photo has attached or not! First go at that....

If it has, what do you think?


----------



## Lynsey82

Ok, so hopefully this one should work!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Lynsey82

I've put a filter on so it's easier to see.... I'm not going crazy and seeing things that aren't there am I?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## chelsealynnb

I see it. Use a FRER tomorrow!


----------



## salu_34

DSemcho said:


> When is AF due?

Af is suppose to arrive Tuesday. Usually I have a bit of spotting before she comes. Today I have had so much EWCM every time I wipe after going to the bathroom, with light red/pink in it. I can't remember if there was this much last month or not, didn't record anything down.


----------



## Jokerette

I see it Lynsey! Keep us posted!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

DSemcho said:


> Hey tuesday it's possible your not crazy. Why not try a FRER tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Also anyone know what to do when temping and you wake up an hour early? I heard your supposed to take the temp and add .2 to it.

Thanks for your comment :flower:

I think I might just try that... waves of nausea type feeling and a lot of burping too today! 

If I'm not pregnant I'm going to have to give up SS'ing I think.... ha, as if! So annoying.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lynsey I definitely see it but it looks really early! 
I guess you must've got a little bding in when you said you hadn't! 

Afm crampy hips / lower back. Could be anywhere between 5 and 14 dpo :/


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I caved and did a FRER but of course, BFN. I didn't really expect anything different! This sucks, the waiting, the hoping :(


----------



## Alyk_1980

It's not over until AF arrives so don't lose faith yet. 

I am down to test on the 3rd but think I will definitely cave and test tomorrow. Having many symptoms and don't feel too much like AF is on the way either. Please, please let this be the month.


----------



## DSemcho

Lynsey82 said:


> I just can't get a photo of it, it's such a small test stick and I can't get my phone to focus on it.
> 
> I'm nervous it's an evap and I will be very disappointed in the morning. I really REALLY hope it's positive because this whole waiting thing is turning me into a nervous wreck and its only month 2!

I understand you there. We are in month 9 of TTC w/doctor after NTNP for 2 and 1/2 years. I told DH lets just do a round of IUI and a round of IVF and if they don't work just stop. But ATM he's against IUI & IVF.



alicarr74 said:


> So I am 9DPO CD21, 6 more days and AF will either show up or not, but right now I am experiencing cramping. I take progesterone, but I did not experience this type of cramping last month, any thoughts that this could be implantation?

Sounds promising!! Fx'd!



Lynsey82 said:


> I've put a filter on so it's easier to see.... I'm not going crazy and seeing things that aren't there am I?

I see something. Is there anyway to get a pic without the light shining on it?



salu_34 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> When is AF due?
> 
> Af is suppose to arrive Tuesday. Usually I have a bit of spotting before she comes. Today I have had so much EWCM every time I wipe after going to the bathroom, with light red/pink in it. I can't remember if there was this much last month or not, didn't record anything down.Click to expand...

Exciting!!!! I hope it's your BFP!



tuesdaysbaby said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Hey tuesday it's possible your not crazy. Why not try a FRER tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Also anyone know what to do when temping and you wake up an hour early? I heard your supposed to take the temp and add .2 to it.
> 
> Thanks for your comment :flower:
> 
> I think I might just try that... waves of nausea type feeling and a lot of burping too today!
> 
> If I'm not pregnant I'm going to have to give up SS'ing I think.... ha, as if! So annoying.Click to expand...

What is SSing? Also when you took the FRER was it with FMU? (I'm not sure where in the world you are but I'm assuming AU?



AFM- CD16 here. Due to ovulate in 2 - 5 days but my OPK's aren't much darker (will post comparison pic later). Also do any of you gals have problems with sex being awkward during baby making week? Me and DH have BD'ed 4x so far and I just can't seem to 'cross the finish line'. I NEVER have that problem with DH.... Ever. It's got me worried. I told him how about we just have sex to have sex with each other and he said we'd never get pregnant then cause we wouldn't have sex enough or at the right time. Having twinges mainly on the left side (which is the side I'm supposed to ovulate on) but also occasional twinges on the right.


----------



## Lynsey82

hopefulfor1st said:


> Lynsey I definitely see it but it looks really early!
> I guess you must've got a little bding in when you said you hadn't!
> 
> Afm crampy hips / lower back. Could be anywhere between 5 and 14 dpo :/

Well afteri got the second positive opk, even though I felt rubbish we decided to bd.... No romance to it whatsoever but if it resulted in a Bfp then I'm ok with it! :winkwink:


----------



## Flibberty87

Ff decided to give me crosshairs today.. Not entirely convinced though but we shall see ey. It has me down as 5dpo but doesn't it usually put in at 3dpo? 

Still doing the baby dance in case it is wrong!


----------



## Lynsey82

Dsem.... Here is this mornings without any lights shining on it.... Even my husband says he can clearly see it. Still, very early so trying not to get ahead of myself!

If my cycle is as it was last month I will be due on tomorrow or weds, if not, then I still have 5 days before AF is due.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Lynsey I can see that line :) x

DSemcho, thanks for your comment. I am in New Zealand, I didn't test with FMU no, probably should have waited till tomorrow but either way think I'm far too early :( I won't give up hope just yet though.

SS'ing = Symptom Spotting! Saw it on another forum when searching for "am I pregnant" clues. ;)


----------



## Flibberty87

Ooooh I think that could be our 3rd BFP!! It's not even October yet and this thread is already turning out to be lucky!


----------



## Rozzer

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Lynsey I can see that line :) x
> 
> DSemcho, thanks for your comment. I am in New Zealand, I didn't test with FMU no, probably should have waited till tomorrow but either way think I'm far too early :( I won't give up hope just yet though.
> 
> SS'ing = Symptom Spotting! Saw it on another forum when searching for "am I pregnant" clues. ;)

Whoop, I'm in nz too! Hopefully we get our kiwi babies this cycle!

I can see it too Lynsey, congratulations!


----------



## Flibberty87

So, if FF has me down at 5dpo today, that means that pain I was getting the other day was ovulation pain right? I just looked back through my old posts to confirm and it was indeed on Wednesday last week that I felt like my ovaries were popping. And that's the day FF is saying I ovulated.. This charting malarky is all new to me so I'm still dubious as to whether to trust these crosshairs or not. 

On the bright side, if it is correct, it means all my calculations were near enough right and my testing date can stay the same :) and my TWW will only be an 8 day wait :p and I ovulated 2 days earlier than the last time on clomid :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like my date will be changing! Another messed up cycle for me. I swear it's my cyst playing up. Gonna try and get in the doctors today!


----------



## Flibberty87

You may have something there brunette. Seeing as last cycle was normal but one before was screwy, maybe that cyst is a factor when you try to ovulate from that ovary?


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's exactly my thought! I'm so upset :( I thought things were back to "normal". I nearly didn't chart this month. I'm so glad I did!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Rozzer said:


> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> Lynsey I can see that line :) x
> 
> DSemcho, thanks for your comment. I am in New Zealand, I didn't test with FMU no, probably should have waited till tomorrow but either way think I'm far too early :( I won't give up hope just yet though.
> 
> SS'ing = Symptom Spotting! Saw it on another forum when searching for "am I pregnant" clues. ;)
> 
> Whoop, I'm in nz too! Hopefully we get our kiwi babies this cycle!
> 
> I can see it too Lynsey, congratulations!Click to expand...

Yay another Kiwi! Nice to "meet" you Rozzer :)


----------



## Flibberty87

brunettebimbo said:


> That's exactly my thought! I'm so upset :( I thought things were back to "normal". I nearly didn't chart this month. I'm so glad I did!

Let us know what the doctor says. I only think thats a factor because I have pcos and obviously that can make ovulation screwy all the time. But I think that's more to do with hormones not being able to escape my ovaries


----------



## brunettebimbo

Will do :) I've managed to get in at 11am this morning


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey lynsey, 

Those ics pickup hcg at a level of 10, frers pick up hcg at 20 or 25, since hcg doubles every 48 hours I wouldn't be worried about the frer not showing it for the next 2 days.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Ssing is the worst! 
I have had 2 burps that led to really acidy spews In the mouth today!


----------



## Flibberty87

brunettebimbo said:


> Will do :) I've managed to get in at 11am this morning

Excellent :) and you're in the same time zone as me so I'll be checking for an update at 11:15 lol


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your joking I will be lucky to get in before 11.30! Haha


----------



## Flibberty87

I was joking yes lol my doctors is the same. I would be lucky to get in before 12. I've had a 9am appointment before and thought I would be seen almost on time, surely they can't be that far behind at 9am. I got in at 9:55


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lol! My doc is pretty good.

Ps. It's 630pm and I've made it through the day without poas!! - granted though, it is the only day I'm at work all day so can't.


----------



## whigfield

Could you ladies put me down for October 12th please? :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

I was just laid down and was prodding my stomach, I prodded near my right hip and nearly jumped out of my skin. Talk about pain!


----------



## DSemcho

Lynsey82 said:


> Dsem.... Here is this mornings without any lights shining on it.... Even my husband says he can clearly see it. Still, very early so trying not to get ahead of myself!
> 
> If my cycle is as it was last month I will be due on tomorrow or weds, if not, then I still have 5 days before AF is due.

I'd say that's a BFP! :D But I'm not gonna say congrats yet until you're convinced :)



tuesdaysbaby said:


> Lynsey I can see that line :) x
> 
> DSemcho, thanks for your comment. I am in New Zealand, I didn't test with FMU no, probably should have waited till tomorrow but either way think I'm far too early :( I won't give up hope just yet though.
> 
> SS'ing = Symptom Spotting! Saw it on another forum when searching for "am I pregnant" clues. ;)

Definitely FMU!! It's the post potent because you've been holding it all night. Maybe wait a day or two?



hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey lynsey,
> 
> Those ics pickup hcg at a level of 10, frers pick up hcg at 20 or 25, since hcg doubles every 48 hours I wouldn't be worried about the frer not showing it for the next 2 days.

^^She's right! My IC's (Wondfo) are the same sensitivity as the FRER's. But I noticed the cassette's I can buy at the Commissary are like a 15. 


Still having cramps on and off... Still don't have a positive OPK yet >_< And my temp seems to be wonky... Thoughts? Is my temp supposed to go up and down like that?? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d10be


----------



## Lynsey82

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hey lynsey,
> 
> Those ics pickup hcg at a level of 10, frers pick up hcg at 20 or 25, since hcg doubles every 48 hours I wouldn't be worried about the frer not showing it for the next 2 days.

Thanks hopeful, I was wondering as I did a frer this morning but couldn't see anything on it.


----------



## ac2010

My ICs are supposed to be 10 but I'm not sure. I found my FRER was better than my IC. It's different for everyone tho :)


----------



## Lii24

I will be testing October 7th  xx


----------



## salu_34

Well, AF arrived this morning, lots of bright red when I wiped :( I'm done thinking "this is my month", so frustrating. I will admit, I'm more glad to see AF than a BFN, but still disheartening when we've been trying, and pretty much BDing when we're suppose to. This 20% chance of conceiving is BS. I envy those who try for one month and BAM get their BFP, I wish it was that easy for me. 
I think I may got MIA this month of the boards, just try and not read what other people are doing and so on. I don't want to get my hopes up again.
Sorry, bit of a rant this morning. Still a little upset.


----------



## Flibberty87

Sorry to hear that Salu :( Loads and loads of babydust for next month <3

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibberty I've had to give a urine sample today, swabs tomorrow and been referred for another scan. Turns out cyst is on opposite side!


----------



## Mas1118

Wow - lots of action on this thread over the weekend!! Hope everyone had a good weekend:)
I have been getting lots of symptoms - nausea and horrendous hotflashes!!! Very tired and sore lower back, funny pains and cramps high up in my abdomen. Been testing with dollarstore tests and so far bfn's.


----------



## Mas1118

salu_34 said:


> Well, AF arrived this morning, lots of bright red when I wiped :( I'm done thinking "this is my month", so frustrating. I will admit, I'm more glad to see AF than a BFN, but still disheartening when we've been trying, and pretty much BDing when we're suppose to. This 20% chance of conceiving is BS. I envy those who try for one month and BAM get their BFP, I wish it was that easy for me.
> I think I may got MIA this month of the boards, just try and not read what other people are doing and so on. I don't want to get my hopes up again.
> Sorry, bit of a rant this morning. Still a little upset.

Sorry to hear AF showed:(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

It's almost October :) 
Well in Australia it's only 2 hours away anyway.


----------



## Mas1118

Lynsey82 said:


> Dsem.... Here is this mornings without any lights shining on it.... Even my husband says he can clearly see it. Still, very early so trying not to get ahead of myself!
> 
> If my cycle is as it was last month I will be due on tomorrow or weds, if not, then I still have 5 days before AF is due.

I see it!!!!! Hope this is it for you Fxed!!!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

salu_34 said:


> Well, AF arrived this morning, lots of bright red when I wiped :( I'm done thinking "this is my month", so frustrating. I will admit, I'm more glad to see AF than a BFN, but still disheartening when we've been trying, and pretty much BDing when we're suppose to. This 20% chance of conceiving is BS. I envy those who try for one month and BAM get their BFP, I wish it was that easy for me.
> I think I may got MIA this month of the boards, just try and not read what other people are doing and so on. I don't want to get my hopes up again.
> Sorry, bit of a rant this morning. Still a little upset.

See I'd rather see a bfn than AF... Each day u get a bfn you hold a teeny bit of hope for the next day decreasing daily until you know AF is inevitable, instead of being optimistic for 14 whole days then boom devastation as she suddenly sneaks up on you!


----------



## Alyk_1980

salu_34 said:


> Well, AF arrived this morning, lots of bright red when I wiped :( I'm done thinking "this is my month", so frustrating. I will admit, I'm more glad to see AF than a BFN, but still disheartening when we've been trying, and pretty much BDing when we're suppose to. This 20% chance of conceiving is BS. I envy those who try for one month and BAM get their BFP, I wish it was that easy for me.
> I think I may got MIA this month of the boards, just try and not read what other people are doing and so on. I don't want to get my hopes up again.
> Sorry, bit of a rant this morning. Still a little upset.

Sorry to hear, but try and keep your head up. Next month is a brand new month  At least that is what I am telling myself now too. I had the smallest amount of spotting and cramping today which is what usually happens right before AF. So after all the symptoms I was experiencing and really feeling like this could be the month, now I'm not so sure either :-(


----------



## lauren1979

Totally in the same boat of feeling defeated. Bfn today with frer and fmu, 11dpo. I've always showed pos by now, so just waiting for AF. I have an appt tomm with my obgyn. Can anyone explain what i should ask about for first ever visit regarding this?i honestly don't think it is my infertility that is the issue. Ive been pregnant many times. First time. I don't know how to take first step in regards to my fiance. Any help would be appreciated!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

lauren1979 said:


> Totally in the same boat of feeling defeated. Bfn today with frer and fmu, 11dpo. I've always showed pos by now, so just waiting for AF. I have an appt tomm with my obgyn. Can anyone explain what i should ask about for first ever visit regarding this?i honestly don't think it is my infertility that is the issue. Ive been pregnant many times. First time. I don't know how to take first step in regards to my fiance. Any help would be appreciated!!!

So this is a new relationship I'm assuming? Is your fiancé going? One of the first things you'll be asked is number of children and pregnancies so the doctor SHOULD deduct that your not a problem, that way you don't have to feel like your saying its your ohs fault.


----------



## Navyvet98

Lynsey82 said:


> Dsem.... Here is this mornings without any lights shining on it.... Even my husband says he can clearly see it. Still, very early so trying not to get ahead of myself!
> 
> If my cycle is as it was last month I will be due on tomorrow or weds, if not, then I still have 5 days before AF is due.

Congrats!!! 

I got so excited I tested this morning and BFN...AF is due tomorrow I feel no sypthoms I am getting discouraged :(


----------



## lauren1979

hopefulfor1st said:


> lauren1979 said:
> 
> 
> Totally in the same boat of feeling defeated. Bfn today with frer and fmu, 11dpo. I've always showed pos by now, so just waiting for AF. I have an appt tomm with my obgyn. Can anyone explain what i should ask about for first ever visit regarding this?i honestly don't think it is my infertility that is the issue. Ive been pregnant many times. First time. I don't know how to take first step in regards to my fiance. Any help would be appreciated!!!
> 
> So this is a new relationship I'm assuming? Is your fiancé going? One of the first things you'll be asked is number of children and pregnancies so the doctor SHOULD deduct that your not a problem, that way you don't have to feel like your saying its your ohs fault.Click to expand...

We have been together for 3 years. I got my mirena iud out in April and have actively been ttc for four months. My ob knows my pregnancies. I have had four daughters, including twins, that were all very easily conceived naturally. I am so thankful for that. My OH and i desperately want to conceive a child together. I have ovulated every month with no bfp. He has been married before, and they tried to conceive with no luck. He has never gotten anyone pregnant. I feel in my heart that it is sperm related, he does too. We don't have financial opp right opp now tospend a lot on treatment but I'm sure he would be willing to go for a sperm analysis. Do they do this at my dr?how much is that?im just so frustrated. I know so many of you understand.


----------



## agledhill

hello, congrats to the BFPs already! I can hopefully test on Saturday :) Lots of dust to everyone :) x


----------



## deafgal01

Lauren- usually the urologist would handle the sa. The fertility specialist office might too. That was the first thing they checked when we struggled to get preg- dh's sa.


----------



## lauren1979

deafgal01 said:


> Lauren- usually the urologist would handle the sa. The fertility specialist office might too. That was the first thing they checked when we struggled to get preg- dh's sa.

Thank you!so would insurances cover S/A through urologists usually?if not, any idea about costs?


----------



## deafgal01

It depends on the insurance. Mine does cover tests (for diagnosis) but not treatment like IUI or ivf.


----------



## ashleighhh

So I caved and tested today with a dollar store test and thought I saw a very very faint line after 1 min but likely wishful thinking lol so no more tests till the 3rd when AF is supposed to arrive. I have no patience ever haha. Today's a nice cool overcast day so I'm heading off for a nice long walk have a nice day ladies


----------



## friskyfish

Navyvet98 said:


> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> Dsem.... Here is this mornings without any lights shining on it.... Even my husband says he can clearly see it. Still, very early so trying not to get ahead of myself!
> 
> If my cycle is as it was last month I will be due on tomorrow or weds, if not, then I still have 5 days before AF is due.
> 
> Congrats!!!
> 
> I got so excited I tested this morning and BFN...AF is due tomorrow I feel no sypthoms I am getting discouraged :(Click to expand...

I'm the same navyvet...af due tomorrow, I've no symptoms..the only thing different this month is the constant bubbly/fluttery feeling in my lower abdomen. My boobs are killing today, that's normal for me just before af. I think if I was pregnant, it would show on a test by now...and I got a bfn this morning :cry:


----------



## DSemcho

Blehh... This week seems to be taking forever to end! I want to be in my two week wait already!!!! >_<


----------



## Cjohnson13

Lol then the tww isn't any better, I did call my re and they moved my beta test to Wednesday instead of Monday because I'm getting super dark lines on the test and I'm 15-16 dp trigger


----------



## DSemcho

Cjohnson13 said:


> Lol then the tww isn't any better, I did call my re and they moved my beta test to Wednesday instead of Monday because I'm getting super dark lines on the test and I'm 15-16 dp trigger

I've never done anything like that. Dark lines on OPKs or HPTs? And what does the trigger do/is it for?


----------



## lmbhj

Please switch me from OCT1st to OCT 28th please. I started in Sept so im not OUT for oct yet! :)


----------



## Cjohnson13

Hpt and a trigger puts hcg in your system so sometimes it can read a false positive


----------



## Lynsey82

I'm now really confused. I've had 2 tests with distinct lines on, but just done another which had nothing at all! I think the 2 "positives" must have been evaps


----------



## Rozzer

Lynsey - can you post pics?

AFm - Eep, I had another temp rise. It's sooo high, I'd panic if ds had this temp.
I feel warm but not really hot and had another unsettled night. Dh came to bed at 2:30am, woke me up and started chatting then I couldn't get back to sleep. Grr!

I took some of my blankets off in the middle of the night too.

Still trying to be calm but have a liiiiiittle bit of excitement creeping in...


----------



## DSemcho

Do you normally get positives this many days after trigger??

And Lynsey I agree post a pic


----------



## Lynsey82

Rozzer said:


> Lynsey - can you post pics?
> 
> AFm - Eep, I had another temp rise. It's sooo high, I'd panic if ds had this temp.
> I feel warm but not really hot and had another unsettled night. Dh came to bed at 2:30am, woke me up and started chatting then I couldn't get back to sleep. Grr!
> 
> I took some of my blankets off in the middle of the night too.
> 
> Still trying to be calm but have a liiiiiittle bit of excitement creeping in...

There's nothing to see on the negative one from tonight. This was the one with the line from this morning though....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 9.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Cjohnson13

I see a 2nd line!!


----------



## LizChase

I was bad and tested super early at 9dpo with a Wondfo this morning. There was a ghosty line so I was even more bad and busted out a frer. I'm saying too close to call at this point, but cautiously optimistic! (Slight tweaks to pull out the color, but it looks much better in person)
 



Attached Files:







frer9dpo2.jpg
File size: 161.4 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Lynsey82

I do too, but that was done this morning. I just did one now and there's nothing at all


----------



## Frizzabelle

I see the line lizchase! Congrats :) x


----------



## fairyy

LizChase said:


> I was bad and tested super early at 9dpo with a Wondfo this morning. There was a ghosty line so I was even more bad and busted out a frer. I'm saying too close to call at this point, but cautiously optimistic! (Slight tweaks to pull out the color, but it looks much better in person)

Yes yes and yes...definitely there is a line.


----------



## DSemcho

I see it Liz


----------



## Flibberty87

LizChase said:


> I was bad and tested super early at 9dpo with a Wondfo this morning. There was a ghosty line so I was even more bad and busted out a frer. I'm saying too close to call at this point, but cautiously optimistic! (Slight tweaks to pull out the color, but it looks much better in person)

I SEE IT I SEE IT!!

This thread is super dooper lucky!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see it :)


----------



## Lynsey82

Me too, totally there!


----------



## LizChase

Yay! Thanks guys. Don't mark me as a BFP yet, gonna wait a few days and do it again to verify. :)


----------



## Lynsey82

I'm giving all my tests to my husband... I'm driving myself mad. Of course the test I did this evening wasn't going to work...I did it only an hour after I last peed for goodness sake! The one from this morning has an obvious pink line, so I'm going to leave it at that for a few days and try to chill!

This baby making malarkey is turning me into a nutter!


----------



## Flibberty87

Aw man, I keep getting hot flashes today. Severely peeing me off! I thought I was done with this!


----------



## DSemcho

Lynsey82 said:


> I'm giving all my tests to my husband... I'm driving myself mad. Of course the test I did this evening wasn't going to work...I did it only an hour after I last peed for goodness sake! The one from this morning has an obvious pink line, so I'm going to leave it at that for a few days and try to chill!
> 
> This baby making malarkey is turning me into a nutter!

Good for you! I am going nutters to about baby making. 



Flibberty87 said:


> Aw man, I keep getting hot flashes today. Severely peeing me off! I thought I was done with this!

I'm sorry Flibberty! Hopefully it's a good thing.



AFM - I've been having headaches for the past few nights, and my OPKs aren't nearly dark enough to suggest ovulating in a few days so I'm kinda thinking this might be my first anovulatory cycle. Boo. I'll know in a few days though. Also been having bouts of nausea which is making me even more miserable. DH flipped tonight and said he is considering just not trying anymore - but I know he is just stressed because of the government shutdown and he might not get paid at the middle of February. He apologized later though thankfully. He told me he doesn't want to consider IUI or IVF until we've paid off our debt. Which is pointless because we have my student loans as well as his military credit card and our club card that our internet bill and storage unit goes on. So we're going to have that for a while. I'm hoping he will change his mind.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lynsey! Your morning test will always be more accurate than evening. Try again in the morning you should see a good line! Lizchase- yay I'm calling BFP!! 

Well it's officially October now....let the testing begin!!!


----------



## friskyfish

Arrrgggghhhh!! I can't cope!! I've been testing everyday for the past week! Only because I got a batch of Cheapies off Amazon. Every one BFN. AF due tomorrow.....I just know if I was pregnant, there would be a line by now. 

Boobs are killing, dead cert sign of af

I'm dreading going to the toilet now :( 

This will be my 19th month TTC. 

Good luck to everyone xxx :hugs:


----------



## salu_34

Thanks ladies :)
Reading those made me feel a bit better! 
OH said I have to stop being so calculated with this whole TTC. He said, "he" will come when he comes (I guess he wants a boy, lol).
Stupid OvuFriend and their pregnancy detectors, saying if I tested I would have a 54% chance, lol.


----------



## Anniebobs

Loving all the possible bfps in here! Great start to the month! I'm still waiting on ov but it should be tomorrow or Wednesday. Best part of the cycle!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I tested today at 6+ dpo, bfn but as always I always THINK I see a little start to something!


----------



## HopefulKait88

I'm also 6 dpo and tested too....aaaaand BNF :shrug: Don't even know why I bother testing this early?! I swear I'm a masochist! LOL


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> I'm giving all my tests to my husband... I'm driving myself mad. Of course the test I did this evening wasn't going to work...I did it only an hour after I last peed for goodness sake! The one from this morning has an obvious pink line, so I'm going to leave it at that for a few days and try to chill!
> 
> This baby making malarkey is turning me into a nutter!
> 
> Good for you! I am going nutters to about baby making.
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Aw man, I keep getting hot flashes today. Severely peeing me off! I thought I was done with this!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Flibberty! Hopefully it's a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - I've been having headaches for the past few nights, and my OPKs aren't nearly dark enough to suggest ovulating in a few days so I'm kinda thinking this might be my first anovulatory cycle. Boo. I'll know in a few days though. Also been having bouts of nausea which is making me even more miserable. DH flipped tonight and said he is considering just not trying anymore - but I know he is just stressed because of the government shutdown and he might not get paid at the middle of February. He apologized later though thankfully. He told me he doesn't want to consider IUI or IVF until we've paid off our debt. Which is pointless because we have my student loans as well as his military credit card and our club card that our internet bill and storage unit goes on. So we're going to have that for a while. I'm hoping he will change his mind.Click to expand...

Well, at least he said he would consider it in the future! That is a step in the right direction, and until that happens you can have fun trying!



friskyfish said:


> Arrrgggghhhh!! I can't cope!! I've been testing everyday for the past week! Only because I got a batch of Cheapies off Amazon. Every one BFN. AF due tomorrow.....I just know if I was pregnant, there would be a line by now.
> 
> Boobs are killing, dead cert sign of af
> 
> I'm dreading going to the toilet now :(
> 
> This will be my 19th month TTC.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xxx :hugs:

You're not out until :witch: shows her head. I had an early miscarriage in July, and I didn't get a positive until the day of AF. It might still be early. Do you temp at all? If that is elevated still, you have a chance.



salu_34 said:


> Thanks ladies :)
> Reading those made me feel a bit better!
> OH said I have to stop being so calculated with this whole TTC. He said, "he" will come when he comes (I guess he wants a boy, lol).
> Stupid OvuFriend and their pregnancy detectors, saying if I tested I would have a 54% chance, lol.

Where did you see that in ovufriend? I am still trying to get used to that site.



hopefulfor1st said:


> I tested today at 6+ dpo, bfn but as always I always THINK I see a little start to something!

I ran out of tests last month when AF was almost a week late, and made my hubby promise me he wouldn't let me buy anymore until at least 10dpo. I'm already taking a prenatal so the only difference would be when I were to call the doctor. I already have an appointment for 10/14 so maybe I'll just hold off and let the doctor test for me. Then I won't have to see the negative if it turns out that way (of course then I won't see the positive develop either)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

HopefulKait88 said:


> I'm also 6 dpo and tested too....aaaaand BNF :shrug: Don't even know why I bother testing this early?! I swear I'm a masochist! LOL

I don't know exactly how many I am just that a blood test exactly 6 days ago said I ovulated. Progesterone was only 6.1 so I'd prob ovulated no more than a day or 2 before that.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

aaaaand all my "symptoms" are gone it seems, 10dpo? That's a give or take though given my cycle length varies and I don't do temping.

I did however order online some OPKs and PreSeed last night, just in case this isn't our cycle, I'd love to get a handle on when I actually do ovulate so I don't need to do this guessing game thing.

I think I'm out but I will wait in vain hope :)


----------



## Jrepp

1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side

2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times

3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so! 

4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing.


----------



## salu_34

Jrepp: On the left hand side, where it has your ovulation predictor, underneath it, when you reach a certain point in your DPO, it'll start giving you points (out of a 100) based on percentages of other women who got BFP's during the same DPO as you are currently on. Then when you reach like 8 or 9 DPO, it'll start telling you if you were to take a HPT, how likely it would turn into a BFP. Kind of disheartening when you have a 54%, and then AF show up!


----------



## Jrepp

salu_34 said:


> Jrepp: On the left hand side, where it has your ovulation predictor, underneath it, when you reach a certain point in your DPO, it'll start giving you points (out of a 100) based on percentages of other women who got BFP's during the same DPO as you are currently on. Then when you reach like 8 or 9 DPO, it'll start telling you if you were to take a HPT, how likely it would turn into a BFP. Kind of disheartening when you have a 54%, and then AF show up!

Ok, so I'm not there yet. I'm 4 dpo. At one point I had like 40 points but then my ovulation crosshairs moved and I haven't gotten any points since.


----------



## salu_34

Jrepp said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp: On the left hand side, where it has your ovulation predictor, underneath it, when you reach a certain point in your DPO, it'll start giving you points (out of a 100) based on percentages of other women who got BFP's during the same DPO as you are currently on. Then when you reach like 8 or 9 DPO, it'll start telling you if you were to take a HPT, how likely it would turn into a BFP. Kind of disheartening when you have a 54%, and then AF show up!
> 
> Ok, so I'm not there yet. I'm 4 dpo. At one point I had like 40 points but then my ovulation crosshairs moved and I haven't gotten any points since.Click to expand...

Nope, in a few days it'll start doing all the math for you. It'll usually give you 2 points for every symptom that was similar to what other women had. But not ALL symptoms give you points every day, lol. I'm starting to take it with a grain of salt now. This will be my third time using it for temping/charting, so I'm going to try and not read too much into the signs like before.


----------



## Jrepp

salu_34 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp: On the left hand side, where it has your ovulation predictor, underneath it, when you reach a certain point in your DPO, it'll start giving you points (out of a 100) based on percentages of other women who got BFP's during the same DPO as you are currently on. Then when you reach like 8 or 9 DPO, it'll start telling you if you were to take a HPT, how likely it would turn into a BFP. Kind of disheartening when you have a 54%, and then AF show up!
> 
> Ok, so I'm not there yet. I'm 4 dpo. At one point I had like 40 points but then my ovulation crosshairs moved and I haven't gotten any points since.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in a few days it'll start doing all the math for you. It'll usually give you 2 points for every symptom that was similar to what other women had. But not ALL symptoms give you points every day, lol. I'm starting to take it with a grain of salt now. This will be my third time using it for temping/charting, so I'm going to try and not read too much into the signs like before.Click to expand...

Have you tried countdowntopregnancy.com  at all? I like it better than FF and ovufriend. It seems to be the most accurate and has the most options


----------



## sunspotss

guess i felt like updating, BFN this morning at over a week late. no sign of AF.

if i end up being pregnant im buying everone sombreros
:happydance:

but most likely my uterus is just playing some kind of sick joke on me.
and AF will come a month from now.


----------



## Jrepp

sunspotss said:


> guess i felt like updating, BFN this morning at over a week late. no sign of AF.
> 
> if i end up being pregnant im buying everone sombreros
> :happydance:
> 
> but most likely my uterus is just playing some kind of sick joke on me.
> and AF will come a month from now.

Is your cycle typically consistent?


----------



## Jrepp

I also noticed today that my cervix is still really high up


----------



## salu_34

Jrepp said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Jrepp: On the left hand side, where it has your ovulation predictor, underneath it, when you reach a certain point in your DPO, it'll start giving you points (out of a 100) based on percentages of other women who got BFP's during the same DPO as you are currently on. Then when you reach like 8 or 9 DPO, it'll start telling you if you were to take a HPT, how likely it would turn into a BFP. Kind of disheartening when you have a 54%, and then AF show up!
> 
> Ok, so I'm not there yet. I'm 4 dpo. At one point I had like 40 points but then my ovulation crosshairs moved and I haven't gotten any points since.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, in a few days it'll start doing all the math for you. It'll usually give you 2 points for every symptom that was similar to what other women had. But not ALL symptoms give you points every day, lol. I'm starting to take it with a grain of salt now. This will be my third time using it for temping/charting, so I'm going to try and not read too much into the signs like before.Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried countdowntopregnancy.com  at all? I like it better than FF and ovufriend. It seems to be the most accurate and has the most optionsClick to expand...

I did sign up for that as well. Kind of confused me a little, but I think I may take a better look at it now, seeing as how I've now started a new cycle.


----------



## Happi_Mommi

I signed up a while back. Please add me! October 6! Feeling positive!


----------



## justagirl2

just checking in - hoping its ov time in the next few days, though really not much sign of it yet. still waiting for ewcm on day 13 and i usually ov day 15-16. that being said i've never been so stressed out at work or life so might not be a good month?? i'm trying to relax!!

you might remember i'm away from my husband til friday - and afraid i will have missed my ov by then so i am going to try to get him to come visit either tomorrow night or wed night but having a hard time figuring out when!! part of me thinks earlier is better so we don't miss it, and if i ov on thursday i will be home friday and could BD at lunch time. but if i ov wednesday he has to come tomorrow! you probably all think i'm crazy but we're losing our insurance in july so i just HAVE to try, even if its once (or twice!!) what do you think?

ttc = crazy town


----------



## hopefulfor1st

justagirl2 said:


> just checking in - hoping its ov time in the next few days, though really not much sign of it yet. still waiting for ewcm on day 13 and i usually ov day 15-16. that being said i've never been so stressed out at work or life so might not be a good month?? i'm trying to relax!!
> 
> you might remember i'm away from my husband til friday - and afraid i will have missed my ov by then so i am going to try to get him to come visit either tomorrow night or wed night but having a hard time figuring out when!! part of me thinks earlier is better so we don't miss it, and if i ov on thursday i will be home friday and could BD at lunch time. but if i ov wednesday he has to come tomorrow! you probably all think i'm crazy but we're losing our insurance in july so i just HAVE to try, even if its once (or twice!!) what do you think?
> 
> ttc = crazy town


I think earlier but lack of ewcm and stress sounds like you'll ov late.
What are your opks looking like?


----------



## Rozzer

Justagirl you can take evening primrose oil to help with ewcm - it helped me this month I think!

Good luck xx


----------



## Lynsey82

Well, I've done another test this morning and it was negative. I must have had 2 very convincing Evaps in a row.

Gutted.


----------



## Rozzer

Lynsey82 said:


> Well, I've done another test this morning and it was negative. I must have had 2 very convincing Evaps in a row.
> 
> Gutted.

Aww Lynsey, I'm so sorry to hear that :( 

What dpo are you?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lynsey82 said:


> Well, I've done another test this morning and it was negative. I must have had 2 very convincing Evaps in a row.
> 
> Gutted.



:( it would've been REALLY lucky though to fall on just your 2nd month of trying. 
We're they the same tests you used today and yesterday? (Clutching at straws here)


----------



## Flibberty87

I had a really horrific vivid nightmare this morning and couldn't get back to sleep so now I feel crappy.

I'm feeling very defeated today. Even though I know I did everything possible to get pregnant I don't think this is my month. Don't know why.. think its just the tiredness talking.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I feel like AF is coming :/ got that heavy/ warm/ achy feeling down below and earlier my nips were burning! Still a bit sore now. I hate not knowing how many dpo I am!


----------



## Lynsey82

hopefulfor1st said:


> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've done another test this morning and it was negative. I must have had 2 very convincing Evaps in a row.
> 
> Gutted.
> 
> 
> 
> :( it would've been REALLY lucky though to fall on just your 2nd month of trying.
> We're they the same tests you used today and yesterday? (Clutching at straws here)Click to expand...

Yes, all the Internet cheapies.

I'm not certain what DPO I actually am, but I came off the pill in may, I had a 35 day cycle, then 33, then 29. If I'm still 29 days like last month then AF should show up today but so far no sign. 

Oh well, off for my colposcopy I go today! ( I had a borderline changes smear a year ago, last one was normal but I apparently live in a pilot area and they're forcing me to go for an exploratory colposcopy today. There would have been no risk to baby if I was as there's no treatment, they just want to double check my cervix under a huge microscope)


----------



## Alyk_1980

I'm officially out, AF arrived today :cry: Feeling very sad as I was having a lot of symptoms and had my hopes up too high. 

The only plus side is I can have drinks on holiday in 2 weeks, and also when I have the in-laws visiting for 3 weeks. Think a few glasses of wine may be required to get me through that one :wacko:.

Good luck to all the testers this month. I hope to see many BFP's!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Alyk_1980 said:


> I'm officially out, AF arrived today :cry: Feeling very sad as I was having a lot of symptoms and had my hopes up too high.
> 
> The only plus side is I can have drinks on holiday in 2 weeks, and also when I have the in-laws visiting for 3 weeks. Think a few glasses of wine may be required to get me through that one :wacko:.
> 
> Good luck to all the testers this month. I hope to see many BFP's!!

Well your still in for October!!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Considering I don't normally have AF can someone tell me if this sounds like a normal pms symptom? Breasts burning , particularly around the nipple. Does anyone get this just b4 AF?


----------



## Alyk_1980

hopefulfor1st said:


> Alyk_1980 said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially out, AF arrived today :cry: Feeling very sad as I was having a lot of symptoms and had my hopes up too high.
> 
> The only plus side is I can have drinks on holiday in 2 weeks, and also when I have the in-laws visiting for 3 weeks. Think a few glasses of wine may be required to get me through that one :wacko:.
> 
> Good luck to all the testers this month. I hope to see many BFP's!!
> 
> Well your still in for October!!!Click to expand...

Very true. I guess my new date will be Oct 30th. Can you mark me for then please Flibberty?


----------



## Alyk_1980

hopefulfor1st said:


> Considering I don't normally have AF can someone tell me if this sounds like a normal pms symptom? Breasts burning , particularly around the nipple. Does anyone get this just b4 AF?

My nipples hurt all this cycle starting right after 1 DPO. It wasn't all the time but it was very sore. I guess that is why I thought I may be preggers. Mine usually only get sore right b4 AF and not really too bad. It is more the cramps that are a dead give away for me.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey lovely ladies..... I think I'm back....

I'm nearly 100% sure I've lost my little bean! I've a scan tomorrow at 2pm, but I already know they'll find nothing! I'm hoping they'll give me a clean bill of health to start trying again!! 

So Debs... Could you put me in for 31/10? 

xxxxxx


----------



## Lii24

lauren1979 said:


> Totally in the same boat of feeling defeated. Bfn today with frer and fmu, 11dpo. I've always showed pos by now, so just waiting for AF. I have an appt tomm with my obgyn. Can anyone explain what i should ask about for first ever visit regarding this?i honestly don't think it is my infertility that is the issue. Ive been pregnant many times. First time. I don't know how to take first step in regards to my fiance. Any help would be appreciated!!!


I was the same, I have a son from a previous relationship. My husband has no children, we've been trying for over 2years and to no avail. After tests my husband came back fine and it was me who had infertility problems. I didn't understand how as I have been pregnant before. 
I asked lots of questions, I.e. what can be done if its me or husband, length of process, success rates etc. but try to stay positive throughout the process, me and my husband have had many a fall out due to this. Although came back stronger it still puts strain on. X


----------



## DSemcho

Anniebobs said:


> Loving all the possible bfps in here! Great start to the month! I'm still waiting on ov but it should be tomorrow or Wednesday. Best part of the cycle!

I'm supposed to OV tomorrow (Wednesday here). But it could be between then and Saturday... 



sunspotss said:


> guess i felt like updating, BFN this morning at over a week late. no sign of AF.
> 
> if i end up being pregnant im buying everone sombreros
> :happydance:
> 
> but most likely my uterus is just playing some kind of sick joke on me.
> and AF will come a month from now.

I want a sombrero!!!!



Lynsey82 said:


> Well, I've done another test this morning and it was negative. I must have had 2 very convincing Evaps in a row.
> 
> Gutted.

I'm sorry Lynsey. Wait a couple more days?



Flibberty87 said:


> I had a really horrific vivid nightmare this morning and couldn't get back to sleep so now I feel crappy.
> 
> I'm feeling very defeated today. Even though I know I did everything possible to get pregnant I don't think this is my month. Don't know why.. think its just the tiredness talking.

Boo! No negative thinking Flibberty!!!



Alyk_1980 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alyk_1980 said:
> 
> 
> I'm officially out, AF arrived today :cry: Feeling very sad as I was having a lot of symptoms and had my hopes up too high.
> 
> The only plus side is I can have drinks on holiday in 2 weeks, and also when I have the in-laws visiting for 3 weeks. Think a few glasses of wine may be required to get me through that one :wacko:.
> 
> Good luck to all the testers this month. I hope to see many BFP's!!
> 
> Well your still in for October!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Very true. I guess my new date will be Oct 30th. Can you mark me for then please Flibberty?Click to expand...


I'm sorry you got AF, but at least you're still in for Oct!


AFM - still no positive OPK :(


----------



## Rozzer

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey lovely ladies..... I think I'm back....
> 
> I'm nearly 100% sure I've lost my little bean! I've a scan tomorrow at 2pm, but I already know they'll find nothing! I'm hoping they'll give me a clean bill of health to start trying again!!
> 
> So Debs... Could you put me in for 31/10?
> 
> xxxxxx

Awww im so sorry to hear that, I hope you have a wee miracle that is growing and sticking xx


----------



## Frizzabelle

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey lovely ladies..... I think I'm back....
> 
> I'm nearly 100% sure I've lost my little bean! I've a scan tomorrow at 2pm, but I already know they'll find nothing! I'm hoping they'll give me a clean bill of health to start trying again!!
> 
> So Debs... Could you put me in for 31/10?
> 
> xxxxxx

Sorry to hear that! Good luck for tomorrow, I hope it turns out to be good news for you x


----------



## Flibberty87

Updates will be done in a couple of hours. I currently have a VERY hyper child going crazy. Not good when I'm unbelievably tired and got a huge headache :(


----------



## Lynsey82

Well, I'm still in for October 26th. Saw the gynaecologist this morning and he says he thinks my positives were chemical pregnancy. Said its very common and gave me a massive lecture on chilling out. Told me to get rid of my opk tests and to not buy any pregnancy tests till the day AFTER I miss a period, and basically just relax and have fun with my husband.

I'm going to take his advice which means I won't be back till the 26th. Good luck to everyone and I hope to see lots of BFP's when I get back!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey lovely ladies..... I think I'm back....
> 
> I'm nearly 100% sure I've lost my little bean! I've a scan tomorrow at 2pm, but I already know they'll find nothing! I'm hoping they'll give me a clean bill of health to start trying again!!
> 
> So Debs... Could you put me in for 31/10?
> 
> xxxxxx

Sorry to hear. Maybe you'll get a nice surprise. If not, hopefully you can spring back quickly.


----------



## chelsealynnb

hopefulfor1st said:


> Considering I don't normally have AF can someone tell me if this sounds like a normal pms symptom? Breasts burning , particularly around the nipple. Does anyone get this just b4 AF?

My breasts used to get tender around AF when I was a lot younger (high school), but they don't anymore. The only time I get sore nipples/breasts now is if I'm pregnant :thumbup:




Well, I'm 4 dpo today. Yesterday I experienced some very dull AF type cramps off and on. Hopefully it's a fertilized egg making it's way down! I was super emotional the other day, (1 dpo), but that is so early that I'm chalking that up to just a bad day.


----------



## Alyk_1980

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey lovely ladies..... I think I'm back....
> 
> I'm nearly 100% sure I've lost my little bean! I've a scan tomorrow at 2pm, but I already know they'll find nothing! I'm hoping they'll give me a clean bill of health to start trying again!!
> 
> So Debs... Could you put me in for 31/10?
> 
> xxxxxx

Aww very sorry to hear.


----------



## Mas1118

I hope you get good news today Sofaqueen77!! Thinking of you:) :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I had an appt with my RE yesterday and got my AMH results - 10.6 so basically on the low side but not terrible. He also did my beta - I'm worried it's too early though as I was only 11dpo:( he seemed to think it was fine. I get the results today and I'm worried. I just really want this month to work. Not sure how much more I can take! We discussed IVF and costs etc and it's just so much. We would only be able to afford 1 cycle of it and I know I would stress the whole time about it not working!! I'm a mess today:(


----------



## DSemcho

What is AMH? And how much is IVF there?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

chelsealynnb said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Considering I don't normally have AF can someone tell me if this sounds like a normal pms symptom? Breasts burning , particularly around the nipple. Does anyone get this just b4 AF?
> 
> My breasts used to get tender around AF when I was a lot younger (high school), but they don't anymore. The only time I get sore nipples/breasts now is if I'm pregnant :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm 4 dpo today. Yesterday I experienced some very dull AF type cramps off and on. Hopefully it's a fertilized egg making it's way down! I was super emotional the other day, (1 dpo), but that is so early that I'm chalking that up to just a bad day.Click to expand...



Yeah the last few days they've felt tingly when I take my bra off but I've just started wearing my sexy bras again so they're alot more constricting than the old comfys! 
However today I had none clean so was wearing a maternity / bfing bra when they started really burning- the pain has completely gone now though! 

Cramps sound good! I'm constantly searching for them but can't find them lol! The major thing that alerted me to test last pregnancy (chemical) was (tmi alert) I woke up during the night in so much constipation pain. I sat on the toilet for like 20 min b4 giving up and finally going back to sleep only to wake up 2 hours later with THE WORST diarrhea, I barely made it across the hall to the toilet. Seemed odd to go from one extreme to the other and got my BFP the next day.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Mas1118 said:


> I had an appt with my RE yesterday and got my AMH results - 10.6 so basically on the low side but not terrible. He also did my beta - I'm worried it's too early though as I was only 11dpo:( he seemed to think it was fine. I get the results today and I'm worried. I just really want this month to work. Not sure how much more I can take! We discussed IVF and costs etc and it's just so much. We would only be able to afford 1 cycle of it and I know I would stress the whole time about it not working!! I'm a mess today:(

That amh is actually pretty high not low, how old are you?

My SIL had 8 failed rounds of ivf- though she says she's glad that even though it didn't work she has no regrets and knows she tried everything possible.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> What is AMH? And how much is IVF there?

Amh is your ovarian reserve (how many eggs your body is attempting to mature) as we get closer to menopause the number gets higher because our body is using up the last of the eggs and also needs to go through a few to find a good quality one.


----------



## DSemcho

Oh.... I should get mine checked 

Is it a blood test?


----------



## Bplorton

BFN. :( rough start to the morning. Good luck everyone! See ya next month.


----------



## tddunn

BFN. Its still early, Im only 9dpo. but I just have a feeling im out this month. Would have been a great comeback but maybe next time. I guess ill just test till AF shows.:nope:


----------



## Skylark123

FX tddunn! :thumbup:

I am 8dpo. I dont really have any symptoms but I cant stop peeing!!! Its ridiculous. I dont remember suffering with this early on in pregnancy so Im not sure if I am drinking more than normal and not noticing or what it is!! :shrug:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Bplorton, sorry to hear that. When is AF due?

Tddunn, hopefully you get a BFP, it's definitely still early!


----------



## Mas1118

AMH is anti-mullerian hormone and it just gives an idea of how many eggs are left - quantity not quality. It lowers with age. Mine is 10.6 pmol/L which equals 1.5 ng/mL on a different scale (depends on how the lab reports it). My clinic likes to see above 16 but 10.6 isn't to bad. FSH is the hormone that goes up with age and can be related to egg quality - mine is about 11 (slightly elevated) most place like to see under 10.


----------



## DSemcho

Wow. I'm surprised my doctor didn't check all that since I had two losses and on,y those known.


Still not feeling great idk what's going on.... Gonna relax tonight with some DiGiorno a Stuffed Crust pizza, How I Met Your Mother and heaps of water... 
Found out the government shutdown will affect me! but not like other government employees. My place of employments hours are cutting down so I might have to start working for my squadron commander so I can still get my hours in.


----------



## BumptasticMTY

Please put me down for the 10th of October please, thanks!


----------



## fairyy

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey lovely ladies..... I think I'm back....
> 
> I'm nearly 100% sure I've lost my little bean! I've a scan tomorrow at 2pm, but I already know they'll find nothing! I'm hoping they'll give me a clean bill of health to start trying again!!
> 
> So Debs... Could you put me in for 31/10?
> 
> xxxxxx

I am praying for your little bean to be still there. :hugs:


----------



## HopefulKait88

Hello all! I'm new here and 7 DPO. Of course I am CRAZY and tested way too early at 5 and 6 DPO. Needless to say they were BFN. I'm so impatient! I think I'm going to wait to test again until 9 or 10 DPO. Symptoms have been slightly sore/tingly nipples and boobs, crampy, super tired and stuffy nose. With my last pregnancy I remember putting on a night shirt and after it grazed my very sensitive chest, I looked at my husband and said "I'm pregnant!" Just like that I knew, and I never feel sore nipples around AF, it's only sore boobs a few days before. Here's to hoping for a big ol' fatty positive in a few days!


----------



## Rfoster21

Flibberty87 said:


> So I'm completely out for September already so thought I'd start the October thread! Anybody else ready to join? I'll add y'all to the list!
> 
> Good luck ladies :D
> 
> :dust:
> 
> October 1st
> :bfp:Ac2010:bfp:
> Boumboum
> :witch:Salu_34:witch:
> Lauren1979
> Friskyfish
> Kiallen
> jenmcn1
> tddunn
> Navyvet98
> Bplorton
> lmbhj
> :bfp: Jkm1986 :bfp:
> sunspotss
> 
> October 2nd
> 
> Curly123
> 
> October 3rd
> ashleighhh
> Nabbz90
> Alyk_1980
> Mangoes
> My Lobster
> Mas1118
> 
> October 4th
> HGsurvivor05
> Nini Lopez
> LalaR
> rtebbe89
> amgraf86
> x Zaly x
> 
> October 5th
> brittany12
> Rozzer
> MasonsMommy11
> 
> October 6th
> Flibberty87
> Missbx
> tuesdaysbaby
> alicarr74
> 
> October7th
> Michelle8733
> KC6
> MissyLissy
> Cjohnson13
> Jokerette
> Lii24
> 
> October 8th
> Frizzabelle
> LizChase
> hopefulfor1st
> MommyCandice
> 
> October 9th
> Brunettebimbo
> beneathmywing
> 
> 
> October 10th
> xQuinnx
> Bump4Me2013
> Miana
> Jrepp
> jamesmomma201
> Dolphinz4
> 
> October 11th
> CM Punk
> 3chords
> WiniPooh
> chelsealynnb
> 
> October 12th
> whigfield
> 
> October 13th
> floridasian
> 
> October 14th
> Pinga
> Anniebobs
> 
> October 15th
> foursacharm
> 
> October 16th
> 
> October 17th
> WDWJess
> DSemcho
> Poppygirl05
> Edwina1984
> Justagirl2
> 2moms2be
> 
> October 18th
> 
> October 19th
> Hiding
> Krissykat1006
> MrsB413
> 
> October 20th
> 
> October 21st
> MrsLake2013
> Kyliem87
> DD80
> 
> October 22nd
> Fairyy
> 
> October 23rd
> 
> October 24th
> 
> October 25th
> iwillbepreggo
> DenyseGiguere
> xEmmaDx
> 
> October 26th
> ellitigg
> Lynsey82
> 
> October 27th
> 
> 
> October 28th
> 
> October 29th
> Amalee
> 
> October 30th
> 
> October 31st
> Timetotry
> ​

You can put me down for testing October 12th:)


----------



## Rozzer

Hi ladies,

Well I tested this morning and...although hubby is warning me not to get too excited (and I'm not) we both see something on each of the tests I took.

I can't upload them here but if anyone wants to look or offer an opinion I've uploaded them to ctp. One shot of both tests, the other of just the free.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181431
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181435


----------



## HopefulKait88

I definitely see another line on the second picture! YAY!  Congrats!!


----------



## AugustBride6

My internet cheapies arrived yesterday. Let the games begin!:happydance:


----------



## Captain

I'll be testing for the very first time on October 8th! Eek!


----------



## friskyfish

I'm out ladies. Af showed up bang on time this morning :cry: 

I'm now booked in for my 21 day blood test, see if anything's wrong x 

Good luck ladies Xx


----------



## Edwina1984

Sorry friskyfish :(

I hope everything is ok!


----------



## DD80

friskyfish said:


> I'm out ladies. Af showed up bang on time this morning :cry:
> 
> I'm now booked in for my 21 day blood test, see if anything's wrong x
> 
> Good luck ladies Xx

I'm sorry. :hugs: I hope all goes well with your test!


----------



## ashleighhh

So I of course took another test and I swear I see something or maybe it's just my eyes. Idk how to upload pictures on here but I haven't tried yet maybe ill figure it out. Have a few symptoms 2 days till AF arrives so I guess I'll wait and test again then. It wasn't FMU so maybe that's why it's light or I'm totally just imagining things lol. I think next cycle I might try smep, anyone give it a go before?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

After being diagnosed with PCOS yesterday - though my doctor confirmed today he wasn't too concerned and is not worried about it affecting my fertility - I was thinking of buying some OPK's. Has anyone else used them, and do you like them? I never used them before, but thinking now it might be a good idea.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Sofaqueen, I am praying for good news tomorrow hun xxx

Congratulations on the BFP  and welcome to OCTOBER 

AFM I am currently 11 DPO I got my BFP by this time with DD so my thinking is I am out this month although this evening I went to the toilet and wiped and had like EW CM/mucus with red tinge through it. My temps have been lower last 2 days, not below coverline but lower than other post 'o' temps. I don't know what to think, having cramps and like pinching feeling at lower left side which I am pretty sure is the side I 'o'd from.

Good luck ladies and wish I never bought internet cheapies as far too tempting!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Sofaqueen I hope you get good news at your appt. xx

Rozzer, I hope it is your BFP & HAPPY BIRTHDAY! :) Looks to be a cracker of day where I am so hope it's the same for you x


----------



## salu_34

Hey Flibberty87
Can you add me again for October 29th. Seeing as how AF came a day early, I am technically still in the October testing thread.

Thanks hun :)


----------



## Jrepp

DenyseGiguere said:


> After being diagnosed with PCOS yesterday - though my doctor confirmed today he wasn't too concerned and is not worried about it affecting my fertility - I was thinking of buying some OPK's. Has anyone else used them, and do you like them? I never used them before, but thinking now it might be a good idea.

I use the clear blue digital opk's and I love them. It takes the guesswork out of determining whether or not the test line is the right color and tells me when my surge is. It doesn't guarantee ovulation but it's a good predictor that your body is at least trying.


----------



## ellitigg

Sofaqueen, I'm hoping for good news for you hun. Keep us posted! 

Rozzer - FX'd for your BFP!

Oh my word it's a long time until the 26th! I need lots of you to get your BFPs to keep me going :D


----------



## rw7y

Hi everyone, :wave:
I just started here yesterday 

This is my first month off the pill and so I have no idea when AF is due.
I'm 15 dpo and my bbt is still up.
I'm planning on testing 10/07 if AF doesn't show up. Can I be added?:blush:

Past few days I have been so exhausted:sleep:, dizzy:wacko:, nauseated and with little to no appetite. I had cramping 12, 13 & 14 dpo, but AF didn't show. I realize that these could be symptoms that my system is just trying to get regular again from the pills, but here is to hoping O:)


----------



## lauren1979

Im praying for those who are unsure what's going on....that has to be very difficult. When you see a bfp, your high hopes go from just that to SOARING! The best of baby dust to you....
And congrats Rozzer!
I went to the dr today. I haven't started af YET but it is so close. Horrible cramping. All signs point to it. Oh well. Dr says he definitely feels i am ovulating fine. Won't do anything, not even a S\A on OH until its been one year ttc. Its only been 4 months. He says I'm doing everything as best i can, and to just take it one month at a time. EASY for him to say....anyway, I'm going to drink some beer this weekend and go camping haha...there is always next month right?i will still be testing at the end of oct tho, and be watching for all the amazing bfps we will be getting this month!!!
Best wishes, baby dust, and alllll that stuff lol!
You all are so supportive!


----------



## DSemcho

Rozzer said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I tested this morning and...although hubby is warning me not to get too excited (and I'm not) we both see something on each of the tests I took.
> 
> I can't upload them here but if anyone wants to look or offer an opinion I've uploaded them to ctp. One shot of both tests, the other of just the free.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181431
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181435

I see them!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Rozzer said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Well I tested this morning and...although hubby is warning me not to get too excited (and I'm not) we both see something on each of the tests I took.
> 
> I can't upload them here but if anyone wants to look or offer an opinion I've uploaded them to ctp. One shot of both tests, the other of just the free.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181431
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181435
> 
> I see them!Click to expand...


I see it on the ic but not the frer, but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Flibberty87

OK, I _think_ I've updated everybody correctly and added all the newbies in! Happy Mommi I'm so sorry I must have completely missed your post! <3

Hope everyone is doing well today!

AFM - having a few twinges in my uterus area and felt sick earlier but I think that;s just because I am so exhausted :(


----------



## Bplorton

Chelsealynn, AF is due tomorrow. I guess it's possible it's still early but I just have a feeling I'm out this month. :( I am sending baby dust to you all! :)


----------



## DSemcho

Having what I hope are ovulation pains. Still no temp drop or positive OPK.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Morning Ladies,

Bit of a TMI question but I'm a first time TTC'er so this is all new: veiny boobs? I noticed a couple of days ago that the veins on my bbs were more prominent, less so in the morning and increasing in prominence throughout the day. The veins seem to be increasing in number too with some now in/around my areola.

Because I'm symptom spotting and guessing my mind is playing tricks on me but I don't think I've had these before with PMS? I normally get super sore bbs after ov, but this month and last month I haven't had that.

I also have what look like little white pimples around my areola (circumference) I've looked online and realised these could be a sign too???

Gosh, bring on test day or AF!!


----------



## wildworld

You missed me!! :( I'm gonna test on October 23rd! xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

tuesdaysbaby said:


> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Bit of a TMI question but I'm a first time TTC'er so this is all new: veiny boobs? I noticed a couple of days ago that the veins on my bbs were more prominent, less so in the morning and increasing in prominence throughout the day. The veins seem to be increasing in number too with some now in/around my areola.
> 
> Because I'm symptom spotting and guessing my mind is playing tricks on me but I don't think I've had these before with PMS? I normally get super sore bbs after ov, but this month and last month I haven't had that.
> 
> I also have what look like little white pimples around my areola (circumference) I've looked online and realised these could be a sign too???
> 
> Gosh, bring on test day or AF!!


It could be but the bumps on the areola and also veins seem to change with the temperature for me! And at the end of the day they always look veinier for me and my nipples look a bit bigger- I think it's cos they're constrained in a bra all day maybe for me


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

hopefulfor1st said:


> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Bit of a TMI question but I'm a first time TTC'er so this is all new: veiny boobs? I noticed a couple of days ago that the veins on my bbs were more prominent, less so in the morning and increasing in prominence throughout the day. The veins seem to be increasing in number too with some now in/around my areola.
> 
> Because I'm symptom spotting and guessing my mind is playing tricks on me but I don't think I've had these before with PMS? I normally get super sore bbs after ov, but this month and last month I haven't had that.
> 
> I also have what look like little white pimples around my areola (circumference) I've looked online and realised these could be a sign too???
> 
> Gosh, bring on test day or AF!!
> 
> 
> It could be but the bumps on the areola and also veins seem to change with the temperature for me! And at the end of the day they always look veinier for me and my nipples look a bit bigger- I think it's cos they're constrained in a bra all day maybe for meClick to expand...

Thank you hopefulfor1st :)

I will keep on prodding and searching for the next week or so!!


----------



## UniqueBeauty

I'll be testing October 10th :) x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

tuesdaysbaby said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tuesdaysbaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> 
> Bit of a TMI question but I'm a first time TTC'er so this is all new: veiny boobs? I noticed a couple of days ago that the veins on my bbs were more prominent, less so in the morning and increasing in prominence throughout the day. The veins seem to be increasing in number too with some now in/around my areola.
> 
> Because I'm symptom spotting and guessing my mind is playing tricks on me but I don't think I've had these before with PMS? I normally get super sore bbs after ov, but this month and last month I haven't had that.
> 
> I also have what look like little white pimples around my areola (circumference) I've looked online and realised these could be a sign too???
> 
> Gosh, bring on test day or AF!!
> 
> 
> It could be but the bumps on the areola and also veins seem to change with the temperature for me! And at the end of the day they always look veinier for me and my nipples look a bit bigger- I think it's cos they're constrained in a bra all day maybe for meClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hopefulfor1st :)
> 
> I will keep on prodding and searching for the next week or so!!Click to expand...


Lol, how many times did I say "for me" I just wanted to clarify that my symptoms may be different to yours. I only noticed because at night time I'd think "these look like pregnant breasts!" Then the next morning I'd be like "oh now they look back to normal :( " lol


----------



## SBCookie21

Hi Ladies!

I'm on CD 8 and waiting to Ovulate. I'm due to ovulate on 10/8 or 9th. So I'll be testing around 10/23...seems so far away :-/


----------



## Navyvet98

No sign of AF today. Tested twice and two BFN I'm not sure what's going on with my body right now...


----------



## chelsealynnb

4DPO today. Had some dull AF type cramps off and on. Also a small glob of white CM (yuck). The fertile CM is definitely long gone. Still trying to decide exactly when to test - I'm trying to hold out until the 11th but might cave earlier. I got my last BFP at 8DPO the first time that cycle I tested. So tempting...


----------



## chelsealynnb

Navyvet98 said:


> No sign of AF today. Tested twice and two BFN I'm not sure what's going on with my body right now...

Sucks. Hopefully if AF is going to come she hurries up and gets here so you can get to trying again!


----------



## Jokerette

I'm 6dpo and had a big temp drop below cover line (implantation??) and today when I checked my cervix there was a bit of pink/brown streaked CM!!! I'm hoping it was implantation!!! FX for everyone


----------



## Jrepp

1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side

2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times

3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so! 

4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing.

5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).


----------



## hopefulfor1st

You know your ttc mad when your happy you've got diarrhea


----------



## LalaR

I am being really cautious by saying this. I think I have a BFP but I've been here before so won't rest until I see a nice dark line and 3+ on the digi. Still not convinced its not another chemical as my first positive was a v weak line 36h ago. Temps still up at 13dpo which is good for me!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## hopefulfor1st

LalaR said:


> I am being really cautious by saying this. I think I have a BFP but I've been here before so won't rest until I see a nice dark line and 3+ on the digi. Still not convinced its not another chemical as my first positive was a v weak line 36h ago. Temps still up at 13dpo which is good for me!!


Looks great! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## DSemcho

LalaR said:


> I am being really cautious by saying this. I think I have a BFP but I've been here before so won't rest until I see a nice dark line and 3+ on the digi. Still not convinced its not another chemical as my first positive was a v weak line 36h ago. Temps still up at 13dpo which is good for me!!

Cautious congrats! 

AFM- today is supposed to be O day. Took an OPK at 8am and I'm waiting to check it. Will check CP when I get up (still sleepy so going back to bed). Twinges and my temp is lower, don't have crosshairs yet!


----------



## friskyfish

You can put me back down for Oct 31st!! 

Let the :sex: commence!! ;) Xx


----------



## Rozzer

Cautious congratulations Lala xx


----------



## Flibberty87

I can't believe it's only the 2nd day of the month and we already have 3 BFPs :D And loooooads more to come I hope!

Sofaqueen, did you save any of that lucky babydust from your super lucky September thread? Can we have some!?


----------



## Rozzer

Flibberty87 said:


> I can't believe it's only the 2nd day of the month and we already have 3 BFPs :D And loooooads more to come I hope!
> 
> Sofaqueen, did you save any of that lucky babydust from your super lucky September thread? Can we have some!?

Are you counting me in the 3?:winkwink:


----------



## Flibberty87

I didn't Rozzer as I'm sure I read it wasn't confirmed? I'm terribly sorry if it is and I've just not noticed! I've been exhauuuuusted and not looking at things properly.


----------



## Rozzer

Flibberty87 said:


> I didn't Rozzer as I'm sure I read it wasn't confirmed? I'm terribly sorry if it is and I've just not noticed! I've been exhauuuuusted and not looking at things properly.

Ha ha all good. We have had two faint positives on two different tests but I will wait for a few more to confirm.

Go and get some sleep girl xx


----------



## Flibberty87

I have awoken this morning feeling awful. I feel sick headachy and completely shattered even though I had about 7 hours sleep (on and off)

FXd it's all good news!

I'm terrible sleeper lately. Once I'm up I can;t go back to sleep!


----------



## gonnabmum

Hello ladies, could you add me also pls. Planning to test on October 6th. Fingers crossed!!! And good luck to all of us.


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Ooh looks good LalaR!! Fx xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Positive opk for me today :happydance: so on course for testing on the 14th. Now to keep myself busy until then!


----------



## Flibberty87

Seriously feel like I'm on the verge of vomiting :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Seriously feel like I'm on the verge of vomiting :(



Lol, does the vomiting make you as excited as I was today when I had diarrhea ? Lol

Ridiculously symptom spotting lol


----------



## lauren1979

Looking sooo promising LalaR!!
Flib-symptoms sounding like a positive thing too!
Hopefulfor1-bring on the diarrhea lmao!
Still haven't started my AF yet. Wish it would just get here so i can pick my next testing date!:shrug:


----------



## Flibberty87

Haha tbh at first I was like "oh man i feel soooo sick.." *stomach churn* "I'm going to be sick!.. Oh wait.. no.. no I'm not.."

Then later on I was thinking it could be MS but I'm only 7dpo. But then saying that, if all those dates we worked out before are right, I got IB at 4dpo last time which is unheard of isn't it? And I was getting sickness and cramps from then on.


----------



## Flibberty87

Also diarrhoea would excite me too as that was another first symptom hah I have IBS and toilet maybe once a week. When I was pregnant I was going every day. Which, for me, is diarrhoea lol I was confused! I thought pregnancy made you constipated! Then Dr Google informed me it could go either way.

You've just made me realise I've been every day for 3 days.... This is not normal for me! Maybe that's why I'm getting tummy cramps.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lauren it sounds like your still in with a chance!

And flib, yes it excites me too! And constipation was never really an issue for me in pregnancy either, If anything it made me go more frequently. It's 10pm here I am excited for morning as my new tests arrived to try out, By then ill be 8+ dpo so in with a chance!


----------



## Flibberty87

I caved and tested earlier :blush:

I'm only 7dpo so obviously it was going to be negative. I just couldn't help myself!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> I caved and tested earlier :blush:
> 
> I'm only 7dpo so obviously it was going to be negative. I just couldn't help myself!

I've been testing for days lol!


----------



## Pickletilly

Hello munchkins.

I'm 7dpo today, I think I will test on 10th oct as that's when FFriend is saying my period is due.. Although it also says to wait until 14th to test (19dpo!!) But 15dpo might be long enough.. Right?

I've been having weird twinges since 4dpo, and bruising/pressure feeling in pubic bone area. Yesterday and today have pulling feeling around ovaries. Kind of feels like I've been doing stomach crunches! however after :sex: last night, I had big cramps for 5mins and the tiniest pink tinge in er.. The.. Leakage.. Lol. Been having very dull aches and pains since, back ache and mega trapped wind this morning sorry tmi! :blush: I think AF is definitely on the way but I'm holding out with a tiny bit of hope! This is my first cycle off the pill which I was on for 8years so I only know what pill-period-symptoms feel like. My bb's used to get very heavy and swollen the week before but right now they're unusually squishy.. But nothing else. 

Sorry for babbling! Baby dust to everyone, lovely to see some BFPs. FX!!
:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Pickletilly said:


> Hello munchkins.
> 
> I'm 7dpo today, I think I will test on 10th oct as that's when FFriend is saying my period is due.. Although it also says to wait until 14th to test (19dpo!!) But 15dpo might be long enough.. Right?
> 
> I've been having weird twinges since 4dpo, and bruising/pressure feeling in pubic bone area. Yesterday and today have pulling feeling around ovaries. Kind of feels like I've been doing stomach crunches! however after :sex: last night, I had big cramps for 5mins and the tiniest pink tinge in er.. The.. Leakage.. Lol. Been having very dull aches and pains since, back ache and mega trapped wind this morning sorry tmi! :blush: I think AF is definitely on the way but I'm holding out with a tiny bit of hope! This is my first cycle off the pill which I was on for 8years so I only know what pill-period-symptoms feel like. My bb's used to get very heavy and swollen the week before but right now they're unusually squishy.. But nothing else.
> 
> Sorry for babbling! Baby dust to everyone, lovely to see some BFPs. FX!!
> :dust:


I hope it's good news for you! However I can tell you first month off birth control everyone thinks they're pregnant! 

And good luck if u can hold off on testing that long I never could lol


----------



## Pickletilly

hopefulfor1st said:


> And good luck if u can hold off on testing that long I never could lol

Weeeellllll I did cave today and wasn't shocked to see a bfn :haha:


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well ladies 12 DPO today and was feeling super excited going to bed after tinged CM which I was hoping may have been implantation, woke to take temp at 6.30am for temps and it has risen so tested and BFN. Had some more discharge like last night but then slight red blood as if start of AF but she is not due to weekend so totally confused (and it has never come to anything). On a positive hubby who was made redundant few weeks ago has got a job but offshore and ovulation dates are not looking great, ok next month, Nov he would be due home around day of 'o' and Dec totally out aaaahhhhh what to do??? if I am out this month just have to go like rabbits in Oct lol 
Good luck ladies and well done to all new BFP x


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey everyone,
I'm afraid it's not good news...... Spoke to the midwife, explained everything that has happened over the last few days... So she offered me a scan or blood work..... I opted for blood work.... She's gonna ring me in the morning! 

She said once my hcg drops to below 20 I can start planning again....

I'm gonna take a break from BnB for a few days x
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## x Zaly x

Just caught up on all the posts and am happy to see a few bfps, makes me so excited, congrats ladies! As for the rest of us, im keeping my fingers crossed. 

I to have had terrible diarrhea! For two days now, was the worst yesterday morning, had awful stomach cramps with it sorry if that was tmi lol. Also since yesterday iv been feeling unwell, flu like symptoms. Bad head ache, slight sore throat, slightly sick and soooo tired. Im hoping this is my month :) xx


----------



## x Zaly x

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm afraid it's not good news...... Spoke to the midwife, explained everything that has happened over the last few days... So she offered me a scan or blood work..... I opted for blood work.... She's gonna ring me in the morning!
> 
> She said once my hcg drops to below 20 I can start planning again....
> 
> I'm gonna take a break from BnB for a few days x
> Xxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry to hear that hun. :hugs: xx


----------



## Jrepp

Omg! I had a dream this morning that a para in the classroom I work in was tickling my feet and it hurt (I do currently have a foot injury that I'm waiting to hear back on) and then the classroom teacher took my phone and yelled at me when I was talking to the doctor. I literally woke up crying I was so distraught. These dreams aren't fun.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats lala!


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm afraid it's not good news...... Spoke to the midwife, explained everything that has happened over the last few days... So she offered me a scan or blood work..... I opted for blood work.... She's gonna ring me in the morning!
> 
> She said once my hcg drops to below 20 I can start planning again....
> 
> I'm gonna take a break from BnB for a few days x
> Xxxxxxxxxxx

Hey hun if you need anything (that I can provide that is lol) let me know! I'm here for ya :)



AFM - What do ya'll think? I don't see ANY progression at all :( Today is supposed to be O day... Do you think I'm gonna be 3 days late again? Is it possible for your cycle to shift from 32 days to 35 days??


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/c844dbb7-2a4f-4e7e-b3f2-8e36e378a42f_zpsd6665717.jpg


----------



## rtebbe89

Maybe I'm just symptom spotting now or I am paying enough attention to my body that I am noticing it now and never before but my right breast has a dull ache/feeling like it is cold around the nipple area. Like I said I have never felt it before not with my previous pregnancy or before af shows. So maybe it is the start of something. I just don't want to get hopeful especially having to bfn. I am 12dpo. I had cramping a few days ago and was hoping it was implantion. Also with testing I'm not using fmu just holding it for 4hours. I'll guess I'll test with fmu tomorrow and hope for a bfp.


----------



## LizChase

Ok guys, I'm ready to call it. BFP! Today is 11dpo and I took another test and there's no denying it! Pics below. First had both the cheapy and the FRER, and the second is the same FRER in better light.
 



Attached Files:







11dpo.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 25









11dpo2.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## jamesmomma201

Definite bfp Liz! Congrats!


----------



## DSemcho

Don't need better light to see that!! lol

Congrats!


----------



## LizChase

Thanks guys! I wish I could feel nothing but happy about it, but I'm just so worried something will go wrong like last time. I just have this awful feeling in the pit of my stomach. I know I need to chill out and relax.


----------



## brunettebimbo

DSemcho said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I'm afraid it's not good news...... Spoke to the midwife, explained everything that has happened over the last few days... So she offered me a scan or blood work..... I opted for blood work.... She's gonna ring me in the morning!
> 
> She said once my hcg drops to below 20 I can start planning again....
> 
> I'm gonna take a break from BnB for a few days x
> Xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hey hun if you need anything (that I can provide that is lol) let me know! I'm here for ya :)
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - What do ya'll think? I don't see ANY progression at all :( Today is supposed to be O day... Do you think I'm gonna be 3 days late again? Is it possible for your cycle to shift from 32 days to 35 days??
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/c844dbb7-2a4f-4e7e-b3f2-8e36e378a42f_zpsd6665717.jpgClick to expand...

Looks darker to me :)


----------



## LizChase

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm afraid it's not good news...... Spoke to the midwife, explained everything that has happened over the last few days... So she offered me a scan or blood work..... I opted for blood work.... She's gonna ring me in the morning!
> 
> She said once my hcg drops to below 20 I can start planning again....
> 
> I'm gonna take a break from BnB for a few days x
> Xxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry to hear it. :( I understand about the break.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Ladies I need advice I ovulated early cycle day 11 and I am 12 dpo I mentioned I had brownish mucus yesterday and bit of red this am on wiping but just been to toilet and had quite a lot of blood so thinking AF has hit early although temp still high anyone elves had similar experience do you think it is AF early means only had 22/23 day cycle. I am newly off bcp but last month was pretty much spot on, so confused :-( x

Sofaqueen so sorry Hun you know where we are if you need us x


----------



## Navyvet98

LizChase said:


> Ok guys, I'm ready to call it. BFP! Today is 11dpo and I took another test and there's no denying it! Pics below. First had both the cheapy and the FRER, and the second is the same FRER in better light.

Congrats!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm afraid it's not good news...... Spoke to the midwife, explained everything that has happened over the last few days... So she offered me a scan or blood work..... I opted for blood work.... She's gonna ring me in the morning!
> 
> She said once my hcg drops to below 20 I can start planning again....
> 
> I'm gonna take a break from BnB for a few days x
> Xxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry hun, hope you are doing okay :hugs:


----------



## ashleighhh

Spotting today so I'm pretty sure AF is here a day early blah :( onto next month.


----------



## LizChase

HGsurvivor05 said:


> Ladies I need advice I ovulated early cycle day 11 and I am 12 dpo I mentioned I had brownish mucus yesterday and bit of red this am on wiping but just been to toilet and had quite a lot of blood so thinking AF has hit early although temp still high anyone elves had similar experience do you think it is AF early means only had 22/23 day cycle. I am newly off bcp but last month was pretty much spot on, so confused :-( x
> 
> Sofaqueen so sorry Hun you know where we are if you need us x

Well if you ovulated early, from what I understand, your period will be early too. Same with ovulating late, the period will be late in that case. The thing that affects the length of the cycle is the ovulating date. I don't know about temps, I don't temp, but if you know that you ovulated early then it's probably AF!


----------



## Rozzer

Filberts, I feel pretty confident you can sign me up for a bfp. Darker frer than yesterday.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181852

Eep, very exciting!

Good luck and :dust: to everyone waiting to test xx


----------



## SBCookie21

WOW!!!! Congrats Liz!!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Rozzer said:


> Filberts, I feel pretty confident you can sign me up for a bfp. Darker frer than yesterday.
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=181852
> 
> Eep, very exciting!
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to everyone waiting to test xx

So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats to the BFP's!!
I had a beta on Monday (early at 11dpo) but since I was at the clinic they wanted to test me - bfn - I was crushed. But I go back tomorrow at 14dpo for another - just to be sure before I stop the suppositories. Im still hoping that maybe I had a late implanter:)


----------



## fairyy

Hey Sofaqueen. Hope you are ok. I am also taking a break too. I will be back in 2014. I want my name to be removed from October testing. :(


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> I'm afraid it's not good news...... Spoke to the midwife, explained everything that has happened over the last few days... So she offered me a scan or blood work..... I opted for blood work.... She's gonna ring me in the morning!
> 
> She said once my hcg drops to below 20 I can start planning again....
> 
> I'm gonna take a break from BnB for a few days x
> Xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hey hun if you need anything (that I can provide that is lol) let me know! I'm here for ya :)
> 
> 
> 
> AFM - What do ya'll think? I don't see ANY progression at all :( Today is supposed to be O day... Do you think I'm gonna be 3 days late again? Is it possible for your cycle to shift from 32 days to 35 days??
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/c844dbb7-2a4f-4e7e-b3f2-8e36e378a42f_zpsd6665717.jpgClick to expand...

It looks darker to me! Maybe another day or two.



LizChase said:


> Ok guys, I'm ready to call it. BFP! Today is 11dpo and I took another test and there's no denying it! Pics below. First had both the cheapy and the FRER, and the second is the same FRER in better light.

Sweet! Congratulations!



HGsurvivor05 said:


> Ladies I need advice I ovulated early cycle day 11 and I am 12 dpo I mentioned I had brownish mucus yesterday and bit of red this am on wiping but just been to toilet and had quite a lot of blood so thinking AF has hit early although temp still high anyone elves had similar experience do you think it is AF early means only had 22/23 day cycle. I am newly off bcp but last month was pretty much spot on, so confused :-( x
> 
> Sofaqueen so sorry Hun you know where we are if you need us x

It takes a few months for the bfp to filter out of your system, so your cycles may be a bit off. My temp usually is high until after AF has arrived and then drops off. Since you just came off bfp, I would guess you don't know how long of a luteal phase you have, but if you can figure that out, it should give you a pretty good indication of when AF would come again.


----------



## Krissykat1006

LizChase said:


> Ok guys, I'm ready to call it. BFP! Today is 11dpo and I took another test and there's no denying it! Pics below. First had both the cheapy and the FRER, and the second is the same FRER in better light.

congrats!!


----------



## ellitigg

Pickletilly your post made me lol :haha: !

Sofaqueen I'm really sorry to hear that, hope you're ok and that we'll see you back really soon. X

Lizchase congratulations!! Woo!

Fairyy we'll miss you. I hope you're ok?

I'm excited about the number of BFPs already on 2nd Oct! More more :D


----------



## Krissykat1006

LalaR said:


> I am being really cautious by saying this. I think I have a BFP but I've been here before so won't rest until I see a nice dark line and 3+ on the digi. Still not convinced its not another chemical as my first positive was a v weak line 36h ago. Temps still up at 13dpo which is good for me!!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

eeeeee Rozzer!!! That's wonderful, congratulations. I hope your Kiwi baby dust rubs off on me too?! That would be amazing :)

I totally see that Liz, congratulations to you too! 

xx


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats rozzer! So many bfp's already, very exciting!


----------



## Happi_Mommi

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Fairyy - Hope you're ok, you know where we're hanging out if you need us :hugs:

Rozzer and LizChase - CONGRATS!

Wowser, 5 BFPs already and we're only on day 2 of October! MORE MORE MORE!


----------



## Boumboum

Bad news for me....

I am out for october.... I did not ovulate this month with the femara, the "follicule" we saw on the cd 11 scan was finally a cyst....

So i have to wait (as usual!! So tired of waiting!) until cd 35, in 5 days, to start taking provera to have a period so that i can start again nest month. I should ovulate if everything goes right, around october 27,.... So testing in november!

I wish you all girls good luck for this lucky month ! (2 bfp before the beginning of the month! Wow! Lol)

See ya in november,

Boumboum


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Boumboum said:


> Bad news for me....
> 
> I am out for october.... I did not ovulate this month with the femara, the "follicule" we saw on the cd 11 scan was finally a cyst....
> 
> So i have to wait (as usual!! So tired of waiting!) until cd 35, in 5 days, to start taking provera to have a period so that i can start again nest month. I should ovulate if everything goes right, around october 27,.... So testing in november!
> 
> I wish you all girls good luck for this lucky month ! (2 bfp before the beginning of the month! Wow! Lol)
> 
> See ya in november,
> 
> Boumboum



Sorry to hear that!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Boumboum said:


> Bad news for me....
> 
> I am out for october.... I did not ovulate this month with the femara, the "follicule" we saw on the cd 11 scan was finally a cyst....
> 
> So i have to wait (as usual!! So tired of waiting!) until cd 35, in 5 days, to start taking provera to have a period so that i can start again nest month. I should ovulate if everything goes right, around october 27,.... So testing in november!
> 
> I wish you all girls good luck for this lucky month ! (2 bfp before the beginning of the month! Wow! Lol)
> 
> See ya in november,
> 
> Boumboum


Ahh, that sucks!! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Flibberty87

Sorry to hear boumboum :( Good luck for November :dust:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Wow! Only Oct 2nd and already 5 BFPs! Sounds like a lucky month!! Trying to think *positive* over here :thumbup:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

So today I am anywhere between 8 and 14 dpo and a bfn- now ill be testing daily (at least!) until AF or BFP! 

Good luck to all you girlies xxx


----------



## chelsealynnb

:hugs:


hopefulfor1st said:


> So today I am anywhere between 8 and 14 dpo and a bfn- now ill be testing daily (at least!) until AF or BFP!
> 
> Good luck to all you girlies xxx

:dust:


----------



## DSemcho

I'm gonna have to move my test date. I didn't get a positive OPK today :(


----------



## rw7y

Hi Everyone.

AF got me today. I just spent the last five hours waiting for the massive craps that I had to calm down a bit.

Wishing you all the best of luck. I will keep you in my prayers! Looking forward to seeing a bunch of :bfp: s
:dust:
​


----------



## hopefulfor1st

rw7y said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> AF got me today. I just spent the last five hours waiting for the massive craps that I had to calm down a bit.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck. I will keep you in my prayers! Looking forward to seeing a bunch of :bfp: s
> :dust:
> ​


Massive craps or cramps? Lol


----------



## rw7y

hopefulfor1st said:


> rw7y said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone.
> 
> AF got me today. I just spent the last five hours waiting for the massive craps that I had to calm down a bit.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck. I will keep you in my prayers! Looking forward to seeing a bunch of :bfp: s
> :dust:
> ​
> 
> 
> Massive craps or cramps? LolClick to expand...


hahahaha :dohh:
I meant cramps

...but I've got Celiac disease so I guess it could go either way :shy:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Seriously girls I don't know how u do it :/ I have abnormally long cycles and never know when I ov so don't normally experience the TWW and its driving me bonkers, and I've still got 6 days to go :/


----------



## Jrepp

1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side

2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times

3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so! 

4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing.

5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).

6DPO: yet another vivid dream. I actually woke up crying from this one. Temp dropped a little from 98.02, to 97.89. Gassy, bouts of nausea, right breast somewhat sensitive, cranky, slight cramping in abdomen and still have creamy mucus. I also noticed that my cervix has not dropped since ovulation. I'm still exhausted and my lower back hurts.


----------



## Lii24

Ladies, can I just ask a quickie.....
What HPT would you recommend as the best for a true result?
Thank you o:)


----------



## DSemcho

Temp back up to 97.8, and had lots of cramps last night. No positive OPK this am but maybe later in the day?


----------



## Flibberty87

Lii24 said:


> Ladies, can I just ask a quickie.....
> What HPT would you recommend as the best for a true result?
> Thank you o:)

Most people would say frer. 

I think any sensitive pink dye! So probably frer lol

Anything but blue dye


----------



## DSemcho

FRER. I'm not sure what's available in the uk. I know where I am I buy new Choice cassettes to because they have a sensitivity of like 15


----------



## Anniebobs

Superdrugs own tests are really sensitive, I'd recommend them as a cheaper alternative to the frer.

I'm in the tww again, roll on the 14th! Though I think it's highly unlikely ill get a third bfp this year I'm staying hopeful!


----------



## Nini Lopez

I'm out Af showed her ugly face. Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## HopefulKait88

Nini Lopez said:


> I'm out Af showed her ugly face. Good Luck to everyone!

I'm sorry :(


----------



## lauren1979

Congrats!rozzer! That's amazing!


----------



## BullsBabe

Hi Ladies!! 

New here and sorry for butting in, but if I don't ask I'd probably lose my mind! :wacko:

I'm currently 5dpo (or 7dpo, not really sure ) and feeling the following symptoms. 
Overwhelmingly light headed, slightly sore boobs, back aches, headaches, with thick white cm, and feeling tired.

Know it's probably to early to experience symptoms but this is unusual for me prior to AF.

Any thoughts?? Probably just seeing things, but nice to chat to others about their symptoms :winkwink:


----------



## ashleighhh

So I'm definitely out AF is here. I'm excited about November though I'd be due for AF on the 5th which is 10 days before our 4 yr anniversary and my finance's mothers bday is near the end of November too so onto this cycle! Congrats to all the bfp's so far! Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Lilo1234

Hey ladies, i'm testing on the 11th too.. Feeling pretty scared/excited!!
Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## DSemcho

Progress!!!! :D

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/73281f5b-3d19-4b69-b3aa-19f85130d3d7_zpsd95a8c5b.jpg


----------



## Navyvet98

:cry: I'm out. AF came today; however I am still in for the month October. Can you move me to Oct 31st please. Good Luck ladies


----------



## Jokerette

Well, i am realllly feeling pregnant! I really think this is our month and I think I will get a BFP soon.

I am 8dpo todya, but on 6dpo and 7dpo I had some very faint spotting when i wiped and when i checked my cervix. That seems ways to early for AF so I'm hoping it was implantation bleeding. 

this morning I woke up with a horrible backache which was my first pregnancy sympton with DS#1. 

I tested :bfn: this morning with an IC, but I'm going to buy some FRER for tomorrow and the next day..... FX :dust: to all


----------



## Jokerette

BullsBabe said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> New here and sorry for butting in, but if I don't ask I'd probably lose my mind! :wacko:
> 
> I'm currently 5dpo (or 7dpo, not really sure ) and feeling the following symptoms.
> Overwhelmingly light headed, slightly sore boobs, back aches, headaches, with thick white cm, and feeling tired.
> 
> Know it's probably to early to experience symptoms but this is unusual for me prior to AF.
> 
> Any thoughts?? Probably just seeing things, but nice to chat to others about their symptoms :winkwink:

Welcome! :wave: its had not to analyze every sympton in the TWW!! good lucj!


----------



## Captain

Good morning ladies, quick question.. how do you all resist testing every bloody day!?! I am now five days away from my _very first_ testing day and it was so hard to resist the urge to test when I got up this morning!!


----------



## HopefulKait88

Captain said:


> Good morning ladies, quick question.. how do you all resist testing every bloody day!?! I am now five days away from my _very first_ testing day and it was so hard to resist the urge to test when I got up this morning!!

I know exactly how you feel. I am HORRIBLE at resisting and usually just give in, because, oh I don't know...I like to waste money on tests or something lmao

:winkwink:

LOL but seriously, I've been testing since 6DPO and I'm not sure why I do this to myself....masochist perhaps? I'm now 9DPO and woke up at 4am with AF like cramps. Of course I ran in and checked and notta, zilch! That dumb bee-yotch better not show her face lol 
:af: :af:


----------



## DSemcho

I test everyday from 10DPO. I buy IC's so I can POAS all I want lol


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Well ladies I am definitely out too changed my chart yesterday to spotting instead of light menses as only had discharge when I wiped yesterday and only minor (sorry for TMI) Do you mark light AF when you have steady light flow and spotting as slight discharge when wiping? sorry for the strange post LOL

I was hoping to get another test date in for the end of the month but just found out my hubby who got a new job yesterday has to go away next week, 5/6 days before expected Ovulation date so I am out this new cycle, gutted :-( I should hopefully be ok for Nov as he is due away end of fertility period just as long as he doesn't get shouted to go early or if ovulation is late and Dec we should be ok just adds more pressure although glad he has found a job as was made redundant 4 weeks ago.

any other ladies have their partners work away 2/3 weeks at a time, any tips??? x

And MASSIVE congratulations to all BFP x


----------



## Lynsey82

I don't get it.....

The gynaecologist said on Tuesday that I had a chemical pregnancy as I'd had positives followed by negatives but I've had no bleeding. I did a test last night which was faint positive, then this morning I dipped 2 tests at the same time.... One positive and one negative.

Clearly some of the tests are faulty, but which ones??? All Internet cheapies.

If I had had a chemical 4 days ago should I expect to be bleeding by now? My period is overdue.

Gahhh


----------



## DSemcho

I consider light as every time I wipe there is big streak of pink/red. Spotting as when I wipe once there is little pink but second wipe nothing....


So.... I know this isn't POAS Anonymous but...... Hello! My name is DSemcho and I just realized how much of a POAS addict I am. Hello! My name is DSemcho - and I just realized how much do a POAS addict I am.... I just cleaned out where I stash pregnancy test boxes..... Wow.... 8 FRER boxes, two CB line boxes, one CB digital box and three New Choice boxes.... So about 28 tests? In 9 months..... No including ALL the Wondfo's I went through (about 40)


----------



## Rozzer

Lynsey82 said:


> I don't get it.....
> 
> The gynaecologist said on Tuesday that I had a chemical pregnancy as I'd had positives followed by negatives but I've had no bleeding. I did a test last night which was faint positive, then this morning I dipped 2 tests at the same time.... One positive and one negative.
> 
> Clearly some of the tests are faulty, but which ones??? All Internet cheapies.
> 
> If I had had a chemical 4 days ago should I expect to be bleeding by now? My period is overdue.
> 
> Gahhh

Hmmm that is strange! Could you ask for a blood test? That might help to be sure?


----------



## Lynsey82

Rozzer said:


> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> I don't get it.....
> 
> The gynaecologist said on Tuesday that I had a chemical pregnancy as I'd had positives followed by negatives but I've had no bleeding. I did a test last night which was faint positive, then this morning I dipped 2 tests at the same time.... One positive and one negative.
> 
> Clearly some of the tests are faulty, but which ones??? All Internet cheapies.
> 
> If I had had a chemical 4 days ago should I expect to be bleeding by now? My period is overdue.
> 
> Gahhh
> 
> Hmmm that is strange! Could you ask for a blood test? That might help to be sure?Click to expand...

I think I will do a brand test on Sunday morning if AF hasn't shown up. The gyn said Tuesday after my test that I don't look pregnant so I just took his word as law, but could he even tell just by looking at my cervix this early on?

This is fairly stressful! I will NEVER use those cheapies again.... Either they're giving me false hope or falsely crushing my hopes. Awful.


----------



## LalaR

Lynsey82 said:


> I don't get it.....
> 
> The gynaecologist said on Tuesday that I had a chemical pregnancy as I'd had positives followed by negatives but I've had no bleeding. I did a test last night which was faint positive, then this morning I dipped 2 tests at the same time.... One positive and one negative.
> 
> Clearly some of the tests are faulty, but which ones??? All Internet cheapies.
> 
> If I had had a chemical 4 days ago should I expect to be bleeding by now? My period is overdue.
> 
> Gahhh

Hi Lynsey, one of my mcs was the same. I had hcg levels going up and down and urine tests sometimes positive and sometimes negative. It took about 3 weeks for AF to arrive after my first positive hpt. Hope it all settles soon for you. :hugs:


----------



## Flibberty87

Good evening ladies :) How are we all holding up? I got myself all prepared for bed then realised it was only 8pm and almost cried :( I'm so tired it's unreal! Niece is staying over tonight and she has repeatedly said things about me being pregnant...



Still waiting for updates from the following ladies if anyone has seen them around?
Lauren1979
Kiallen
jenmcn1
tddunn
Bplorton
lmbhj
sunspotss
Curly123
Nabbz90
Mangoes
My Lobster
Mas1118 - awaiting secondary update :p


----------



## Lavinator

Hi flibberty87, please add me for 8th October thanks. Congratulations to all the bfp


----------



## DSemcho

Flibberty - Mangoes got her BFP 2 days ago :)


----------



## Jrepp

Captain said:


> Good morning ladies, quick question.. how do you all resist testing every bloody day!?! I am now five days away from my _very first_ testing day and it was so hard to resist the urge to test when I got up this morning!!

I am resisting this month by not buying the test until I am ready to. I'm thinking that :witch: will be here between 5 and 7 days from now, so I'm going to test in 5 days.



Lynsey82 said:


> I don't get it.....
> 
> The gynaecologist said on Tuesday that I had a chemical pregnancy as I'd had positives followed by negatives but I've had no bleeding. I did a test last night which was faint positive, then this morning I dipped 2 tests at the same time.... One positive and one negative.
> 
> Clearly some of the tests are faulty, but which ones??? All Internet cheapies.
> 
> If I had had a chemical 4 days ago should I expect to be bleeding by now? My period is overdue.
> 
> Gahhh

From what I was told, your body won't go into period prep mode until your hcg levels fall back below 5. It can take a while for your body to absorb the hcg back to normal levels. If you took different tests, one is probably much more sensitive than the other. Good luck.



HGsurvivor05 said:


> Well ladies I am definitely out too changed my chart yesterday to spotting instead of light menses as only had discharge when I wiped yesterday and only minor (sorry for TMI) Do you mark light AF when you have steady light flow and spotting as slight discharge when wiping? sorry for the strange post LOL
> 
> I was hoping to get another test date in for the end of the month but just found out my hubby who got a new job yesterday has to go away next week, 5/6 days before expected Ovulation date so I am out this new cycle, gutted :-( I should hopefully be ok for Nov as he is due away end of fertility period just as long as he doesn't get shouted to go early or if ovulation is late and Dec we should be ok just adds more pressure although glad he has found a job as was made redundant 4 weeks ago.
> 
> any other ladies have their partners work away 2/3 weeks at a time, any tips??? x
> 
> And MASSIVE congratulations to all BFP x

Good luck!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Lynsey82 said:


> I don't get it.....
> 
> The gynaecologist said on Tuesday that I had a chemical pregnancy as I'd had positives followed by negatives but I've had no bleeding. I did a test last night which was faint positive, then this morning I dipped 2 tests at the same time.... One positive and one negative.
> 
> Clearly some of the tests are faulty, but which ones??? All Internet cheapies.
> 
> If I had had a chemical 4 days ago should I expect to be bleeding by now? My period is overdue.
> 
> Gahhh

What brand of Internet cheapies? Google your brand and lot # and it will tell you if it was a bad batch. I had a bad batch of Wondfos that were giving me very clear BFPs (I got 30 or so in a pack and there were about 10-15 that were faulty.)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Captain said:


> Good morning ladies, quick question.. how do you all resist testing every bloody day!?! I am now five days away from my _very first_ testing day and it was so hard to resist the urge to test when I got up this morning!!

I just don't let myself buy any tests until the day of testing, otherwise I'll cave and take them early!


----------



## DSemcho

Have any of you ladies ever used PreSeed? If so did ya'll notice clumps afterward? We just BD'ed and when I was cleaning a wet spot on the bed I noticed whiteish clumps..... No odor to it so I don't think it wasn't DH's semen (has a salty odor) but I have no idea what it was and I'm worried!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Hmm :/ I've been using concieve + so idk how similar they are but we've not had that problem.

Hopefully someone else can be more helpful!


----------



## DSemcho

We tried conceive plus. But also we've used PreSeed like three times and this hasn't happened before


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hey lynsey with my chemical I got my last faint BFP on a Friday and the bleeding started tues arvo


----------



## DD80

Lynsey82 said:


> I don't get it.....
> 
> The gynaecologist said on Tuesday that I had a chemical pregnancy as I'd had positives followed by negatives but I've had no bleeding. I did a test last night which was faint positive, then this morning I dipped 2 tests at the same time.... One positive and one negative.
> 
> Clearly some of the tests are faulty, but which ones??? All Internet cheapies.
> 
> If I had had a chemical 4 days ago should I expect to be bleeding by now? My period is overdue.
> 
> Gahhh

I think I had the same thing last month - I MC on 8/21 - two weeks later my Dr said pregnancy test was negative and checked me and said I was ready to start trying again. 8 days after, I had a faint positive - I even tried a digital and that said pregnant 1-2 weeks. That was a Thursday night, I believe. Digital was on Saturday. My tests didn't seem to get darker and by Tuesday, after a workout, I was having massive cramping. I took a test and it was very, very faint (a squinter). The next day it was negative. It took about 2 weeks after that negative to get my period.

I still don't know if it was a chemical or leftover HCG from the alst pregnancy, but my Dr said my pee test was negative, so I assume chemical. Either way, I'm sorry you are going through it. It is totally confusing. :hugs:


----------



## Lynsey82

So I decided that the Internet cheapies were too unreliable and my boobs are killing me and I feel sick and emotional.... A FRER on Monday was negative, so to try and put my mind at rest I went and got a cb digital, and, well.....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Did you do a cb digi before to compare the time indicator on them? With my chemical I got a preg 1-2 on the Friday when my hcg was on its way down but on the Sunday it said not pregnant


----------



## Lynsey82

hopefulfor1st said:


> Did you do a cb digi before to compare the time indicator on them? With my chemical I got a preg 1-2 on the Friday when my hcg was on its way down but on the Sunday it said not pregnant

I really don't think I had a chemical. I was at the hospital for a check for cervical cancer (which i dont have) and I mentioned to him I'd had a couple of positives and then a negative and he said that's what had probably happened. He didn't do any examinations based on that info, just drew a conclusion.

I think the negatives I got we're false ones because those tests are so crap. From the same dip at the exact same time this morning i got a positive and a negative, so one of them was wrong. I've just had this feeling all along I was pregnant. But time will tell...I got a pack of 2 and will test again Sunday and I'm mentally as prepared as I can be to deal with it if its negative.


----------



## Lynsey82

Lynsey82 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Did you do a cb digi before to compare the time indicator on them? With my chemical I got a preg 1-2 on the Friday when my hcg was on its way down but on the Sunday it said not pregnant
> 
> I really don't think I had a chemical. I was at the hospital for a check for cervical cancer (which i dont have) and I mentioned to him I'd had a couple of positives and then a negative and he said that's what had probably happened. He didn't do any examinations based on that info, just drew a conclusion.
> 
> I think the negatives I got we're false ones because those tests are so crap. From the same dip at the exact same time this morning i got a positive and a negative, so one of them was wrong. I've just had this feeling all along I was pregnant. But time will tell...I got a pack of 2 and will test again Sunday and I'm mentally as prepared as I can be to deal with it if its negative.Click to expand...

I forgot to say.... Monday it was neg on one of these so my hcg must be increasing?


----------



## Jrepp

So, just went to the bathroom and my panties are soaked with what could only be watery cm. Does cm change from creamy to watery after o?


----------



## Lynsey82

Jrepp said:


> So, just went to the bathroom and my panties are soaked with what could only be watery cm. Does cm change from creamy to watery after o?

I read yesterday that it goes slippery before the big o to help the sperm along.


----------



## Jrepp

Lynsey82 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> So, just went to the bathroom and my panties are soaked with what could only be watery cm. Does cm change from creamy to watery after o?
> 
> I read yesterday that it goes slippery before the big o to help the sperm along.Click to expand...

Right, but I ovulated 7 days ago


----------



## Lynsey82

Jrepp said:


> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> So, just went to the bathroom and my panties are soaked with what could only be watery cm. Does cm change from creamy to watery after o?
> 
> I read yesterday that it goes slippery before the big o to help the sperm along.Click to expand...
> 
> Right, but I ovulated 7 days agoClick to expand...

Post Ovulation Cervical Mucus

Following ovulation, you may find that the mucus may quickly return to the thick, tacky mucus or you may have none at all, leading up to your period. Some women experience a glob of mucus prior to getting their period, which is infertile.

I personally found that after O I did have the wetter more slimy discharge which quickly dried up to nothing


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lynsey82 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Did you do a cb digi before to compare the time indicator on them? With my chemical I got a preg 1-2 on the Friday when my hcg was on its way down but on the Sunday it said not pregnant
> 
> I really don't think I had a chemical. I was at the hospital for a check for cervical cancer (which i dont have) and I mentioned to him I'd had a couple of positives and then a negative and he said that's what had probably happened. He didn't do any examinations based on that info, just drew a conclusion.
> 
> I think the negatives I got we're false ones because those tests are so crap. From the same dip at the exact same time this morning i got a positive and a negative, so one of them was wrong. I've just had this feeling all along I was pregnant. But time will tell...I got a pack of 2 and will test again Sunday and I'm mentally as prepared as I can be to deal with it if its negative.Click to expand...



Well fingers crossed everything stays positive!
Your digi says 1-2 so that's less than 4 weeks preg so do another after your period is due and it should say 2-3 :)


----------



## Lynsey82

hopefulfor1st said:


> Lynsey82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> Did you do a cb digi before to compare the time indicator on them? With my chemical I got a preg 1-2 on the Friday when my hcg was on its way down but on the Sunday it said not pregnant
> 
> I really don't think I had a chemical. I was at the hospital for a check for cervical cancer (which i dont have) and I mentioned to him I'd had a couple of positives and then a negative and he said that's what had probably happened. He didn't do any examinations based on that info, just drew a conclusion.
> 
> I think the negatives I got we're false ones because those tests are so crap. From the same dip at the exact same time this morning i got a positive and a negative, so one of them was wrong. I've just had this feeling all along I was pregnant. But time will tell...I got a pack of 2 and will test again Sunday and I'm mentally as prepared as I can be to deal with it if its negative.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well fingers crossed everything stays positive!
> Your digi says 1-2 so that's less than 4 weeks preg so do another after your period is due and it should say 2-3 :)Click to expand...

I will be keeping everything crossed! Thank you


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> So, just went to the bathroom and my panties are soaked with what could only be watery cm. Does cm change from creamy to watery after o?

Yes I find mine to be really watery, except when I'm early pregnant then it's creamy and almost like moisturizer


----------



## BabyDream2011

Hii girls, Room for a little one,, lol, AF due Monday the 7th, so will be testing on that day xx 

Fingers crossed for everybody xx


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> So, just went to the bathroom and my panties are soaked with what could only be watery cm. Does cm change from creamy to watery after o?
> 
> Yes I find mine to be really watery, except when I'm early pregnant then it's creamy and almost like moisturizerClick to expand...

My typical cm is non existent until right before o and then dries up after o. This month has been creamy since o, and kinda watery today at 7DPO


----------



## chelsealynnb

6dpo today. Had some major hot flashes at work!! Super exciting to me because I've always gotten hot flashes before my BFPs in every pregnancy. Those who chart - is there a temp spike after implantation or something? Also had a couple backaches today and tonight I found myself being thirsty for water, which doesn't happen often. Fx'd!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> So, just went to the bathroom and my panties are soaked with what could only be watery cm. Does cm change from creamy to watery after o?

I think it's a little different with everyone. My fertile CM is watery, then after O I get a little bit of sticky white CM. After I get a BFP then I get tons of white lotiony CM


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Does anyone pay attention to their cervical mucus?

Mine was really dry last month (another symptom of my cysts, I suppose) but for the past few days it's been really watery and I feel "wet" down there. isn't this type of cm only supposed to show up just before you ovulate? It should be "fertile" mucus, right? But I shouldn't ovulate for another 4 or 5 days. Or is this just a sign that I'm going to ovulate soon?

We are going to start tomorrow, but now I'm worried that we might miss our fertile window.


----------



## HopefulKait88

Chelsealynnb I had mondo hot flashes at work today too! I'm at 9 DPO and literally had to walk outside a couple times for fresh, cool air. I'm also curious if I possibly implanted this morning (cramps in AM) and there's a temp spike?


----------



## chelsealynnb

HopefulKait88 said:


> Chelsealynnb I had mondo hot flashes at work today too! I'm at 9 DPO and literally had to walk outside a couple times for fresh, cool air. I'm also curious if I possibly implanted this morning (cramps in AM) and there's a temp spike?

That's what I was thinking! It seems early for me to be implanting at 6dpo but my last pregnancy I did get a BFP @ 9dpo so who knows!


----------



## HopefulKait88

Baby dust and good luck to us both :)


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies, Some of your signs sound promising!! FXed!

Lindsay - I am rooting for you!!! Hope it stays positive:)

afm - another blood test today but wont know tip tomorrow afternoon-I hate all this waiting!! I did a few HPT's today and I think I see lines one minute then not - shadowy faint lines. Im searching and hoping to see something so maybe its my imagination. I will let you all know either way....


----------



## Jrepp

1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side

2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times

3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so! 

4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing.

5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).

6DPO: yet another vivid dream. I actually woke up crying from this one. Temp dropped a little from 98.02, to 97.89. Gassy, bouts of nausea, right breast somewhat sensitive, cranky, slight cramping in abdomen and still have creamy mucus. I also noticed that my cervix has not dropped since ovulation. I'm still exhausted and my lower back hurts.

7DPO: yet another vivid dream, nausea, fatigue, gassy, occasional cramping, backache, watery cervical mucus and my boobs are painful to touch (noticed it today when a kid at work ran onto my chest). I've been somewhat moody and really want pineapples.

You can see my chart here:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/badges/mycountdown-badge1.png


----------



## Lii24

BabyDream2011 said:


> Hii girls, Room for a little one,, lol, AF due Monday the 7th, so will be testing on that day xx
> 
> Fingers crossed for everybody xx

Hi babydream2011, I am also due AF on Monday! And will be testing too! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibberty please can you remove me from the front? I will confirm a date if and when my stupid FFing body ovulates! :(


----------



## Frizzabelle

Good luck ladies! 
I broke down and tested this morning at 10 dpo! 
I don't know if I'm imagining things but I thought I could make out a super super faint line! (Within time frame). DH came into the room and I began telling him that I thought I was crazy when he interrupted with, "I see something there!" 
Ahhhhhhhh! Lol.
It's a barely there line so I'm not taking it as a solid bfp yet and it's so early (af due in 4 days) but I am a tad excited. Please please please get darker!


----------



## Lynsey82

Frizzabelle said:


> Good luck ladies!
> I broke down and tested this morning at 10 dpo!
> I don't know if I'm imagining things but I thought I could make out a super super faint line! (Within time frame). DH came into the room and I began telling him that I thought I was crazy when he interrupted with, "I see something there!"
> Ahhhhhhhh! Lol.
> It's a barely there line so I'm not taking it as a solid bfp yet and it's so early (af due in 4 days) but I am a tad excited. Please please please get darker!

Exciting! Can you get a photo?


----------



## Frizzabelle

My phone camera is broken so I can't get a pic :( 
I will try with my husbands this evening when he gets home from work! x

DH has sent me the photo he took this morning.
I know you probably can't see it, it's really very faint!
I don't know how to tweak them either so if anyone wants to play around with it feel free! Lol x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 35


----------



## Lynsey82

Frizzabelle said:


> My phone camera is broken so I can't get a pic :(
> I will try with my husbands this evening when he gets home from work! x
> 
> DH has sent me the photo he took this morning.
> I know you probably can't see it, it's really very faint!
> I don't know how to tweak them either so if anyone wants to play around with it feel free! Lol x

I've tweaked it and put the arrow where I can see a faint line....
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ahh thank you! 
I know it's very early days but am going to test again tomorrow and see if there's any difference :) x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see anything sorry. ICs are awful for indents and Evaps but FX that isn't the case for you and it's the start of your BFP!


----------



## Lynsey82

brunettebimbo said:


> I don't see anything sorry. ICs are awful for indents and Evaps but FX that isn't the case for you and it's the start of your BFP!

I personally hate these tests. They've had a 1 star review from me on amazon. I got a mixture of extremely faint positives and negatives, even from the same urine sample!

The lesson I learned is that they are too unreliable and so it's better to wait till you can use one of the branded tests.

But the line I see is what my first line looked like....barely there but just visible. To the point where you're not certain if you're seeing things!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Frizzabelle said:


> My phone camera is broken so I can't get a pic :(
> I will try with my husbands this evening when he gets home from work! x
> 
> DH has sent me the photo he took this morning.
> I know you probably can't see it, it's really very faint!
> I don't know how to tweak them either so if anyone wants to play around with it feel free! Lol x


Sorry I don't see it but that's cute that oh took a pic! Mine won't touch pee tests and especially would freak if I rested one that had been urine soaked on a phone that would touch your face lol


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thanx ladies, I know it's too early to call one way or another but all the previous cycles I have used the same tests and they have all been stark white so it's quite nice seeing one with some extra pink! Lol.
I hope I can show u one soon that u can all see! Lol x


----------



## hopefulfor1st

At least 9dpo today, pm symptom spotting. 
2x bfn today on ics (morn and arvo) BUT arvo I noticed urine was quite cloudy which it was last pregnancy and tonight I went to get up off the bed fast and felt a pain like ligament pain. 
Will do a frer tomorrow xx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

hopefulfor1st said:


> At least 9dpo today, pm symptom spotting.
> 2x bfn today on ics (morn and arvo) BUT arvo I noticed urine was quite cloudy which it was last pregnancy and tonight I went to get up off the bed fast and felt a pain like ligament pain.
> Will do a frer tomorrow xx


Update- 830pm just BDed and when I "cleaned up" it was tinged brown, please god let it be IB and not AF!!


----------



## DSemcho

DenyseGiguere said:


> Does anyone pay attention to their cervical mucus?
> 
> Mine was really dry last month (another symptom of my cysts, I suppose) but for the past few days it's been really watery and I feel "wet" down there. isn't this type of cm only supposed to show up just before you ovulate? It should be "fertile" mucus, right? But I shouldn't ovulate for another 4 or 5 days. Or is this just a sign that I'm going to ovulate soon?
> 
> We are going to start tomorrow, but now I'm worried that we might miss our fertile window.

Does it resemble egg whites? If so it might be fertileish cm.



Jrepp said:


> 1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side
> 
> 2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times
> 
> 3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so!
> 
> 4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing.
> 
> 5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).
> 
> 6DPO: yet another vivid dream. I actually woke up crying from this one. Temp dropped a little from 98.02, to 97.89. Gassy, bouts of nausea, right breast somewhat sensitive, cranky, slight cramping in abdomen and still have creamy mucus. I also noticed that my cervix has not dropped since ovulation. I'm still exhausted and my lower back hurts.
> 
> 7DPO: yet another vivid dream, nausea, fatigue, gassy, occasional cramping, backache, watery cervical mucus and my boobs are painful to touch (noticed it today when a kid at work ran onto my chest). I've been somewhat moody and really want pineapples.
> 
> You can see my chart here:
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/badges/mycountdown-badge1.png

Wow! I'm hoping those are positive signs!!



brunettebimbo said:


> Flibberty please can you remove me from the front? I will confirm a date if and when my stupid FFing body ovulates! :(

I'm right along with you, but I did have progress on OPKs today!



Frizzabelle said:


> My phone camera is broken so I can't get a pic :(
> I will try with my husbands this evening when he gets home from work! x
> 
> DH has sent me the photo he took this morning.
> I know you probably can't see it, it's really very faint!
> I don't know how to tweak them either so if anyone wants to play around with it feel free! Lol x

I don't see it Hun, but it's possible that the camera made the pic to light. I know when I take pics of my OPKs with my IPad the lines look lighter in the pic than in real life.



hopefulfor1st said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> At least 9dpo today, pm symptom spotting.
> 2x bfn today on ics (morn and arvo) BUT arvo I noticed urine was quite cloudy which it was last pregnancy and tonight I went to get up off the bed fast and felt a pain like ligament pain.
> Will do a frer tomorrow xx
> 
> 
> Update- 830pm just BDed and when I "cleaned up" it was tinged brown, please god let it be IB and not AF!!Click to expand...

I hope it's IB! Fx'd!!!




AFM I'll show you my day so far in pictures.

11:45am -

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpsa9812329.jpg
Woke up to this sweet baby snuggling me.

12:00pm -

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpsb1bfc3c2.jpg
I had the past two days of OPKS lined up in order when I went to bed. Cat went into bathroom and did that.

1:00pm -

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpscb8c02e3.jpg

YAY! I may get a positive today or tomorrow!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Omg! How frustrating about your tests! My dog snuggles me in bed but lately I just get agro cos I wanna stretch out and he has to sleep right against my thighs so I try kick him down to my feet lol

I've got a pad on prepared for bed so I can keep an eye on things, and tomorrow hubby is in Sydney allllllllll day for a gamers expo so I will be alone all day with my tests lol


----------



## DSemcho

Nice! I'm about to take another OPK :D


----------



## Pix

Soooo. I know I'm new. But I keep thinking if I joking this lucky thread then I'll get a BFP.  

Ok. So I can hope! 
Currently 8dpo
Af due on the 10th 

Of course I tested today andddd. -


----------



## Cjohnson13

Waiting for my 2nd beta... Nerve wracking.... At 10dp5dt it was only 41 so I'm hoping it doubles


----------



## Mas1118

I'm feeling a bit crampy today and sad. Worried about my results. Feel like I'm out and I just hate to face another failed cycle and another round of 6am appts, blood work, ultrasounds, injections, craziness!!!! I can't wait to not be trying anymore! Why does this have to be so hard:( sorry for the vent ladies. But I feel bad right now


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Pink wipes now...
Pretty sure ill wake up tomorrow to AF :/ 
This is all new to me I've only had one period in 2 years!


----------



## Flibberty87

I know that feeling!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

At least if she comes ill be starting a fresh cycle with clomid. Going to bed now so I don't have to see what's going on down there.


----------



## Flibberty87

Ah good old clomid :) night x


----------



## DSemcho

YAY!!!!! I think tonight will be the night..

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps71f10dac.jpg

To keep myself occupied I'm making a blanket for my sister. This granny square covers my lap and almost took a whole ball of yarn!

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps3f9b162c.jpg


----------



## chelsealynnb

hopefulfor1st said:


> Pink wipes now...
> Pretty sure ill wake up tomorrow to AF :/
> This is all new to me I've only had one period in 2 years!

Shoot! I guess it's better than just waiting for AF to start and knowing you don't have a BFP :/ hopefully this cycle goes quick!


----------



## Flibberty87

DSemcho said:


> YAY!!!!! I think tonight will be the night..
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps71f10dac.jpg
> 
> To keep myself occupied I'm making a blanket for my sister. This granny square covers my lap and almost took a whole ball of yarn!
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps3f9b162c.jpg

I've just finished a blanket that is one giant granny square lol its mahoosive!


----------



## DSemcho

I want to do one giant granny square but I wasn't sure how it would turn out... That'll be my next project!!!! After I learn to crochet a scarf lool


----------



## Jrepp

Temp jumped from hanging around 98.02 to 98.44 this morning.


----------



## jamesmomma201

I don't know what to think. I was trying to hold off till next week to test, but my temp jumped this morning so I went ahead and tested. Not even anything to squint at. If it was gonna be positive, shouldn't it show by now??


----------



## Flibberty87

DSemcho said:


> I want to do one giant granny square but I wasn't sure how it would turn out... That'll be my next project!!!! After I learn to crochet a scarf lool

I've used two normal sized balls of wool and one giant soft baby wool. It could easy fit a double bed :) 

Also mid blanket made up of loads of small squares.

Also mid knitting a scarf.

I'm such an old woman hah


----------



## DSemcho

I have a baby blanket I'm making but the granny squares are so tiny it'll take 112 squares. Also a scarf I started knitting lol

Omg it's 68 F (20C) here! I'm outside at work in capris and sandals... It wasn't that cold when I got here.


----------



## Flibberty87

I wish it was 20c here haha we've just had a HUGE shower of rain and my street now looks like a river.

On the bright side, got my stepdaughter cleaning. Well, mopping all the floors and the carpets with her play cleaning trolley her granny got her.

She's currently 'sweeping' with a dustpan and brush and emptying the nothingness into the bin. It's freaking adorable! OH was furious about the cleaning trolley at first, thought that it would train her to be a housewife/janitor. 

I told him to get a grip. I would have loved something like that when I was a nipper!


----------



## nabbz90

Hi ladies I have not come in since I joined because I was trying to keep myself busy, still no bfp for me but I posted this question, any feedback would be great!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2023551-can.html


----------



## Flibberty87

Arrrgh. I just did a test. 5pm very diluted pee at 9dpo. 

I thought I could maybe see a line so had a tinker and can definitely see a line. But I don't trust tweaks.

Time for a frer in the morning maybe?


----------



## Jrepp

jamesmomma201 said:


> I don't know what to think. I was trying to hold off till next week to test, but my temp jumped this morning so I went ahead and tested. Not even anything to squint at. If it was gonna be positive, shouldn't it show by now??

It would take 2-3 days after implantation to be positive.



DSemcho said:


> I have a baby blanket I'm making but the granny squares are so tiny it'll take 112 squares. Also a scarf I started knitting lol
> 
> Omg it's 68 F (20C) here! I'm outside at work in capris and sandals... It wasn't that cold when I got here.

It's 35'F here in Colorado.


----------



## HopefulKait88

Jamesmomma- I'm in the same boat. Today is 10DPO and I tested and was thinking if I didn't get a pos, I was probably out this month. I had cramping yesterday morning which could have been LO possibly implanting, so I suppose it wouldn't show up for a couple more days. The whole cycle really confuses me, to be honest :shrug: I hear mixed messages about when the egg 'usually' implants (9DPO apparently), but then I also see it can vary from 2-4 days so I just find myself getting overwhelmed and frustrated :-( I know I need to be more patient, but it's difficult when I continue to see other people with BFP's. Don't get me wrong, I'm excited for them, but October 20th was supposed to be LO#1's due date and as it approaches, it's getting harder and harder :-(

I'm keeping us all in my prayers. No one should have to go through what we go through, but I know that in the end it'll all be worth it for all of us. <3


----------



## Jokerette

Flibberty87 said:


> Arrrgh. I just did a test. 5pm very diluted pee at 9dpo.
> 
> I thought I could maybe see a line so had a tinker and can definitely see a line. But I don't trust tweaks.
> 
> Time for a frer in the morning maybe?

yes test with an FRER!!! fingers crossed!


----------



## Jokerette

so, i had a big temp dip this morning :( below my coverline at 9dpo. I had very faint spotting when i checked my cervix at 6dpo, 7 dpo, 8dpo, and today... which i was really hoping was implantation... but now im so afraid AF is going to show :( my LP is normally 11-12 days. I took a FRER this morning and it was BFN.


----------



## jamesmomma201

HopefulKait88 said:


> Jamesmomma- I'm in the same boat. Today is 10DPO and I tested and was thinking if I didn't get a pos, I was probably out this month. I had cramping yesterday morning which could have been LO possibly implanting, so I suppose it wouldn't show up for a couple more days. The whole cycle really confuses me, to be honest :shrug: I hear mixed messages about when the egg 'usually' implants (9DPO apparently), but then I also see it can vary from 2-4 days so I just find myself getting overwhelmed and frustrated :-( I know I need to be more patient, but it's difficult when I continue to see other people with BFP's. Don't get me wrong, I'm excited for them, but October 20th was supposed to be LO#1's due date and as it approaches, it's getting harder and harder :-(
> 
> I'm keeping us all in my prayers. No one should have to go through what we go through, but I know that in the end it'll all be worth it for all of us. <3

Sorry to hear about that! Maybe by the 20th you'll have your bfp and something new to be excited about! Hopefully we will both just be a little later to show a + on a test. GL!


----------



## HopefulKait88

Thank you, you too


----------



## Jrepp

HopefulKait88 said:


> Jamesmomma- I'm in the same boat. Today is 10DPO and I tested and was thinking if I didn't get a pos, I was probably out this month. I had cramping yesterday morning which could have been LO possibly implanting, so I suppose it wouldn't show up for a couple more days. The whole cycle really confuses me, to be honest :shrug: I hear mixed messages about when the egg 'usually' implants (9DPO apparently), but then I also see it can vary from 2-4 days so I just find myself getting overwhelmed and frustrated :-( I know I need to be more patient, but it's difficult when I continue to see other people with BFP's. Don't get me wrong, I'm excited for them, but October 20th was supposed to be LO#1's due date and as it approaches, it's getting harder and harder :-(
> 
> I'm keeping us all in my prayers. No one should have to go through what we go through, but I know that in the end it'll all be worth it for all of us. <3

I'm sorry to here that. You aren't out until AF shows


----------



## hopefulfor1st

AF is here.

Let me know when there's a November thread!


----------



## tddunn

Ok ladies, here is my update. I am 12 dpo today. While at work I decided to take a test on my lunch break. In my last pregnancy I got my BFP at 10 dpo. Faint, but there. When at 10 dpo this time I didnt get it I freaked out thinking that im out. Well anyways, todays test at lunch revealed a squinter BFP!!!:happydance: I thought I was just seeing things so I pulled one of my good friends aside and asked her to look and be 100% honest with me beause I was already prepared to have to try again this month. She said she saw it, she said its really faint but if u tilt the test its there!!! She said I probably just implanted later this time. Im still feeling skeptical. God I pray this one sticks. This is our first cycle trying after an MC. [-o&lt;


----------



## HopefulKait88

tddunn said:


> Ok ladies, here is my update. I am 12 dpo today. While at work I decided to take a test on my lunch break. In my last pregnancy I got my BFP at 10 dpo. Faint, but there. When at 10 dpo this time I didnt get it I freaked out thinking that im out. Well anyways, todays test at lunch revealed a squinter BFP!!!:happydance: I thought I was just seeing things so I pulled one of my good friends aside and asked her to look and be 100% honest with me beause I was already prepared to have to try again this month. She said she saw it, she said its really faint but if u tilt the test its there!!! She said I probably just implanted later this time. Im still feeling skeptical. God I pray this one sticks. This is our first cycle trying after an MC. [-o&lt;

Congrats!! So exciting  H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

tddunn said:


> Ok ladies, here is my update. I am 12 dpo today. While at work I decided to take a test on my lunch break. In my last pregnancy I got my BFP at 10 dpo. Faint, but there. When at 10 dpo this time I didnt get it I freaked out thinking that im out. Well anyways, todays test at lunch revealed a squinter BFP!!!:happydance: I thought I was just seeing things so I pulled one of my good friends aside and asked her to look and be 100% honest with me beause I was already prepared to have to try again this month. She said she saw it, she said its really faint but if u tilt the test its there!!! She said I probably just implanted later this time. Im still feeling skeptical. God I pray this one sticks. This is our first cycle trying after an MC. [-o&lt;

Congrats! A line is a line :) Wishing you a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats tddunn! Hope it's a sticky one!


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

Congratulations tddunn! :)


----------



## Jrepp

It's time for my daily symptom update lol.

1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side

2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times

3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so! 

4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing.

5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).

6DPO: yet another vivid dream. I actually woke up crying from this one. Temp dropped a little from 98.02, to 97.89. Gassy, bouts of nausea, right breast somewhat sensitive, cranky, slight cramping in abdomen and still have creamy mucus. I also noticed that my cervix has not dropped since ovulation. I'm still exhausted and my lower back hurts.

7DPO: yet another vivid dream, nausea, fatigue, gassy, occasional cramping, backache, watery cervical mucus and my boobs are painful to touch (noticed it today when a kid at work ran onto my chest). I've been somewhat moody and really want pineapples.

8DPO: temp increased .42' today. My boobs are very tender to the touch, and ache quite a bit from the pressure on my bra. I had another really vivid dream last night, making it 5 in a row. I woke up nauseated and have been nausea on and off all day. I'm tired as tired could be (TGIF), and really moody. I've had some twinges on my right side, and actually a few on my left side as well. I'm wondering IF I am pregnant, since I am feeling pinches on both sides of my uterus, if the pain I felt directly after ovulation was perhaps twins coming down the tube? Couldn't help myself and bought an answer brand test, which was of course negative. Gonna test again in 2 days.

You can see my chart here:
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/res/img/badges/mycountdown-badge1.png


----------



## MommyCandice

getting so close to testing day, have somehow managed to hold off on testing and since im due for af on tuesday i was gonna wait and if she didn't show her ugly face on tuesday i was gonna test on wednesday, but I am thinking about going out and buying a test and testing in the morning, i just wish these stupid hot flashes would leave me be they are making it so difficult to sleep at night and being epileptic i need my sleep, my boobs are feeling weirdly heavy and looking very veiny, really hoping for my bfp but i know if i dont get one in the morning i still have to stay positive, im not out till the witch rears her ugly face, gah my symptoms for the most part though seem to have dwindled, a few days ago i had way to many, now i seem to have next to none, really hope im pregnant, gonna try temping next cycle if i dont get my bfp
fingers crossed

congrats to everyone who has gotten there bfp already and everyone who hasnt yet baby dust to us all :D


----------



## Flibberty87

I did two tests this morning. One ic and one frer. Ic is teasing me again and frer is bfn. 

I think I'm out :( I'm 10dpo today. Last time I was pregnant I'd had allsorts of symptoms by now including IB and then bfp at 11dpo (I think)

I'm still a tiny bit hopeful


----------



## Flibberty87

Ok at 10 minutes frer MAY have the tiniest line ever. I'm not going to test tomorrow. This is too sad :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Post pictures Flibberty!

Hi Girls, I finally got crosshairs today but I think it might be wrong. I think I ovulated then (I don't do OPKs) but can't be sure. I didn't go to bed until 2am then was up every 30 minutes or so. I finally fell asleep around 6am and took my temperature at 7.15 which is 45 minutes later than usual. Do you think I wait and see what tomorrow's temp does and maybe discard today's? I don't want to leave it there and have actually missed O!


----------



## Flibberty87

When the little monster gets up I'll do it. I took pictures but they never show what the eye can see!

I swear, my stepdaughter is the laziest child I've ever met lol she went to sleep about 7:20 last nighy and she's still asleep. Not complaining, jus' saying :p


----------



## brunettebimbo

:lol: That's good! My son usually sleeps somewhere from 7-7!


----------



## tddunn

Maybe your not out Flibberty, I got my BFP with my first pregnancy on 10 dpo, but this time I was 12 dpo before it showed, and with this one my second line is definitely there but still oh so faint. (getting stronger though!) Your not out till AF shows. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## Flibberty87

brunettebimbo said:


> :lol: That's good! My son usually sleeps somewhere from 7-7!

She usually sleeps from about 8-9 sometimes later until about 7.

Bedtime is 7 but she sometimes lays awake for ages and watches a film but last night's film obviously didn't interest her lol and I'd had her going crazy all day to tire her out. She always wakes up in a gorgeous mood aswell I love Friday night sleepovers :)


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats tddun! Mine is also a complete squinter!
Posting another pic, this mornings test is the one at the bottom, it's still barely visible but slightly more definite in person! x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 29


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Frizzabelle said:


> Congrats tddun! Mine is also a complete squinter!
> Posting another pic, this mornings test is the one at the bottom, it's still barely visible but slightly more definite in person! x

I see it on the top test :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Pics please flib! 

Hey I can't find an answer to this online but since I oved late last time I took clomid (for jace) should I expect late o again or is it a lucky dip?


----------



## MrsT&Ben

I think I'm due to test on the 14th my cycle messed up a bit last month so it could be anywhere in the week after that :(

Good luck all x


----------



## DSemcho

Ok so I'm sure my testing date is going to be Oct 19th. AF will either be due that day or the 20th, depending on when I get a positive OPK. But that sharp pains last night has me certain I either o'ed last night or will today...


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Ok so I'm sure my testing date is going to be Oct 19th. AF will either be due that day or the 20th, depending on when I get a positive OPK. But that sharp pains last night has me certain I either o'ed last night or will today...


Hooray for ovulating!!!

Well since AF arrived today I counted back I must've oved on the 20th sept and I had only BDed on the 13th then 19th (hubs bday) then the 22nd so I didn't bd near enough!!


----------



## Flibberty87

https://imgur.com/kHGU33E

Let's see if this works.


----------



## Flibberty87

https://imgur.com/qZRZLc3 at 10 mins
https://imgur.com/2ZuK1zO IC at 5 mins

It won't let me just post the image and I can't get on my laptop atm.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> https://imgur.com/kHGU33E
> 
> Let's see if this works.

I totally see it!!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

hopefulfor1st said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/kHGU33E
> 
> Let's see if this works.
> 
> I totally see it!!!!Click to expand...

Really? I could only see a line when I tweaked it but I don't trust tweaks lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/kHGU33E
> 
> Let's see if this works.
> 
> I totally see it!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Really? I could only see a line when I tweaked it but I don't trust tweaks lolClick to expand...

I could see it and I inverted it on my phone and saw it too


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm seeing something really faint but can't be 100% it's not line eye. Can't wait for an update!


----------



## Flibberty87

Don't be getting me excited!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Don't be getting me excited!

You could post it in the gallery?


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm waiting two more days to test again. 

That first frer was at about 3 minutes aswell I forgot to add


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Naw if your pregnant who will start a November thread!


----------



## Flibberty87

You can! Tbh I'll probably be in it. I'm not lucky enough to fall pregnant this fast twice


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> You can! Tbh I'll probably be in it. I'm not lucky enough to fall pregnant this fast twice

That's exactly how I feel :) I've only ovulated 3x in 2 years and conceived twice.... The odds aren't in my favour!


----------



## Flibberty87

Well until I took clomid last time I didn't ovulate for about 2 1/2 years. First round of clomid I fell. Haven't ovulated on my own in over 3 years now. This is only my first cycle since mc in june and I hope clomid is magical again but it's not looking likely


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Well until I took clomid last time I didn't ovulate for about 2 1/2 years. First round of clomid I fell. Haven't ovulated on my own in over 3 years now. This is only my first cycle since mc in june and I hope clomid is magical again but it's not looking likely

It's still early :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I know it is. And I know I'm not out until witchypoo shows her face.

Most of my symptoms have gone now too. Major symptom still remains though. Your favourite one haha its been about 3 days now


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see anything sorry Hun :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Neither do I lol that's why I'm feeling out but I'll keep a tiny bit of hope just in case :)


----------



## DSemcho

hopefulfor1st said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm sure my testing date is going to be Oct 19th. AF will either be due that day or the 20th, depending on when I get a positive OPK. But that sharp pains last night has me certain I either o'ed last night or will today...
> 
> 
> Hooray for ovulating!!!
> 
> Well since AF arrived today I counted back I must've oved on the 20th sept and I had only BDed on the 13th then 19th (hubs bday) then the 22nd so I didn't bd near enough!!Click to expand...

I am excited!! :D 
And I'm sorry you got AF :( But next month is going to be a lucky month - I can feel it! (Plus November is my birthday month :D)



Flibberty87 said:


> https://imgur.com/kHGU33E
> 
> Let's see if this works.




brunettebimbo said:


> I don't see anything sorry Hun :(

I'm sorry Flib I don't see it :( But maybe it's to early?


AFM - I'm scared! I know I haven't gotten my positive yet and I know I have two more days (today and tomorrow) to get a positive... And I only have 4 OPK's left!!! Noo!!! So I'm going to test in the evenings ONLY and see what happens. If I don't get a positive OPK I hope my temp tells me something!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> I know it is. And I know I'm not out until witchypoo shows her face.
> 
> Most of my symptoms have gone now too. Major symptom still remains though. Your favourite one haha its been about 3 days now


The only time your happy about it haha!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I'm sure my testing date is going to be Oct 19th. AF will either be due that day or the 20th, depending on when I get a positive OPK. But that sharp pains last night has me certain I either o'ed last night or will today...
> 
> 
> Hooray for ovulating!!!
> 
> Well since AF arrived today I counted back I must've oved on the 20th sept and I had only BDed on the 13th then 19th (hubs bday) then the 22nd so I didn't bd near enough!!Click to expand...
> 
> I am excited!! :D
> And I'm sorry you got AF :( But next month is going to be a lucky month - I can feel it! (Plus November is my birthday month :D)
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/kHGU33E
> 
> Let's see if this works.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> I don't see anything sorry Hun :(Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Flib I don't see it :( But maybe it's to early?
> 
> 
> AFM - I'm scared! I know I haven't gotten my positive yet and I know I have two more days (today and tomorrow) to get a positive... And I only have 4 OPK's left!!! Noo!!! So I'm going to test in the evenings ONLY and see what happens. If I don't get a positive OPK I hope my temp tells me something!Click to expand...

Why only 2 days??? Is the oh going away or something?


----------



## DSemcho

No, but I know I'm going to get my positive today or tomorrow. But I take OPK's every 1.5 - 3 hours when I'm at this point (usually at the 1 hour or 2 hour mark lol) and I can't!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> No, but I know I'm going to get my positive today or tomorrow. But I take OPK's every 1.5 - 3 hours when I'm at this point (usually at the 1 hour or 2 hour mark lol) and I can't!!

Maybe that's not long enough for the LH to build up? Shouldn't u be holding your pee 3-4 hrs?


----------



## DSemcho

I don't think it matters. Cause sometimes they're darker and sometimes they are lighter =/ This mornings was light after no peeing for 8 hours


----------



## Flibberty87

I've just almost had a little cry (very emotional atm) OH just asked ne did I test this morning, I told him I had and was negative he asked me for the test so he could have a squint at it. Bless him. Even though it's invalid 5 hours later lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> I've just almost had a little cry (very emotional atm) OH just asked ne did I test this morning, I told him I had and was negative he asked me for the test so he could have a squint at it. Bless him. Even though it's invalid 5 hours later lol

Naww, hopefully your emotional state means a BFP is close!
The day b4 my last BFP (chemical) I saw a cute baby at work and run to the toilets crying cos I missed my boy :/ (this never happened even on my first day back and I only work 1.5 days a week) all made sense when I saw the BFP the next day!

Keep poopin and keep testin!


----------



## DSemcho

Flibberty87 said:


> I've just almost had a little cry (very emotional atm) OH just asked ne did I test this morning, I told him I had and was negative he asked me for the test so he could have a squint at it. Bless him. Even though it's invalid 5 hours later lol

Aww I'm happy he wants to look himself! When I ask my DH to look at my tests he just glances real fast (like look and look away) and says he saw nothing. smh



hopefulfor1st said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> I've just almost had a little cry (very emotional atm) OH just asked ne did I test this morning, I told him I had and was negative he asked me for the test so he could have a squint at it. Bless him. Even though it's invalid 5 hours later lol
> 
> Naww, hopefully your emotional state means a BFP is close!
> The day b4 my last BFP (chemical) I saw a cute baby at work and run to the toilets crying cos I missed my boy :/ (this never happened even on my first day back and I only work 1.5 days a week) all made sense when I saw the BFP the next day!
> 
> Keep poopin and keep testin!Click to expand...

Hah.. Keep poopin and testin... That made me giggle.
Right before I found out I was pregnant the first time I was visiting my family before our big move overseas, and was with my niece and I had started bawling because I was angry that my sister had never wanted a kid but had gotten pregnant and had her...


Ugh I want to goo home and do my OPK!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> I've just almost had a little cry (very emotional atm) OH just asked ne did I test this morning, I told him I had and was negative he asked me for the test so he could have a squint at it. Bless him. Even though it's invalid 5 hours later lol
> 
> Aww I'm happy he wants to look himself! When I ask my DH to look at my tests he just glances real fast (like look and look away) and says he saw nothing. smh
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> I've just almost had a little cry (very emotional atm) OH just asked ne did I test this morning, I told him I had and was negative he asked me for the test so he could have a squint at it. Bless him. Even though it's invalid 5 hours later lolClick to expand...
> 
> !Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, mine would be like
> "Ew, Ew, you peed on that- get it the hell away from me!!, I don't even want to SEE a pee stick"
> 
> Things he cannot handle in regards to vaginas- pee sticks, pads and tampons (even unused he can't be around then). The mention or thought of me on my period (only time I shower and change with closed doors), basically anything to do with vag that isn't sex and he's out! Maturity level of a teenage boy!Click to expand...


----------



## ac2010

I'm praying for everyone. I didn't have a lot of symptoms so don't think your out yet.


----------



## DSemcho

hopefulfor1st said:


> LOL, mine would be like
> "Ew, Ew, you peed on that- get it the hell away from me!!, I don't even want to SEE a pee stick"
> 
> Things he cannot handle in regards to vaginas- pee sticks, pads and tampons (even unused he can't be around then). The mention or thought of me on my period (only time I shower and change with closed doors), basically anything to do with vag that isn't sex and he's out! Maturity level of a teenage boy!

Hah! Mine was getting annoyed when I kept my OPK sticks on the counter. He doesn't want to touch any of my HPT's! Even if I have a cap on it (FRER's)


----------



## jamesmomma201

I know it's not good to read too much into your chart, but can y'all take a look at mine? I'm trying not to get excited but I feel like I'm about one good temp away from triphasic!


----------



## Flibberty87

hopefulfor1st said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> I've just almost had a little cry (very emotional atm) OH just asked ne did I test this morning, I told him I had and was negative he asked me for the test so he could have a squint at it. Bless him. Even though it's invalid 5 hours later lol
> 
> Aww I'm happy he wants to look himself! When I ask my DH to look at my tests he just glances real fast (like look and look away) and says he saw nothing. smh
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> I've just almost had a little cry (very emotional atm) OH just asked ne did I test this morning, I told him I had and was negative he asked me for the test so he could have a squint at it. Bless him. Even though it's invalid 5 hours later lolClick to expand...
> 
> !Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, mine would be like
> "Ew, Ew, you peed on that- get it the hell away from me!!, I don't even want to SEE a pee stick"
> 
> Things he cannot handle in regards to vaginas- pee sticks, pads and tampons (even unused he can't be around then). The mention or thought of me on my period (only time I shower and change with closed doors), basically anything to do with vag that isn't sex and he's out! Maturity level of a teenage boy!Click to expand...
> 
> Haha I'm surprised mine asked to look tbh. It was capped though but still..
> 
> I'm not an emotional person normally, I very very rarely cry and I've been feeling weepy today and having stepdaughter being so clingy with me today is making me even more broody.
> 
> Not looking forward to home time!Click to expand...


----------



## DSemcho

My DH made the comment of 'This is the longest fertile week ever!" And I went in to explain that I expected to ovulate on CD18 and that's why we started on CD12 and he just put his hand up and told me he didn't want me to explain it to him. >_<


----------



## Jrepp

I started a November thread for those that are out of October. 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2024423-hoping-november.html


----------



## justagirl2

jamesmomma201 said:


> I know it's not good to read too much into your chart, but can y'all take a look at mine? I'm trying not to get excited but I feel like I'm about one good temp away from triphasic!

what does triphasic mean??


----------



## Jrepp

justagirl2 said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> I know it's not good to read too much into your chart, but can y'all take a look at mine? I'm trying not to get excited but I feel like I'm about one good temp away from triphasic!
> 
> what does triphasic mean??Click to expand...

Triphasic means that you see 3 different temperature levels. For example, my temps were hanging around 97.7 before I ovulated and then jumped to around 98.0. That's a biphasic pattern. However, today and yesterday's temps have been at 98.44 and 98.46. If it continues in the 98.4s then I would have a triphasic pattern (97.7, 98.0 and 98.4)


----------



## Jokerette

im out.... :witch: AF arrived. :( I'm crushed. i really thought the spotting at 6dpo was implantation bleeding.


----------



## DSemcho

Aw Joker I'm sorry! I hope next cycle is better for you :)


----------



## Jrepp

I have company coming over in a few hours to go to a pumpkin festival, and when I went to take some dishes out of the dishwasher, I threw up all over them :cry:


----------



## DSemcho

O.O

I want to giggle about that... but that just means you have to rewash them... I'm sorry :( I'm hoping that's a good sign though.


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> O.O
> 
> I want to giggle about that... but that just means you have to rewash them... I'm sorry :( I'm hoping that's a good sign though.

It's sad, but in a funny sort of way! They are being rewashed now, but hubby said he would do the rest.


----------



## DSemcho

Aww that's sweet!! I'm not sure what my husband would do lol. He surprises me when he is sweet lol.


----------



## RachelW

Tomorrow will be 1DPO for me so I'm an October tester , today is CD14 for me and I had a positive ovulation test today so fingers crossed :) good luck to all


----------



## RachelW

Il be testing on the 18th October forgot to say :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

Jrepp said:


> I have company coming over in a few hours to go to a pumpkin festival, and when I went to take some dishes out of the dishwasher, I threw up all over them :cry:

Awww I did giggle but it was the sympathetic giggle :hugs:

I was on my way to a photo session this morning, and I ALWAYS sing with the radio, and Katy Perry's "Roar" came on and I started singing and 2 lines in I was crying....I was like, "seriously...."


----------



## Lynsey82

Well, I definitely have my BFP! :happydance:

I just pray that this little one sticks

Good luck to everyone still waiting


----------



## Jrepp

Lynsey82 said:


> Well, I definitely have my BFP! :happydance:
> 
> I just pray that this little one sticks
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting

Congratulations!


----------



## DSemcho

Lynsey82 said:


> Well, I definitely have my BFP! :happydance:
> 
> I just pray that this little one sticks
> 
> Good luck to everyone still waiting

Pics or it didn't happen!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

Man, the time flew by today! Congratulations to everyone who got a :bfp: today, and I'm sorry that :witch: found a few today.

AFM:
1DPO: Major cramps and muscle twinges extending from my right hip to my pubic bone. There were also a few twinges on my left side

2DPO: Slight ache with occasional twinges in right side, very light pink tint on toilet paper this morning, boobs slightly tender at times

3DPO: still achy in lower abdomen. Hopefully it's the little eggy making its way down the tube. Boobs increasingly tender and had a dream I got my husband shot in the head and killed when I begged him to take me to the hospital because my belly hurt....... Vivid? I think so! 

4DPO: The twinge type cramps that I had over the weekend seem to have mellowed. I have only gotten a few today that stopped me in my tracks. I did pinpoint the pain to have started where my ovary would be and tracked it down my fallopian tube! My boobs are increasingly tender and I have had a mad case of farts today but I'm not sure if it is anything because I had chili for dinner last night. My lower back hurts and I have been very grumpy all day long. I had another really vivid dream last night about moving and falling down the stairs and having to go to the doctor to see if my baby was ok. That's the second night in a row that I have had a dream about being pregnant, and I never dream I'm pregnant. I also had some acidic liquid burps this morning that weren't very appealing.

5DPO: mild cramping in my uterus, but no twinges near my hips anymore, cranky, tired, still a lot of creamy mucus and the third vivid dream in a row. My boobs are kinda sensitive but they don't hurt at all otherwise. Besides that, I almost threw up at the grocery store when my husband and I walked by some cheese (which coincidentally is the same cheese I threw up all over when I had my chemical).

6DPO: yet another vivid dream. I actually woke up crying from this one. Temp dropped a little from 98.02, to 97.89. Gassy, bouts of nausea, right breast somewhat sensitive, cranky, slight cramping in abdomen and still have creamy mucus. I also noticed that my cervix has not dropped since ovulation. I'm still exhausted and my lower back hurts.

7DPO: yet another vivid dream, nausea, fatigue, gassy, occasional cramping, backache, watery cervical mucus and my boobs are painful to touch (noticed it today when a kid at work ran onto my chest). I've been somewhat moody and really want pineapples.

8DPO: temp increased .42' today. My boobs are very tender to the touch, and ache quite a bit from the pressure on my bra. I had another really vivid dream last night, making it 5 in a row. I woke up nauseated and have been nausea on and off all day. I'm tired as tired could be (TGIF), and really moody. I've had some twinges on my right side, and actually a few on my left side as well. I'm wondering IF I am pregnant, since I am feeling pinches on both sides of my uterus, if the pain I felt directly after ovulation was perhaps twins coming down the tube? Couldn't help myself and bought an answer brand test, which was of course negative. Gonna test again in 2 days.

9DPO: My temp stayed elevated today 98.46, so I think that is a good sign. My body temp throughout the day is usually around 97.8. I woke up nauseous but because we had family coming over I felt the need to do some dishes....but I threw up all over the clean ones as I pulled them out :cry:. I continue to be exhausted throughout the day and my breasts are so tender I can barely touch them without wincing in pain. I have quite the headache going as well. My cervix is still high and leaking creamy mucus. I've had a few very minor pinching feelings on my right side, but nothing like it was a few days ago. I had yet another vivid dream, so much so that I am dreading going to sleep now because I don't like what I see. My back is killing me, and I can't seem to stop farting. I also woke up with quite a few pimples, which made me angry because I haven't had a breakout since high school.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats lynsey!


----------



## Captain

Well I was feeling although I might be out today, for no particular reason just a gut feeling (although my breasts have been getting more tender/sore by the day and today was no different). Then I just cried during the puck drop of the Leafs game. Kinda gives me hope that something's going on in there, that or I'm positively insane. Three days to go!


----------



## DSemcho

How many DPO?


----------



## Captain

DSemcho said:


> How many DPO?

11 I think/hope?
This is my husband and my selfs very first try, I'm new to the forum and all the science behind baby making so I'm still getting my ahead around it all! If I've worked it out correctly, though, I should be able to test on the 8th.


----------



## Katydid3480

Add me please. I will be testing October 14th. Lots of symptoms, hoping for my BFP!!


----------



## Rozzer

Yay Lynsey, that's awesome - congrats!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations Lynsey :)

AFM - I discarded yesterday's temperature and still got my crosshairs on the same day :happydance: I'm just hoping that the BDing that we did was enough!


----------



## Flibberty87

New ladies you're in.

Congrats Lynsey82! 

I knew this thread was going to be lucky :) 8 bfps already! 

AFM - I feel dreadful this morning even after 9 hours sleep and I had a nap yesterday. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## MommyCandice

so I ended up testing this morning and it was a BFN sorta disappoointed as I really thought this was my month just trying to stay positive as I'm not due for af till Tuesday and im not out till she rears her ugly face, just gonna wait and see if she comes tuesday if she doesnt im going to test wednesday morning, such a long wait yet gah!!! :(


----------



## Flibberty87

New ladies you're in.

Congrats Lynsey82! 

I knew this thread was going to be lucky :) 8 bfps already! 

AFM - I feel dreadful this morning even after 9 hours sleep and I had a nap yesterday. This is getting ridiculous!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flib when r u retesting?


----------



## DSemcho

I got my dip!!!!! :D My first ever bbt ovulation dip!

We BD'ed last night at 7pm... And this morning my temp was 97.1 - yesterday it was 98!


----------



## Lavinator

Congratulations Lynsey82, happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Lavinator

Still hopeful this month. Very sore boobs, light cramps all week and very emotional.nearly cried at a family meal last night with my 2 nephews when I got the usual comment of it's your turn next. I usually brush this comment off quite well but I'm so emotional at the moment, hope it's a sign


----------



## Flibberty87

hopefulfor1st said:


> Flib when r u retesting?

Not sure. I was going to tomorrow at 12dpo but I might wait and see if af shows


----------



## Flibberty87

DSemcho said:


> I got my dip!!!!! :D My first ever bbt ovulation dip!
> 
> We BD'ed last night at 7pm... And this morning my temp was 97.1 - yesterday it was 98!

Did you get your positive opk yet?


----------



## DSemcho

I think the ones that were almost positive were the only ones I was gonna see. I might have missed testing at that time to get the positive.

My OPK from 10am 

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/4cbfc26d-9dda-474c-b651-2a2d59f4e17d_zps67fe25f6.jpg


----------



## KC6

Hi all!!

I was just looking for some advice. I got my implant out earlier in the year to let my cycles regulate before TTC, my cycles were so regular, 29 days, until my first TWW, AF never arrived and after a blood test BFN was confirmed.
So AF arrived on expected day in sept (8th), this cycle I got +opks on CD 13 and 14. Af is due tomorrow, I did a HPT this morning BFN, I also tried a OPK and its a blazing positive. Usually a week before AF arrives I get sore, heavy feeling breasts, but nothing this month, last time this happened was Aug when AF never arrived. So I actually wondering if I'm having a weird cycle n i'm actually about to ovulate. I have copious amounts of clear stretchy CM this morning.
Has anyone else ever had this before? Is it possible to get two lots of +opks in one (maybe very long) cycle?


----------



## alicarr74

So, I did test yesterday and it was BFN, however AF has not shown up and my cycles have continued to be 27 days, so I am going to test on the 8th :)


----------



## Lii24

Congratulations to the ladies getting there BFP's !! 
:)


----------



## Flibberty87

DSemcho said:


> I think the ones that were almost positive were the only ones I was gonna see. I might have missed testing at that time to get the positive.
> 
> My OPK from 10am
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/4cbfc26d-9dda-474c-b651-2a2d59f4e17d_zps67fe25f6.jpg

Yea that's what I think happened with me. I got a very nearly positive then definitely negative after that. And the following day ff says I ovd


----------



## DD80

Flibberty87 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I think the ones that were almost positive were the only ones I was gonna see. I might have missed testing at that time to get the positive.
> 
> My OPK from 10am
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/4cbfc26d-9dda-474c-b651-2a2d59f4e17d_zps67fe25f6.jpg
> 
> 
> Yea that's what I think happened with me. I got a very nearly positive then definitely negative after that. And the following day ff says I ovdClick to expand...

This is my first month using opks and this is kinda what happened to me. I had a faint positive Friday morning, then negative later in the day. My body felt like it was gearing up for ovulation wed and thurs, so I'm guessing my surge was while I was sleeping on Thursday night. I got some faint faint positives yesterday, but the one Friday was the strongest of the faintest. :wacko: lol. I'm still testing because I don't know, but I think It makes sense that i ovulate a bit earlier than calculated by my app because of when I got a positive hpt last time I was pregnant.


----------



## Flibberty87

Opks will usually always have a faint second line. Because I have pcos, I produce too much LH so I always always get a fairly dark second line. Opks are only considered positive if the test line is as dark as or darker than the control line. 

I assume I missed my surge because the second line went faint again the next morning and my test before that was faint but I had peed like 3 times in between those tests lol


----------



## DSemcho

So I'm guessing I'm 1DPO? Cause of my temp spike yesterday? YAY! That means if we conceive I'll get to see my baby's heartbeat on my birthday (Nov 29th at almost 10 weeks) we'll be able to announce it for Christmas (will be 14 weeks on Dec 29th) And we will be able to maybe find out what it is around DH's BDay (Jan 6 is his bday and find out around Jan 12).... EK!


----------



## Ttc Baby no1

Add me in ima be testing 16th October :-D xx


----------



## Jrepp

KC6 said:


> Hi all!!
> 
> I was just looking for some advice. I got my implant out earlier in the year to let my cycles regulate before TTC, my cycles were so regular, 29 days, until my first TWW, AF never arrived and after a blood test BFN was confirmed.
> So AF arrived on expected day in sept (8th), this cycle I got +opks on CD 13 and 14. Af is due tomorrow, I did a HPT this morning BFN, I also tried a OPK and its a blazing positive. Usually a week before AF arrives I get sore, heavy feeling breasts, but nothing this month, last time this happened was Aug when AF never arrived. So I actually wondering if I'm having a weird cycle n i'm actually about to ovulate. I have copious amounts of clear stretchy CM this morning.
> Has anyone else ever had this before? Is it possible to get two lots of +opks in one (maybe very long) cycle?

The clear stretchy mucus is egg white cm, which is the most fertile cervical mucus. You should ovulate anytime now! Get to baby making. 



DSemcho said:


> So I'm guessing I'm 1DPO? Cause of my temp spike yesterday? YAY! That means if we conceive I'll get to see my baby's heartbeat on my birthday (Nov 29th at almost 10 weeks) we'll be able to announce it for Christmas (will be 14 weeks on Dec 29th) And we will be able to maybe find out what it is around DH's BDay (Jan 6 is his bday and find out around Jan 12).... EK!

That is so exciting! It would be great timing for you!

Does anyone know what a blue line on countdown to pregnancy means? I have my ovulation line, which is red and today it added a blue line at 7 dpo but I'm 10 dpo


----------



## Lavinator

Lavinator said:


> Still hopeful this month. Very sore boobs, light cramps all week and very emotional.nearly cried at a family meal last night with my 2 nephews when I got the usual comment of it's your turn next. I usually brush this comment off quite well but I'm so emotional at the moment, hope it's a sign

Spoke too soon. AF arrived, I'm out. Think I'm going to take a break from TTC for a little bit. If it happens, it happens. Too emotional to deal with getting my AF every month. Kept it together whilst family were over for a roast but sobbed my heart out since they left


----------



## KC6

Thank you, we've been getting down to business just incase this is another messed up cycle and AF doesn't arrive!!


----------



## justagirl2

finally got my pos opk!! four days late. I'll need to move my testing date to the 21st. thanks flibb!! 

feeling positive about October ladies.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibberty please move me to the 15th! AF due on 14th so keeping my fingers tightly crossed!


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm not sure what's going on with me this cycle. I keep getting positive OPK's that disappear within hours. Been having fertile CM and CP for days. My ovulation is now four days late, negative OPK's all day today so far... been getting donations that are all probably wasted, since there's no ovulation yet... I'm frustrated and sad and grumpy and feeling like something is really wrong. 

So. I'm thinking maybe this is an anovulatory cycle? No idea. All I know is that I definitely won't be testing on time!

Still got my FX for you ladies... <3 This month is looking good so far!!


----------



## Jrepp

What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Katie Potatie

I mean, that looks positive to me! How many Dpo are you?!


----------



## Jrepp

10 dpo


----------



## Anniebobs

Looks positive to me jrepp, congrats! 

I am 4 dpo and have had lower backache since ovulation, really hoping its hormones and not just from playing with dd!


----------



## Captain

Jrepp said:


> What do you think?

Definitely see a line! :thumbup:


----------



## poppygirl05

Positive! Im 9dpo. Usually I have sore nips from obto af. Nothing. Temps are kinda wacky. Trying o hold out on testing and its hard!


----------



## DSemcho

Flibberty can you change me to the 20th?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Jrepp said:


> What do you think?

I see it :)


----------



## Overcaffein8d

I'd love to join this thread, would you put me down for te 12th? Good luck and Baby Dust to all! Congrats to the lucky BFPs!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Frizzabelle

I see the line jrepp! Congrats x


----------



## SBCookie21

Jrepp said:


> What do you think?

Looks like a BFP to me :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## jamesmomma201

I see a line jrepp!


----------



## justagirl2

hi ladies - just wanted some advice. these are my last three opk's - one from yesterday afternoon, last night and this morning. when would you say it turned positive? i am thinking definitely this am, but was it positive last night too? THANKS!
 



Attached Files:







opk.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Flibberty87

Dates all changed and new ladies are in. 

Congrats Jrepp happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## jamesmomma201

I posted a ?, thread should I discard temp. Would any charters mind taking a look at it? :)


----------



## DSemcho

justagirl2 said:


> hi ladies - just wanted some advice. these are my last three opk's - one from yesterday afternoon, last night and this morning. when would you say it turned positive? i am thinking definitely this am, but was it positive last night too? THANKS!

I'd say the one on the left is positive... I think the middle one might be to but i'm not 100%... Fx'd!


----------



## brunettebimbo

jamesmomma201 said:


> I posted a ?, thread should I discard temp. Would any charters mind taking a look at it? :)

If it was taken at the same time then I wouldn't. Looks like the witch may be on her way :( FX she isn't! Wait to see what tomorrow's temperature does


----------



## brunettebimbo

justagirl2 said:


> hi ladies - just wanted some advice. these are my last three opk's - one from yesterday afternoon, last night and this morning. when would you say it turned positive? i am thinking definitely this am, but was it positive last night too? THANKS!

I think the one on the left might be positive. Don't think the others are.


----------



## 2moms2be

justagirl2 said:


> hi ladies - just wanted some advice. these are my last three opk's - one from yesterday afternoon, last night and this morning. when would you say it turned positive? i am thinking definitely this am, but was it positive last night too? THANKS!

Left is definitely positive. Middle is questionable... that's what mine look like just before I get a definite positive, and I always question them. :thumbup:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well I caved and tested early. It appears to be a BFN but I'm not counting myself out yet since I'm only 8dpo (I believe my ticker is a day off). I think i can kinda-sorta-maybe see a line on the inverted picture? Follow the link if you have a second to give me your opinion!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=183126


----------



## Anniebobs

^^what she said! I'd say this mornings was your definite positive, happy bding!


----------



## Jrepp

Lavinator said:


> Lavinator said:
> 
> 
> Still hopeful this month. Very sore boobs, light cramps all week and very emotional.nearly cried at a family meal last night with my 2 nephews when I got the usual comment of it's your turn next. I usually brush this comment off quite well but I'm so emotional at the moment, hope it's a sign
> 
> Spoke too soon. AF arrived, I'm out. Think I'm going to take a break from TTC for a little bit. If it happens, it happens. Too emotional to deal with getting my AF every month. Kept it together whilst family were over for a roast but sobbed my heart out since they leftClick to expand...

I'm sorry. Fingers crossed for next month!



justagirl2 said:


> finally got my pos opk!! four days late. I'll need to move my testing date to the 21st. thanks flibb!!
> 
> feeling positive about October ladies.

Congratulations! Fingers crossed for you.



2moms2be said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with me this cycle. I keep getting positive OPK's that disappear within hours. Been having fertile CM and CP for days. My ovulation is now four days late, negative OPK's all day today so far... been getting donations that are all probably wasted, since there's no ovulation yet... I'm frustrated and sad and grumpy and feeling like something is really wrong.
> 
> So. I'm thinking maybe this is an anovulatory cycle? No idea. All I know is that I definitely won't be testing on time!
> 
> Still got my FX for you ladies... <3 This month is looking good so far!!

I'm looking at your chart in your signature, and it looks like an ovulation dip to me. Hopefully your temps will jump tomorrow


----------



## Anniebobs

chelsealynnb said:


> Well I caved and tested early. It appears to be a BFN but I'm not counting myself out yet since I'm only 8dpo (I believe my ticker is a day off). I think i can kinda-sorta-maybe see a line on the inverted picture? Follow the link if you have a second to give me your opinion!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=183126

Not sure I see anything but it is still early, with dd I had a bfn at 10dpo and faint bfp at 11dpo so there's still time!


----------



## Jrepp

chelsealynnb said:


> Well I caved and tested early. It appears to be a BFN but I'm not counting myself out yet since I'm only 8dpo (I believe my ticker is a day off). I think i can kinda-sorta-maybe see a line on the inverted picture? Follow the link if you have a second to give me your opinion!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=183126

Honestly, I don't see anything bug it is still really early. My fingers are crossed for you, and I added you as a friend on countdown


----------



## 2moms2be

Jrepp said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on with me this cycle. I keep getting positive OPK's that disappear within hours. Been having fertile CM and CP for days. My ovulation is now four days late, negative OPK's all day today so far... been getting donations that are all probably wasted, since there's no ovulation yet... I'm frustrated and sad and grumpy and feeling like something is really wrong.
> 
> So. I'm thinking maybe this is an anovulatory cycle? No idea. All I know is that I definitely won't be testing on time!
> 
> Still got my FX for you ladies... <3 This month is looking good so far!!
> 
> I'm looking at your chart in your signature, and it looks like an ovulation dip to me. Hopefully your temps will jump tomorrowClick to expand...

I considered that... is that possible, even with the negative OPK's? I've always used OPK's successfully, never had an issue. I guess anything is possible! I hope you're right <3

Congratulations, by the way! :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> What do you think?

BFP!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Jrepp

2moms2be said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on with me this cycle. I keep getting positive OPK's that disappear within hours. Been having fertile CM and CP for days. My ovulation is now four days late, negative OPK's all day today so far... been getting donations that are all probably wasted, since there's no ovulation yet... I'm frustrated and sad and grumpy and feeling like something is really wrong.
> 
> So. I'm thinking maybe this is an anovulatory cycle? No idea. All I know is that I definitely won't be testing on time!
> 
> Still got my FX for you ladies... <3 This month is looking good so far!!
> 
> I'm looking at your chart in your signature, and it looks like an ovulation dip to me. Hopefully your temps will jump tomorrowClick to expand...
> 
> I considered that... is that possible, even with the negative OPK's? I've always used OPK's successfully, never had an issue. I guess anything is possible! I hope you're right <3
> 
> Congratulations, by the way! :)Click to expand...

It is definitely possible for the dip to happen because you don't actually ovulate until the test goes negative. I ovulated 50 hours after my first positive opk, which I had positives for 3 days. Your body could have o'd late for whatever reason.

And thank you!


----------



## justagirl2

thanks ladies. as always patience is the key in ttc...just got this one on the bottom. def calling that one my positive. 

fx my eggy finds its way out!
 



Attached Files:







opk2.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brunettebimbo

Definitely :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Ttc Baby no1 said:


> Add me in ima be testing 16th October :-D xx

That is a Lucky Day... My Birthday... :haha: Fingers crossed for ya.. :)


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Sorry Ladies I've been MIA... I now have a date to put up for testing.. AF due on the 20th So I'm testing maybe on my Bday. lol So I guess put me down for testing on the 16th..

Congratulations to the ladies who got there BFP's.... Sorry to the ones who AF showed up on.. I was crushed last month with her late appearence :(

Flibberty how ya holdin on? Any news?


----------



## alicarr74

So AF was due today, no cramping, and I have been having regular cycles. I tested yesterday AM and it was negative. How long do you guys think I should wait?


----------



## DSemcho

:D my distraction is working - lots of crocheting! Just finished my first crochet flower and it's HUGE!


Spoiler


----------



## Flibberty87

Send me that pattern I love it!


----------



## Jrepp

alicarr74 said:


> So AF was due today, no cramping, and I have been having regular cycles. I tested yesterday AM and it was negative. How long do you guys think I should wait?

I would wait a week and see


----------



## LizChase

Been out of a town a few days and out of the loop! Congrats to all the new positives! Sorry to those who are out. :( My morning sickness kicked in on vacation, not fun!


----------



## DSemcho

Flibberty87 said:


> Send me that pattern I love it!

YouTube 'How To Crochet A Flower' and click the video by epicabundance. I used LionBrand Super Bulky yarn and a L 8.00mm hook.


Flibberty - have you tested yet? And can you move my date to the 20th?


----------



## alicarr74

The witch came :(


----------



## Jrepp

alicarr74 said:


> The witch came :(

I'm sorry!


----------



## alicarr74

It's okay....I just hope that with all the more extra stuff we will be doing this month that it will happen :/


----------



## Jokerette

justagirl2 said:


> hi ladies - just wanted some advice. these are my last three opk's - one from yesterday afternoon, last night and this morning. when would you say it turned positive? i am thinking definitely this am, but was it positive last night too? THANKS!

Id say the left one is positive!



justagirl2 said:


> thanks ladies. as always patience is the key in ttc...just got this one on the bottom. def calling that one my positive.
> 
> fx my eggy finds its way out!

Well now that new one is VERY positive! get busy!




alicarr74 said:


> The witch came :(

oh no, im sorry :(


----------



## poppygirl05

Question. I had a big temp dip at 5 dpo. Never had that before. Also i usually have very sore nips before af and nada. Opinions?


----------



## Jokerette

Jrepp said:


> What do you think?

 BFP jrepp!!!!


----------



## Jokerette

2moms2be said:


> I'm not sure what's going on with me this cycle. I keep getting positive OPK's that disappear within hours. Been having fertile CM and CP for days. My ovulation is now four days late, negative OPK's all day today so far... been getting donations that are all probably wasted, since there's no ovulation yet... I'm frustrated and sad and grumpy and feeling like something is really wrong.
> 
> So. I'm thinking maybe this is an anovulatory cycle? No idea. All I know is that I definitely won't be testing on time!
> 
> Still got my FX for you ladies... <3 This month is looking good so far!!

This month I finally got my temp jump 5 days after my opks... So it still could happen for you! 




jamesmomma201 said:


> I posted a ?, thread should I discard temp. Would any charters mind taking a look at it? :)

Hmmm I'm sorry about your temp drop but you're not out til the witch arrives!


----------



## Jrepp

I really don't know how to feel right now. After being so excited for my positive this morning and told my hubby, and my side of the family. My husband told me that he isn't going to be happy for awhile because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. Then my sister chose to tell everyone that she is pregnant with number 2 and is due 2 weeks before I am. I just want to cry. I feel so overshadowed.


----------



## MommyCandice

hey ladies I just had a bit of pink/ pale red when I wiped, holding on to any hope that this could be IB, isnt it late though for IB at 12dpo??? 
just hoping this isnt af showing her ugly face, as it's really the last thing I need, would also be my second month in a row that af has come early I wonder why that would be. 
But could it be IB this late???


----------



## alicarr74

Jrepp said:


> I really don't know how to feel right now. After being so excited for my positive this morning and told my hubby, and my side of the family. My husband told me that he isn't going to be happy for awhile because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. Then my sister chose to tell everyone that she is pregnant with number 2 and is due 2 weeks before I am. I just want to cry. I feel so overshadowed.


I know it is hard not to be upset, but remember when it is your's and your hubby's time it will be wonderful and special...I hope this sticks for you and your hubby starts being positive! Just talk to him and lean on him for support, because we can give encouraging words, but he is really your other half on this special moment of your lives.


----------



## Jokerette

Jrepp said:


> I really don't know how to feel right now. After being so excited for my positive this morning and told my hubby, and my side of the family. My husband told me that he isn't going to be happy for awhile because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. Then my sister chose to tell everyone that she is pregnant with number 2 and is due 2 weeks before I am. I just want to cry. I feel so overshadowed.

Men take a longer time to feel attached to a pregnancy. They don't feel the hormonal changes, they don't feel the kicks until later, and generally they are just cautious sometimes. I'm sure he's excited but also trying to prepare himself for the worst even though statistically everything will be just fine! Guys just take a little longer, but it's just because he wants it so badly! Just as much as you!

As for your sister, I'm sorry you feel overshadowed :( she probably thought it would be cool to share the news. My sister in law and I were pregnant very close together and while there were times I was a bit jealous overall it was really fun to share! And now our babies are so close! 

Congrats and don't let anything take away your joy!'


----------



## Jrepp

I guess I'm just overwhelmed. I hope AF doesn't show


----------



## Frizzabelle

Oh jrepp, your news is still just as exciting! It will be nice to have cousins so close in age! My sister in law is pregnant and due exactly one month before me, I'm hoping it will be nice to have a pregnancy buddy! :)

These are this mornings tests (13dpo)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 28


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> I really don't know how to feel right now. After being so excited for my positive this morning and told my hubby, and my side of the family. My husband told me that he isn't going to be happy for awhile because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. Then my sister chose to tell everyone that she is pregnant with number 2 and is due 2 weeks before I am. I just want to cry. I feel so overshadowed.




Jokerette said:


> Men take a longer time to feel attached to a pregnancy. They don't feel the hormonal changes, they don't feel the kicks until later, and generally they are just cautious sometimes. I'm sure he's excited but also trying to prepare himself for the worst even though statistically everything will be just fine! Guys just take a little longer, but it's just because he wants it so badly! Just as much as you!
> 
> As for your sister, I'm sorry you feel overshadowed :( she probably thought it would be cool to share the news. My sister in law and I were pregnant very close together and while there were times I was a bit jealous overall it was really fun to share! And now our babies are so close!
> 
> Congrats and don't let anything take away your joy!'

^^wss^^




MommyCandice said:


> hey ladies I just had a bit of pink/ pale red when I wiped, holding on to any hope that this could be IB, isnt it late though for IB at 12dpo???
> just hoping this isnt af showing her ugly face, as it's really the last thing I need, would also be my second month in a row that af has come early I wonder why that would be.
> But could it be IB this late???

IB can happen at 12DPO but it's uncommon. 


AF - temp went back up to 98 this AM :D Small crampies!!


----------



## DSemcho

Frizzabelle said:


> Oh jrepp, your news is still just as exciting! It will be nice to have cousins so close in age! My sister in law is pregnant and due exactly one month before me, I'm hoping it will be nice to have a pregnancy buddy! :)
> 
> These are this mornings tests (13dpo)

Congrats Frizzabelle!!!!!


----------



## RachelW

Sorry quick question , is a dip when ur temps lower on the day of ovulation


----------



## ready4number1

Hi ladies. I just wanted to stop by and wish all of you the best of luck!! And a big congratulations to all the women who have gotten their BFP's!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

RachelW said:


> Sorry quick question , is a dip when ur temps lower on the day of ovulation

I'm not sure but I'm assuming it happens the day after ovulation


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats on the BFP jrepp! Don't worry, your DH will get there. Relax and be excited for you. Happy and healthy 9 mths to you x


----------



## LalaR

Congrats jrepp and frizzabelle!! Maybe see you in one of the pregnancy groups. xx


----------



## DSemcho

Having twinges today... Nausea and heartburn, but I've been having that for 3 or 4 days so if I ss I won't count those.


----------



## Jrepp

All the worrying yesterday made me freak out a little, but...........it's still pink!

Thank you all for your enthusiasm, support and kind words!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 23


----------



## MissyLissy

Tested yesterday afternoon at 13dpo and got a faint bfp on a frer. Just tested again at 14dpo with both a frer and a digi. The line, while still light, is darker than yesterday and that beautiful word pregnant came up on the digi! I can hardly believe it after 1.5 years, bfn after bfn, and multiple failed IUIs! I'm in shock and just praying for this bean to stick! 

Baby dust to everyone still waiting to test!


----------



## chelsealynnb

MissyLissy said:


> Tested yesterday afternoon at 13dpo and got a faint bfp on a frer. Just tested again at 14dpo with both a frer and a digi. The line, while still light, is darker than yesterday and that beautiful word pregnant came up on the digi! I can hardly believe it after 1.5 years, bfn after bfn, and multiple failed IUIs! I'm in shock and just praying for this bean to stick!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone still waiting to test!

That is great news! :happydance:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Jrepp said:


> I really don't know how to feel right now. After being so excited for my positive this morning and told my hubby, and my side of the family. My husband told me that he isn't going to be happy for awhile because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. Then my sister chose to tell everyone that she is pregnant with number 2 and is due 2 weeks before I am. I just want to cry. I feel so overshadowed.

Try not to get too down. It can be frustrating for sure feeling like someone is stealing your light but your child and his/her cousin will be the same age, so that will be cool for them to have each other! And I saw your updated FRER pic, looks good!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Well I tested again this morning (after dreaming all night I got a BFP) and it's still a BFN. I'm not going to count myself out until Friday but I'm really not feeling it this month after all. Not going to get too down though, this is only our first month back trying so we will try again in September if AF shows!


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> All the worrying yesterday made me freak out a little, but...........it's still pink!
> 
> Thank you all for your enthusiasm, support and kind words!

Yay! It looks slightly darker! :D



MissyLissy said:


> Tested yesterday afternoon at 13dpo and got a faint bfp on a frer. Just tested again at 14dpo with both a frer and a digi. The line, while still light, is darker than yesterday and that beautiful word pregnant came up on the digi! I can hardly believe it after 1.5 years, bfn after bfn, and multiple failed IUIs! I'm in shock and just praying for this bean to stick!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone still waiting to test!

Congrats!! Pics??



chelsealynnb said:


> Well I tested again this morning (after dreaming all night I got a BFP) and it's still a BFN. I'm not going to count myself out until Friday but I'm really not feeling it this month after all. Not going to get too down though, this is only our first month back trying so we will try again in September if AF shows!


I'm sorry chelsea :( But you know, you're not out until the witch comes!!



AFM - Still cramping (Yay! Go eggy!). I had a SUPER vivid dream last night that someone was trying to kill me (and I was early pregnant.. like 5 weeks?) and they tried to kill my dog in the dream. And then the dream flashed forward and I saw the little boy I always dream about again =/ And I know he's my son... I woke up and got out of bed and asked my husband to tuck me in cause I had a nightmare and he did :cloud9: (he's adjusting his sleep schedule because on M & Tu he'll be working 7pm - 7am and on Wed & Thur from 11pm - 7am.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats missy!

Afm- temp went back up this morning, so I'm gonna still try to hold off before testing.


----------



## SherryDupo

I would like to join this also :D can you put me down for October 11th


----------



## Kenziekaykay

Hi I'm testing October 20th please add me


----------



## Captain

So pretty sure I'm at 13 DPO today, had a feeling of gassy cramps/pressure most of yesterday morning, breasts have been sore/tender for a good week now and feeling a little sick this morning. Keep expecting AF to show her face but nothing so far.

Couldn't resist testing yesterday and had a BFN, but as long as AF isn't here still holding out hope. My husband is working away for another week and I'm keeping my fingers crossed I will get a BFP to surprise him with!

When he flies home I go to the city to do some shopping then check into a hotel room, he flies in and meets me at the room which his company pays for. He keeps asking me if I've booked the room yet, but I'm holding out because if I get a BFP I want to book a special room for us! So hard coming up with all these excuses every day! Come on give me a BFP already!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jrepp said:


> All the worrying yesterday made me freak out a little, but...........it's still pink!
> 
> Thank you all for your enthusiasm, support and kind words!

Congrats hun :dance:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I had a faint positive on my OPK this morning (first time using an OPK) so I'm thinking it should be positive in a day or two?


----------



## pushmug7

can i join :) plz add me ill be testing on the 28th.
currently CD 7.
Baby dust to all of us :D


----------



## Twinklie12

Hi, I would like to join! I already tested and have a questionable positive on a FRER, so I guess testing day would be tomorrow, 10/8! I'm on DPO 14. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Jokerette

Twinklie12 said:


> Hi, I would like to join! I already tested and have a questionable positive on a FRER, so I guess testing day would be tomorrow, 10/8! I'm on DPO 14.
> Good luck everyone!

<3 yay cant wait to see tomorrows test and then hopefully join you next month! :thumbup:


----------



## ellitigg

Woohoo! More lucky :bfp:s! 

Congrats MissyLissy and others :D

I'm coming up to ov I think...yay!


----------



## Jokerette

ellitigg said:


> Woohoo! More lucky :bfp:s!
> 
> Congrats MissyLissy and others :D
> 
> I'm coming up to ov I think...yay!

Good to see you back on BnB Elli!!! I'll keep my fingers crossed for that October BFP for you! Love your new profile pic


----------



## Flibberty87

All the new ladies are in! Congrats to all the bfps already! Only ghe 7th of October and we already have ten pregnant ladies!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Add me in for bfp flibb.....that makes 11 and its only the 7th day lol x


----------



## DSemcho

Flibberty when do you test?

I want to POAS badly but I know it would be a waste... But my new bag of OPK's and HPT's will be here this week or next week!


----------



## Anniebobs

5dpo and counting... I can't wait till next week!

Congrats to all those with bfps already!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

chelsealynnb said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know how to feel right now. After being so excited for my positive this morning and told my hubby, and my side of the family. My husband told me that he isn't going to be happy for awhile because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. Then my sister chose to tell everyone that she is pregnant with number 2 and is due 2 weeks before I am. I just want to cry. I feel so overshadowed.
> 
> Try not to get too down. It can be frustrating for sure feeling like someone is stealing your light but your child and his/her cousin will be the same age, so that will be cool for them to have each other! And I saw your updated FRER pic, looks good!Click to expand...



And honey you have to think she probably feels the same way!


----------



## x Zaly x

I think i might of got a positive, going to re test tomorrow so will keep you all updated FX!! do you think thats faint for 11dpo? X


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know how to feel right now. After being so excited for my positive this morning and told my hubby, and my side of the family. My husband told me that he isn't going to be happy for awhile because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. Then my sister chose to tell everyone that she is pregnant with number 2 and is due 2 weeks before I am. I just want to cry. I feel so overshadowed.
> 
> Try not to get too down. It can be frustrating for sure feeling like someone is stealing your light but your child and his/her cousin will be the same age, so that will be cool for them to have each other! And I saw your updated FRER pic, looks good!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And honey you have to think she probably feels the same way!Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind words. My sisters pregnancy came as quite a shock to her. I highly doubt she feels overshadowed when she knew how hard we were trying to get pregnant only to have an oopsie night and get pregnant herself.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know how to feel right now. After being so excited for my positive this morning and told my hubby, and my side of the family. My husband told me that he isn't going to be happy for awhile because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. Then my sister chose to tell everyone that she is pregnant with number 2 and is due 2 weeks before I am. I just want to cry. I feel so overshadowed.
> 
> Try not to get too down. It can be frustrating for sure feeling like someone is stealing your light but your child and his/her cousin will be the same age, so that will be cool for them to have each other! And I saw your updated FRER pic, looks good!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And honey you have to think she probably feels the same way!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. My sisters pregnancy came as quite a shock to her. I highly doubt she feels overshadowed when she knew how hard we were trying to get pregnant only to have an oopsie night and get pregnant herself.Click to expand...

In that case she probably feels like a dick then! 
2 months ago when I had the mc I found out a few weeks later the bils gf also had one that month, they live with hubby's folks, have the most disfunctional relationship ever and he doesn't work. But since ill be high risk next pregnancy (my pregnancy with Jace went from watching tv to life threatening in minutes) I will be afraid to be alone this time so it would've been nice to have someone to wait it out with those last few weeks! There's a girl at work ttc and I'm praying we fall together :)


----------



## ellitigg

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I really don't know how to feel right now. After being so excited for my positive this morning and told my hubby, and my side of the family. My husband told me that he isn't going to be happy for awhile because he doesn't want to get his hopes up. Then my sister chose to tell everyone that she is pregnant with number 2 and is due 2 weeks before I am. I just want to cry. I feel so overshadowed.
> 
> Try not to get too down. It can be frustrating for sure feeling like someone is stealing your light but your child and his/her cousin will be the same age, so that will be cool for them to have each other! And I saw your updated FRER pic, looks good!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And honey you have to think she probably feels the same way!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for your kind words. My sisters pregnancy came as quite a shock to her. I highly doubt she feels overshadowed when she knew how hard we were trying to get pregnant only to have an oopsie night and get pregnant herself.Click to expand...
> 
> In that case she probably feels like a dick then!
> 2 months ago when I had the mc I found out a few weeks later the bils gf also had one that month, they live with hubby's folks, have the most disfunctional relationship ever and he doesn't work. But since ill be high risk next pregnancy (my pregnancy with Jace went from watching tv to life threatening in minutes) I will be afraid to be alone this time so it would've been nice to have someone to wait it out with those last few weeks! There's a girl at work ttc and I'm praying we fall together :)Click to expand...

<wss^> When I was TTC first time round I was lucky enough to fall pregnant on month 1. My friend had been trying for four years with no luck and ended up adopting just before I gave birth. I felt incredibly guilty that I had been so lucky even though I knew it wasn't my fault. It is rough but having a cousin a similar age wil be awesome and everyone is still going to be crazy happy for you :)


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

I tested three times all BFN! Haven't got AF though it's not due till the weekend so if she doesn't show I'll test on the 14th! Although pretty much sure I'm out. Congratulations to the newly pregnant mamas!!


----------



## MommyCandice

I'm out the evil witch caught me today, so upset but at the same time excited to start temping this month


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Flibberty put me down for the 20th because the 16th is wayy too early... I got my calculations wrong :(


----------



## Jrepp

Looks positive to me


----------



## rtebbe89

Still no bfp or witch for me


----------



## brunettebimbo

x Zaly x said:


> View attachment 682363
> 
> 
> I think i might of got a positive, going to re test tomorrow so will keep you all updated FX!! do you think thats faint for 11dpo? X

That looks like a BFP. Congratulations!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

brunettebimbo said:


> x Zaly x said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 682363
> 
> 
> I think i might of got a positive, going to re test tomorrow so will keep you all updated FX!! do you think thats faint for 11dpo? X
> 
> That looks like a BFP. Congratulations!Click to expand...


Agreed!


----------



## Flibberty87

My temp has shot right up this morning at 13dpo. Shall I test or shall I wait?


----------



## brunettebimbo

When is AF due? Post the link to your chart :)


----------



## Flibberty87

Due tomorrow but I'm not feeling it. Not even feeling pregnant though either. I don't know how to post my chart lol give me a clue?


----------



## Flibberty87

https://imgur.com/gyX4ud9

Best I can do lol


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> My temp has shot right up this morning at 13dpo. Shall I test or shall I wait?

Well I'd always say test but that's just me! Lol. Do u have some on hand or would u have to buy them?


----------



## pushmug7

thanx for adding me :D 
baby dust to all


----------



## Flibberty87

I tested with a frer. Nada.


----------



## Lii24

:witch: I'm out for this month :( really thought this was the month but nope not my turn yet!! 
Good luck to those still in
And congratulations to those with :bfp: 
:dust:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lula5Nash said:


> You can add me. The witch will probably be gone by tomorrow, so if all goes according to plan, and AF doesn't show early or late, I should be testing on October 1st.


Did u mean November 1st? 
We do have a nov thread


----------



## Flibberty87

Have you started your clomid yet hopeful? Frer got a line at about 7 minutes but I can't see if it has colour or not so I'm calling evap. Went and took a bath and had a little sulk to myself ha

I want af to come now so I can start again! Unless I just have a shy bean whicg I doubt.

Usually before af I get cramps for about 3 days and the tops of my legs hurt but so far absolutely nothing. I've had some twinges and some ligament pain but nothing like af.

Hmm..


----------



## Rozzer

Did you take a pic of the frer?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Have you started your clomid yet hopeful? Frer got a line at about 7 minutes but I can't see if it has colour or not so I'm calling evap. Went and took a bath and had a little sulk to myself ha
> 
> I want af to come now so I can start again! Unless I just have a shy bean whicg I doubt.
> 
> Usually before af I get cramps for about 3 days and the tops of my legs hurt but so far absolutely nothing. I've had some twinges and some ligament pain but nothing like af.
> 
> Hmm..

So sorry about the (questionable) bfn lovely xxxx
As for now it's 730pm on cd4. 
I've been told to clomid 5-9 so I'm unsure (since I'm going to take it at bedtime) if I should take it tonight or tomorrow night??. AF has left the building already! On the pill (pre Jace!) periods were 4-5 days and painful, now 3 days and very little pain! I just want to get started ASAP lol


----------



## Flibberty87

Not at 7 minutes I didn't but I took one at 3 and tweaked it. I don't know if you can see what I see though!

https://imgur.com/PvYBehm


----------



## Flibberty87

hopefulfor1st said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Have you started your clomid yet hopeful? Frer got a line at about 7 minutes but I can't see if it has colour or not so I'm calling evap. Went and took a bath and had a little sulk to myself ha
> 
> I want af to come now so I can start again! Unless I just have a shy bean whicg I doubt.
> 
> Usually before af I get cramps for about 3 days and the tops of my legs hurt but so far absolutely nothing. I've had some twinges and some ligament pain but nothing like af.
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> So sorry about the (questionable) bfn lovely xxxx
> As for now it's 730pm on cd4.
> I've been told to clomid 5-9 so I'm unsure (since I'm going to take it at bedtime) if I should take it tonight or tomorrow night??. AF has left the building already! On the pill (pre Jace!) periods were 4-5 days and painful, now 3 days and very little pain! I just want to get started ASAP lolClick to expand...

Hmm.. well I take mind days 2-6 at bedtime because the hot flashes are more bearable lol so I don't think taking it tonight is going to make much difference is it? I've hward people be told to take it CD1 I think it depends on your fs. Do it tonight then you might ov sooner :p


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> Not at 7 minutes I didn't but I took one at 3 and tweaked it. I don't know if you can see what I see though!
> 
> https://imgur.com/PvYBehm

I can see something but Im pretty sure it's line eye , fx it gets stronger!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Have you started your clomid yet hopeful? Frer got a line at about 7 minutes but I can't see if it has colour or not so I'm calling evap. Went and took a bath and had a little sulk to myself ha
> 
> I want af to come now so I can start again! Unless I just have a shy bean whicg I doubt.
> 
> Usually before af I get cramps for about 3 days and the tops of my legs hurt but so far absolutely nothing. I've had some twinges and some ligament pain but nothing like af.
> 
> Hmm..
> 
> So sorry about the (questionable) bfn lovely xxxx
> As for now it's 730pm on cd4.
> I've been told to clomid 5-9 so I'm unsure (since I'm going to take it at bedtime) if I should take it tonight or tomorrow night??. AF has left the building already! On the pill (pre Jace!) periods were 4-5 days and painful, now 3 days and very little pain! I just want to get started ASAP lolClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm.. well I take mind days 2-6 at bedtime because the hot flashes are more bearable lol so I don't think taking it tonight is going to make much difference is it? I've hward people be told to take it CD1 I think it depends on your fs. Do it tonight then you might ov sooner :pClick to expand...


That was my thinking! My fs said 5-9 but really it makes no difference, I guess by the time I go to bed it'll practically be day 5 anyway lol.

Yeah I'm just keen to get this show on the road!


----------



## Flibberty87

I want to try again now. Hurry up witchypoo.


----------



## Jrepp

12 day test is definitely stronger. AF should come today, if there wasn't something in there. Called the doctor and they are going to try to get me in sooner because "I'm not the run of the mill pregnancy"
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DSemcho

Yay for darker!!! :D




Hey ladies who have gotten your BFP/are gonna get it.. Do ya'll think you can see if this works? I know it's gonna be like 4/5 months before we know, but since many of ya'll will be getting your first scans in in next few weeks I was curious.

https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/114917/Know_the_Sex_of_Your


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies please add me for October 12. Took my first test this morning since I'm a junkie, nothing. Typical pre AF symptoms. I think


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Yay for darker!!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey ladies who have gotten your BFP/are gonna get it.. Do ya'll think you can see if this works? I know it's gonna be like 4/5 months before we know, but since many of ya'll will be getting your first scans in in next few weeks I was curious.
> 
> https://thestir.cafemom.com/pregnancy/114917/Know_the_Sex_of_Your

I'll give it a shot


----------



## jamesmomma201

Your chart looks really good flibberty! Fx'd!


----------



## Captain

Tested today, BFN but still no sign of AF and was due today. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## justagirl2

lookin good!!! fx it's a sticky one.


----------



## justagirl2

Flibberty87 said:


> Not at 7 minutes I didn't but I took one at 3 and tweaked it. I don't know if you can see what I see though!
> 
> https://imgur.com/PvYBehm

i don't see it but keep testing!!


----------



## justagirl2

well i finally ovulated yesterday! anyone else 1dpo? hoping this tww flies.... it won't. :)


----------



## DSemcho

I think I've decided I'm not gonna use my temp to determine O... I always get my positive OPK and on the last one within a few hours I get a hard sharp stabby pain and then 15 days later I get AF.... Got the positive and sharp pain on CD20 (4OCT) and temp went up the next day, dipped low the day after and went back up the next.... So that means I am 4DPO... AF will be due on 19OCT. But I'm gonna keep my test date at the 20th.... I think I might rather have AF than BFN..... It will take ALL MY WILL POWER not to test before then...


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see anything Flibberty but your not out yet! FX for you.


----------



## GRGirl

AF isn't due until 10/13, but I tested early because I'm hopeless and got this:
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/squinter1_zps0e6ab1dd.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/squinter_zps5da3234f.jpg

I think I have line eye or just shouldn't have tested this early (10DPO), but I saw the line. Now I'm doubting myself


----------



## brunettebimbo

I don't see anything sorry Hun! Blue dyes are awful anyway. I'd maybe test with pink dye in a day or two. FX for you!


----------



## GRGirl

Thanks, that's kinda what I figured. They were cheap (well, for CB ones, anyway) so I thought, "Why not?". I have some WONDFOs coming in tonight so I can try those tomorrow and see. I really need to save the $ and just wait a week, but it's so hard!


----------



## Jokerette

I dont see anything yet GRGirl, im sorry! Try a FRER tomorrow!


----------



## Jrepp

I don't see anything either. Sorry! Fingers crossed it's still early.


----------



## DSemcho

I'm sorry I don't see anything :(


I got some faintly pinkish CM!! :D It was sooo unexpected... I got so excited I took a picture lol. (IPad keeps pics in groups by days so I thought it best to keep it that way).... Can IB start at approximately 4DPO? Also a little bit of lower back pain.


----------



## brunettebimbo

It can :) FX for you!


----------



## DSemcho

Sweet! I never get spotting in between menses - not even O spotting...


----------



## GRGirl

Thanks guys; pretty sure I'm just wanting it to be there so badly that I'm just taking a dye line as a faint BFP or something... *sigh* FX when I test tomorrow morning it'll be more conclusive.


----------



## ellitigg

GRGirl said:


> Thanks guys; pretty sure I'm just wanting it to be there so badly that I'm just taking a dye line as a faint BFP or something... *sigh* FX when I test tomorrow morning it'll be more conclusive.

I can't see it either sorry :( Hope you get your :BFP: tomorrow! FX!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Nothing new for me. Waiting for AF to get here. I'm sure she's coming


----------



## Jokerette

can you mark my name down with :witch:? even though i hate seeing it ;)


----------



## Flibberty87

Sorry I've been busy all day guys and our internet has decided to go off so I'm having to do everything on my phone. I'll update everything tomorrow afternoon as I'm busy preparing for my first day at my new job tomorrow! 

Not looking forward to the early start but after two day shifts induction I'll be on nights.

Question: anyone work nights? How do you go about doing your temps? I'll be doing 3-4 nights a week so obviously 3-4 days a week I will be up mormimgs and the others I'll be asleep in the days


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Now testing on the 13th not 10th. This TWW is dragging! :hissy:


----------



## ac2010

Just to let everyone know I have my private scan on Friday and just got a call for my NHS scan. Getting the NHS one on Monday lol! If I knew that I wouldn't have booked the private, but it's paid for now so still going. I'll keep you all updated.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

This is my OPK from tonight - I'm still new to these, but this looks positive to me?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20131008_171845_447.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DSemcho

DenyseGiguere said:


> This is my OPK from tonight - I'm still new to these, but this looks positive to me?

Not quite to me. The test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

DSemcho said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> This is my OPK from tonight - I'm still new to these, but this looks positive to me?
> 
> Not quite to me. The test line has to be as dark or darker than the control line.Click to expand...

That's what I figured - thanks :)


----------



## x Zaly x

Well iv had multiple bfps so i think i can safely say that im pregnant x


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats zaly!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

x Zaly x said:


> Well iv had multiple bfps so i think i can safely say that im pregnant x

Congrats!


----------



## WiscGirl1984

Mind if I join this thread? 
On 100mg Clomid--I'm currently 3dpo; scheduled to test the 21st if no AF!


----------



## poppygirl05

Hey ladies! 11 dpo today. Been cramping since 6 dpo. Had a huge temp dip at 5 dpo and has gone up since then. I usually have sore bbs before af but not this cycle so far. Hmmm


----------



## Frizzabelle

Af was due yesterday, took a digital this morning....

I should probably stop testing now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## rachy28

Put me down for the 14th October please :)


----------



## DSemcho

Yay Frizz!


----------



## Anniebobs

Congrats Zaly and Frizzabelle!

I'm 7dpo and I woke up feeling a bit nauseous this morning :happydance: it's the only time I'll get excited about that. I got pretty bad morning sickness with DD and my mmc, so I expect I'll get it again this time. I'll take it if it means I get another take home baby!


----------



## Jrepp

Frizzabelle said:


> Af was due yesterday, took a digital this morning....
> 
> I should probably stop testing now!

That's so exciting! I felt the same way after peeing on my like 5th test since finding out I was pregnant.

I go for pregnancy confirmation on Monday and my Ob intake appointment is November 12th (9weeks) I thought it was kinda late for a first appointment, but my dr. said she is going to try to get me in sooner because I have a rare blood disorder and am starting out at medium risk.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Jrepp said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday, took a digital this morning....
> 
> I should probably stop testing now!
> 
> That's so exciting! I felt the same way after peeing on my like 5th test since finding out I was pregnant.
> 
> I go for pregnancy confirmation on Monday and my Ob intake appointment is November 12th (9weeks) I thought it was kinda late for a first appointment, but my dr. said she is going to try to get me in sooner because I have a rare blood disorder and am starting out at medium risk.Click to expand...

Good luck at your appointments!
My doctor won't book me in until I reach 10 weeks and then first scans are at 12 weeks over here.
Seems like such a long time to wait! x


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday, took a digital this morning....
> 
> I should probably stop testing now!
> 
> That's so exciting! I felt the same way after peeing on my like 5th test since finding out I was pregnant.
> 
> I go for pregnancy confirmation on Monday and my Ob intake appointment is November 12th (9weeks) I thought it was kinda late for a first appointment, but my dr. said she is going to try to get me in sooner because I have a rare blood disorder and am starting out at medium risk.Click to expand...

Good luck!!! :D



Frizzabelle said:


> Good luck at your appointments!
> My doctor won't book me in until I reach 10 weeks and then first scans are at 12 weeks over here.
> Seems like such a long time to wait! x

That would drive me nuts!! I think here you only get two ultrasounds, the first one and then one for gender.. Unless you want to pay for them (which I probably will lol)


Little bit of a burning sensation in my stomach after I woke up, and a little nausea. Also a dragging feeling (not gonna count any of that as actual symptoms though!). Otherwise I feel great today :D Trying to stay positive.


----------



## Frizzabelle

DSemcho said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday, took a digital this morning....
> 
> I should probably stop testing now!
> 
> That's so exciting! I felt the same way after peeing on my like 5th test since finding out I was pregnant.
> 
> I go for pregnancy confirmation on Monday and my Ob intake appointment is November 12th (9weeks) I thought it was kinda late for a first appointment, but my dr. said she is going to try to get me in sooner because I have a rare blood disorder and am starting out at medium risk.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your appointments!
> My doctor won't book me in until I reach 10 weeks and then first scans are at 12 weeks over here.
> Seems like such a long time to wait! xClick to expand...
> 
> That would drive me nuts!! I think here you only get two ultrasounds, the first one and then one for gender.. Unless you want to pay for them (which I probably will lol)
> 
> 
> Little bit of a burning sensation in my stomach after I woke up, and a little nausea. Also a dragging feeling (not gonna count any of that as actual symptoms though!). Otherwise I feel great today :D Trying to stay positive.Click to expand...

Yes we get one at 12 weeks and a gender scan at 20 weeks. With my son my sister paid for me to have a scan at 16 weeks and then me and my husband paid for a 4d scan at 27 weeks which was amazing! 
I keep getting a slight burning sensation in my lower stomach and nausea already so you never know dsemcho! Fingers crossed for u x


----------



## DSemcho

THe only reason I don't count those two is because I was having them a day or two before I ovulated.

Also DH got our fertility appointment rescheduled for 25OCT.. YAY :happydance:


----------



## chelsealynnb

x Zaly x said:


> Well iv had multiple bfps so i think i can safely say that im pregnant x

Congrats!!




Well I tested again this morning, BFN :wacko: Probably out this month but I'll wait until the 11th to say for sure either way.


----------



## GRGirl

x Zaly x said:


> Well iv had multiple bfps so i think i can safely say that im pregnant x

Yay awesome!!!! Can't wait until I can say the same...


----------



## GRGirl

So I'm... inconclusive. Tested again this morning with a WONDFO and there was like a pink hazy line thing on the first one. Tried again right after (somehow squeezed more out) and it was a line that could also be my imagination. I don't trust myself anymore :(

I'm just gonna hold off testing til Friday morning, when FF recommends I test. AF is due 10/13, so maybe I'm just too early? With my DS, I couldn't get a BFP to show up until the day before AF was due (no idea how many DPO; I can't remember now, but it was 14+). Maybe I'm just one of those who doesn't get a BFP until later on? Slow at metabolizing HCG or something?

According to FF I'm 14DPO today. According to me, I'm 11DPO today.


----------



## DSemcho

Can you post a picture of the first test? As with the second test, because you had just urinated the pee was probably diluted.


----------



## AugustBride6

It's my first time using OPK's. I believe it's baby dancing time!! What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1556.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DSemcho

Defo baby making time! :D


----------



## lindsaygaye

Ladies! All of my studying says that chances of getting BFP before period are very great. But if you have a BFN three days before AF chances are less than 10% that you are pg.... That discourages me....


----------



## GRGirl

lindsaygaye said:


> Ladies! All of my studying says that chances of getting BFP before period are very great. But if you have a BFN three days before AF chances are less than 10% that you are pg.... That discourages me....

I just got (I guess I'm calling it) a BFN 4 days before AF is due, so I guess it doesn't look good for this cycle :(


----------



## lindsaygaye

I always say don't give up until she shows up!! With both of my boys. I never even tested until after AF was due. So I don't know what to expect!!


----------



## lindsaygaye

GRGirl said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! All of my studying says that chances of getting BFP before period are very great. But if you have a BFN three days before AF chances are less than 10% that you are pg.... That discourages me....
> 
> I just got (I guess I'm calling it) a BFN 4 days before AF is due, so I guess it doesn't look good for this cycle :(Click to expand...

What do you mean you guess? Is there another line? Upload it so I can see!! :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

Frizzabelle said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday, took a digital this morning....
> 
> I should probably stop testing now!
> 
> That's so exciting! I felt the same way after peeing on my like 5th test since finding out I was pregnant.
> 
> I go for pregnancy confirmation on Monday and my Ob intake appointment is November 12th (9weeks) I thought it was kinda late for a first appointment, but my dr. said she is going to try to get me in sooner because I have a rare blood disorder and am starting out at medium risk.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck at your appointments!
> My doctor won't book me in until I reach 10 weeks and then first scans are at 12 weeks over here.
> Seems like such a long time to wait! xClick to expand...

I agree. They said they want to wait because of the chance of miscarraige is lessened, but how am I supposed to know what I should and shouldn't be doing? Thank goodness for google. 



Frizzabelle said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Af was due yesterday, took a digital this morning....
> 
> I should probably stop testing now!
> 
> That's so exciting! I felt the same way after peeing on my like 5th test since finding out I was pregnant.
> 
> I go for pregnancy confirmation on Monday and my Ob intake appointment is November 12th (9weeks) I thought it was kinda late for a first appointment, but my dr. said she is going to try to get me in sooner because I have a rare blood disorder and am starting out at medium risk.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck!!! :D
> 
> 
> 
> Frizzabelle said:
> 
> 
> Good luck at your appointments!
> My doctor won't book me in until I reach 10 weeks and then first scans are at 12 weeks over here.
> Seems like such a long time to wait! xClick to expand...
> 
> That would drive me nuts!! I think here you only get two ultrasounds, the first one and then one for gender.. Unless you want to pay for them (which I probably will lol)
> 
> 
> Little bit of a burning sensation in my stomach after I woke up, and a little nausea. Also a dragging feeling (not gonna count any of that as actual symptoms though!). Otherwise I feel great today :D Trying to stay positive.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes we get one at 12 weeks and a gender scan at 20 weeks. With my son my sister paid for me to have a scan at 16 weeks and then me and my husband paid for a 4d scan at 27 weeks which was amazing!
> I keep getting a slight burning sensation in my lower stomach and nausea already so you never know dsemcho! Fingers crossed for u xClick to expand...

I would be so nervous for the 4d scan! Too alien lol



DSemcho said:


> THe only reason I don't count those two is because I was having them a day or two before I ovulated.
> 
> Also DH got our fertility appointment rescheduled for 25OCT.. YAY :happydance:

Hopefully you won't need it.



AugustBride6 said:


> It's my first time using OPK's. I believe it's baby dancing time!! What do you ladies think?

I think it looks good! Remember it's not a chore and have some fun!



GRGirl said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! All of my studying says that chances of getting BFP before period are very great. But if you have a BFN three days before AF chances are less than 10% that you are pg.... That discourages me....
> 
> I just got (I guess I'm calling it) a BFN 4 days before AF is due, so I guess it doesn't look good for this cycle :(Click to expand...

You arent out until AF shows. Keep thinking positive thoughts.


----------



## Captain

Morning ladies, AF due yesterday and still no sign of her. Tested again this morning but another BFN! I've been trying not to symptom spot but yesterday morning I had to run to the bathroom to be sick, and last night I had to take something for some heartburn. I think that's only the second time in my life I've had heartburn.

It's really hard not to get my hopes up when there's things like that happening (plus lots of cm, sore/tender breasts, pressure on my stomach - I don't get any of these around AF) but the longer this goes on in limbo the more disappointed I know I'll be if/when AF shows up.

My hubby's home in five days and I want nothing more than to surprise him with a BFP. If I'm not though and AF shows up late, he would have come and gone again before I ovulate so I don't know when the timing will be right again. It's hard to make babies when your husband works away!!

Okay ladies, that's my little rant for this morning. And breathe.


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> THe only reason I don't count those two is because I was having them a day or two before I ovulated.
> 
> Also DH got our fertility appointment rescheduled for 25OCT.. YAY :happydance:
> 
> Hopefully you won't need it.Click to expand...

I hope so to!! I would either be getting off my menses that day or the day before IF I even get it... It's SOO hard to not get excited at the fact that I might be. =/

Btw have I mentioned how much I HATE IT when people tell me to be patient??? >_< This girl I know was boohooing and crying to me 3 years ago when after 2 months of trying to get pregnant (with someone she had just met and married a month before) she couldn't give him a child. And now when she asked me how my TTC was going, and I told her I was flustered cause it had been almost 10 months with the doctors and nothing, she's like "Be Patient. It's a blessing!".... I've been patient enough! I've waited 8 years, had two losses within a year and haven't even gotten pregnant again in almost 2 years... >_< People should know better than to say "Be patient" to someone who is TTC.....


----------



## Jrepp

I know right!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up! My charts really different this month, I've had heartburn for the past 2 days, I've had dull cramping all afternoon, only had 1 lot of EWCM after O and it's usually all the time, I've had very slight nausea now and again plus my boobs are usually sore right up until AF arrives and they stopped being sore today, it's only if I poke them!


----------



## ellitigg

Captain said:


> Morning ladies, AF due yesterday and still no sign of her. Tested again this morning but another BFN! I've been trying not to symptom spot but yesterday morning I had to run to the bathroom to be sick, and last night I had to take something for some heartburn. I think that's only the second time in my life I've had heartburn.
> 
> It's really hard not to get my hopes up when there's things like that happening (plus lots of cm, sore/tender breasts, pressure on my stomach - I don't get any of these around AF) but the longer this goes on in limbo the more disappointed I know I'll be if/when AF shows up.
> 
> My hubby's home in five days and I want nothing more than to surprise him with a BFP. If I'm not though and AF shows up late, he would have come and gone again before I ovulate so I don't know when the timing will be right again. It's hard to make babies when your husband works away!!
> 
> Okay ladies, that's my little rant for this morning. And breathe.

:( The symptoms sound really positive. Could you be out on dates with AF? Maybe baby is just being shy :) FX'd for you hun


----------



## rtebbe89

I'm out witch showed up today


----------



## DSemcho

brunettebimbo said:


> I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up! My charts really different this month, I've had heartburn for the past 2 days, I've had dull cramping all afternoon, only had 1 lot of EWCM after O and it's usually all the time, I've had very slight nausea now and again plus my boobs are usually sore right up until AF arrives and they stopped being sore today, it's only if I poke them!

When is AF due?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Monday


----------



## DSemcho

Have you tested?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Too early yet. Only 8DPO :)


----------



## rachy28

brunettebimbo said:


> Too early yet. Only 8DPO :)

How u doing hun? Im 8dpo due af on monday also. My chart is different this month but then its never really the same. Ill be keeping my eyes peeled for your bfp! x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm good thanks Hun :)

Let's hope different is a good sign for us both! I'm so ready to get my BFP!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Can you please add me! I had my first IUI today! So, I guess it's....hello, 2ww for now! I'm due to test 14 days from today (even though I might sneak it in earlier) on Oct. 23rd!


----------



## jamesmomma201

My temp is still up, and I don't feel like af is close, so if all goes well I'm gonna test tomorrow morning. Fx'd! Been having kinda weird pulling cramps today...hope it's a good thing!


----------



## Dolly nurse

Is it to late to add me for oct 20th?? Congratulations all who have their BFP!!! What an exciting time, impatiently waiting for mine!


----------



## SBCookie21

Has anyone ever used the Clearblue digital ovulation kit with the flashing smiley face (high level of fertility) and the constant smiley face (peak fertility)? 

I'm asking because I'm confused about my results and thought maybe someone could help me out. I started testing with the OPK on Tuesday Oct 1 and it was negative (no smiley face). I skipped Wednesday and tested again on Thursday. On Thursday, Oct 3, I got a flashing smiley face and everyday since then! Could I really have been fertile that long? I still have not seen a constant smiley face. Is this normal?


----------



## Jrepp

SBCookie21 said:


> Has anyone ever used the Clearblue digital ovulation kit with the flashing smiley face (high level of fertility) and the constant smiley face (peak fertility)?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm confused about my results and thought maybe someone could help me out. I started testing with the OPK on Tuesday Oct 1 and it was negative (no smiley face). I skipped Wednesday and tested again on Thursday. On Thursday, Oct 3, I got a flashing smiley face and everyday since then! Could I really have been fertile that long? I still have not seen a constant smiley face. Is this normal?

I got 6 days of flashing smileys before I finally got a solid, which I got late evening after getting a positive from a dip opk. I then got 3 full days of positive opk's before ovulating..... Which was 50 hours after my first positive opk.


----------



## SBCookie21

Jrepp said:


> SBCookie21 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used the Clearblue digital ovulation kit with the flashing smiley face (high level of fertility) and the constant smiley face (peak fertility)?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm confused about my results and thought maybe someone could help me out. I started testing with the OPK on Tuesday Oct 1 and it was negative (no smiley face). I skipped Wednesday and tested again on Thursday. On Thursday, Oct 3, I got a flashing smiley face and everyday since then! Could I really have been fertile that long? I still have not seen a constant smiley face. Is this normal?
> 
> I got 6 days of flashing smileys before I finally got a solid, which I got late evening after getting a positive from a dip opk. I then got 3 full days of positive opk's before ovulating..... Which was 50 hours after my first positive opk.Click to expand...


OMG....Thank you so much for responding!!! I was starting to think Clearblue was pulling a fast one on me! :wacko: I thought for sure that something was wrong, I thought there was no way I could be fertile this long. Ok so Maybe I should go get another set of much cheaper opk's since I'm still waiting to officially O. I'm temping, but I want to match up the results. Thanks again


----------



## Lovelymo79

I always used First Response Ovulation Kits with the Clear blue. Just to have a back up. On Monday night, I got a solid smiley but my FR, although it had two lines, one was fainter than the other. I tested again in the am yesterday and the FR was a strong positive. I almost always feel ovulation pains and I felt them last night. Went in for my IUI this am. One thing to note, once the solid smiley comes up, it stays up so you can't test with the equipment anymore because it will always come up positive. The little tester remembers. 

I have heard of people never getting a solid smiley. Are you on any fertility drugs or have PCOS because I have heard that will mess up your results. Good luck!


----------



## Captain

ellitigg said:


> Captain said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, AF due yesterday and still no sign of her. Tested again this morning but another BFN! I've been trying not to symptom spot but yesterday morning I had to run to the bathroom to be sick, and last night I had to take something for some heartburn. I think that's only the second time in my life I've had heartburn.
> 
> It's really hard not to get my hopes up when there's things like that happening (plus lots of cm, sore/tender breasts, pressure on my stomach - I don't get any of these around AF) but the longer this goes on in limbo the more disappointed I know I'll be if/when AF shows up.
> 
> My hubby's home in five days and I want nothing more than to surprise him with a BFP. If I'm not though and AF shows up late, he would have come and gone again before I ovulate so I don't know when the timing will be right again. It's hard to make babies when your husband works away!!
> 
> Okay ladies, that's my little rant for this morning. And breathe.
> 
> :( The symptoms sound really positive. Could you be out on dates with AF? Maybe baby is just being shy :) FX'd for you hunClick to expand...

Thank you! And it is possible, I think a day or two off the testing wagon is in order and wait for the weekend!


----------



## SBCookie21

Lovelymo79 said:


> I always used First Response Ovulation Kits with the Clear blue. Just to have a back up. On Monday night, I got a solid smiley but my FR, although it had two lines, one was fainter than the other. I tested again in the am yesterday and the FR was a strong positive. I almost always feel ovulation pains and I felt them last night. Went in for my IUI this am. One thing to note, once the solid smiley comes up, it stays up so you can't test with the equipment anymore because it will always come up positive. The little tester remembers.
> 
> I have heard of people never getting a solid smiley. Are you on any fertility drugs or have PCOS because I have heard that will mess up your results. Good luck!


Yes, I'm taking Femara. I was hoping that it wasn't playing a role in the positive results. Guess I'll just wait and see! Thanks


----------



## Rosie008

Hi! I'm in the waiting game...AF is scheduled for the 21st and DH and I tried our darnedest during my ovulation period. Felt ovulation pains day 9 and had some red and brown spotting on the TP today...been feeling really tired, BBs sore and full, cramping in my lower abdomen and today found white spots on my BBs too...and not to mention my heart feels like it's about to beat out of my test. 

Since this is our 1st I am trying to stay calm and not get excited but haven't felt like this before and have got all my fingers crossed! 

Anyone have advise on when I should start to test?


----------



## DSemcho

6 days before I take my first test.... (Way befor AF due date lol). I'm anxious.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> 6 days before I take my first test.... (Way befor AF due date lol). I'm anxious.

11 dpo is not too bad at all !


----------



## DSemcho

It'll be minimum 9DPO maximum 11DPO


----------



## tuesdaysbaby

AF got me! I'm out this month! x 

Best of luck the rest of you October ladies I hope you get your BFP's!!


----------



## Jrepp

SBCookie21 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBCookie21 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever used the Clearblue digital ovulation kit with the flashing smiley face (high level of fertility) and the constant smiley face (peak fertility)?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm confused about my results and thought maybe someone could help me out. I started testing with the OPK on Tuesday Oct 1 and it was negative (no smiley face). I skipped Wednesday and tested again on Thursday. On Thursday, Oct 3, I got a flashing smiley face and everyday since then! Could I really have been fertile that long? I still have not seen a constant smiley face. Is this normal?
> 
> I got 6 days of flashing smileys before I finally got a solid, which I got late evening after getting a positive from a dip opk. I then got 3 full days of positive opk's before ovulating..... Which was 50 hours after my first positive opk.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG....Thank you so much for responding!!! I was starting to think Clearblue was pulling a fast one on me! :wacko: I thought for sure that something was wrong, I thought there was no way I could be fertile this long. Ok so Maybe I should go get another set of much cheaper opk's since I'm still waiting to officially O. I'm temping, but I want to match up the results. Thanks againClick to expand...

You're welcome. I got pretty angry when I had so many also. I just got the up and up opk's from target on sale for like $8.


----------



## DSemcho

EEK! 98.5 today!! FF gives me crosshairs on CD22 - but I realllly don't think that's right so I'm still going with 20. But it does give me a coverline, which the day I had the spotting and the cramping started is the day my temp hits the coverline (97.7) The next day it was 97.9 then today's!!! :D Except countdown gives me a different coverline (98.1)... idk which to go with.. But I know this AM I'm SUPER nauseous.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Eurgh if I keep Saturdays discarded it moves my O date!

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/5497F2CE-E1FB-426F-BE57-07D46DE1EC42-2565-0000016C669B542A_zps19a8a1fa.jpg


----------



## Rozzer

SBCookie21 said:


> Has anyone ever used the Clearblue digital ovulation kit with the flashing smiley face (high level of fertility) and the constant smiley face (peak fertility)?
> 
> I'm asking because I'm confused about my results and thought maybe someone could help me out. I started testing with the OPK on Tuesday Oct 1 and it was negative (no smiley face). I skipped Wednesday and tested again on Thursday. On Thursday, Oct 3, I got a flashing smiley face and everyday since then! Could I really have been fertile that long? I still have not seen a constant smiley face. Is this normal?

I used them this cycle and got blank, blank, blank, blank, blank, solid, solid, solid - it was the final solid I actually ovulated, confirmed by temps


----------



## Lynsey82

Please can you take my Bfp down, I had a miscarriage last night at 5+3

Thanks.

Going to give this whole baby thing a miss and get a dog.


----------



## Frizzabelle

So sorry to hear that Lynsey x


----------



## rachy28

Lynsey82 said:


> Please can you take my Bfp down, I had a miscarriage last night at 5+3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Going to give this whole baby thing a miss and get a dog.

Sorry for your loss hun x


----------



## LalaR

So sorry Lynsey. It's a horrible thing to go through. I've been there so let me know if you want to talk. xx


----------



## Rozzer

Lynsey I'm so so sorry to hear that :(
Sending lots of love and virtual hugs xx


----------



## Anniebobs

So sorry for your loss Lynsey. I'm trying again after 2 mcs, it's awful. Just give yourself time to grieve. It does get better :hugs: And I'd definitely recommend a dog too, if only for the cuddles!


----------



## Lynsey82

Thank you everyone. I feel pretty devastated right now, and in plenty of physical pain with bad cramps.

I had this feeling it wasn't going to stick.... I'm on holiday and brought a big box of sanitary towels with me. And 3 nights ago I dreamt I wiped and there was blood.

This just sucks.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Lynsey82 said:


> Please can you take my Bfp down, I had a miscarriage last night at 5+3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Going to give this whole baby thing a miss and get a dog.



Sorry to hear that.

Some other BFP ladies have too I've seen the names around and recognized it from this thread but can't remember who.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lynsey82 said:


> Please can you take my Bfp down, I had a miscarriage last night at 5+3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Going to give this whole baby thing a miss and get a dog.

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## chelsealynnb

Lynsey82 said:


> Please can you take my Bfp down, I had a miscarriage last night at 5+3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Going to give this whole baby thing a miss and get a dog.

Oh no, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

brunettebimbo said:


> Eurgh if I keep Saturdays discarded it moves my O date!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh70/kjordanj/5497F2CE-E1FB-426F-BE57-07D46DE1EC42-2565-0000016C669B542A_zps19a8a1fa.jpg

I'm honestly starting to question the reliability of FF...



Lynsey82 said:


> Please can you take my Bfp down, I had a miscarriage last night at 5+3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Going to give this whole baby thing a miss and get a dog.

I'm sorry Lynsey. How about get a dog and keep TTC? I know that every month when I get AF snuggling with my fur babies makes me feel WAYY better... 

And I didn't mean to click Thanks my stupid IPad did it :(


----------



## chelsealynnb

You can put a :bfn: by my name. Tested again last night and still stark white on the test. Don't feel any symptoms, either. I'm sure I am out this month :wacko:


----------



## GRGirl

Ugh, tested with an IC this morning and got another weird hazy pink thing where the test line should be. When I went to take a pic of it, you can't see anything in the pic, so I'm assuming it's a BFN and I just have line eye :(

I'm trying so hard not to sympton spot, but I have: sore boobs, mild pressure/cramps but not painful, sniffly nose, low backache, headache, tingly nipples, my sense of smell is SO weird, and nothing tastes right... and last night I wiped once and there was a tiny bit (like a strand, sorry if TMI) of pinkish blood looking, then I wiped again and it was gone. Then last night and two nights ago I had the CRAZIEST vivid dreams. Like last night I was eating chicken in the ocean (WTF?!) and a shark came to steal my chicken but bit my leg and ripped it off instead.

I'm convinced my body hates me and is just giving me symptoms to confuse me *sigh*AF is due Sunday so if I can hold off, I'll just wait to test until then. Luckily it's just ICs, but I'm dying to go buy a FRER. I just won't do it since I spent so much $ already on HPTs this cycle :(

Here's my chart if anyone wants to weigh in on it... It's hard to tell with me not taking temps, I know:
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## GRGirl

Lynsey82 said:


> Thank you everyone. I feel pretty devastated right now, and in plenty of physical pain with bad cramps.
> 
> I had this feeling it wasn't going to stick.... I'm on holiday and brought a big box of sanitary towels with me. And 3 nights ago I dreamt I wiped and there was blood.
> 
> This just sucks.

I'm so sorry :(


----------



## jamesmomma201

I'm so sorry lynsey!


----------



## jamesmomma201

I'm gonna say I'm out. Tested this morning, stark white bfn. I would think if I was pregnant it should show by now, so guess I'm just gonna wait for af. Good luck to the rest of you still waiting!


----------



## Jrepp

Lynsey82 said:


> Please can you take my Bfp down, I had a miscarriage last night at 5+3
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Going to give this whole baby thing a miss and get a dog.

I am so sorry to hear that. If you need to talk, feel free to pm me.



chelsealynnb said:


> You can put a :bfn: by my name. Tested again last night and still stark white on the test. Don't feel any symptoms, either. I'm sure I am out this month :wacko:

When is AF due?



GRGirl said:


> Ugh, tested with an IC this morning and got another weird hazy pink thing where the test line should be. When I went to take a pic of it, you can't see anything in the pic, so I'm assuming it's a BFN and I just have line eye :(
> 
> I'm trying so hard not to sympton spot, but I have: sore boobs, mild pressure/cramps but not painful, sniffly nose, low backache, headache, tingly nipples, my sense of smell is SO weird, and nothing tastes right... and last night I wiped once and there was a tiny bit (like a strand, sorry if TMI) of pinkish blood looking, then I wiped again and it was gone. Then last night and two nights ago I had the CRAZIEST vivid dreams. Like last night I was eating chicken in the ocean (WTF?!) and a shark came to steal my chicken but bit my leg and ripped it off instead.
> 
> I'm convinced my body hates me and is just giving me symptoms to confuse me *sigh*AF is due Sunday so if I can hold off, I'll just wait to test until then. Luckily it's just ICs, but I'm dying to go buy a FRER. I just won't do it since I spent so much $ already on HPTs this cycle :(
> 
> Here's my chart if anyone wants to weigh in on it... It's hard to tell with me not taking temps, I know:
> My Ovulation Chart

I would definitely get an frer. I read that ic are really bad about giving evaps and false negatives.



jamesmomma201 said:


> I'm gonna say I'm out. Tested this morning, stark white bfn. I would think if I was pregnant it should show by now, so guess I'm just gonna wait for af. Good luck to the rest of you still waiting!

When is AF due?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Waiting for some cramping to kick in or something to let me know I've ovulated or about to since I have no OPK's left - and I wasn't really a fan of them anyway. Not sure if I will use them again. I think I need to be more relaxed for next month and not over analyze everything! But at the same time I know it's just because of my crazy cycle last month.

Lots of :dust: to everyone.


----------



## jamesmomma201

jamesmomma201 said:


> I'm gonna say I'm out. Tested this morning, stark white bfn. I would think if I was pregnant it should show by now, so guess I'm just gonna wait for af. Good luck to the rest of you still waiting!

When is AF due?[/QUOTE]

Yesterday or the day before, I believe. I have kinda irregular cycles, but when I ovulate I've never had a lp longer than 18.


----------



## UniqueBeauty

AF got me :cry:


----------



## Flibberty87

Well ladies I've been manic busy so haven't been able to update but I promise I will today! 

Lynsey I'm sorry to hear that :(

The witch got me today too a day late :( I'm so frustrated! Did absolutely everything I could this month. Ah well. Onto another clomid cycle I guess.


----------



## DSemcho

Aww Flibberty :(


----------



## Katydid3480

I calculate my period as being due on Sunday, FF says AF will be here Saturday. I've been having tender boobs that look HUGE to me and feel heavy, light cramping, vivid dreams, insatiable hunger and eating things I normally don't eat, peeing all day and night long, constipated, face broke out, gassy, backaches, extremely irritable, and nauseous. I want to POAS so bad! I know that I need to wait because I've already did one HPT with a BFN last week, even though I knew it was early. This waiting is driving me CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Do another!!!!!


----------



## LizChase

Hey, I tested like everyday until I got a positive. And I'm still testing after my positive.. Obviously I'm a tester. So I think you should test! :)


----------



## Katydid3480

Do you think it's too early?


----------



## DSemcho

How many DPO?


----------



## DSemcho

LizChase said:


> Hey, I tested like everyday until I got a positive. And I'm still testing after my positive.. Obviously I'm a tester. So I think you should test! :)

Ditto!! I'm wanting my new OPKS and HPTs to get here so I can pee on something lol


----------



## LizChase

I got my first positive by 9dpo... Everyone is different though.


----------



## Captain

Good morning ladies, yesterday I said I was going to wait until the weekend to test but after some vivid dreams last night I tested when I got up. I think I saw a faint positive. I hope I'm not developing line eyes, yesterday I could easily brush off faint shadows as evap lines but today I kept looking away and looking back at the test, it would still be there!

I tried to get a picture but this is the best I could do. Can anyone else see a second line?

https://i.imgur.com/kNU4QbN.jpg?1


----------



## jamesmomma201

So, I was looking at the two apps I track my temp on, and they didn't match. When I fix ff it changes my o day making me 17 dpo. Would any of you charters take a look and see what you think? I think the temps are right now cuz I carry my numbers over from another app so this matches my original now.


----------



## GRGirl

Captain said:


> Good morning ladies, yesterday I said I was going to wait until the weekend to test but after some vivid dreams last night I tested when I got up. I think I saw a faint positive. I hope I'm not developing line eyes, yesterday I could easily brush off faint shadows as evap lines but today I kept looking away and looking back at the test, it would still be there!
> 
> I tried to get a picture but this is the best I could do. Can anyone else see a second line?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/kNU4QbN.jpg?1

Yep, I see it! Looks exactly like the one I just got on lunch. Same thing, too, I kept brushing stuff off as BFN until today on lunch, I'd look at it, look away then look back at it, and it was still there!


----------



## GRGirl

Sorry these are huge guys... but I think I finally got it to show up on a FRER. took it on lunch with like 4MU and only a 2 hour hold (hey, I get thirsty and drink a lot!) but this is the first time I saw it and still saw it after looking away. Didn't have to blink or tilt it or move it around. I have another FRER I'm taking tomorrow AM, so FX that's more clear. I was trying so hard not to pay $ for the FRER but you guys convinced me  (not like I needed much prompting anyway!) https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test2_zps4f1c02f9.jpg https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test1_zps6a0bd8df.jpg


----------



## DSemcho

I see it Captain!!!


----------



## Captain

Thanks for reply GRGirl, I see yours too!


----------



## GRGirl

DSemcho said:


> LizChase said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I tested like everyday until I got a positive. And I'm still testing after my positive.. Obviously I'm a tester. So I think you should test! :)
> 
> Ditto!! I'm wanting my new OPKS and HPTs to get here so I can pee on something lolClick to expand...

I just got done ordering some more OPKs and HPTs from Amazon, too :( I was in the throes (throws? Idk) or just badly needing to pee on something and just could NOT get a + to show up this cycle. Figures! Guess I'll save them?


----------



## Captain

DSemcho said:


> I see it Captain!!!

Thank you! Hubby's home in four days, this is going to be the longest weekend ever!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Flibberty87 said:


> Well ladies I've been manic busy so haven't been able to update but I promise I will today!
> 
> Lynsey I'm sorry to hear that :(
> 
> The witch got me today too a day late :( I'm so frustrated! Did absolutely everything I could this month. Ah well. Onto another clomid cycle I guess.

Aww sweetie, I'm so sorry! I was really rooting for ya!!
xxxxxx


----------



## highhopes0429

I'd love to join! Can you put me down for October 19th, pretty please = )


----------



## LizChase

I tweaked yours Captain, looks like a hint of a line to me!
 



Attached Files:







edit.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 16


----------



## LizChase

I see yours too GRGirl!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Looks like a few BPF's are in the making... Congratulations ladies.. Fab news!!

Fingers and everything crossed for all of us.. I hope I get my Birthday BFP!! That would be Awesome!


----------



## GRGirl

LizChase said:


> I tweaked yours Captain, looks like a hint of a line to me!

That's an awesome tweak. It's even more clear to me. I can totally spot it :)


----------



## GRGirl

LizChase said:


> I see yours too GRGirl!

Thanks! I'm testing again tomorrow with FMU so hopefully that is clearer and not such a squinter.
I'm just excited I finally got a line- it stinks just knowing you are and getting inconclusive stuff and talking yourself out of it/feeling crazy/doubting yourself.

Hoping it's clearer tomorrow morning and I'll be back with more awesome pics :D :happydance:


----------



## Captain

LizChase said:


> I tweaked yours Captain, looks like a hint of a line to me!

Thank you Liz! I sent the picture to my phone and tried to do my own tweaking, this is what I got.. 

https://i.imgur.com/HJoJq0E.png


----------



## DSemcho

GRGirl said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LizChase said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I tested like everyday until I got a positive. And I'm still testing after my positive.. Obviously I'm a tester. So I think you should test! :)
> 
> Ditto!! I'm wanting my new OPKS and HPTs to get here so I can pee on something lolClick to expand...
> 
> I just got done ordering some more OPKs and HPTs from Amazon, too :( I was in the throes (throws? Idk) or just badly needing to pee on something and just could NOT get a + to show up this cycle. Figures! Guess I'll save them?Click to expand...




GRGirl said:


> LizChase said:
> 
> 
> I see yours too GRGirl!
> 
> Thanks! I'm testing again tomorrow with FMU so hopefully that is clearer and not such a squinter.
> I'm just excited I finally got a line- it stinks just knowing you are and getting inconclusive stuff and talking yourself out of it/feeling crazy/doubting yourself.
> 
> Hoping it's clearer tomorrow morning and I'll be back with more awesome pics :D :happydance:Click to expand...

I'm a self admitted POAS addict lol. And I REALLY hope you get your line tomorrow!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I definately see a faint line.. Your on your way to a BFP!! Woohooo Congratulations hun!!


----------



## LizChase

Captain said:


> Thank you Liz! I sent the picture to my phone and tried to do my own tweaking, this is what I got..
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/HJoJq0E.png


Ohhh, yours is better, I see it better on this one. Exciting!


----------



## Jrepp

Captain said:


> Good morning ladies, yesterday I said I was going to wait until the weekend to test but after some vivid dreams last night I tested when I got up. I think I saw a faint positive. I hope I'm not developing line eyes, yesterday I could easily brush off faint shadows as evap lines but today I kept looking away and looking back at the test, it would still be there!
> 
> I tried to get a picture but this is the best I could do. Can anyone else see a second line?
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/kNU4QbN.jpg?1

I don't even see a picture, so I can't tell. But it sounds promising from the other posts.



GRGirl said:


> Sorry these are huge guys... but I think I finally got it to show up on a FRER. took it on lunch with like 4MU and only a 2 hour hold (hey, I get thirsty and drink a lot!) but this is the first time I saw it and still saw it after looking away. Didn't have to blink or tilt it or move it around. I have another FRER I'm taking tomorrow AM, so FX that's more clear. I was trying so hard not to pay $ for the FRER but you guys convinced me  (not like I needed much prompting anyway!) https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test2_zps4f1c02f9.jpg https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test1_zps6a0bd8df.jpg




Hopin&Prayin said:


> I definately see a faint line.. Your on your way to a BFP!! Woohooo Congratulations hun!!

Looks like a really faint positive to me.


----------



## Anniebobs

Congrats on the positive tests captain and grgirl, I see the lines on both! How many dpo are you? Thinking of testing tomorrow... Though I should wait!


----------



## Captain

Anniebobs said:


> Congrats on the positive tests captain and grgirl, I see the lines on both! How many dpo are you? Thinking of testing tomorrow... Though I should wait!

16DPO for me!


----------



## Anniebobs

I don't think I can't wait that long, I'm only 8 dpo :haha:


----------



## K151

Count me in for October 18th!


----------



## DSemcho

I couldn't help but POAS :(

I knew it'd be negative lol. Still not out though!! Especially since I've been nauseous ALL day


----------



## ellitigg

Aww Flibberty :( Sorry the :witch: got you :(

Captain, I see a line! That's awesome after all those symptoms :D :D :D 

GRGirl I didn't see the pic if you posted one but it sounds positive for you too. Congrats!


----------



## Captain

ellitigg said:


> Captain, I see a line! That's awesome after all those symptoms :D :D :D

Thank you! Looking forward to testing in the morning now to see if I get a more obvious line!


----------



## Katydid3480

DSemcho said:


> How many DPO?

13 dpo


----------



## GRGirl

Captain said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the positive tests captain and grgirl, I see the lines on both! How many dpo are you? Thinking of testing tomorrow... Though I should wait!
> 
> 16DPO for me!Click to expand...

According to FF I'm 15DPO but I think I'm more like 12DPO :)

Is it weird I'm excited for tomorrow morning so I can hopefully get a more obvious +?


----------



## DSemcho

Katydid3480 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> How many DPO?
> 
> 13 dpoClick to expand...

I'd say go ahead and try.


----------



## GRGirl

ellitigg said:


> Aww Flibberty :( Sorry the :witch: got you :(
> 
> Captain, I see a line! That's awesome after all those symptoms :D :D :D
> 
> GRGirl I didn't see the pic if you posted one but it sounds positive for you too. Congrats!

Thanks! I can't wait til I can get a clear BFP or see "Positive" on a digi :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hcg progresses quickly.
With Jace I had
8am/ fmu = bfn
Noon/ 2mu = clear BFP on frer and ic
Started work at 2, left at 5, peed as I left and had drunk a bottle of water, got to doc at 530 and he did a urine test which I wasn't expecting (or I wouldn't have peed on the way!) and his test also clearly pos!


----------



## Captain

GRGirl said:


> Captain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the positive tests captain and grgirl, I see the lines on both! How many dpo are you? Thinking of testing tomorrow... Though I should wait!
> 
> 16DPO for me!Click to expand...
> 
> According to FF I'm 15DPO but I think I'm more like 12DPO :)
> 
> Is it weird I'm excited for tomorrow morning so I can hopefully get a more obvious +?Click to expand...

Not at all I can't wait to test in the morning either!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Flibberty87 said:


> Well ladies I've been manic busy so haven't been able to update but I promise I will today!
> 
> Lynsey I'm sorry to hear that :(
> 
> The witch got me today too a day late :( I'm so frustrated! Did absolutely everything I could this month. Ah well. Onto another clomid cycle I guess.

:hugs: I'm soo sorry Flibberty Damn Witch!! Grrr That exactly happened to me. 1 day late and she decided to show.. I hate how are bodies play tricks on us.. I know its going to be Halloween but damn thats cold :( 
Good Luck on your next cycle.. Its going to happen when you least expect it hun..

Lynsey I'm sorry to hear you had a mc, its devastating :hugs:

Congratulations on the bfp's... Sorry to the ladies the hag showed

I have a long 2 weeks to go... Lovely 2ww Hell... :haha:


----------



## poppygirl05

13dpo now. Not really having symptoms. 

Congrats to all who have gotten bfps. I hope I get mine this month and it sticks!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Good Luck ladies tomorrow!! I hope to see some flashing :bfp: tomorrow!! FX'd you get your BFP!!


----------



## beneathmywing

Im out ;(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sorry to those who are out, we are getting ready for November testing here though if you want to join.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2024423-hoping-november-5.html


----------



## Katydid3480

Just went out and got a HPT so I can test, even though I'm a little early. I'm 13 dpo, and am going crazy with the need to pee on something!!!!! I'll let you all know how it turns out. Thanks for your support!!!


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck katydid


----------



## Katydid3480

Darn it...BFN :( I won't officially count myself out until I get AF, but I'm pretty sure I'm out for Oct. No more HPT's for me before Monday, and only if the witch doesn't get me first!!


----------



## nabbz90

This was my first month trying, so I think I over analyzed every little thing and drove myself crazy. Yesterday was very light bleeding all day, so I held on to a little hope that maybe just maybe im preggo, but nope got AF full force tonight so im definitely out!
On to November :)


----------



## Edwina1984

Katydid, I hope AF never shows! I'm 8dpo and starting to go insane. I keep a calendar/journal recording symptoms and this cycle is looking like past cycles. only difference is (I am on clomid) I am not getting mad suddenly like i did last time. UGH. darn tww! good luck Katydid!


----------



## Katydid3480

Sometimes I feel like my friends and family and even my husband don't really understand the extreme disappointment of getting a BFN every single month. And yet I get on here, and all of you get it. It's great to have such friends and support, whenever I need it! You guys are all great! To those of you who already have your BFP's, a happy and healthy 9 months to you! And the rest of us, our BFP's are coming soon! Sticky baby dust to all of us!


----------



## Anniebobs

I caved and tested early - 9dpo and bfn. On the same tests I got a bfp at 9dpo with my chemical so I think I'm out.


----------



## Jrepp

What do you guys look for in a charting website?


----------



## ac2010

I'm 7.5 weeks :) everything is perfect so happy. Got to hear his/her lil heartbeat. My placenta is on the right so let's see if it's a boy :)


----------



## rachy28

Temp rise today, not sure if its accurate as I did toss and turn a little bit last night but ive never had a temp this high, not even on previous nights when ive not slept as well. I guess I'll just have to see what tomorrow's temp is x


----------



## brunettebimbo

I've woken to a free 5 day trial of FF. Anything I should check out whilst I've got it?

Feeling really nauseous this morning but not holding out much hope as my cervix is moving down and beginning to open. My temperature usually begins to drop at 11 DPO so I guess only time will tell!


----------



## GRGirl

Alright, well I still can't get really good pics, but the HPTs this morning (at 3 am, lmao, I woke up early and couldn't stand waiting any longer) are darker. Still nervous something is wrong because the lines are so faint, but I'll just keep testing and watch for the lines to get darker. AF isn't due until the 13th so maybe it's just still early? The tests this morning are 14 hrs after yesterday's and there's a difference but not huge. Sorry the pics are ginormous again:
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test4_zpsf57a59a1.jpg
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test3_zps86e7404f.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm on my phone so can't see anything BUT if AF isn't due until the 13th it's still early days. FX for you!


----------



## GRGirl

brunettebimbo said:


> I've woken to a free 5 day trial of FF. Anything I should check out whilst I've got it?
> 
> Feeling really nauseous this morning but not holding out much hope as my cervix is moving down and beginning to open. My temperature usually begins to drop at 11 DPO so I guess only time will tell!

I like the chart gallery search where you can use advanced search features, like symptoms at X # DPO.


----------



## GRGirl

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hcg progresses quickly.
> With Jace I had
> 8am/ fmu = bfn
> Noon/ 2mu = clear BFP on frer and ic
> Started work at 2, left at 5, peed as I left and had drunk a bottle of water, got to doc at 530 and he did a urine test which I wasn't expecting (or I wouldn't have peed on the way!) and his test also clearly pos!

I'm hoping something like that'll happen to me. The line got darker but not a lot more visible, in about 14 hrs. Both on FRER and IC. So I'm hoping within the next couple days it'll be dark enough that I can go buy a digi and see "pregnant" :)


----------



## rachy28

brunettebimbo said:


> I've woken to a free 5 day trial of FF. Anything I should check out whilst I've got it?
> 
> Feeling really nauseous this morning but not holding out much hope as my cervix is moving down and beginning to open. My temperature usually begins to drop at 11 DPO so I guess only time will tell!

Yes check out the gallery, I also like the pregnancy monitor, keeps me optimistic ;) x


----------



## rachy28

GRGirl said:


> Alright, well I still can't get really good pics, but the HPTs this morning (at 3 am, lmao, I woke up early and couldn't stand waiting any longer) are darker. Still nervous something is wrong because the lines are so faint, but I'll just keep testing and watch for the lines to get darker. AF isn't due until the 13th so maybe it's just still early? The tests this morning are 14 hrs after yesterday's and there's a difference but not huge. Sorry the pics are ginormous again:
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test4_zpsf57a59a1.jpg
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test3_zps86e7404f.jpg

I see it on the frers, congratulations x


----------



## GRGirl

Katydid3480 said:


> Darn it...BFN :( I won't officially count myself out until I get AF, but I'm pretty sure I'm out for Oct. No more HPT's for me before Monday, and only if the witch doesn't get me first!!

Aw I'm sorry :( But you're right, it's not over!


----------



## GRGirl

Anniebobs said:


> I caved and tested early - 9dpo and bfn. On the same tests I got a bfp at 9dpo with my chemical so I think I'm out.

Aw I'm sorry hun :( But it's still possible! 

I'm so worried about mine being a chemical because the lines are so light :(


----------



## GRGirl

Is this one any better? Just took another pic, it looks a little more clear:
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test5_zpsd643c246.jpg


----------



## Anniebobs

GRGirl said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> I caved and tested early - 9dpo and bfn. On the same tests I got a bfp at 9dpo with my chemical so I think I'm out.
> 
> Aw I'm sorry hun :( But it's still possible!
> 
> I'm so worried about mine being a chemical because the lines are so light :(Click to expand...

Aww :hugs: A light test won't tell you that, it's the progression over a few days. Hopefully you'll get a darker line when AF is due and that will put you at ease.


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> Is this one any better? Just took another pic, it looks a little more clear:
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test5_zpsd643c246.jpg

14 hours won't tell you much, as hcg doubles every 36-48. I would not test anymore today, and try again tomorrow and see if it's any darker.

Afm: I'm still having really bad dreams, and my husband keeps dying in them :( I know it's just hormones but I wake up really upset. I really want to quit my job because I'm scared one of these days a kid is going to have a violent outburst and hit me in the process. My husband says no though. I've been trying to find something I can do from home to make up the money, and though of trying to create a fertility app and web page. I am bloated (or stretching) and most of my pants are way too tight now, so I am wearing my first maternity pants. They are way too long and kinda baggy. I'm going to make some belly bands this weekend though so hopefully I can get into some normal pants for awhile.

Overall, i am very tired, moody and nauseous.


----------



## GRGirl

JRepp- Yeah I kinda figured it wasn't long enough to tell me really much of anything.
So because I don't know why I just ran out and bought a couple digis, just on the off chance something would come up, and (of course) they were both negative. I got the ClearBlue Advanced Digi and the FR Digi. Seeing the big "No" and "Not Pregnant" just made me so sad :( Nothing like crying in the bathroom *sigh* 

I think I should probably even avoid testing tomorrow if I can and just try it again Sunday AM. AF is due Sunday AM, so that's when I probably should've tested all along. That'll be 48 hours from this morning's test and if it doesn't get darker, I guess I'll know it's a chemical or not likely to be sticky :(


----------



## Katydid3480

I'm out. AF reared her ugly head in full force this morning. Feeling down, but trying to look forward to next month. Is there already a November thread?


----------



## Captain

Stark white BFN this morning..IDK..


----------



## jamesmomma201

Temp went up again today. Guess I'll try to test tomorrow. Doubting anything good will come of it.


----------



## Anniebobs

Oh no captain and grgirl I hope they are just false negatives! 

I tested again this afternoon with an ic and think I see something. Does anyone else see it or is it just wishful thinking? I'm 9dpo.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## GRGirl

Anniebobs said:


> Oh no captain and grgirl I hope they are just false negatives!
> 
> I tested again this afternoon with an ic and think I see something. Does anyone else see it or is it just wishful thinking? I'm 9dpo.

I think I can kinda see it, but I have to squint? I'm not sure, sorry I'm not much help :(

I'm so sad right now and so paranoid it's gonna end up being a chemical. I did a ton of internet reading and everyone said to get a CB Digi if you got a really faint +. I did and the digi was - :( And from scouring online pics of HPTs, my + tests look like ones that are more like 10-12DPO, not 16DPO like FF thinks I am :( Then again, I don't know because I drink a LOT (as in, I am always thirsty and i can't even get a 4 hr hold without going crazy), so maybe it's just too diluted...My head's spinning :( :dohh: 

Guess the answer to all of it is stop testing and wait 2 days before I test again? I'll know better by then, I guess.


----------



## 2moms2be

I'm fairly certain that my body finally decided to get its stuff together & I'm gearing up for o :) will probably happen tomorrow or Sunday. So can I change my testing date to the 28th please? A Halloween bfp would be so awesome <3


----------



## DSemcho

GRGirl said:


> Alright, well I still can't get really good pics, but the HPTs this morning (at 3 am, lmao, I woke up early and couldn't stand waiting any longer) are darker. Still nervous something is wrong because the lines are so faint, but I'll just keep testing and watch for the lines to get darker. AF isn't due until the 13th so maybe it's just still early? The tests this morning are 14 hrs after yesterday's and there's a difference but not huge. Sorry the pics are ginormous again:
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test4_zpsf57a59a1.jpg
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test3_zps86e7404f.jpg

I see it on the FRER!! Yay!



Captain said:


> Stark white BFN this morning..IDK..

I'm sorry Captain. :( 



Anniebobs said:


> Oh no captain and grgirl I hope they are just false negatives!
> 
> I tested again this afternoon with an ic and think I see something. Does anyone else see it or is it just wishful thinking? I'm 9dpo.

I'm sorry I don't see anything. How many DPO?



2moms2be said:


> I'm fairly certain that my body finally decided to get its stuff together & I'm gearing up for o :) will probably happen tomorrow or Sunday. So can I change my testing date to the 28th please? A Halloween bfp would be so awesome <3

Yay!! Fx'd!


----------



## ellitigg

2moms2be said:


> I'm fairly certain that my body finally decided to get its stuff together & I'm gearing up for o :) will probably happen tomorrow or Sunday. So can I change my testing date to the 28th please? A Halloween bfp would be so awesome <3

Woop woop! I think I should o in the next couple of days too. FX'd!


----------



## Flibberty87

Arghhh I have no idea what my body is playing at! The witch didn't arrive after all. I spotted brown blood. Then today, nothing overnight or all day until about 3pm then had the tiniest bit of pale brown cm. Nothing at all now. I have been on the go all day to try and get her shifting butbif anything its getting less.

Honest opinions please ladies. 

Is 15dpo and 16dpo (according to ff) too late for ib? 

I feel like I'm in limbo again. Waiting for her to show her face properly.. but should I test tomorrow or not bother and just wait for af?


----------



## Jrepp

Perhaps you do later than you thought.


----------



## ellitigg

Flibberty87 said:


> Arghhh I have no idea what my body is playing at! The witch didn't arrive after all. I spotted brown blood. Then today, nothing overnight or all day until about 3pm then had the tiniest bit of pale brown cm. Nothing at all now. I have been on the go all day to try and get her shifting butbif anything its getting less.
> 
> Honest opinions please ladies.
> 
> Is 15dpo and 16dpo (according to ff) too late for ib?
> 
> I feel like I'm in limbo again. Waiting for her to show her face properly.. but should I test tomorrow or not bother and just wait for af?

How long is your cycle normally? If really long I guess IB could be that late?


----------



## Flibberty87

On clomid it's usually 35 days. Ff confirmed ovulation on day 20. 16 days ago. I was looking at my chart and thought maybe it could have gotten it wrong.

I just hate waiting ha


----------



## Flibberty87

Also, my cramps have stopped completely. Now I just feel bloated and kinda full low down. There's a realllly mild dull ache that's about it and that's only really when I try and suck my tummy in lol


----------



## ellitigg

It sounds a bit late for IB...but I don't know what else to suggest! Why do our bodies play these tricks :( Hope you get answers soon hun


----------



## DSemcho

Could you have ovulated twice? And have you tested yet?


----------



## Bee Bee

Hey Ladies! I would love to join!

I just got off my BC last month. Was not expecting to O until i saw AF again. BUT, I am pretty sure I got a +OPK yesterday (and all the good O signs along with it) so I believe today is 1DPO! We BD'd Monday and last night and we're gonna BD again for good measure. 

Either way, it looks like the big TWW for me! :)

EDIT: I just realized that I have an appt with my doc on October 23, which will be DPO13. I am there to get my blood drawn for my thyroid anyway. Should I ask them to test for pregnancy then too? (assuming that I don't see AF before then) I know its a bit early, but I figure if I'm there already...


----------



## SBCookie21

Bee Bee said:


> Hey Ladies! I would love to join!
> 
> I just got off my BC last month. Was not expecting to O until i saw AF again. BUT, I am pretty sure I got a +OPK yesterday (and all the good O signs along with it) so I believe today is 1DPO! We BD'd Monday and last night and we're gonna BD again for good measure.
> 
> Either way, it looks like the big TWW for me! :)
> 
> EDIT: I just realized that I have an appt with my doc on October 23, which will be DPO13. I am there to get my blood drawn for my thyroid anyway. Should I ask them to test for pregnancy then too? (assuming that I don't see AF before then) I know its a bit early, but I figure if I'm there already...

You might at well ask. No harm done! At 13DPO something should indicate pregnancy. Good Luck!!!:flower::thumbup:


----------



## K151

Well said, Katydid3480 - for example, my husband wants to have a baby, but he is a pretty checked out on the details. For goodness sake, the boy keeps forgetting why I'm passing on beer/margaritas when we're in a social setting! A forum like this is really helpful for syncing up with other who can appreciate the nuances of our day to day thought process.


----------



## Sparkles1984

I'd love to join! Been testing with internet cheapies (can't help myself), I'm 11dpo but put me down for 16 October please :) Good luck ladies! x


----------



## Bee Bee

Oh and I guess I should also add to put me down for testing on October 24th! 

(the docs had to move my thyroid blood test to the 24th instead of the 23rd. But that works because it'll be DPO14!)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> On clomid it's usually 35 days. Ff confirmed ovulation on day 20. 16 days ago. I was looking at my chart and thought maybe it could have gotten it wrong.
> 
> I just hate waiting ha

Are you positive you oved? Sounds like maybe you didn't. 
What was your progesterone level?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bee Bee said:


> Oh and I guess I should also add to put me down for testing on October 24th!
> 
> (the docs had to move my thyroid blood test to the 24th instead of the 23rd. But that works because it'll be DPO14!)


I don't think they will order a blood test until AF is late by a few day...it costs them money and obviously you'd know the next day if AF will show or not anyway. 
If it were me I'd move the appointment back a few days.


----------



## DSemcho

Yay! 4 days until I take my first test! I'll be at least 9DPO and max 11DPO


----------



## Flibberty87

hopefulfor1st said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> On clomid it's usually 35 days. Ff confirmed ovulation on day 20. 16 days ago. I was looking at my chart and thought maybe it could have gotten it wrong.
> 
> I just hate waiting ha
> 
> Are you positive you oved? Sounds like maybe you didn't.
> What was your progesterone level?Click to expand...

Well none of us can be positive of ov.. but I had positive opk, temp rise and ovulation pains all matching up together. 

I didnt get bloods done I'm being left to plod on alone for this go. 

How does it sound like I didn't ovulate? 

Even on 50mg clomid I ovulated, just not until cd35ish. They doubled my dose to 100mg and it was day 22.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> On clomid it's usually 35 days. Ff confirmed ovulation on day 20. 16 days ago. I was looking at my chart and thought maybe it could have gotten it wrong.
> 
> I just hate waiting ha
> 
> Are you positive you oved? Sounds like maybe you didn't.
> What was your progesterone level?Click to expand...
> 
> Well none of us can be positive of ov.. but I had positive opk, temp rise and ovulation pains all matching up together.
> 
> I didnt get bloods done I'm being left to plod on alone for this go.
> 
> How does it sound like I didn't ovulate?
> 
> Even on 50mg clomid I ovulated, just not until cd35ish. They doubled my dose to 100mg and it was day 22.Click to expand...



Just thought cos no AF or BFP 2 weeks after meant no ovulation? 
I'm really afraid cos I know some people can ov on clomid and then next cycle not at all on it can become clomid resistant.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Could just be a shy BFP. I didn't get a BFP until AF was 11 days late with my son!

So 11DPO and instead of my usual large ish dip it's only dipped by .3 degrees! I have done a cheap Accunews test and was BFN. I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Flibberty87

I might test. Not very hopeful though.

I'm doubting I even ovulated now. Amd that clomid isn't going to work for me anymore. And then I'll have to have ivf. But that takes years sometimes where I am.

I'm so sad right now I could cry. And I never cry.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

brunettebimbo said:


> Could just be a shy BFP. I didn't get a BFP until AF was 11 days late with my son!
> 
> So 11DPO and instead of my usual large ish dip it's only dipped by .3 degrees! I have done a cheap Accunews test and was BFN. I guess only time will tell!



Could be alot of people do have that problem! Will doc give u a hcg blood if no progress soon flib? Are u in touch with them at all through your cycle ? Maybe they could offer some insight!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Are you still temping Flibberty? Add your chart to your signature please :)


----------



## Flibberty87

I don't know how to do that.. I'm still above coverline though. But sloooowly going down. It's just my body playing tricks on me.

Yes I'll be able to get a blood test in a week or so if nothing has happened.

I'm going to go sulk in the bath.


----------



## brunettebimbo

There will be a bit that days share and you just copy and post the link to your signature. 

If you've still got crosshairs I would say you've definitely ovulated :)


----------



## ellitigg

Eek I don't know what's going on with fertility friend. After I put my temp in today it has decided I O'd on the 9th but I'm sure that's way too early. I think I won't O until like 13th has my cycle is 32 days. If that's right we didn't DTD until 10th so if be out this month. I think this might just be me having really variable temps. Any thoughts? Anyone else had this?


----------



## Flibberty87

I do still have crosshairs and they haven't been moved. It's just saying I'm 17dpo


----------



## Anniebobs

Tested again on an ic this morning and still think there's something there. Gonna use a tesco test tomorrow and hopefully get a stronger line.

Flib I don't know much about charting but hopefully if AF hasn't shown you'll get that bfp soon. When did you last test?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> I do still have crosshairs and they haven't been moved. It's just saying I'm 17dpo

That sounds positive, hopefully your just one of those people who don't show up on a hpt til late!


----------



## Flibberty87

Last tested at 13dpo. I'm noy testing anymore now. I'll wait a week if no af then doctors


----------



## brunettebimbo

Flibberty87 said:


> I do still have crosshairs and they haven't been moved. It's just saying I'm 17dpo

That's a good thing :) hopefully just a shy bean!


----------



## Anniebobs

If you haven't tested since 13dpo I'd say there's a good chance you are, even with the spotting. Lots of people don't get a bfp until AF is late - you might have implanted at 12dpo then had breakthrough bleeding when AF was due. I hope this is it for you.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow flib if you haven't tested since you've been late that definitely changes things! 

GL


----------



## rachy28

Not sure what's going on with my chart, yet again im getting my hopes up and probably for nothing x


----------



## Anniebobs

Rach that is a big jump in temps! When are you testing?

Here's a pic of this mornings test with yesterday's, I do think it's got slightly darker. Really hoping this is my rainbow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Anniebobs said:


> Rach that is a big jump in temps! When are you testing?
> 
> Here's a pic of this mornings test with yesterday's, I do think it's got slightly darker. Really hoping this is my rainbow!


I can see something on today's test!


----------



## Anniebobs

hopefulfor1st said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Rach that is a big jump in temps! When are you testing?
> 
> Here's a pic of this mornings test with yesterday's, I do think it's got slightly darker. Really hoping this is my rainbow!
> 
> 
> I can see something on today's test!Click to expand...

Is it bad that I can't wait to POAS tomorrow! Going to do a tesco cheapie and hope for a decent line!


----------



## rachy28

Im testing monday if af doesn't show, just gonna keep an eye on my temps till then x


----------



## brunettebimbo

Annie I see today's :)

Rach that's impressive! Fingers crossed!


----------



## rachy28

brunettebimbo said:


> Annie I see today's :)
> 
> Rach that's impressive! Fingers crossed!

Isnt it just! I really wanna test but dont wanna waste money on hpt's if its too early. I feel like af is imminent too so I think I should just wait to avoid disappointment x


----------



## Siyren

Hey can I join in? Will be testing October 28th. Xx


----------



## brunettebimbo

Feeling like AF is going to arrive teamed with that rise is a good sign. I could have sworn AF would arrive when I got my BFP with my son. 

I've started with really strong cramps on the right hand side so thinking AF will arrive bang on time


----------



## lizzyttc

I'm new to the site and would like to join your thread.
I have been ttc for 9 months and am feeling so discouraged. Af is due on the 16th. I have been feeling very positive this month and am having strange symptoms. I have had period like cramps for about a week now. Also usually my boobs hurt exactly 7 days before af but I am 5 days before and no pain. 
I got anxious and took a test this morning and got a bfn, now I'm going into my usual monthly depression. Trying to tell myself it was too early to test.


----------



## rachy28

brunettebimbo said:


> Feeling like AF is going to arrive teamed with that rise is a good sign. I could have sworn AF would arrive when I got my BFP with my son.

I hope your right hun. 

Anyone have any ideas when I should test assuming my temp stays up tomorrow? I have a consistent 12 day lp so af due monday x


----------



## DSemcho

Yay! Out of all 8 of my temps only 3 has been lower than 98 since O (CD20). Unless I O'ed on CD22, then it's only 2 temps that have been lower. But regardless, only one temp has dipped below the cover line at that was at 2DPO (or possible O day) and only one has hit the cover line at 4DPO (or 2DPO). Only a tiny bit of nausea today, but I did sleep for 11 hours (still woke up in between to temp).


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

I'd go nuts with temping... I'd lose track... and my patience.. :haha:

Good Luck Ladies... I still have a ways to go.. :(


----------



## DSemcho

I use FF to keep track of my temps lol. But today I tried OvuFriend and it agrees with me on when I Ov'ed :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

rachy28 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like AF is going to arrive teamed with that rise is a good sign. I could have sworn AF would arrive when I got my BFP with my son.
> 
> I hope your right hun.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas when I should test assuming my temp stays up tomorrow? I have a consistent 12 day lp so af due monday xClick to expand...

I personally would wait until Monday but you'd probably get a BFP tomorrow :)


----------



## rachy28

brunettebimbo said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like AF is going to arrive teamed with that rise is a good sign. I could have sworn AF would arrive when I got my BFP with my son.
> 
> I hope your right hun.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas when I should test assuming my temp stays up tomorrow? I have a consistent 12 day lp so af due monday xClick to expand...
> 
> I personally would wait until Monday but you'd probably get a BFP tomorrow :)Click to expand...

I'm going to test tonight, just picked up a few asda 15miu tests, if its neg then ill leave testing til monday :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Exciting!!!!

AFM I've some pretty intense cramping going on. Cervix is high, firm and closed. Hope its a good sign and not that nasty witch on her way!


----------



## DSemcho

I hope you ladies get your BFP's soon! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

rachy28 said:


> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brunettebimbo said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like AF is going to arrive teamed with that rise is a good sign. I could have sworn AF would arrive when I got my BFP with my son.
> 
> I hope your right hun.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas when I should test assuming my temp stays up tomorrow? I have a consistent 12 day lp so af due monday xClick to expand...
> 
> I personally would wait until Monday but you'd probably get a BFP tomorrow :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to test tonight, just picked up a few asda 15miu tests, if its neg then ill leave testing til monday :)Click to expand...

I really think your gonna get your BFP. Test now! Implantation dip and a rise :)


----------



## rachy28

Need to hold for a while longer, but I will test later. Dont think it'll be pos though as its still early and im not sure what day a bfp would show after a triphasic shift. Either way, tomorrow's temp will give me an answer :)


----------



## bebe81

Hi ladies! Help, need some advice! 
Im now 12 dpo. I did an IC last night so not fmu, I thought I saw a faint squinter of a line but then it disappeared. Today with FMU I got a very faint + on IC. I also did a Tesco test which looked negative until I opened it and there was a definite faint +. Hubbie will only believe Digi's (I think the word PREGNANT is indisputable) Sooooo we went and bought one and.... BFN! 
What do you think? Chemical? Are digis not as sensitive? 

Been having waves of nausea, no appetite at all and boobs have been sore since ovulation. None of these symptoms are typical! Scared to get my hopes up after MMC in March.


----------



## LizChase

bebe81 said:


> Hi ladies! Help, need some advice!
> Im now 12 dpo. I did an IC last night so not fmu, I thought I saw a faint squinter of a line but then it disappeared. Today with FMU I got a very faint + on IC. I also did a Tesco test which looked negative until I opened it and there was a definite faint +. Hubbie will only believe Digi's (I think the word PREGNANT is indisputable) Sooooo we went and bought one and.... BFN!
> What do you think? Chemical? Are digis not as sensitive?
> 
> Been having waves of nausea, no appetite at all and boobs have been sore since ovulation. None of these symptoms are typical! Scared to get my hopes up after MMC in March.

Digis are not as sensitive, I believe. I think I read somewhere that FRERs pick up a hcg reading of 25 and digis are 50, or something.


----------



## Hiding

Took a random early cheapie - does this look positive??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 27


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yep :)


----------



## Anniebobs

That looks positive to me hiding!


----------



## Siyren

Looks positive to me! X


----------



## DSemcho

How long did you take the pic at?


----------



## Hiding

DSemcho said:


> How long did you take the pic at?

Took at 5pm and came up within a couple of minutes. I thought I ov'd last sat going by CM. But FF said last week thurs (though I took my temps at various times in the night).


----------



## Hiding

I'm in serious shock! If I went by CM, I'd only be 7DPO - isn't that too early?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hiding said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> How long did you take the pic at?
> 
> Took at 5pm and came up within a couple of minutes. I thought I ov'd last sat going by CM. But FF said last week thurs (though I took my temps at various times in the night).Click to expand...

Grab a FRER. 7DPO is very early and those tests are awful for indents and Evaps! Good luck!


----------



## Hiding

I was temping too and FF works me out to be 9DPO but my CM didn't match that and I didn't really take the temps at the right times so I'm not sure which to believe. Will test again tomorrow and if the same, will get a FRER. 

:flower:


----------



## Leti

Hello Ladies.

I'll be testing around the 18th if not sooner.... Baby dust to all of us...


----------



## Captain

Another day with a stark white BFN and no AF! No idea what's going on but with the amount of BFN's I'm getting I think that faint positive a couple of days a go was just maybe an evap line and I'm probably not pregnant. Going to take my mind off things today and do some baking.


----------



## SBCookie21

Finally got my crosshairs on my FF BBT chart. I'm officially 3DPO...yeaaaah! Let the countdown begin!


----------



## DSemcho

SB, try ovuFriend to. Ff with BBT and OPK is trying to say I ovulated one day, but OvuFriend says I ovulated on the same day I thought I did (day I got positive OPK and had a hard sharp cramp several hours later)


----------



## ellitigg

SBCookie21 said:


> Finally got my crosshairs on my FF BBT chart. I'm officially 3DPO...yeaaaah! Let the countdown begin!

SB I got my crosshairs today too but I really don't trust it...I don't think I O'd that early. If I did, then I'm totally out this month as we didn't DTD until the day after. Argh! Maybe I should try ovufriend dsemcho?


----------



## Flibberty87

I caved. I tested. 8pm with extremely diluted pee.

There is a second line. Most definitely a second line. Appeared about 4-5 minutes.

Can't tell if it's got colour though..

And I can even get it to show up on camera! Shows better in shadow though as my light makes everything white.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Show us show us! :happydance:


----------



## ellitigg

Show show show! :D

Ack so ovufriend also thinks I O'd 3 days ago. We DTD the day AFTER o. :( is it still possible to get pregnant 24 hours after?


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yes :)


----------



## Flibberty87

One picture taken in the light, one taken with some shadow. Both taken about 5-6 minutes max. It shows up really well on my phone but not so good on here :(
 



Attached Files:







20131012_194307.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 30









20131012_193252.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 30


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see it on the shadow picture!


----------



## Flibberty87

As long as I'm not imagining it :p I'm going to wait another couple of days and test again. I'm still not feeling it! I think it's an evap. Because that's just my luck!


----------



## ellitigg

I see something in the shadow pic for sure, not in the other though


----------



## rachy28

I've decided not to test, I really wanna see what tomorrow's temp is, definitely thinking I should leave testing until 14dpo then I should be guaranteed a lovely line by then, thats if af doesn't show first x

Flibberty87 I see a shadow on your test, good luck :) ive asked before but can u put me down for the 14th please x


----------



## Shannon30

Add me Oct 21st!!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Anniebobs said:


> Rach that is a big jump in temps! When are you testing?
> 
> Here's a pic of this mornings test with yesterday's, I do think it's got slightly darker. Really hoping this is my rainbow!

I see a little something something on the bottom one!!


----------



## brunettebimbo

rachy28 said:


> I've decided not to test, I really wanna see what tomorrow's temp is, definitely thinking I should leave testing until 14dpo then I should be guaranteed a lovely line by then, thats if af doesn't show first x
> 
> Flibberty87 I see a shadow on your test, good luck :) ive asked before but can u put me down for the 14th please x

Booooo I was looking forward to it! :lol: FX for you!

Flibberty get a decent test. Those are awful for Evaps and indents. Remember all the crappy ones I had last time we where in limbo!? FX this isn't the case for you though and is the start of your BFP!


----------



## rachy28

brunettebimbo said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> I've decided not to test, I really wanna see what tomorrow's temp is, definitely thinking I should leave testing until 14dpo then I should be guaranteed a lovely line by then, thats if af doesn't show first x
> 
> Flibberty87 I see a shadow on your test, good luck :) ive asked before but can u put me down for the 14th please x
> 
> Booooo I was looking forward to it! :lol: FX for you!Click to expand...

 Im fighting the urge! But if I test today and get a disappointing temp dip tomorrow then ill be kicking myself x


----------



## LizChase

Flibberty87 said:


> I caved. I tested. 8pm with extremely diluted pee.
> 
> There is a second line. Most definitely a second line. Appeared about 4-5 minutes.
> 
> Can't tell if it's got colour though..
> 
> And I can even get it to show up on camera! Shows better in shadow though as my light makes everything white.


Ahhh! Excited!


----------



## LizChase

brunettebimbo said:


> Flibberty get a decent test. Those are awful for Evaps and indents. Remember all the crappy ones I had last time we where in limbo!? FX this isn't the case for you though and is the start of your BFP!


I agree! When I got just a teeny tiny hint of a line on those cheapies, I took a frer and it was obviously positive! I know people say those cheap ones are more sensitive, but for me the frers were.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Wow flib I bet if you used better pee you'd get a better line!


----------



## DSemcho

Tomorrow is 9DPO! :D Two more days!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm keeping my fingers tightly crossed that my temperature doesn't dip tomorrow!


----------



## DSemcho

Omg. One of my little sisters just called me and asked if I was pregnant cause she had I dream I was!! That's three people in less than a week to say that they have dreamed I was pregnant! I believe things happen in threes.... Woot!


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> Omg. One of my little sisters just called me and asked if I was pregnant cause she had I dream I was!! That's three people in less than a week to say that they have dreamed I was pregnant! I believe things happen in threes.... Woot!


Wow! Thats awesome! I'm sure it a great sign. FX for you!


----------



## GRGirl

AHHHHHH you guys!!!!! I got my BFP on a digi, FINALLY!!!!! AHHHH!!!!! I'm sooo geeked!!! Did it this evening!!!! Finally something other than super faint lines!
https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test2_zpsa0d0df83.jpg


----------



## GRGirl

Flibberty, I saw it on the bottom one. I hate my ICs, though, they always the faintest lines.


----------



## Captain

GRGirl said:


> AHHHHHH you guys!!!!! I got my BFP on a digi, FINALLY!!!!! AHHHH!!!!! I'm sooo geeked!!! Did it this evening!!!! Finally something other than super faint lines!
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test2_zpsa0d0df83.jpg

Congratulations!!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

GRGirl said:


> AHHHHHH you guys!!!!! I got my BFP on a digi, FINALLY!!!!! AHHHH!!!!! I'm sooo geeked!!! Did it this evening!!!! Finally something other than super faint lines!
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test2_zpsa0d0df83.jpg

Congrats!


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> AHHHHHH you guys!!!!! I got my BFP on a digi, FINALLY!!!!! AHHHH!!!!! I'm sooo geeked!!! Did it this evening!!!! Finally something other than super faint lines!
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test2_zpsa0d0df83.jpg

Congratulations!! Does it say 1-2?


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp said:


> GRGirl said:
> 
> 
> AHHHHHH you guys!!!!! I got my BFP on a digi, FINALLY!!!!! AHHHH!!!!! I'm sooo geeked!!! Did it this evening!!!! Finally something other than super faint lines!
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test2_zpsa0d0df83.jpg
> 
> Congratulations!! Does it say 1-2?Click to expand...

Thanks guys I'm so geeked!!!

Yep, 1-2. Which makes sense if I'm right about my O date and FF was wrong. I think I'm 13DPO today, FF says 17DPO. FINGERS CROSSED, everything'll stay ok :)


----------



## Bee Bee

GRGirl said:


> AHHHHHH you guys!!!!! I got my BFP on a digi, FINALLY!!!!! AHHHH!!!!! I'm sooo geeked!!! Did it this evening!!!! Finally something other than super faint lines!
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/test2_zpsa0d0df83.jpg


OMGGGG awesome!! congrats!!!


----------



## DSemcho

Yay GRGirl!


----------



## brunettebimbo

Yay GRgirl! :happydance:

DSemcho I hope that's a good sign for you!

AFM my temperature stayed the same! Weird!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

Can I join? I am 2 dpo today. 

Can you tell me what you think?

I had a medium cp all the way unto 3 days ago where it was high and ewcm, but the next day it was medium and dry. Today again medium, but little moist. (Sorry tmi). I had calamari last night and half way through I was nauseas and felt hot flushes and I've been gassy through out the whole day. Today I have a full feeling, but that's's about it.

Any ideas?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's probably too early for symptoms yet so if I was you I would try not to read into it too much yet. Good luck :)


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats grgirl!! 

Dsemcho, fx'd those dreams are a good sign!


----------



## Bee Bee

Angelbaby_01 said:


> Hallo ladies!
> 
> Can I join? I am 2 dpo today.
> 
> Can you tell me what you think?
> 
> I had a medium cp all the way unto 3 days ago where it was high and ewcm, but the next day it was medium and dry. Today again medium, but little moist. (Sorry tmi). I had calamari last night and half way through I was nauseas and felt hot flushes and I've been gassy through out the whole day. Today I have a full feeling, but that's's about it.
> 
> Any ideas?

I am also 2DPO today! We are TWW buddies! 

Anyway, I would say its more likely that its still O symptoms over anything else. Now, if you feel that way, in say two weeks or so and no AF, then it might be a different story ;)


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm really confused! On CD28 I took my temperature at 5.45 and usually do it around 6.30 so I just used the adjuster just so I could see what my chart did and if I remove the big temperature it keeps it at CD22! Hmmm I really don't know!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats grgirl!
Good luck dsemcho and flibberty! Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Bee Bee

I have a strange question to ask you ladies. Please tell me if you have an idea of what is going on or heard of anything similar to this? Just off the bat, I am going to bring this up to my doctor if it persists, i have an appt in 2 weeks to see her. Ps. This might be a little TMI haha

Basically the issue is this, every time the DH and I have BD'd while TTC, I have gotten sick to my stomach within 24 hrs. This could all possibly be coincidental, but it keeps happening within 24 hrs after BD, then I feel fine another 12-24hrs later. Before I got out my BC and before we started TTC, we were always really, really careful so I have never really been exposed to his sperm before now. We've BD'd four times since starting TTC and obviously, I have been exposed to his sperm each time. 

I get sick within different time frames each time, but always within 24 hrs. (I assume this might be because of how much I am exposed to each time?) i dont think its mental at all because I havent really put two and two together until the second or third time. I totally thought I had gotten past the clear last time but lo and behold I got sick near the end of 24hrs. And by sick I mean that my stomach/ovaries/uterus all of it hurts and I feel incredibly nauseous. (And I am not a person who gets nauseous easily)

I'm worried that I might have an allergy to his sperm? But every time I look up seminal allergies, it speaks of more of a contact allergy, like rashes and burning. Which I dont have. 

Anyway, like I said, if its keeps happening I am definitely going to talk to my doc about it. Actually, I already had them write it down for the appointment, just in case. I'm still hoping it was possible O symptoms, but 2 of them happened way before I actually O'd, about a week and a half before. :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Bee Bee said:


> I have a strange question to ask you ladies. Please tell me if you have an idea of what is going on or heard of anything similar to this? Just off the bat, I am going to bring this up to my doctor if it persists, i have an appt in 2 weeks to see her. Ps. This might be a little TMI haha
> 
> Basically the issue is this, every time the DH and I have BD'd while TTC, I have gotten sick to my stomach within 24 hrs. This could all possibly be coincidental, but it keeps happening within 24 hrs after BD, then I feel fine another 12-24hrs later. Before I got out my BC and before we started TTC, we were always really, really careful so I have never really been exposed to his sperm before now. We've BD'd four times since starting TTC and obviously, I have been exposed to his sperm each time.
> 
> I get sick within different time frames each time, but always within 24 hrs. (I assume this might be because of how much I am exposed to each time?) i dont think its mental at all because I havent really put two and two together until the second or third time. I totally thought I had gotten past the clear last time but lo and behold I got sick near the end of 24hrs. And by sick I mean that my stomach/ovaries/uterus all of it hurts and I feel incredibly nauseous. (And I am not a person who gets nauseous easily)
> 
> I'm worried that I might have an allergy to his sperm? But every time I look up seminal allergies, it speaks of more of a contact allergy, like rashes and burning. Which I dont have.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, if its keeps happening I am definitely going to talk to my doc about it. Actually, I already had them write it down for the appointment, just in case. I'm still hoping it was possible O symptoms, but 2 of them happened way before I actually O'd, about a week and a half before. :(


Well I saw it on an episode of ER lol, so it must be possible! Lol. A woman got fever and nausea whenever they had sex unprotected. 
Is it possible though that your nausea is caused by anxiety or slight "cold feet" of ttc though? You get the sperm in you and then think afterwards "this could be it! "And get nervous/ anxious which can manifest in similar symptoms.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Have you always used condoms?


----------



## Bee Bee

Hopeful- i really dont feel like its a mental thing. I havent really felt any anxiety or nervousness at all about it. Im definitely excited about this endeavor but Im also not putting too much pressure on myself about it. Of course, it could be subconscious, who knows? 

Brunettebimbo- Yes and No. There have def been spans where we havent (mostly in most recent years since we have been together for about 10 yrs) But its been about 80% of the time that we have and when we havent he's always pulled out a while beforehand. So, obviosly, Ive possibly been exposed to small amounts, but never in this quantity though. But thats also why Im confused as to why this is happening now, cuz youd assume I would of possibly had issues before.


----------



## Hiding

Retested this morning with EMU. I'm either 8DPO (according to EWCM) or 10DPO (according to FF). Is it possible this could be an evap? I don't know much about them :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Flibberty87

Looks pink to me! Evaps are usually grey or colourless. I'm going to offer a tentative congrats :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

When are you retesting flib?


----------



## Hiding

Oh wow - I'm speechless! Thank you :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Hiding that looks darker than yesterday! Get a decent test :lol:

Flibberty when will you test again?


----------



## Hiding

Thank you! Will do a decent test later in the week as I think I'm literally 3+1! Mega early! Until then, I've got about 38 IC's left :haha::haha:


----------



## Starflower

Can I join this group or is it too late? :witch: is due on the 22nd so will wait and see :) 
Good luck to everyone else hoping for their :bfp: this month xx


----------



## Anniebobs

Congrats hiding!

Beebee I've not heard of that before but it does sound like it must be linked. Keep note of it so you can show the doc. 

So I took a tesco test this morning, 11dpo, and there's definitely a line. The one I took 2 days ago (top test) was a definite bfn but is that enough progression for 48 hours? It's very light, lighter than my chemical last month.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GRGirl

Yay Anniebobs, I can see the line. I'm a bad one to ask, though, because all my ICs and FRERs, the lines are still pretty light, albeit getting darker.


----------



## Hiding

Anniebobs said:


> Congrats hiding!
> 
> Beebee I've not heard of that before but it does sound like it must be linked. Keep note of it so you can show the doc.
> 
> So I took a tesco test this morning, 11dpo, and there's definitely a line. The one I took 2 days ago (top test) was a definite bfn but is that enough progression for 48 hours? It's very light, lighter than my chemical last month.

I can see a line too, and it looks pink to me :flower: when is AF due?


----------



## Anniebobs

AF is due Wednesday or Thursday (I could be 10dpo). I keep looking at it thinking I'm imagining it. I just hope this is a sticky baby.


----------



## Anniebobs

GRGirl said:


> Yay Anniebobs, I can see the line. I'm a bad one to ask, though, because all my ICs and FRERs, the lines are still pretty light, albeit getting darker.

And grgirl I just looked back to see your tests again and saw the digi :happydance: congrats on your bfp!! I am really hoping a digi will work for me on Tuesday because its DHs birthday and I haven't told him about any of the tests yet! Are your ics getting any darker?


----------



## fleabum82

can you put me down for the 22nd please :hi: xxxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Anniebobs said:


> Congrats hiding!
> 
> Beebee I've not heard of that before but it does sound like it must be linked. Keep note of it so you can show the doc.
> 
> So I took a tesco test this morning, 11dpo, and there's definitely a line. The one I took 2 days ago (top test) was a definite bfn but is that enough progression for 48 hours? It's very light, lighter than my chemical last month.

Can't really compare progression til you've got 2 tests with lines to have something to compare it to lol


----------



## Anniebobs

hopefulfor1st said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hiding!
> 
> Beebee I've not heard of that before but it does sound like it must be linked. Keep note of it so you can show the doc.
> 
> So I took a tesco test this morning, 11dpo, and there's definitely a line. The one I took 2 days ago (top test) was a definite bfn but is that enough progression for 48 hours? It's very light, lighter than my chemical last month.
> 
> Can't really compare progression til you've got 2 tests with lines to have something to compare it to lolClick to expand...

Haha oh yeah I didn't think of that :dohh: I think I need to relax a bit :blush:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Anniebobs said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hiding!
> 
> Beebee I've not heard of that before but it does sound like it must be linked. Keep note of it so you can show the doc.
> 
> So I took a tesco test this morning, 11dpo, and there's definitely a line. The one I took 2 days ago (top test) was a definite bfn but is that enough progression for 48 hours? It's very light, lighter than my chemical last month.
> 
> Can't really compare progression til you've got 2 tests with lines to have something to compare it to lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha oh yeah I didn't think of that :dohh: I think I need to relax a bit :blush:Click to expand...

I mean you could've had a stark white bfn an hour b4 your BFP in which case that line popped up fast. Or it could've been a faint BFP straight after the bfn from 2 days ago which case it'd be a slow appearing line.


----------



## Anniebobs

hopefulfor1st said:


> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anniebobs said:
> 
> 
> Congrats hiding!
> 
> Beebee I've not heard of that before but it does sound like it must be linked. Keep note of it so you can show the doc.
> 
> So I took a tesco test this morning, 11dpo, and there's definitely a line. The one I took 2 days ago (top test) was a definite bfn but is that enough progression for 48 hours? It's very light, lighter than my chemical last month.
> 
> Can't really compare progression til you've got 2 tests with lines to have something to compare it to lolClick to expand...
> 
> Haha oh yeah I didn't think of that :dohh: I think I need to relax a bit :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I mean you could've had a stark white bfn an hour b4 your BFP in which case that line popped up fast. Or it could've been a faint BFP straight after the bfn from 2 days ago which case it'd be a slow appearing line.Click to expand...

I have been taking ics as well but I know they aren't great for progression early on. Bottom one is today's.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Krissykat1006

I got a faint positive at 10dpo, but was waiting till it was stronger to announce in this thread...
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test185710
I think its ok to say :BFP:


----------



## brunettebimbo

Congratulations :)


----------



## Krissykat1006

brunettebimbo said:


> Congratulations :)

Thanks :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Congratulations krissy!


----------



## rachy28

Congrats krissy!

Good to see ur temps still up brunettebimbo ;)

My temp plummeted today :( just patiently waiting for af...booooo!


----------



## DSemcho

Bee Bee said:


> I have a strange question to ask you ladies. Please tell me if you have an idea of what is going on or heard of anything similar to this? Just off the bat, I am going to bring this up to my doctor if it persists, i have an appt in 2 weeks to see her. Ps. This might be a little TMI haha
> 
> Basically the issue is this, every time the DH and I have BD'd while TTC, I have gotten sick to my stomach within 24 hrs. This could all possibly be coincidental, but it keeps happening within 24 hrs after BD, then I feel fine another 12-24hrs later. Before I got out my BC and before we started TTC, we were always really, really careful so I have never really been exposed to his sperm before now. We've BD'd four times since starting TTC and obviously, I have been exposed to his sperm each time.
> 
> I get sick within different time frames each time, but always within 24 hrs. (I assume this might be because of how much I am exposed to each time?) i dont think its mental at all because I havent really put two and two together until the second or third time. I totally thought I had gotten past the clear last time but lo and behold I got sick near the end of 24hrs. And by sick I mean that my stomach/ovaries/uterus all of it hurts and I feel incredibly nauseous. (And I am not a person who gets nauseous easily)
> 
> I'm worried that I might have an allergy to his sperm? But every time I look up seminal allergies, it speaks of more of a contact allergy, like rashes and burning. Which I dont have.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, if its keeps happening I am definitely going to talk to my doc about it. Actually, I already had them write it down for the appointment, just in case. I'm still hoping it was possible O symptoms, but 2 of them happened way before I actually O'd, about a week and a half before. :(

It's possible, I saw it one an episode of The League. Also with my exDH when we had sex if I didn't immediately get up and clean myself out I got really itchy! Doesn't happen either my DH now.



Hiding said:


> Retested this morning with EMU. I'm either 8DPO (according to EWCM) or 10DPO (according to FF). Is it possible this could be an evap? I don't know much about them :flower:




Anniebobs said:


> Congrats hiding!
> 
> Beebee I've not heard of that before but it does sound like it must be linked. Keep note of it so you can show the doc.
> 
> So I took a tesco test this morning, 11dpo, and there's definitely a line. The one I took 2 days ago (top test) was a definite bfn but is that enough progression for 48 hours? It's very light, lighter than my chemical last month.




Krissykat1006 said:


> I got a faint positive at 10dpo, but was waiting till it was stronger to announce in this thread...
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test185710
> I think its ok to say :BFP:

Yay!! 3 BFP's!!:happydance::happydance:


rachy28 said:


> Congrats krissy!
> 
> Good to see ur temps still up brunettebimbo ;)
> 
> My temp plummeted today :( just patiently waiting for af...booooo!

I'm sorry rachy :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

rachy28 said:


> Congrats krissy!
> 
> Good to see ur temps still up brunettebimbo ;)
> 
> My temp plummeted today :( just patiently waiting for af...booooo!

O no :( 

Anyone ever experience a slight burning sensation above their pelvic bone?


----------



## DSemcho

My temp hit the cover line this AM. It has been falling the past two mornings, so I feel doubtful. 9DPO


----------



## DSemcho

Oh and now I need to add a TMI bit.... My vagina is extremely wet.... I'm normally very dry after O. And my cervix has risen up to where I can't feel the opening... And extremely constipated even though I ate a lot of fiber yesterday..


----------



## brunettebimbo

Maybe implantation?


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Oh and now I need to add a TMI bit.... My vagina is extremely wet.... I'm normally very dry after O. And my cervix has risen up to where I can't feel the opening... And extremely constipated even though I ate a lot of fiber yesterday..

My cervix was really high as well.


----------



## DSemcho

Mine normally isn't at this point before AF. Last night it was low..


----------



## Captain

I'm out! AF showed her big, ugly, super painful face today but I'm kinda glad the guessing game is done for now. and hopefully that it's short enough that I will o while my husband is home before he goes away to work again!


----------



## DSemcho

:( I'm sorry Captain


----------



## Captain

DSemcho said:


> :( I'm sorry Captain

Thanks D, I think it would have been a little miracle baby to have happened on my first cycle off implanon, and I guess I can attribute the symptoms to that. Looking forward to having a break from the guessing game, until next month that is!


----------



## DSemcho

Are you in the November thread yet? If not here - https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2024423-hoping-november.html


----------



## Bee Bee

Captain said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> :( I'm sorry Captain
> 
> Thanks D, I think it would have been a little miracle baby to have happened on my first cycle off implanon, and I guess I can attribute the symptoms to that. Looking forward to having a break from the guessing game, until next month that is!Click to expand...

I'm sorry you're out captain! D:

Although, I am happy to see another lady who was using implanon. I havent ran into many yet! I just took mine out Sept 23 after a 5 years on it. 

And whoa ladies! I thought I had already Oed (I thought I was 3DPO) but I guess not! For some reason, I had a feeling I should test this morning with an OPK, well I did and this was my result. (Highlighted in green, just threw it in the middle of my darker ones to show how much more positive this one is) This is most definitely a +OPK. 

So, it looks like I am BDing for sure tonight! (was going to anyway) And then tomorrow will probably be 1DPO lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Anniebobs

Captain sorry you're out. What a cruel evap that was!

Beebee yay for ovulation, best get busy!

I was on implanon too, got it taken out in march and got my bfp in June (was a mmc though) so hopefully it won't take too long for you both to get back to normal.


----------



## Captain

Bee Bee said:


> Captain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> :( I'm sorry Captain
> 
> Thanks D, I think it would have been a little miracle baby to have happened on my first cycle off implanon, and I guess I can attribute the symptoms to that. Looking forward to having a break from the guessing game, until next month that is!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry you're out captain! D:
> 
> Although, I am happy to see another lady who was using implanon. I havent ran into many yet! I just took mine out Sept 23 after a 5 years on it.Click to expand...

I had mine put in when I still lived in the UK, I was tired of the pill and wanted something different so my GP gave me that. Now I'm in Canada and the doctor seemed to be amazed that I had implanon as they stopped using it here some time a go it seems.

And thanks for the link D I will check it out!


----------



## lindsaygaye

https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp330/lindsaystrawberry/image-1.jpg

Bottom one first thing this morning. Top one a few hours later! What you think?


----------



## chelsealynnb

:witch: got me two days ago!


----------



## chelsealynnb

lindsaygaye said:


> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp330/lindsaystrawberry/image-1.jpg
> 
> Bottom one first thing this morning. Top one a few hours later! What you think?

Looks fantastic!


----------



## lindsaygaye

chelsealynnb said:


> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp330/lindsaystrawberry/image-1.jpg
> 
> Bottom one first thing this morning. Top one a few hours later! What you think?
> 
> Looks fantastic!Click to expand...

Positive? You think it's a BFP?


----------



## brunettebimbo

It's a bit blurry and I'm on my phone but looks it to me :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

lindsaygaye said:


> chelsealynnb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lindsaygaye said:
> 
> 
> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp330/lindsaystrawberry/image-1.jpg
> 
> Bottom one first thing this morning. Top one a few hours later! What you think?
> 
> Looks fantastic!Click to expand...
> 
> Positive? You think it's a BFP?Click to expand...

Looks positive to me :)


----------



## Anniebobs

Lindsay that looks like a bfp to me too. Congrats!


----------



## SBCookie21

lindsaygaye said:


> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp330/lindsaystrawberry/image-1.jpg
> 
> Bottom one first thing this morning. Top one a few hours later! What you think?


That looks AWESOME!!!!!:happydance: Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## lindsaygaye

Thanks ladies!! I'm super excited!!


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats Lindsay!

Sorry you're out Captain. I think I may be joining you in November since I had an epic fail with knowing when I was ovulating lol. But at least I am ovulating. So November should be a good month!


----------



## DSemcho

lindsaygaye said:


> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp330/lindsaystrawberry/image-1.jpg
> 
> Bottom one first thing this morning. Top one a few hours later! What you think?

Congrats!



chelsealynnb said:


> :witch: got me two days ago!

I'm sorry Chelsea 



ellitigg said:


> Congrats Lindsay!
> 
> Sorry you're out Captain. I think I may be joining you in November since I had an epic fail with knowing when I was ovulating lol. But at least I am ovulating. So November should be a good month!

 :( Boooo




A&M - took a cassette... Thought I saw a shadow but I think it was evap, even though it showed up within 4 minutes.


----------



## Frizzabelle

Any chance u can get a pic? x


----------



## DSemcho

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/66b95d15-855b-430b-8c9d-42cf003c90d9_zps4862d098.jpg

SUPER faint. But I am only 9DPO, hence why I think evap.

I put it on Countdown to.
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=185837


----------



## ellitigg

DSemcho said:


> Spoiler
> https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/66b95d15-855b-430b-8c9d-42cf003c90d9_zps4862d098.jpg
> 
> SUPER faint. But I am only 9DPO, hence why I think evap.

Hmm but evaps aren't normally pink are they? I see a very faint pink line :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

Do you have it in colour Hun?
I see it on this but can't tell if its colour or not. FX for you!


----------



## DSemcho

Like I said an hour or two later it was gone I think. I can't see them well in my bathroom lol


----------



## Frizzabelle

Ooooh exciting! I hope it is a line! Will u test tomorrow to see if its any darker?


----------



## DSemcho

Gonna test in two days at 11DPO


----------



## DSemcho

Here is the test after a few more minutes....

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/7dd36a73-6322-46c8-b2b8-071762bd5b7a_zps10791cd1.jpg

And here is that pic tweaked a smidgen.

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/d541b353-d79b-45e3-a2bf-fc048c76896c_zpsbe87690a.jpg


----------



## brunettebimbo

I see something on the tweak. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Jrepp

I see a faint line in the tweaked photo. Hope it gets darker. I gave up on the cassettes and just got frers. Good luck DS! I really hope this is your month!

AFM: I go to the doctor tomorrow for my nerve injections and pregnancy confirmation. I am scared to death that despite the 5 positive frers and 2 positive digitals the doctors test is going to come back negative. I've been trying to figure out how I got a positive 3 days after implantation and the only thing that makes sense is multiple babies.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jrepp said:


> I see a faint line in the tweaked photo. Hope it gets darker. I gave up on the cassettes and just got frers. Good luck DS! I really hope this is your month!
> 
> AFM: I go to the doctor tomorrow for my nerve injections and pregnancy confirmation. I am scared to death that despite the 5 positive frers and 2 positive digitals the doctors test is going to come back negative. I've been trying to figure out how I got a positive 3 days after implantation and the only thing that makes sense is multiple babies.

Good luck at your appointment tomorrow. Keep us posted.

I'm in Canada so it's Thanksgiving weekend :) Off to my sister-in-law's tonight, then we're cooking Thanksgiving dinner for my side of the family tomorrow. 

Good luck and lots of :dust: to us all still waiting to test!


----------



## brunettebimbo

My temperature took a nose dive. Looks like I'm out again :(


----------



## DSemcho

Aww brunette! :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

I'm gutted. I'm not sure how much longer I can cope with TTC :(


----------



## DSemcho

My temps aren't good either :(


----------



## brunettebimbo

Fingers crossed for you!

And the witch is here full force :cry:


----------



## DSemcho

:( :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

I say enjoy a pint of ice cream and watch The Notebook.


----------



## brunettebimbo

O hell no. I'd be even more depressed :(


----------



## ellitigg

:hugs: brunettebimbo sorry to hear that.

Good news this morning, FF has moved my predicted o date by two days so I did DTD before o not after! Temps have gone really high today so I'm def in the TWW! :D


----------



## brunettebimbo

That's great about your O date :)


----------



## brunettebimbo

And the tears have begun. 

Roll on my pelvic scan on the 29th so we can see what's going on in there!


----------



## DSemcho

First Response 6 Days Sooner defo negativo.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/2d26ff61-6602-4c2a-90ef-db14476fd6a1_zps9a4e10b6.jpg

I'm calling my pink yesterday a evap.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Bummer :(


----------



## Hiding

Aw I'm sorry Brunette. I hope your scan is helpful :hugs:

Just took another IC and it looks fainter to me. Taken with FMU. Is this a bad sign?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## ellitigg

How many DPO are you hiding


----------



## Hiding

I'm either 9 or 11 DPO. Here's another pic taken just after the 10 mins it states on the pack.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Hiding

Just took one of both. Maybe there's no change? :shrug:

Top one was this mornings. Both taken with FMU.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## ellitigg

Struggling to see the pics properly on my phone but doesn't look like much of a change. It's still early - will you keep testing over the next few days?


----------



## Hiding

Thanks for looking :flower: yep, I have a heap of IC's so will keep testing. Kind of wish I hadn't found out so early, it feels like a long wait till AF would be due!


----------



## rachy28

Af is knocking on the door, count me out :(


----------



## Anniebobs

Took a digi this morning and got a big fat 'not pregnant' Was fed up of line-watch anyway so gonna just wait for AF to show on Wednesday or Thursday :(


----------



## Hiding

Sorry Rachy :flower:

Annie-I thought clearBlues weren't as good as FRERs - you're not out yet :flower:


----------



## brunettebimbo

rachy28 said:


> Af is knocking on the door, count me out :(

Sucks doesn't it :( I'm feeling really deflated this month! :cry:

Annie Digis aren't as sensitive as FRER


----------



## ellitigg

brunettebimbo said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> Af is knocking on the door, count me out :(
> 
> Sucks doesn't it :( I'm feeling really deflated this month! :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs: you both. Totally know how you feel.


----------



## rachy28

brunettebimbo said:


> rachy28 said:
> 
> 
> Af is knocking on the door, count me out :(
> 
> Sucks doesn't it :( I'm feeling really deflated this month! :cry:Click to expand...

Oh no, not you too :(
Im gutted cos I felt so optimistic when my temp hiked, did smep and used PreSeed, ive only got pink tinged cm at the min but fully expect flow today. Urgh... onto cycle 7


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sorry to those who are out :/

Come join us in the prep for November testing!! 
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2024423-hoping-november.html


----------



## GRGirl

Ugh guys I'm so freaked out. I was off celebrating all weekend, then thought I'd POAS this morning and finish off my digi tests... and I got both a positive and a negative?? Same pee, different tests, both CB Digi, but one is the Advanced with Conception Indicator and the other is the regular +/- digi. Think they just have different sensitivities? And why isn't my HCG high enough now for both? I'm so freaked out and have myself convinced I'm going to lose this pregnancy. Anyone had this happen?

https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/tests_zps6ca00edf.jpg


----------



## Dolly nurse

Got a faint positive on frer today and took a clear blue 1-2weeks pregnant! 
Af due Sunday so hoping this sticks!!!
I'm still in shock!!!! I'm only 8dpo!!
Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Dolly nurse said:


> Got a faint positive on frer today and took a clear blue 1-2weeks pregnant!
> Af due Sunday so hoping this sticks!!!
> I'm still in shock!!!! I'm only 8dpo!!
> Good luck ladies!!!

Congrats!


----------



## chelsealynnb

GRGirl said:


> Ugh guys I'm so freaked out. I was off celebrating all weekend, then thought I'd POAS this morning and finish off my digi tests... and I got both a positive and a negative?? Same pee, different tests, both CB Digi, but one is the Advanced with Conception Indicator and the other is the regular +/- digi. Think they just have different sensitivities? And why isn't my HCG high enough now for both? I'm so freaked out and have myself convinced I'm going to lose this pregnancy. Anyone had this happen?
> 
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/tests_zps6ca00edf.jpg

They definitely could have different sensitivities. I would test with a FRER. How many DPO are you?


----------



## LalaR

GRGirl said:


> Ugh guys I'm so freaked out. I was off celebrating all weekend, then thought I'd POAS this morning and finish off my digi tests... and I got both a positive and a negative?? Same pee, different tests, both CB Digi, but one is the Advanced with Conception Indicator and the other is the regular +/- digi. Think they just have different sensitivities? And why isn't my HCG high enough now for both? I'm so freaked out and have myself convinced I'm going to lose this pregnancy. Anyone had this happen?
> 
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/tests_zps6ca00edf.jpg

I think the ordinary digi has a sensitivity of 50 but the conception indicator one is 25. Hopefully in a couple of days both will show a lovely "pregnant" for you. xx


----------



## SherryDupo

Can you put me down for BFN? I am either losing my mind or AF is gonna show a few days early. I have 33-35 day cycles and my boobs NEVER hurt this early. I usually get sore a day or 2 before she shows, but I am not due to start until the 17 (at the very earliest. I woke up yesterday and my boobs felt a little sore, but evening they were achy when I would just sit there. When I took a shower, I noticed they felt hard, not full, but hard. The tissue feels totally different than how they normally feel. I keep telling myself it's just af symptoms, except I usually cramp when my boobs hurt and I have 0 cramping. I normally get super tired and by that I mean I sleep late and sleep the majority of the day, but I am not sleepy..not even the slightest bit. I also normally break out bad, and my face is super clear. The only symptoms of AF that I have are sore (very sore) breast and I have been an emotional wreck. I went frome laughing, to mad, to laughing, to crying in a matter of 5 minutes yesterday. I would say that isn't normal, but I am always super emotional around TOM. I took an ept blue dye (of course there was a faint line instantly) and I took a FRER and NOTHING. I bought these FRER test, because so many of you wonderful ladies swear by it :) so I know I can trust the results....I have just never in my entire life had af symptoms this early nor has she come earlier than 33 days.


----------



## brunettebimbo

Doesn't mean your out just because you got a BFN


----------



## DSemcho

AF due on the 19th.... No more cramps and my boobs have not started hurting at all... :/ They usually do a week before AF


----------



## GRGirl

chelsealynnb said:


> GRGirl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh guys I'm so freaked out. I was off celebrating all weekend, then thought I'd POAS this morning and finish off my digi tests... and I got both a positive and a negative?? Same pee, different tests, both CB Digi, but one is the Advanced with Conception Indicator and the other is the regular +/- digi. Think they just have different sensitivities? And why isn't my HCG high enough now for both? I'm so freaked out and have myself convinced I'm going to lose this pregnancy. Anyone had this happen?
> 
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/tests_zps6ca00edf.jpg
> 
> They definitely could have different sensitivities. I would test with a FRER. How many DPO are you?Click to expand...

I tested with a FRER and got a normal pink line positive. I'm 14 DPO today.

I did some internet googling and it looks like the normal digi is less sensitive than the conception indicator one, so I think you're right.

Thanks! It made me feel a bit better.


----------



## GRGirl

LalaR said:


> GRGirl said:
> 
> 
> Ugh guys I'm so freaked out. I was off celebrating all weekend, then thought I'd POAS this morning and finish off my digi tests... and I got both a positive and a negative?? Same pee, different tests, both CB Digi, but one is the Advanced with Conception Indicator and the other is the regular +/- digi. Think they just have different sensitivities? And why isn't my HCG high enough now for both? I'm so freaked out and have myself convinced I'm going to lose this pregnancy. Anyone had this happen?
> 
> https://i860.photobucket.com/albums/ab169/xGRGirlx/tests_zps6ca00edf.jpg
> 
> I think the ordinary digi has a sensitivity of 50 but the conception indicator one is 25. Hopefully in a couple of days both will show a lovely "pregnant" for you. xxClick to expand...

Thanks, I did some internet searching and I found the same thing, normal digi says 40-50, conception indicator 25. I'm 14DPO and I guess my HCG just must be low? Still worried, but thanks that makes me feel a little better.


----------



## GRGirl

I called the doctor and they basically told me not to worry about the - test, I took so many other tests that were positive that sometimes the pee can be too diluted, test not sensitive enough, etc. Said the earliest they can see me is at 8 weeks and call if cramping hard, red blood, etc. Does that sound normal?


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> I called the doctor and they basically told me not to worry about the - test, I took so many other tests that were positive that sometimes the pee can be too diluted, test not sensitive enough, etc. Said the earliest they can see me is at 8 weeks and call if cramping hard, red blood, etc. Does that sound normal?

That's basically what the girl I spoke to when setting up my first Ob appointment said as well. I'm going in today for a nerve block (that I don't know if the doctor will do now because she injects the muscles in my vagina and the nerve on the outside) and hopefully she will do the preliminary stuff. I asked why wait so long and they want to get past the danger zone of miscarriage. I asked them how I'm supposed to know what's safe and what's not safe until after it's too late.


----------



## DSemcho

What did they say when you asked?


----------



## GRGirl

DSemcho said:


> What did they say when you asked?

She said because I drink a lot, the - could have been from pee diluted or the test wasn't as sensitive as the other ones, my HCG can be low, it's not something to worry about since the other 15 tests I took were all positive. Basically it was just a "weird thing".

And they wait until 8 weeks because if something bad were to happen prior, there's nothing they could do anyway (which was NOT comforting to hear, but honest I guess). I don't have a history of plural losses and other than my lower back pain, I have no reason to worry. She made the back pain sound normal too because it's just an ache not an "OMG I'm dying" kind of pain.


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp said:


> GRGirl said:
> 
> 
> I called the doctor and they basically told me not to worry about the - test, I took so many other tests that were positive that sometimes the pee can be too diluted, test not sensitive enough, etc. Said the earliest they can see me is at 8 weeks and call if cramping hard, red blood, etc. Does that sound normal?
> 
> ... I asked them how I'm supposed to know what's safe and what's not safe until after it's too late.Click to expand...

I asked that too! I was told to read "What to Expect" or go to the library and check out some books and be "cautious about internet research". But clearly, since they can't tell me anything, I had to Google it already!


----------



## poppygirl05

Hey ladies. Im 17dpo today, cd 32 usually a 29 day cycle. Bfn yesterday but not with fmu. Usually if Dh an I bd late in my cycle it makes af show. Not this time. Hmm.


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRGirl said:
> 
> 
> I called the doctor and they basically told me not to worry about the - test, I took so many other tests that were positive that sometimes the pee can be too diluted, test not sensitive enough, etc. Said the earliest they can see me is at 8 weeks and call if cramping hard, red blood, etc. Does that sound normal?
> 
> ... I asked them how I'm supposed to know what's safe and what's not safe until after it's too late.Click to expand...
> 
> I asked that too! I was told to read "What to Expect" or go to the library and check out some books and be "cautious about internet research". But clearly, since they can't tell me anything, I had to Google it already!Click to expand...

I know! I just googled it because Google is more helpful than the appointment setter. An added benefit from my husbands work is a $25 gift card for food (he works at Whole Foods) diapers, wipes, prenatal vitamins, 2-3 pregnancy books and access to a midwife via phone 24/7. When we deliver we get an extra $100 gift card. I want to call but my hubby says wait. At least I could ask the midwife anything I'm wondering.


----------



## Edwina1984

too scared to test this cycle! I can't stand to see one more BFN. I was 98.2 yesterday. today is 12dpo and im 97.9. is this too big of a dip? af due in two days....


----------



## jamesmomma201

Ladies, will you please look at my chart? According to ff and ovufriend I am 21 dpo. I tested this morning with a first response and nothing. My temps are still high, I'm just not sure what to think...


----------



## fleabum82

imhoping for :BFP on the 22nd please put me down for then sending :babydust xxxx


----------



## ellitigg

jamesmomma201 said:


> Ladies, will you please look at my chart? According to ff and ovufriend I am 21 dpo. I tested this morning with a first response and nothing. My temps are still high, I'm just not sure what to think...

And AF was due Friday, am I reading that right? It sounds like good news. BFN could just be a shy baby I guess. What did you test with?


----------



## jamesmomma201

ellitigg said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, will you please look at my chart? According to ff and ovufriend I am 21 dpo. I tested this morning with a first response and nothing. My temps are still high, I'm just not sure what to think...
> 
> And AF was due Friday, am I reading that right? It sounds like good news. BFN could just be a shy baby I guess. What did you test with?Click to expand...

Yes it was due Friday. I tested with a first response test. I think it was one you could use even before a missed period. I'm hoping its just a shy one, but it's hard to believe it's that shy lol.


----------



## Flibberty87

I've updated the front page.. I hope I got all the BFPs in! Pleeeeease if I miss something, either PM me or give me a shout on here, usually by the time I get on my laptop it's late and I'm tired and I miss things :(

Hope you're all doing well!

AFM - I had the lightest spotting for 4 days which has now buggered off completely. getting random twinges in my uterus but trying not to symptom spot (been quite successful! planning and holding a 3 year old bday party helped massively!)

I meant to test this morning but I woke up at 5, bladder about to burst. By the time I realised what had happened I had finished peeing and it was too late!

3 more days.. if still no AF and BFNs I'll call the doctor. My body hates me.


----------



## Jrepp

Feeling kinda down after I went to the doctor today. They did a urine test and it came back inconclusive. The doctor said there was a faint line and asked a bunch of questions. Using my date of conception of September 26th and my known lmp of September 9th, she determined that I am only 3.5 weeks along gestational age and their tests aren't solid until at least 4 weeks. 

I showed her the photos I took of the positive FRER's and she recommended I come back in a week or two for a second test for confirmation if I don't start spotting before then. My husband said that it sounded like she definitely thinks its positive, but doesn't want to get my hopes too high since I'm only 4 days late for my period.

What do I do now?


----------



## 2moms2be

Jrepp said:


> Feeling kinda down after I went to the doctor today. They did a urine test and it came back inconclusive. The doctor said there was a faint line and asked a bunch of questions. Using my date of conception of September 26th and my known lmp of September 9th, she determined that I am only 3.5 weeks along gestational age and their tests aren't solid until at least 4 weeks.
> 
> I showed her the photos I took of the positive FRER's and she recommended I come back in a week or two for a second test for confirmation if I don't start spotting before then. My husband said that it sounded like she definitely thinks its positive, but doesn't want to get my hopes too high since I'm only 4 days late for my period.
> 
> What do I do now?

I agree with your husband. Your best bet is to do your best to relax (I know that's a tall order) and go back in the recommended window for confirmation. In the meantime, take good care of yourself and try not to make yourself crazy. :hugs:


----------



## ellitigg

2moms2be said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> Feeling kinda down after I went to the doctor today. They did a urine test and it came back inconclusive. The doctor said there was a faint line and asked a bunch of questions. Using my date of conception of September 26th and my known lmp of September 9th, she determined that I am only 3.5 weeks along gestational age and their tests aren't solid until at least 4 weeks.
> 
> I showed her the photos I took of the positive FRER's and she recommended I come back in a week or two for a second test for confirmation if I don't start spotting before then. My husband said that it sounded like she definitely thinks its positive, but doesn't want to get my hopes too high since I'm only 4 days late for my period.
> 
> What do I do now?
> 
> I agree with your husband. Your best bet is to do your best to relax (I know that's a tall order) and go back in the recommended window for confirmation. In the meantime, take good care of yourself and try not to make yourself crazy. :hugs:Click to expand...

^wss Try not to worry :) The doctors here won't even see us until about 8 weeks because of this I think x


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies:flower:

thought I was out but ....

I just tested on an ic and got a faint positive...

tested with digi and got my :bfp: 1-2 weeks 

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Flibberty87

So I tested this morning and had a hint of a line. So I've been sat stewing all morning wanting answers. I decided to test my blood. And my test was instantly positive. Anybody know anything about this? Is it reliable? 

I know I did this last cycle with the same brand and batch of test and got nada.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> So I tested this morning and had a hint of a line. So I've been sat stewing all morning wanting answers. I decided to test my blood. And my test was instantly positive. Anybody know anything about this? Is it reliable?
> 
> I know I did this last cycle with the same brand and batch of test and got nada.


No but I have seen an old thread on here about it and it was positive! Maybe search it?


----------



## Flibberty87

I'm reading that thread lol I knew I had seen something about it when I was last preg. It's over a hundred pages though and I'm onto page ten haha


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> I'm reading that thread lol I knew I had seen something about it when I was last preg. It's over a hundred pages though and I'm onto page ten haha

That's the one where the woman bought a lancing kit, pricked her finger and tested her blood? 
It turned out doctor confirmed BFP after but she did end up mcing?
And she had pics of all the equipment she used in her first post


----------



## Flibberty87

Nono this is a whole bunch of ladies trying it


----------



## DSemcho

Heck I'll try it tomorrow and let you know what I get. Did you use a IC dip or a cassette?


----------



## Flibberty87

it was a dip. I'll post pictures of my urine test this morning at 5 minutes and by blood test at 4 minutes.


----------



## Flibberty87

on the urine test there is a really feint line but not sure if it shows on here. tweaked it on my phone aswell and it shows up more.

Reading this thread and someone posted an article about HPTs being approved for urine and blood or something. 

Anyhow there you go :)
 



Attached Files:







20131015_080514.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 23









20131015_095655.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Flibberty87

I tried this while I was in limbo last cycle with the blue tests. They're from the same batch. Last time, not even a hint of a line, they didn't even get a tiny line when I tested them with coke. That's why I decided to use those ones as I knew it wouldn't just give a random positive. I thought maybe the blood sticks to the strip or something (like the coke does) but literally not even a tiny line. I used one of my green handled last time too and that showed nothing.

i don't know what to think tbh!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> I tried this while I was in limbo last cycle with the blue tests. They're from the same batch. Last time, not even a hint of a line, they didn't even get a tiny line when I tested them with coke. That's why I decided to use those ones as I knew it wouldn't just give a random positive. I thought maybe the blood sticks to the strip or something (like the coke does) but literally not even a tiny line. I used one of my green handled last time too and that showed nothing.
> 
> i don't know what to think tbh!


I'd say doctors missy.
You need a hcg blood count. 
If this hasn't worked you need to know wether to up clomid dose next round.


----------



## Flibberty87

I'll wait a couple more days until I'm a week late, still BFN with urine I'll call for bloods.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Flibberty87 said:


> I'll wait a couple more days until I'm a week late, still BFN with urine I'll call for bloods.

Yup maybe try a frer in a few? 

Wow it seems like its been longer, the days are absolutely dragging!


----------



## Flibberty87

Tell me about it! FF has me at 20dpo. I'm beginning to worry about a possible ectopic. What with the spotting I had and the (possible) lack of BFP. I had pains right next to my left hip last night that were bad enough to wake me. Although I don't think the pain would have gone away if it was that would it?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

No it would just get worse if it were. But if you get any more pains get seen to ASAP


----------



## Flibberty87

Probably just my IBS being a bitch!


----------



## DSemcho

Cramps on the left side still (where I ovulated from)... Boobs aren't even the slightest hint of sore where normally they are hurting a lot by now. I BADLY want to POAS but I'm gonna wait for my IC's tomorrow and then take it on Thursday AM (unless I just don't pee at all tomorrow until I get my paws on those). Just a few more days for AF, but I'm confident she is coming. Also still getting crazy bouts of nausea - actually almost vomited last night.


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp said:


> Feeling kinda down after I went to the doctor today. They did a urine test and it came back inconclusive. The doctor said there was a faint line and asked a bunch of questions. Using my date of conception of September 26th and my known lmp of September 9th, she determined that I am only 3.5 weeks along gestational age and their tests aren't solid until at least 4 weeks.
> 
> I showed her the photos I took of the positive FRER's and she recommended I come back in a week or two for a second test for confirmation if I don't start spotting before then. My husband said that it sounded like she definitely thinks its positive, but doesn't want to get my hopes too high since I'm only 4 days late for my period.
> 
> What do I do now?

I'm in pretty much the same boat. DOC for me was 9/30 I'm pretty sure and lmp was 9/13, so I'm only like 2 weeks, 1 day or so gestational age. Only 2 days late for my period. No doctor will even let me come in to confirm on a urine test until 8 weeks- they all told me the tests I take like FRER work about the same as theirs and if I have a bunch of positives, then unless I have red blood or horrible cramping there's no reason to come in.

I'm worried, nervous, have a TON of symptoms but it doesn't seem real, and I don't even have a dr appt until 11/12 to do the pelvic/blood draw/urine test etc. :( Don't have any advice, I can just commiserate.


----------



## GRGirl

Pinga said:


> Hi Ladies:flower:
> 
> thought I was out but ....
> 
> I just tested on an ic and got a faint positive...
> 
> tested with digi and got my :bfp: 1-2 weeks
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAYYYYYYYY awesome!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## rachy28

Af showed up this morning....biatch!!!!


----------



## Jrepp

So, I took a clear blue digital that I had left this morning using the second pee of the day and it said not pregnant. I don't know what to think now! I have had some very mild cramps that come and go throughout the day, but no spotting whatsoever.


----------



## Flibberty87

JRepp, I don't know what to say :( Have you tried peeing on a line test and see what that says?


----------



## Jrepp

Flibberty87 said:


> JRepp, I don't know what to say :( Have you tried peeing on a line test and see what that says?

No, my hubby is at work and I don't have a car. I'm hoping it's just because I barely peed and it was the second time I went yo the bathroom. It's so confusing!


----------



## Flibberty87

Keeping everything crossed that everything is ok <3


----------



## justagirl2

wow there is so much drama and uncertainty on this thread!! fx everyone finds out their answers soon!

flibb that is awesome you did the blood thing. i saw it on a tv show about the ER once but the blood dyed the strips dark red and they were unreadable. yours looks pretty good!

i'm 8dpo today, feeling pretty good. some mild mild af type cramps and sore boobs which is weird for me. otherwise no symptoms. my temp took a spike today but i did have two glasses of wine last night - any idea how much that should raise your temp??


----------



## Flibberty87

I don't drink so can't help there! Just got a pregnant fellow BnBer (LizChase) to bleed on a stick... It was positive! Trying not to get excited....

The things we do whilst TTC ey! I was checking my blood sugar this morning and thought why the hell not!


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp said:


> So, I took a clear blue digital that I had left this morning using the second pee of the day and it said not pregnant. I don't know what to think now! I have had some very mild cramps that come and go throughout the day, but no spotting whatsoever.

That was the EXACT same thing that happened to me the other day! And I most definitely am still pregnant (even got a super dark line on a FRER this morning). I got the CB Digi with conception indicator to say positive, but the CB Normal digi that says "pregnant"/"not pregnant" gave me a "not pregnant". The sensitivity on it is 40-50 and on the conception indicator one is 25. So I think my HCG is low. That was the one negative test the OB's office basically told me to ignore since all the other ones are very positive. And that one is at like 6 pm for me and my 4th-5th (something like that) pee of the day, plus I drank a lot so it may have been diluted. Could be the same thing for you?

I think I'm only about a week behind you? So pretty close.


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> So, I took a clear blue digital that I had left this morning using the second pee of the day and it said not pregnant. I don't know what to think now! I have had some very mild cramps that come and go throughout the day, but no spotting whatsoever.
> 
> That was the EXACT same thing that happened to me the other day! And I most definitely am still pregnant (even got a super dark line on a FRER this morning). I got the CB Digi with conception indicator to say positive, but the CB Normal digi that says "pregnant"/"not pregnant" gave me a "not pregnant". The sensitivity on it is 40-50 and on the conception indicator one is 25. So I think my HCG is low. That was the one negative test the OB's office basically told me to ignore since all the other ones are very positive. And that one is at like 6 pm for me and my 4th-5th (something like that) pee of the day, plus I drank a lot so it may have been diluted. Could be the same thing for you?
> 
> I think I'm only about a week behind you? So pretty close.Click to expand...

The one I took this morning was the pair to the one I took a week ago, which was immediately positive. They said to just wait a week and come back for a second test and if I have any spotting or cramps to come in sooner.


----------



## LizChase

Flibberty87 said:


> I don't drink so can't help there! Just got a pregnant fellow BnBer (LizChase) to bleed on a stick... It was positive! Trying not to get excited....
> 
> The things we do whilst TTC ey! I was checking my blood sugar this morning and thought why the hell not!


Haha, anyone not aboard our TTC crazy train probably thinks we're legitimately insane.


----------



## ellitigg

Oh man...everything's gone a bit crazy today. Flib and jrepp, I'm so sorry you guys are having so much uncertainty. I agree about the ectopic thing - I would have thought you would have persistent pain that gets worse?

I hope you both get answers soon. 

I'm 4 dpo today. Too early for symptom spotting but I've been feeling a bit rough today, like woozy which is unusual for me. I feel like I'm way behind the pack on testing this month. Anyone else still early dpo?


----------



## AugustBride6

ellitigg said:


> Oh man...everything's gone a bit crazy today. Flib and jrepp, I'm so sorry you guys are having so much uncertainty. I agree about the ectopic thing - I would have thought you would have persistent pain that gets worse?
> 
> I hope you both get answers soon.
> 
> I'm 4 dpo today. Too early for symptom spotting but I've been feeling a bit rough today, like woozy which is unusual for me. I feel like I'm way behind the pack on testing this month. Anyone else still early dpo?

I am 4DPO also!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ellitigg

AugustBride6 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Oh man...everything's gone a bit crazy today. Flib and jrepp, I'm so sorry you guys are having so much uncertainty. I agree about the ectopic thing - I would have thought you would have persistent pain that gets worse?
> 
> I hope you both get answers soon.
> 
> I'm 4 dpo today. Too early for symptom spotting but I've been feeling a bit rough today, like woozy which is unusual for me. I feel like I'm way behind the pack on testing this month. Anyone else still early dpo?
> 
> I am 4DPO also!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance: How are you feeling about this month?


----------



## AugustBride6

Not very confident. I had my yearly exam the day I ovulated so we didn't BD the evening before. Fingers crossed!!

How about you? How are you feeling?


----------



## ellitigg

Hmm not sure. Last month I really felt pregnant and wasn't so I am trying to take it easier this month. When you want something so much, it's really hard to believe it's ever going to happen, even though I'm already a mum! So, right now it doesn't really seem very real. Hopefully in a few days I'll spot some lovely symptoms :D


----------



## Bee Bee

ellitigg said:


> Oh man...everything's gone a bit crazy today. Flib and jrepp, I'm so sorry you guys are having so much uncertainty. I agree about the ectopic thing - I would have thought you would have persistent pain that gets worse?
> 
> I hope you both get answers soon.
> 
> I'm 4 dpo today. Too early for symptom spotting but I've been feeling a bit rough today, like woozy which is unusual for me. I feel like I'm way behind the pack on testing this month. Anyone else still early dpo?

I'm thinking I am 1-2 DPO. No confirmation on FF or anything yet, but I tested positive on an OPK on Sunday and was + yesterday morning but not later on. 

I orginally thought I was Oing on thursday but seeing a definite + yesterday confirmed that I was wrong haha

Not feeling confident about this month though! My temp keeps falling steadily by .1 degrees every day and the DH and I have BDing every 2 days, but he is really worn out right now so I'm not sure when we are going to BD again lol. (we typically only BD once or twice a week since we are both busy people. so this is all new to him. I'm fine with the change and can deal, but he needs some more time hahaha)

Either way, its only the first month so I'm not worried about it. If we get lucky and get a BFP, then that's awesome. If not, theres next month :) Still really early.


----------



## ellitigg

Bee Bee said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Oh man...everything's gone a bit crazy today. Flib and jrepp, I'm so sorry you guys are having so much uncertainty. I agree about the ectopic thing - I would have thought you would have persistent pain that gets worse?
> 
> I hope you both get answers soon.
> 
> I'm 4 dpo today. Too early for symptom spotting but I've been feeling a bit rough today, like woozy which is unusual for me. I feel like I'm way behind the pack on testing this month. Anyone else still early dpo?
> 
> I'm thinking I am 1-2 DPO. No confirmation on FF or anything yet, but I tested positive on an OPK on Sunday and was + yesterday morning but not later on.
> 
> I orginally thought I was Oing on thursday but seeing a definite + yesterday confirmed that I was wrong hahaClick to expand...

:wave: It's so frustrating going backwards! FF told me my O date was 9th and then changed it's mind a day later and moved me 2 days. I don't actually have to wait two days longer but it feels like it :D

Bee bee I peeked at your chart, it's really variable! Is it always like that or a random month?


----------



## poppygirl05

Im on cd33 an 18dpo. Usually 29 days. Temp still up but bfn. Hmmmhttp://fertilityfriend.com/home/31afcf/.


----------



## Flibberty87

So I've been bullied into bleeding myself more... Used two different tests and both have a line. 

Think I shall test with FMU tomorrow.. Then call my GP.


----------



## ellitigg

Lol at bleeding yourself more...the things that we do!

Good luck in the morning. FX'd for you!


----------



## Flibberty87

Haha I know right! I'm trying not to get excited and I'm still extremely doubtful that I actually am pregnant as I'm now apparently 20dpo. Bleh. Think I'll wait a week. Can't cope with more BFNs!


----------



## jamesmomma201

Flib how much blood do you have to use? I'm at 22dpo no sign of af, temps high and bfn. Starting to go lol might try that...


----------



## Bee Bee

ellitigg said:


> Bee Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> Oh man...everything's gone a bit crazy today. Flib and jrepp, I'm so sorry you guys are having so much uncertainty. I agree about the ectopic thing - I would have thought you would have persistent pain that gets worse?
> 
> I hope you both get answers soon.
> 
> I'm 4 dpo today. Too early for symptom spotting but I've been feeling a bit rough today, like woozy which is unusual for me. I feel like I'm way behind the pack on testing this month. Anyone else still early dpo?
> 
> I'm thinking I am 1-2 DPO. No confirmation on FF or anything yet, but I tested positive on an OPK on Sunday and was + yesterday morning but not later on.
> 
> I orginally thought I was Oing on thursday but seeing a definite + yesterday confirmed that I was wrong hahaClick to expand...
> 
> :wave: It's so frustrating going backwards! FF told me my O date was 9th and then changed it's mind a day later and moved me 2 days. I don't actually have to wait two days longer but it feels like it :D
> 
> Bee bee I peeked at your chart, it's really variable! Is it always like that or a random month?Click to expand...

This is only my first month temping, as its only my first month ttc also. So I have no real idea. 

I always temp right at 7am every morning, right before I take my thyroid meds. Then I go back to bed and get up around 9 for work. I temp orally too, which I hear can make it a bit wonky. so I might switch to vaginally next month. 

Anyway, I assume it could be wonky this month for a few reasons. I had a cold at the beginning of the month. No fever, but definitely sick. Then, I just got off BC Sept 23, so i wonder if the adjustment messed with my temp for a while too. Either way, the past 4 or 5 days it has really started to be more constant, so i assume its done being crazy now lol.


----------



## HGsurvivor05

This is such a busy thread!
Congratulations on all the new BFP
Flibberty I hope you get some answers soon stay positive hun we are all behind you 
Jrepp - I have my fingers crossed for you, xxx
AFM- As my lovely hubby is away offshore for first time me have a month off :-( gutted just have to hope he is around for next fertile period and he is not called back early. Going by his rotation we have a chance Nov/Dec and out Jan so need to make it count!!! after 'o' early last month was really wanting to use this month to make sense of my cycle, was doing well then was away a few nights and forgot my thermometer, remembered my opk and had loads of EWC this month so can roughly pin point rough 'o' day which I thing was again CD11 or 12 just want AF and hubby home so we can get going


----------



## Flibberty87

jamesmomma201 said:


> Flib how much blood do you have to use? I'm at 22dpo no sign of af, temps high and bfn. Starting to go lol might try that...

I used maybe 3 drops. I snipped the end of the ic so I could put the blood straight onto the absorbent bit the once it started moving put a drop or two of water to help it along. Just used a lancet for testing blood sugar. Painless and a good bleed :p

I broke my ones I did this evening, I dipped them in water and made them go all screwy :( still seen lines on them both though....

Also ended up pricking a couple of fingers for my two tests this eve. Think I bled the first one dry this morning lol


----------



## justagirl2

flib have you done one with only water?? could it be the water causing the lines?


----------



## poppygirl05

I never thought to try blood!!


----------



## Flibberty87

I hsve. There is no hcg in my water lol


----------



## Flibberty87

https://imgur.com/mvKLksl

Please tell me you can see this?!


----------



## brunettebimbo

I just commented on FB. I can't see anything Hun but I am on my phone! When was AF due?


----------



## Dolly nurse

Flibberty87 said:


> https://imgur.com/mvKLksl
> 
> Please tell me you can see this?!

Hey, 
I'm on my phone to and any see anything but I no in person it's more noticeable as I put a pic up and thought gee you can't see the second line but i can!

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Flibberty87

Af was due a week ago tomorrow. But on the day before I started very very light spotting with lasted three days. Exactly like my last implant bleed. And that it took me another week after that to get a positive. 

I give up.


----------



## BellaRose82

Hi, this is my first post ever! I'm currently in the waiting game, I think I can test on the 25th oct, could I please be added to the list? Thanks :)


----------



## BellaRose82

I think I'm only 2dpo! :)


----------



## Hiding

I got a good line this morning, so I guess I finally believe it :cloud9: I will be watching this thread though for everyone's updates. Good luck everyone :flower::flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Dolly nurse

Flibberty87 said:


> Af was due a week ago tomorrow. But on the day before I started very very light spotting with lasted three days. Exactly like my last implant bleed. And that it took me another week after that to get a positive.
> 
> I give up.

There's still hope! You no yourself better then anyone, you may be waiting for that BFP in a few days away. 

I'm really hoping this is it for you, stay positive and baby dust xx


----------



## Hiding

Sounds to me like BFP is coming Flibberty :flower: very similar to your last one - good luck :flower:


----------



## Jrepp

Started bleeding about 15 minutes ago. Looks like my positive is now negative :cry:


----------



## Flibberty87

Aw honey :( I had a bleed at 6 weeks and saw bean with a heartbeat three days later. There's still hope!


----------



## Jrepp

Flibberty87 said:


> Aw honey :( I had a bleed at 6 weeks and saw bean with a heartbeat three days later. There's still hope!

Thank you. When paired with the inconclusive result at the drs office and the negative digital yesterday morning, I highly doubt everything is still progressing.


----------



## Anniebobs

Aww jrepp I really hope it's not over for you :hugs: so sorry if it is, it's a horrible thing to go through.


----------



## Flibberty87

Aw honey :( I had a bleed at 6 weeks and saw bean with a heartbeat three days later. There's still hope!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Aw honey :( I had a bleed at 6 weeks and saw bean with a heartbeat three days later. There's still hope!
> 
> Thank you. When paired with the inconclusive result at the drs office and the negative digital yesterday morning, I highly doubt everything is still progressing.Click to expand...

I also had a bleed at 6.5-7 weeks and they could never figure out why but he's happy and healthy now!


----------



## rai

Please add me. Bfp October 15!


----------



## Siyren

I had 3 early pregnancy bleeds Hun- and I now have a 4 year old running round the house. 


I think I'm out this month- lots of cramps and sore boobs- my usual AF symptoms- only difference is I shouldn't be due on yet- but thinking I'll just be early x


----------



## LalaR

I bled from 4+4 weeks to 10 weeks and everything was ok. I even went so far as telling DH and my family that I had miscarried. It took 4 scans to eventually confirm everything was progressing. Good luck. xx


----------



## DSemcho

My mom bled with both me and my sister. And at 7 weeks my little sister had a bleed (I made her go to the hospital every time lol) and now my niece is 4 and a big sister.


----------



## Hiding

rai said:


> Please add me. Bfp October 15!


Congrats :flower:

Hope all is ok Jrepp :flower:


----------



## DSemcho

I was considering starting a TTC/MC/LTTC BnB Vlog on YouTube. But I would want it to be a group thing (at least 3 or 4 people). We could even start a thread for it where people would ask questions and such... Anyone up for it?


----------



## GRGirl

hopefulfor1st said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> Aw honey :( I had a bleed at 6 weeks and saw bean with a heartbeat three days later. There's still hope!
> 
> Thank you. When paired with the inconclusive result at the drs office and the negative digital yesterday morning, I highly doubt everything is still progressing.Click to expand...
> 
> I also had a bleed at 6.5-7 weeks and they could never figure out why but he's happy and healthy now!Click to expand...

Aww Jrepp :( :( :( I'm so sad! We were kinda BFP Buddies. I'm still keeping my FX for you that it's ok.


----------



## GRGirl

rai said:


> Please add me. Bfp October 15!

Congrats!


----------



## GRGirl

I tested again this morning (it's a sickness, I swear) and I got 2 more positives. Going in to the OB today to get the process started so it'll be the "pee in a cup, boring interview" visit. I think they'll make me pee on a stick and I'm bringing in a copy of my FF chart for this cycle and my FRERs and CB Digis. Paranoid I'm not progressing the way I should be, but I don't really have any reason to think that- still have symptoms, still feel pretty pregnant. Guess I'm horribly paranoid. I've been having horrible dreams about MCing and it always makes me wake up wanting to cry/feeling awful.


----------



## ellitigg

Lol GRGirl are you at 30 tests yet? :D 

Jrepp, sorry to hear that. Could still be ok, FX'd for you.

Congrats Rai!


----------



## GRGirl

Actually I stopped counting at 24 (seriously lol) :( I think I'm just in such disbelief and so paranoid something's wrong that I keep wanting to see the lines. I've spent probably almost $80 on tests (the digis are expensive!)


----------



## 3chords

Jrepp said:


> Thank you. When paired with the inconclusive result at the drs office and the negative digital yesterday morning, I highly doubt everything is still progressing.

Sorry to hear that Jrepp. I had a similar experience with my chemical, except that it dragged out a lot longer, to almost 6 weeks.

I would very much recommend that you ask them for a beta HCG test at this point as it will provide you with a lot of answers and you will also want to get confirmation that if this is a chemical, that your HCG is going down to <5. Otherwise you may continue to get wonky tests.


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> I was considering starting a TTC/MC/LTTC BnB Vlog on YouTube. But I would want it to be a group thing (at least 3 or 4 people). We could even start a thread for it where people would ask questions and such... Anyone up for it?

I would! Not sure if you want/need a newbie, but that's me! lol!


----------



## jamesmomma201

rai said:


> Please add me. Bfp October 15!

Congrats rai!


----------



## salu_34

Have been MIA for a while ... a little update.

Finally got a temp dip, so I'm pretty sure it'll spike tomorrow morning (hopefully) for ovulation to happen. Have noticed that my temps were higher after AF this cycle than the past two cycles, not sure if it's because I've been wearing warmer pjs at night.

OH and I have decided to BD in the morning instead of at night, mainly because it's more convenient, and who doesn't like a little something -something in the morning, lol.

Congrats to all the BFP's so far.

Jrepp, sorry for what is going on right now - xo


----------



## DenyseGiguere

salu_34 said:


> Have been MIA for a while ... a little update.
> 
> Finally got a temp dip, so I'm pretty sure it'll spike tomorrow morning (hopefully) for ovulation to happen. Have noticed that my temps were higher after AF this cycle than the past two cycles, not sure if it's because I've been wearing warmer pjs at night.
> 
> OH and I have decided to BD in the morning instead of at night, mainly because it's more convenient, and who doesn't like a little something -something in the morning, lol.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's so far.
> 
> Jrepp, sorry for what is going on right now - xo

Good luck this cycle and lots of :dust:


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Is this positive?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Is this positive?

Looks like it to me :)


----------



## Flibberty87

It most certainly is! Woooooop get dancing Mrs!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Is this positive?

Looks + to me! :D Get some BD in tonight! ;)


----------



## Sofaqueen77

OMG I'm freaking out..... It seems so soon after the MC.... I want to get BDing but I'm nearly afraid to get a bfp in case I miss again.... 

I told DH before he left for college about my imminent O.... And I'm leaving it up to him whether we try this month or have a break....... No pressure then.... :haha:


----------



## Flibberty87

In all honesty, I felt exactly the same after mine. And OH's sex drive went out the window. Couple of weeks of constant no every time I tried finally broke me and I went a bit crazy. Then he admitted he was scared of me getting pregnant again in case I MC again as he couldnt have coped with seeing me go through the whole process of D&C etc.

Convinced him that I'll be aight though :)


----------



## DSemcho

Bee Bee said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I was considering starting a TTC/MC/LTTC BnB Vlog on YouTube. But I would want it to be a group thing (at least 3 or 4 people). We could even start a thread for it where people would ask questions and such... Anyone up for it?
> 
> I would! Not sure if you want/need a newbie, but that's me! lol!Click to expand...

That's okay! I think it'd be great to have people from all aspects of TTC doing this with me :D



salu_34 said:


> Have been MIA for a while ... a little update.
> 
> Finally got a temp dip, so I'm pretty sure it'll spike tomorrow morning (hopefully) for ovulation to happen. Have noticed that my temps were higher after AF this cycle than the past two cycles, not sure if it's because I've been wearing warmer pjs at night.
> 
> OH and I have decided to BD in the morning instead of at night, mainly because it's more convenient, and who doesn't like a little something -something in the morning, lol.
> 
> Congrats to all the BFP's so far.
> 
> Jrepp, sorry for what is going on right now - xo

BDing in the AM actually is supposed to be better anyways! Supposedly testosterone is higher in men right in the AM.



Sofaqueen77 said:


> Is this positive?




Sofaqueen77 said:


> OMG I'm freaking out..... It seems so soon after the MC.... I want to get BDing but I'm nearly afraid to get a bfp in case I miss again....
> 
> I told DH before he left for college about my imminent O.... And I'm leaving it up to him whether we try this month or have a break....... No pressure then.... :haha:

That certainly is positive! Congrats! :happydance:


AFM - Idk. I just 'feel' out already. I took my last EPT Early Digi but I got that damn inconclusive book thing >_< So hopefully my Wondfo's come in tomorrow... Not a single hint of boob soreness where usually they are REALLY sore at this point. Maybe AF isn't gonna show up at all and I'll just be stuck in limbo like last December (where I was nearly 4 WEEKS late)... Bet you can guess how many HPT's I went through then.


----------



## DSemcho

Flibberty87 said:


> In all honesty, I felt exactly the same after mine. And OH's sex drive went out the window. Couple of weeks of constant no every time I tried finally broke me and I went a bit crazy. Then he admitted he was scared of me getting pregnant again in case I MC again as he couldnt have coped with seeing me go through the whole process of D&C etc.
> 
> Convinced him that I'll be aight though :)

My DH was the complete opposite. First time I found out I was preggers we hadn't had sex in 4 weeks, and then we didn't for another week. I only knew I was pregnant for 6 days, but the day AFTER the miscarriage he wanted to badonkadonkin. Even though I was bleeding, I had passed the tissue the night before (that was how I realized I was losing it and no just having a random bleed).


----------



## Jrepp

I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.


----------



## jamesmomma201

I'm so sorry jrepp! :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Jrepp said:


> I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.

I am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs:


----------



## GRGirl

Jrepp said:


> I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.

I am so so so so so sorry!

You are not a fool and most certainly not a failure.


----------



## Flibberty87

Jrepp said:


> I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.

Oh Jrepp I'm so sorry massive :hugs:

We're all here for you honey x


----------



## ellitigg

Im so sorry jrepp. You're absolutely not a failure. Big big hugs hun. X


----------



## MrsDTTC4

Too late to join? I'm due 10/20!


----------



## DSemcho

I'm sorry Jrepp :( There was nothing you did wrong, and there could have been many reasons as to why it happened!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Jrepp said:


> I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.

Ah sweetheart! I've been there! You are not a fool or a failure!! 
We're all here to support you.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Krissykat1006

Jrepp said:


> I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.

Oh honey :hugs: you are neither...you are human. I know its hard to be positive right now, but when you are ready just remember you are strong, and you can do this. 

Sending you many internet hugs right now.


----------



## salu_34

Jrepp said:


> I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.

So sorry hun. You are not a failure nor a fool. Big hugs to you. xoxo


----------



## salu_34

DSemcho: I read that too, one of the reasons I convinced him to BD in the AM now, haha.


----------



## ellitigg

salu_34 said:


> DSemcho: I read that too, one of the reasons I convinced him to BD in the AM now, haha.

No such luck with little man in the house, lol! Evenings or nothing :D


----------



## salu_34

ellitigg said:


> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> DSemcho: I read that too, one of the reasons I convinced him to BD in the AM now, haha.
> 
> No such luck with little man in the house, lol! Evenings or nothing :DClick to expand...


Haha, our problem is our dog! He likes to come into the room at night, and if we take him out and close the door, he scratches at the door, talk about a mood killer, lol


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Jrepp, I am so sorry hun, you are not in anyway a failure you are strong and can get through this with support from your family and us ladies are always here too x


----------



## DSemcho

I admit if our dogs won't get off the bed we just start going at it anyways. They'll get off the bed eventually... The cat however has actually sat on the corner of the bed and watched us, and I didn't realize it until I looked over and saw him. DH picked him up and threw him out of the room.


----------



## ellitigg

Our cat will watch. Creepy kitty.


----------



## Anniebobs

My dog cries outside the room when he gets kicked out. They really know how to kill the mood don't they.


----------



## Edwina1984

well, i'm OUT. this is becoming to much for us. DH and I are taking a break. even just for a month to breeeeath! Congrats to all the BFPs! And good luck to everyone in November :)


----------



## salu_34

Hahah, ya, if we started it with the dog on the bed, I'm sure one of us would get bitten,LOL ... and that's not something I want to chace, lmao.


----------



## Leti

Well, I tested this morning and :bfn:.... no surprise. I'm sure I'm out I spotted a tiny pinkish bit this morning and it is def too late for IB.
Waiting for the :witch: any min now.

Baby dust for all of you!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp I'm sorry :( 

They say only 1 in 3 conceptions have the DNA to continue to develop and establish a heartbeat , so unfortunately for us early testers we've for 2/3 chance things will turn to poo, yet we still can't help it! You've had your 2 so hopefully the next one sticks!


----------



## poppygirl05

So im 19dpo now and bfn as of yesterday. No sign if af at all. Even tried sex to get af to start. Nope. How long do I let it go before I worry?


----------



## miana

No luck this month for me :witch: :( 
Good luck to all the other ladies that still have to test :)


----------



## KookieRaider

1dpo today. Due on Halloween so I will be testing if she doesn't show before then .


----------



## Lovelymo79

Glad everyone is hanging in there. Can't wait until we all announce our BFPs! 

So of course, I had a pregnancy test in my bathroom and got all POAS-obsessed (it came with the opk). So of course I took it and of course, it came back BFN. It's only been a week since my iui. I told myself I would hold out and of course I didn't. Don't know what I thought I would see. 

Well, there are no more tests and I will not buy any until Sunday. Or I may just force myself to wait until after AF is due (yeah right!)


----------



## DSemcho

I'm hoping my HPT's and OPK's come in the mail today..... Crazy nausea still..... Boobs STILL don't hurt, so that's weird. And I'm so tired all the time.


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> I'm hoping my HPT's and OPK's come in the mail today..... Crazy nausea still..... Boobs STILL don't hurt, so that's weird. And I'm so tired all the time.

Im the same way, been crazy nauseous for a week or so. Havent vomited or anything, just nauseous and not eating a whole lot because of it. Docs seem to think its me ovulating and being off BC/new flood of hormones thats doing it. They told me to come in tomorrow instead if next week for my blood test (for thyroid, but im guessing theyre gonna do broad testing to make sure there isnt something else)

I'm only 3DPO so im not expecting pregnancy symptoms yet.


----------



## Ttc Baby no1

I got my BFP :-D ttc no 1 on October 16 yaaay


----------



## Ttc Baby no1

DSemcho said:


> I'm hoping my HPT's and OPK's come in the mail today..... Crazy nausea still..... Boobs STILL don't hurt, so that's weird. And I'm so tired all the time.

Have hope hun I just found out I'm pregnant and my boobs don't hurt. N get Nausea but feel like I'm hungry first min I wake up lol. N I'm alot tiered then normal so just Cuz ur boobs don't hurt doesn't mean ur Moy. Pregnant ^_^


----------



## DSemcho

Bee Bee said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my HPT's and OPK's come in the mail today..... Crazy nausea still..... Boobs STILL don't hurt, so that's weird. And I'm so tired all the time.
> 
> Im the same way, been crazy nauseous for a week or so. Havent vomited or anything, just nauseous and not eating a whole lot because of it. Docs seem to think its me ovulating and being off BC/new flood of hormones thats doing it. They told me to come in tomorrow instead if next week for my blood test (for thyroid, but im guessing theyre gonna do broad testing to make sure there isnt something else)
> 
> I'm only 3DPO so im not expecting pregnancy symptoms yet.Click to expand...

Well normally the nausea is very light and only around noon time after O... But this seems to be EVERYDAY and it's worse in the morning and at night before I go to bed. Also the nausea doesn't usually kick in until about 4 - 6 days before AF shows for me, however I've been like this since 2/3DPO.



Ttc Baby no1 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping my HPT's and OPK's come in the mail today..... Crazy nausea still..... Boobs STILL don't hurt, so that's weird. And I'm so tired all the time.
> 
> Have hope hun I just found out I'm pregnant and my boobs don't hurt. N get Nausea but feel like I'm hungry first min I wake up lol. N I'm alot tiered then normal so just Cuz ur boobs don't hurt doesn't mean ur Moy. Pregnant ^_^Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP!! I'm viewing the non-sore boobs in my case as being an abnormal symptom.. I'm hoping it's a good thing, but I'm also having small cramps on the right side (I ovulated left) and about an hour ago I had a sharp twinge right below my belly button (probably around my uterus area) that made me almost double over... Kinda like when you've over stretched a muscle.


----------



## Bee Bee

Funny thing is that im not really nauseous in the morning, more like after food hits my stomach and is digesting a little so more like 11am. Then it lasts until like 9-10pm then I feel fine after that. But no food sounds good or is appetizing and water tastes awful and just a general yuck with food :( im actually forcing myself to eat right now. Im trying to still get atleast 1200 calories in so Im bot starving myself cuz thats the last thing I need while TTC, malnourishment. 

Either way, i hope we both feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Ditto here! Like this AM I woke up nauseous and just didn't want to eat... Eggs sound horrendous... So I'm having oatmeal with honey instead.


----------



## Flibberty87

Holy moly. I was this close to passing out just now. Sat at the table having a cup of tea and I felt really nauseous, catching up on the posts and I was thinking yea sounds like me with the sickness! Next thing I'm having heart palpitations and seeing stars. Then I got really hot and dizzy and I knee what was coming. Ran into the lounge and laid on the couch with my feet up to get blood back to my head. Usualy that makes me feel better in about 10 seconds buy here I am 5 whole minutes later still feeling floaty.

I decided this morning to stop temping for the rest of this cycle as I start night shifts tomorrow and it will make them even more screwy. 

And I resisted peeing on a stick!!


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats TTC baby no 1 :)

Hope you girls with nausea feel better soon.

I just had a massive temp drop at 6dpo. A good sign??


----------



## DSemcho

Are you late yet Flibberty? 

Elli that dip could be a good sign!! Fx'd!


----------



## Flibberty87

Oooh only by a week lol


----------



## DSemcho

LOL When are you testing next?


----------



## Flibberty87

Going to make oh buy me a frer tomorrow. If that's negative then I'm going to call the doctors and see what they say. I have pills here that bring on af but if I have to do that then it means the clomid didn't work and I may need a higher dose next time


----------



## Siyren

I'm spotting- not due on yet so not really sure what to think x


----------



## salu_34

No temp spike today, just went up by .6 degrees. Maybe tomorrow ?


----------



## DSemcho

Took a FRER 3 minutes ago... I'm waiting until the 5 minute mark to even look....


----------



## Siyren

Good luck! X


----------



## Flibberty87

Don't keep us in suspense DSemcho!


----------



## Frizzabelle

DSemcho said:


> Took a FRER 3 minutes ago... I'm waiting until the 5 minute mark to even look....

?? x


----------



## DSemcho

I'm pretty sure my FRER is mocking me...


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zps4fb4c07c.jpg
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/image_zpsc242298d.jpg

The 'full' feeling down in my uterus isn't helping any, or the small cramps today =/


----------



## Frizzabelle

Can you see a line? x


----------



## DSemcho

No. I see a pink dot though. I'll zoom in and show ya hang on.


----------



## DSemcho

Here is zoomed in... And changed the contrast slightly so the pink is brighter.


Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/81e17519-001a-4f0d-830c-38c4773989ad_zps14415196.jpg

Slightly better

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/a66890c0-a333-4ee5-8800-cc9927d92dec_zpsd1357e76.jpg


----------



## Frizzabelle

Yes I see it now! How strange! x


----------



## DSemcho

Evil dot >_<


----------



## GRGirl

I think I'm gonna be out, guys :( :( I can't stop crying... I just started bleeding, and it's brownish-pink, looks like what I get at the beginning of a period... I've never had a MC before, just a chemical in July, but I think this might be it for me...

I have a feeling in my gut this is it... It looks too dark brown and there's more than just a couple spots. I never had this with my DS.


----------



## GRGirl

This sucks! (and yes, I know I'm preaching to the choir because so many of you went through this too) This was so welcomed and it was the last thing I expected to see just now. 

Now I'm sitting at work bawling, and I just want to go home and be alone...Not spending any $ on HPTs next cycle, I don't want to know. I wish I hadn't known, because knowing for a week and then having it taken away hurts worse :( :(


----------



## DSemcho

Have you called your doctor yet? I'm sorry this is happening to you :(


----------



## Frizzabelle

So sorry grgirl and jrepp! x


----------



## Anniebobs

Grgirl I'm so sorry :hugs: it's an awful thing to have to go through. With my mc it started off brown but I had cramping with it, the doctor was most concerned about the cramping because bleeding on its own in early pregnancy is very common. Really hope that's all this is.


----------



## GRGirl

Nope, cramping just started too. The brown stopped but this cramping cant be normal. It feels like period cramps. I went home and DH came home to comfort me, but I'm just inconsolable right now and very angry more than sad.


----------



## Flibberty87

Oh no grgirl :( can you get to a doctors?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

GRGirl said:


> Nope, cramping just started too. The brown stopped but this cramping cant be normal. It feels like period cramps. I went home and DH came home to comfort me, but I'm just inconsolable right now and very angry more than sad.

I'm so sorry you're going through this :hugs: hope you can get to a doctor and get checked out.


----------



## poppygirl05

20dpo now. Sigh


----------



## Jrepp

GRGirl said:


> This sucks! (and yes, I know I'm preaching to the choir because so many of you went through this too) This was so welcomed and it was the last thing I expected to see just now.
> 
> Now I'm sitting at work bawling, and I just want to go home and be alone...Not spending any $ on HPTs next cycle, I don't want to know. I wish I hadn't known, because knowing for a week and then having it taken away hurts worse :( :(

I feel the exact same way. We are going to get through this and then try again after my next period as per dr recommendation. I told my husband I was done with all the testing, but he got maddish and said I have to go buy some ovulation tests so we know when I ovulate again! I told him fine, but I'm not taking any hpts until my period is 2-3 weeks late.


----------



## 3chords

I'm sorry GRGirl!

I felt the same way as you guys, although I had a much later loss so I don't even think I can blame it on "testing early". I actually didn't even pee on a stick until the day after I missed my period. So you just never know.


----------



## ellitigg

Oh I'm sorry GRgirl :( :hugs:


----------



## GRGirl

Yep ob called, hcg is 21 from yesterday. That's too low. Means it's
Going down so looks like that's that.


----------



## ellitigg

GRGirl said:


> Yep ob called, hcg is 21 from yesterday. That's too low. Means it's
> Going down so looks like that's that.

Really sorry hun. Thinking of you x


----------



## littleone1993

Hi can I be added?

I'm testing around the 28th!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

GRGirl said:


> Yep ob called, hcg is 21 from yesterday. That's too low. Means it's
> Going down so looks like that's that.

I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## poppygirl05

Sooo sorry grgirl. Hugs


----------



## salu_34

Noticing that I have no CM at all tonight after wiping, just dry. Had some EWCM this afternoon, still waiting to ovulate. Thought I would today, but maybe tomorrow. Temp dip on Wednesday, and up a bit today, but no spike. Has anyone experienced this before? Last two cycles, I had plenty of EWCM before I ovulated.


----------



## DSemcho

I didn't see anything either, nor do I on the FRER I took this AM. Was expecting a temp dip cause AF is due today or tomorrow, but my temp was 98. What ya'll think? Nauseous first thing when I woke up to.


----------



## Lovelymo79

I had spotting today (Thursday) right before work. TMI: I wiped and noticed brownish "stuff" on the tp. I took a shower and put on a panty liner just to see if it does it again and sure enough, there was a brownish stuff on the panty liner. I am going into my 9diui but won't test until 11dpiui. My period isn't due for another 5 days and even when I spot before my period, it definitely is a lot more. Oh, and my IUI was completely unmedicated. We shall see....


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> I didn't see anything either, nor do I on the FRER I took this AM. Was expecting a temp dip cause AF is due today or tomorrow, but my temp was 98. What ya'll think? Nauseous first thing when I woke up to.

Oooh~ i hope thats a good sign! :D


----------



## salu_34

Still haven't ovulated yet .... I'm trying to figure out how to link my OvuFriend chart into here, so you ladies can have a look. Does anyone know how to do that ? 

NM, figured out how to do it ...

Anyone have any guesses as to when I'd be ovulating ?

https://ovufriend.com/graph/7802a7b8675f09e417790f96c3a03e3d


----------



## DSemcho

Ahh I can't look while I'm at work... Access Denied!! Stupid Gov't computer!


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> I didn't see anything either, nor do I on the FRER I took this AM. Was expecting a temp dip cause AF is due today or tomorrow, but my temp was 98. What ya'll think? Nauseous first thing when I woke up to.

Do you have a pic?


----------



## angelbump

tuesdaysbaby said:


> I'm driving myself crazy with all of my SS, I told myself not to do it but really I have zero willpower and where there is iPhone and WiFi I will find a way!!
> I'm about 8-9dpo by calculations but my cycle ranges in length from about 30-37! So it's pretty hard to tell. We aren't actively TTC but NTNP although DTD right around OV date, again, hard to tell exactly though! I had some bleeding the next day, which is odd, never had that before and have had crampy feelings for days after OV, not continual, just every now and again, loose BM (sorry TMI!), no sore boobs, but an incredibly vivid nightmare last night and I can remember it very very clearly... and today I am so HOT! Keep having to take jackets on and off and my face has been flushed for hours. See I'm terrible! Normal people don't do this do they. No increased CM so I think I'm out but I won't know for a while yet! TWW = crazy person. I would LOVE to get a BFP, who wouldn't I guess :) x

Im the same I started spotting on what I can assume was 4dpo and still spotting ever so slightly today (5dpo) iv been getting really hot then freezing. Cramping differently this month to other months no increased cm, no sorw boobs and a tad constipated. The spotting is early but heard of bfps with early implantation so fingers crossed :)


----------



## K151

I'm out for October - arg. Well, with the amount of opk and pregnancy tests I've just ordered from Amazon, I'm going to be a POAS maniac in November!


----------



## DSemcho

Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> I didn't see anything either, nor do I on the FRER I took this AM. Was expecting a temp dip cause AF is due today or tomorrow, but my temp was 98. What ya'll think? Nauseous first thing when I woke up to.
> 
> Do you have a pic?Click to expand...

I do but I'm 100% it's negative. But I will post it for you Jrepp once I upload it to Photobucket


----------



## Anniebobs

AF showed for me... 2 days late. Think I'm already out for next month too because DH s away when ill be ovulating. Roll on December!


----------



## Kenziekaykay

Got my :bfp: yaayy


----------



## DSemcho

Spoiler






I'm hoping my Wondfo's came in so I can test the batch lol


----------



## DSemcho

Kenziekaykay said:


> Got my :bfp: yaayy
> 
> View attachment 686673

Congrats on your BFP! How many DPO?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Kenziekaykay said:


> Got my :bfp: yaayy
> 
> View attachment 686673

Congrats!


----------



## jenny84

can i post here too?
i am testing around 28th october!
my doctor saw the ovulation beginning to happen via ultrasound he told me to bd on that day plus the 2 following days...i hope i have good news to share!
i started taking metformin in this cycle and the egg started to break on cd14!!!i usually ovulate around cd17-20...


----------



## sausages

Can i be added please? Put me down for testing on 23rd. I'll be 8DPO, but i am testing with those new 5ml/u tests. :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

sausages said:


> Can i be added please? Put me down for testing on 23rd. I'll be 8DPO, but i am testing with those new 5ml/u tests. :)

Where did you find them?


----------



## sausages

DenyseGiguere said:


> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Can i be added please? Put me down for testing on 23rd. I'll be 8DPO, but i am testing with those new 5ml/u tests. :)
> 
> Where did you find them?Click to expand...

I ordered online from Lloyds Pharmacy. Let me get you a link... https://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/viola-super-early-pregnancy-test-265101 They're expensive at £9.99 for two, but i like the idea of something new to pee on. I'm curious about them!!!


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Kenziekaykay said:


> Got my :bfp: yaayy
> 
> View attachment 686673

Congratulations hun!! Fab news!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats kenzie!


----------



## justagirl2

hi ladies need another set of eyes on this and this thread gets a lot of traffic - tested for the first time this morning at 11 dpo but went back to bed 30 seconds after testing (mistake) so didn't see anything initially, but came back to this later this am. so i'm not sure how long it took to come up. do you see anything?? could it be an evap?
 



Attached Files:







test.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DSemcho

Could be... Take another one to be sure. I've only had an evap on those once.


AFM- I'm gonna get really drunk tonight. I think next cycle will be my last one. Just did a New Choice cassette.... BFSWN (Big Fat Stark White Negative).


Spoiler


----------



## HisSweetheart

justagirl2 said:


> hi ladies need another set of eyes on this and this thread gets a lot of traffic - tested for the first time this morning at 11 dpo but went back to bed 30 seconds after testing (mistake) so didn't see anything initially, but came back to this later this am. so i'm not sure how long it took to come up. do you see anything?? could it be an evap?

Yeah..... :happydance: i definitely see a line dear!!... but just take a test or 2 more to see if the trend repeats n sticks there!... :thumbup: lots of sticky :dust:

thats so cool!... gives me some hope!...
Did u test on 8dpo?... did u get a similar thingy then? just curious to know as I tested today n got a neg :cry:


----------



## HisSweetheart

Kenziekaykay said:


> Got my :bfp: yaayy
> 
> View attachment 686673

Hey that's superb!... :thumbup: 
Wish u sticky :dust:

What dpo did u test?


----------



## sausages

justagirl2 said:


> hi ladies need another set of eyes on this and this thread gets a lot of traffic - tested for the first time this morning at 11 dpo but went back to bed 30 seconds after testing (mistake) so didn't see anything initially, but came back to this later this am. so i'm not sure how long it took to come up. do you see anything?? could it be an evap?

I see that line!!! I have no experience with those tests, but i am willing to bet you will get a nice BFP tomorrow morning. That line is too fat and pink to be wrong! :)

DS emcho, sorry to see your BFN. :( It aint over til the witch come though, so fingers crossed she stays away and you see a BFP later on. :)


Oh gosh, i feel rough. I have awful painful crampy pains and nausia. It's worse than just a "symptom" so i hope it doesn't develop into a bug. I had to force my tea down my neck and it is coming in waves of tight, sharp cramping in my tummy. Pants!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Oiy.... 

Went into the docs for my thyroid blood test and got my results back today. I had them test for preg just because i was there getting a blood test anyway, But, if I am preg, I think I'm only a few days in. So, of course, it was a BFN. For my thyroid I didnt get the exact number (I was driving to work, so i was paying attention to the road more than the call) but they said I was Hypo again. My first month post-op (I've had my thyroid removed) I was hyperthyroid. So 125mcg is too much and now 100mcg is too little. :/ Not sure what my new prescription is gonna be because as far as I know, it only comes in 25mcg increments. Probably something convoluted like 1 100mcg pill and half of a 25mcg pill. *sigh* 

Its just that I had this same issue when my thyroid was still in. Could not find the magic number to keep me in a good zone. My thyroid was literally pumping out random amounts every day so I thought once it was out that it would be easier to medicate, but I guess not. :( 

I just worry that this will make my BFP harder to get. And even if I do get a BFP, im worried it'll make it hard to actually keep the baby. :( I just really hope that whatever this median number is gonna be, that it ends up being the right amount. I really don't want to spend the next 6 months tweaking medication. I already spent 4 years doing that.

PS. WHOOHOO, I did get crosshairs on my FF finally though! Ovufriend says the exact same day. We BD'd 2 days before and 5 days before, hopefully that was enough lol Been super sick due to no BC and flood of natural hormones/ovulation. Didnt get in as much BD the past week as I would of liked!


----------



## HisSweetheart

Krissykat1006 said:


> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.
> 
> Oh honey :hugs: you are neither...you are human. I know its hard to be positive right now, but when you are ready just remember you are strong, and you can do this.
> 
> Sending you many internet hugs right now.Click to expand...

Hey Krissy, :thumbup: congrats on ur :bfp: which dpo did u test?....
I'm due for AF 2moro, and I pray Lord shoves away the old :witch: this time...

Wish u sticky sticky :dust:


----------



## justagirl2

HisSweetheart said:


> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies need another set of eyes on this and this thread gets a lot of traffic - tested for the first time this morning at 11 dpo but went back to bed 30 seconds after testing (mistake) so didn't see anything initially, but came back to this later this am. so i'm not sure how long it took to come up. do you see anything?? could it be an evap?
> 
> Yeah..... :happydance: i definitely see a line dear!!... but just take a test or 2 more to see if the trend repeats n sticks there!... :thumbup: lots of sticky :dust:
> 
> thats so cool!... gives me some hope!...
> Did u test on 8dpo?... did u get a similar thingy then? just curious to know as I tested today n got a neg :cry:Click to expand...

today was the first day i tested at 11 dpo so not sure if anything would have shown up earlier. i doubt it? i'll test again tomorrow! thanks!


----------



## poppygirl05

I am now 21 dpo. So frusterated. Havent tested in 3 days but dont want to see another bfn.


----------



## Kenziekaykay

HisSweetheart said:


> Kenziekaykay said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: yaayy
> 
> View attachment 686673
> 
> 
> Hey that's superb!... :thumbup:
> Wish u sticky :dust:
> 
> What dpo did u test?Click to expand...

Thank you. I got my first faint at 10 dpo which was the 16th and now 12 dpo and darker lines :)


----------



## Bee Bee

poppygirl05 said:


> I am now 21 dpo. So frusterated. Havent tested in 3 days but dont want to see another bfn.

Are you going to try seeing a doc? O: I say test one more time then go to the doc if you arent already D:


----------



## poppygirl05

I called the doc and they said ifni dont get a period in nov then they will see me. I couk scream


----------



## Bee Bee

poppygirl05 said:


> I called the doc and they said ifni dont get a period in nov then they will see me. I couk scream

Well I guess its only about another week or so. 

But still, half of us barely make it through the two week wait, so I know that a week seems like forever D: 

:hugs: Hope your body will give you some sort of answer before then though!


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats on the new :BFP:s! 

Wuuuuuut is going on with my temps? They were beautifully high and then bombed at 6dpo. I was hoping for a one day implantation dip affair but nuuuu 7dpo, temp still really low. Argh.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> OMG I'm freaking out..... It seems so soon after the MC.... I want to get BDing but I'm nearly afraid to get a bfp in case I miss again....
> 
> I told DH before he left for college about my imminent O.... And I'm leaving it up to him whether we try this month or have a break....... No pressure then.... :haha:


So it looks like I'm DPO1.. Two positive OPKs on Wednesday/Thursday, BD'd both days,negative OPK today, but BD'd anyway, and will probably BD in the morning (we're both off work tomorrow.....shur why not!) :haha:

So it looks like I'll be testing on 2/11/13 at 14dpo.... But I'm gonna test on 31/10/13, just so I can stay in this group!! :thumbup:


----------



## 2moms2be

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG I'm freaking out..... It seems so soon after the MC.... I want to get BDing but I'm nearly afraid to get a bfp in case I miss again....
> 
> I told DH before he left for college about my imminent O.... And I'm leaving it up to him whether we try this month or have a break....... No pressure then.... :haha:
> 
> 
> So it looks like I'm DPO1.. Two positive OPKs on Wednesday/Thursday, BD'd both days,negative OPK today, but BD'd anyway, and will probably BD in the morning (we're both off work tomorrow.....shur why not!) :haha:
> 
> So it looks like I'll be testing on 2/11/13 at 14dpo.... But I'm gonna test on 31/10/13, just so I can stay in this group!! :thumbup:Click to expand...


Good luck! FX for you, lady :thumbup:


----------



## justagirl2

couldn't wait til the am to take my FRER with FMU...but got this tonight anyway. fingers crossed this sticks as it's my first BFP ever!! 

good luck to those still waiting to test. and for those that the halloween witch has already come for, november will be your month! sprinkling lots of babydust on everyone!
 



Attached Files:







frer.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 21


----------



## DenyseGiguere

justagirl2 said:


> couldn't wait til the am to take my FRER with FMU...but got this tonight anyway. fingers crossed this sticks as it's my first BFP ever!!
> 
> good luck to those still waiting to test. and for those that the halloween witch has already come for, november will be your month! sprinkling lots of babydust on everyone!

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## Jrepp

justagirl2 said:


> hi ladies need another set of eyes on this and this thread gets a lot of traffic - tested for the first time this morning at 11 dpo but went back to bed 30 seconds after testing (mistake) so didn't see anything initially, but came back to this later this am. so i'm not sure how long it took to come up. do you see anything?? could it be an evap?

I can't tell, but it doesn't look like it has any color to me. I hope you get a positive.



DSemcho said:


> Could be... Take another one to be sure. I've only had an evap on those once.
> 
> 
> AFM- I'm gonna get really drunk tonight. I think next cycle will be my last one. Just did a New Choice cassette.... BFSWN (Big Fat Stark White Negative).
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 686741

I'm sorry DS. I got drunk tonight too! Well, at least tipsy. It's 7:00 and I'm about to go to bed. I think I pushed myself too far today.



poppygirl05 said:


> I am now 21 dpo. So frusterated. Havent tested in 3 days but dont want to see another bfn.

Your temps look like they are dropping off to me



justagirl2 said:


> couldn't wait til the am to take my FRER with FMU...but got this tonight anyway. fingers crossed this sticks as it's my first BFP ever!!
> 
> good luck to those still waiting to test. and for those that the halloween witch has already come for, november will be your month! sprinkling lots of babydust on everyone!

It looks positive. I hope it sticks.


----------



## Tink_

justagirl2 said:


> couldn't wait til the am to take my FRER with FMU...but got this tonight anyway. fingers crossed this sticks as it's my first BFP ever!!
> 
> good luck to those still waiting to test. and for those that the halloween witch has already come for, november will be your month! sprinkling lots of babydust on everyone!

Congratulations :) 

x


----------



## poppygirl05

I hope my temps dont bottom out.


----------



## Jeslynn

You can add me to this..am at about 11-12dpo and gonna test on monday the 21st


----------



## DSemcho

My coverline on OvuFriend is 97.65 and AF is due today. Yesterday my temp was 98 so of course I was expecting a temp dip today but NOPE! 98.4!


----------



## ellitigg

DSemcho said:


> My coverline on OvuFriend is 97.65 and AF is due today. Yesterday my temp was 98 so of course I was expecting a temp dip today but NOPE! 98.4!

Ooh exciting! FX'd for you!

Congrats justagirl!

My temp is back up again after my two day dip. Please please please no more dipping!


----------



## DSemcho

So after putting my temp into OvuFriend and Fertility Friend this is the stats they gave me.

OvuFriend: 66/100 and 93% of positive test
FertilityFriend: 84/100 and 90.5% of positive test

Now for a little TMI... Anyone think these are good signs?

Spoiler
Cervix isn't quite as low as it normally would be, but it does feel kind of open. I'm SUPER gassy and it's awful. My boobs don't ache, but they normally do. Also I'm constipated where I normally have diarrhea, and my CM is tacky/sticky and slightly yellow. Also my urine is a bright yellow color for the past few days now, where normally it's only that color when I'm taking a multivitamin. But I haven't been taking vitamin for the past two weeks so it shouldn't be like that.

Anyone have those and get their BFP? I'm hoping to get my Wondfo's today because I saw shadows on both the cassettes I took yesterday.


----------



## wildworld

You can add a big :bfn: to my name on October 23rd. The :witch: got me 2 days early, and I have killer cramps. So so ready to give up ttc, but I won't because I want a little bundle of joy (besides my two kitties).

The only positive way I can look at it, is that the witch will be gone by my mum's birthday party on Saturday, so I can enjoy myself without feeling sick and yuk. :happydance:

Lots of sticky :dust: to the rest of you ladies, and congrats on your :bfp:s so far
xoxo


----------



## AngellaHas2

I am prego! Got my BFP Thursday the 17th. Due June 29th


----------



## Leti

Still waiting for the :witch:
Tested last night and got a :bfn: 
:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## 2moms2be

Congrats to all of the BFP's (& looking-likely's!) :happydance:

And I'm sorry about that pesky freakin' :witch: 

I'm hanging out here at 7DPO, not much of anything going on. Temps where they should be, feeling good :shrug: No spotting yet, which is awesome. Usually when I O this late in my cycle, I start to spot really early. Not even a tiny bit yet :) So if nothing else, at least I won't bleed for two weeks :thumbup:


----------



## DSemcho

wildworld said:


> You can add a big :bfn: to my name on October 23rd. The :witch: got me 2 days early, and I have killer cramps. So so ready to give up ttc, but I won't because I want a little bundle of joy (besides my two kitties).
> 
> The only positive way I can look at it, is that the witch will be gone by my mum's birthday party on Saturday, so I can enjoy myself without feeling sick and yuk. :happydance:
> 
> Lots of sticky :dust: to the rest of you ladies, and congrats on your :bfp:s so far
> xoxo

I'm sorry :( Fx'd for next cycle!



AngellaHas2 said:


> I am prego! Got my BFP Thursday the 17th. Due June 29th

 Yay congrats!!!!



Leti said:


> Still waiting for the :witch:
> Tested last night and got a :bfn:
> :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Aww I hope you know something soon!



2moms2be said:


> Congrats to all of the BFP's (& looking-likely's!) :happydance:
> 
> And I'm sorry about that pesky freakin' :witch:
> 
> I'm hanging out here at 7DPO, not much of anything going on. Temps where they should be, feeling good :shrug: No spotting yet, which is awesome. Usually when I O this late in my cycle, I start to spot really early. Not even a tiny bit yet :) So if nothing else, at least I won't bleed for two weeks :thumbup:

So are you symptom spotting yet or no??


AFM - Still no AF and the only cramps I have are gas cramps (>_<)
I have heartburn, but I am totally craving a super cheesy BBQ chicken pizza from my old job... Nom.... Test seemed stark white to me, but is it possible HCG is just to low to detect yet?


----------



## ellitigg

How many dpo are you now DSemcho?

2moms2be, we're in the same boat. I'm 8dpo today and just no symptoms really apart from I had to pee quite frequently today but meh, I probably just drank more. I'm desperately symptom spotting but it's all quiet....


----------



## jamesmomma201

Congrats angella!


----------



## jamesmomma201

My temp went up higher than it has been any month I have temped. Praying it's a good sign! I'm not gonna test again till Monday, but I really just feel pregnant. I hope it's not all in my head! I am so crazy exhausted, it's not normal for me. Like by afternoon I can barely keep my eyes open. If it's not a real symptom, it's just stupid! Lol


----------



## ellitigg

jamesmomma201 said:


> My temp went up higher than it has been any month I have temped. Praying it's a good sign! I'm not gonna test again till Monday, but I really just feel pregnant. I hope it's not all in my head! I am so crazy exhausted, it's not normal for me. Like by afternoon I can barely keep my eyes open. If it's not a real symptom, it's just stupid! Lol

Lol! FX'd for you!


----------



## DSemcho

ellitigg said:


> How many dpo are you now DSemcho?
> 
> 2moms2be, we're in the same boat. I'm 8dpo today and just no symptoms really apart from I had to pee quite frequently today but meh, I probably just drank more. I'm desperately symptom spotting but it's all quiet....

15 today unless FF and OvuFriend got my of day wrong


----------



## Ms_Friendly

Count me in! AF is due on the 28th but I'm prolly going to test that Wednesday LOL darn being addicted to poas!


----------



## salu_34

Still no ovulation yet:( - according to OvuFriend. Had a temp spike up to 36.48 this morning (took it vaginally, instead of orally this morning. Think I may continue that), so hoping tomorrow, it'll mark that I ovulated. Last two months, I ovulated on CD18, now I'm on CD20, I'm guessing if AF shows up, it's going to be later than I expected.


----------



## DSemcho

It's not good to switch from oral to vaginal in the middle of your cycle cause those two temps vary greatly.


----------



## 2moms2be

ellitigg said:


> How many dpo are you now DSemcho?
> 
> 2moms2be, we're in the same boat. I'm 8dpo today and just no symptoms really apart from I had to pee quite frequently today but meh, I probably just drank more. I'm desperately symptom spotting but it's all quiet....

LOL! Yeah... I'm totally guilty of symptom-spotting (even though I'm always telling myself I won't), but this time... a whole lot of nothing. I threw my coffee out two days ago because it tasted like ashes, haha, but that's the only slightly strange thing I've noticed. I also had some weird cramps at 3DPO, and I have no idea what that was about. I never had a menstrual cramp in my life until last cycle, where I had three days of them before AF (I'd convinced myself I was pregnant, because it was so bizarre), and now at 3DPO, same thing? But otherwise.... :coffee:


----------



## ellitigg

2moms2be said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> How many dpo are you now DSemcho?
> 
> 2moms2be, we're in the same boat. I'm 8dpo today and just no symptoms really apart from I had to pee quite frequently today but meh, I probably just drank more. I'm desperately symptom spotting but it's all quiet....
> 
> LOL! Yeah... I'm totally guilty of symptom-spotting (even though I'm always telling myself I won't), but this time... a whole lot of nothing. I threw my coffee out two days ago because it tasted like ashes, haha, but that's the only slightly strange thing I've noticed. I also had some weird cramps at 3DPO, and I have no idea what that was about. I never had a menstrual cramp in my life until last cycle, where I had three days of them before AF (I'd convinced myself I was pregnant, because it was so bizarre), and now at 3DPO, same thing? But otherwise.... :coffee:Click to expand...

Argh it drives me nuts. Life would be so much easier if there was one symptom that meant you're definitely pregnant but everything can be for multiple reasons. I realised I've been uber thirsty today. So which is the symptom, the thirstiness or the peeing, LOL!


----------



## salu_34

DSemcho said:


> It's not good to switch from oral to vaginal in the middle of your cycle cause those two temps vary greatly.

Makes sense, didn't think of that. I took it orally first, and it was 36.38. I'll have to change that on my chart. I will start taking it vaginally next cycle, lol


----------



## Bee Bee

salu_34 said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> It's not good to switch from oral to vaginal in the middle of your cycle cause those two temps vary greatly.
> 
> Makes sense, didn't think of that. I took it orally first, and it was 36.38. I'll have to change that on my chart. I will start taking it vaginally next cycle, lolClick to expand...

I'm doing the same next cycle :)


----------



## DSemcho

I only temp vaginally cause I sleep with my mouth open lol


----------



## 2moms2be

ellitigg said:


> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> How many dpo are you now DSemcho?
> 
> 2moms2be, we're in the same boat. I'm 8dpo today and just no symptoms really apart from I had to pee quite frequently today but meh, I probably just drank more. I'm desperately symptom spotting but it's all quiet....
> 
> LOL! Yeah... I'm totally guilty of symptom-spotting (even though I'm always telling myself I won't), but this time... a whole lot of nothing. I threw my coffee out two days ago because it tasted like ashes, haha, but that's the only slightly strange thing I've noticed. I also had some weird cramps at 3DPO, and I have no idea what that was about. I never had a menstrual cramp in my life until last cycle, where I had three days of them before AF (I'd convinced myself I was pregnant, because it was so bizarre), and now at 3DPO, same thing? But otherwise.... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Argh it drives me nuts. Life would be so much easier if there was one symptom that meant you're definitely pregnant but everything can be for multiple reasons. I realised I've been uber thirsty today. So which is the symptom, the thirstiness or the peeing, LOL!Click to expand...

I know, right? I wish there was a definite :dohh:

And I spoke too soon, because I got up after reading this thread, went into the kitchen to heat some soup, brushed my arm against my boob, and went "OW!" Turns out my nipples are super sensitive :blush: And that's definitely new :haha: My boobs usually will get really heavy and sore and swollen as :witch: gets close, but the nipple thing? Not their usual M.O. Hm. 

*trying not to read too much into anything*


----------



## Lovelymo79

Do vaginal temps have to be first in the am too? I work nights so never wake up at the same time each day. So I can't get first temps. Wondering if it is the same for vaginal.


----------



## DSemcho

It's the same


----------



## Leti

Af goy me I'm out :(


----------



## poppygirl05

Still no af. Going on 23 dpo and cd37. Ahhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

I feel your pain poppygirl! Tomorrow is my 27dpo/cd49! Going crazy with high temps!


----------



## DSemcho

Omg 98.9 highest yet!!! AF due yesterday.


----------



## Jrepp

If the :witch: got you or you got a :bfn: or :bfp: that turned to a :bfn: head on over to the November thread https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2024423-hoping-november.html


----------



## salu_34

Seriously body ? No EWCM today, just notice some creamy/sticky CM, and still haven't O'ed yet. I hope I didn't miss it, or just didn't ovulate this month. Our timing was damn well near perfect with BDing too. :S So frustrating.


----------



## ellitigg

DSemcho said:


> Omg 98.9 highest yet!!! AF due yesterday.

Cool :) Maybe it's a shy baby :)


----------



## ellitigg

2moms2be said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2moms2be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> How many dpo are you now DSemcho?
> 
> 2moms2be, we're in the same boat. I'm 8dpo today and just no symptoms really apart from I had to pee quite frequently today but meh, I probably just drank more. I'm desperately symptom spotting but it's all quiet....
> 
> LOL! Yeah... I'm totally guilty of symptom-spotting (even though I'm always telling myself I won't), but this time... a whole lot of nothing. I threw my coffee out two days ago because it tasted like ashes, haha, but that's the only slightly strange thing I've noticed. I also had some weird cramps at 3DPO, and I have no idea what that was about. I never had a menstrual cramp in my life until last cycle, where I had three days of them before AF (I'd convinced myself I was pregnant, because it was so bizarre), and now at 3DPO, same thing? But otherwise.... :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> Argh it drives me nuts. Life would be so much easier if there was one symptom that meant you're definitely pregnant but everything can be for multiple reasons. I realised I've been uber thirsty today. So which is the symptom, the thirstiness or the peeing, LOL!Click to expand...
> 
> I know, right? I wish there was a definite :dohh:
> 
> And I spoke too soon, because I got up after reading this thread, went into the kitchen to heat some soup, brushed my arm against my boob, and went "OW!" Turns out my nipples are super sensitive :blush: And that's definitely new :haha: My boobs usually will get really heavy and sore and swollen as :witch: gets close, but the nipple thing? Not their usual M.O. Hm.
> 
> *trying not to read too much into anything*Click to expand...

Ooh exciting! We're nearly into testing territory. What day will you test? DH rolls his eyes at me when I POAS early so I've been trying to hold out until AF is due. Not sure I'll make it!


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> Omg 98.9 highest yet!!! AF due yesterday.

In my experience an open or slightly open cervix is not a good sign. My fingers are crossed for you though and I hope you get a sticky positive.



salu_34 said:


> Seriously body ? No EWCM today, just notice some creamy/sticky CM, and still haven't O'ed yet. I hope I didn't miss it, or just didn't ovulate this month. Our timing was damn well near perfect with BDing too. :S So frustrating.

I had ewcm a day or two before o, and creamy cm the day of o and afterwards.


----------



## DSemcho

ellitigg said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Omg 98.9 highest yet!!! AF due yesterday.
> 
> Cool :) Maybe it's a shy baby :)Click to expand...

I'm hoping so!



Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Omg 98.9 highest yet!!! AF due yesterday.
> 
> In my experience an open or slightly open cervix is not a good sign. My fingers are crossed for you though and I hope you get a sticky positive.Click to expand...

Well it seems today my cervix is slightly higher and a tiny little more closed. So I'm hoping that's good. Is it possible that FF and OvuFriend got my cycles wrong and I ovulated two days later? Which would put me at 14DPO today and possible implant at 11DPO (13DPO on charts now)


----------



## salu_34

Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Omg 98.9 highest yet!!! AF due yesterday.
> 
> In my experience an open or slightly open cervix is not a good sign. My fingers are crossed for you though and I hope you get a sticky positive.
> 
> 
> 
> salu_34 said:
> 
> 
> Seriously body ? No EWCM today, just notice some creamy/sticky CM, and still haven't O'ed yet. I hope I didn't miss it, or just didn't ovulate this month. Our timing was damn well near perfect with BDing too. :S So frustrating.Click to expand...
> 
> I had ewcm a day or two before o, and creamy cm the day of o and afterwards.Click to expand...

Ugh, I'm hoping I O soon. Temp went down to 36.35, .3 from yesterday. So weird, since my last two cycles, my temp was in and around 36.50 and higher.


----------



## DSemcho

Has anyone ever had FertilAid screw their cycle up?


----------



## MrsLake2013

So twice today I've had the slightest bit of red streaked in my cm when I wipe. According to my count im 10dpo so this would be perfect timing for ib. With that being said if this cycle is the same length as last af is due tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed she stays away!

DS, I've never used it to be able to answer. Sorry hun


----------



## salu_34

I don't get it ...
Just plugged my info into FF, and it said I O'ed on CD18, which is what OF said, but never charted and confirmed ... so confused right now.

https://ovufriend.com/graph/7802a7b8675f09e417790f96c3a03e3d <-- my current chart on OF

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/471c2e/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart <-- My FF chart


----------



## jamesmomma201

Temp rise again this morning! And a major case of nausea...not so happy about that, but getting a little excited!


----------



## Flibberty87

Good afternoon lovely ladies! Been working nights so haven't really had chance to check! Congrats to all the new BFPs and :hugs: to those the witch got.

I've updated the front page, think I've got all the newbies in :)

AFM - Started bleeding a week late. I'm now on day 3 of my next clomid cycle. Fingers crossed for November!


----------



## DSemcho

Yay Flib for something! So far nothing for me. No AF or BFP.


----------



## poppygirl05

www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=188468


23 dpo and on cd37z no af yet


----------



## ellitigg

Flib, I'm glad you're out of limbo!

Jamesmomma how exciting! Keep us posted!


----------



## brunettebimbo

poppygirl05 said:


> www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=188468
> 
> 
> 23 dpo and on cd37z no af yet

I'm not sure. Looks like either an evap or the start of a BFP. Good Luck for the latter!


----------



## Krissykat1006

HisSweetheart said:


> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.
> 
> Oh honey :hugs: you are neither...you are human. I know its hard to be positive right now, but when you are ready just remember you are strong, and you can do this.
> 
> Sending you many internet hugs right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Krissy, :thumbup: congrats on ur :bfp: which dpo did u test?....
> I'm due for AF 2moro, and I pray Lord shoves away the old :witch: this time...
> 
> Wish u sticky sticky :dust:Click to expand...

I tested on dpo10 and it was very very faint, dpo12 was not a squinter. Sorry I was so late to reply!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Krissykat1006 said:


> HisSweetheart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krissykat1006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jrepp said:
> 
> 
> I got in to the doctors and after a test, exam and ultrasound it was determined that I was in fact pregnant but had another early miscarriage. I am devestated right now. I feel like an absolute failure and a fool.
> 
> Oh honey :hugs: you are neither...you are human. I know its hard to be positive right now, but when you are ready just remember you are strong, and you can do this.
> 
> Sending you many internet hugs right now.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Krissy, :thumbup: congrats on ur :bfp: which dpo did u test?....
> I'm due for AF 2moro, and I pray Lord shoves away the old :witch: this time...
> 
> Wish u sticky sticky :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I tested on dpo10 and it was very very faint, dpo12 was not a squinter. Sorry I was so late to reply!!Click to expand...

Thanks Krissy, you give me hope :)


----------



## Lovelymo79

I'm bowing out. Please add the evil witch by my name. Spotting again but this time heavier than before and more reddish-brown. Noticed it when I wiped about an hour ago. Put in a tampon for about a half hour and sure enough, there was a small amount of reddish-brown discharge on it. Period is not due until Tuesday or Wednesday (3 different period charting apps can't decide which one is it, despite all having the same info) and I usually spot the day before but AF is messing with my head and body, I suspect. 

The interesting thing is I don't have the normal PMS symptoms...no bloating, no cramps, no horny feelings..nothing. But I suspect once you start TTC, "normal" flies out of the window. 

Well, gonna put on my big girl, rather my period grandma-drawers, on...slap on a pad and throw a welcoming party for AF. Gonna call the doc this week once I get full flow to start planning for next month. 

Good luck ladies to all that are still waiting! Hope I'm the last one out for this month!


----------



## foursacharm

BFP here! :) Tested yesterday at only 7DPO, and got a surprise! Sticky vibes, please! GL to everyone xoxox


----------



## Krissykat1006

Lovelymo79 said:


> I'm bowing out. Please add the evil witch by my name. Spotting again but this time heavier than before and more reddish-brown. Noticed it when I wiped about an hour ago. Put in a tampon for about a half hour and sure enough, there was a small amount of reddish-brown discharge on it. Period is not due until Tuesday or Wednesday (3 different period charting apps can't decide which one is it, despite all having the same info) and I usually spot the day before but AF is messing with my head and body, I suspect.
> 
> The interesting thing is I don't have the normal PMS symptoms...no bloating, no cramps, no horny feelings..nothing. But I suspect once you start TTC, "normal" flies out of the window.
> 
> Well, gonna put on my big girl, rather my period grandma-drawers, on...slap on a pad and throw a welcoming party for AF. Gonna call the doc this week once I get full flow to start planning for next month.
> 
> Good luck ladies to all that are still waiting! Hope I'm the last one out for this month!

Sorry the witch got you, but I am loving that positive attitude! Wishing you lots of luck and loads of baby dust on your next cycle!! <3


----------



## Krissykat1006

foursacharm said:


> BFP here! :) Tested yesterday at only 7DPO, and got a surprise! Sticky vibes, please! GL to everyone xoxox

Congrats!!

(love the pic in your siggy!!)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

foursacharm said:


> BFP here! :) Tested yesterday at only 7DPO, and got a surprise! Sticky vibes, please! GL to everyone xoxox

Congrats hun xx


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Lovelymo79 said:


> I'm bowing out. Please add the evil witch by my name. Spotting again but this time heavier than before and more reddish-brown. Noticed it when I wiped about an hour ago. Put in a tampon for about a half hour and sure enough, there was a small amount of reddish-brown discharge on it. Period is not due until Tuesday or Wednesday (3 different period charting apps can't decide which one is it, despite all having the same info) and I usually spot the day before but AF is messing with my head and body, I suspect.
> 
> The interesting thing is I don't have the normal PMS symptoms...no bloating, no cramps, no horny feelings..nothing. But I suspect once you start TTC, "normal" flies out of the window.
> 
> Well, gonna put on my big girl, rather my period grandma-drawers, on...slap on a pad and throw a welcoming party for AF. Gonna call the doc this week once I get full flow to start planning for next month.
> 
> Good luck ladies to all that are still waiting! Hope I'm the last one out for this month!

Sorry the witch got you. Best of luck for next month :hugs:


----------



## SBCookie21

Lovelymo79 said:


> I'm bowing out. Please add the evil witch by my name. Spotting again but this time heavier than before and more reddish-brown. Noticed it when I wiped about an hour ago. Put in a tampon for about a half hour and sure enough, there was a small amount of reddish-brown discharge on it. Period is not due until Tuesday or Wednesday (3 different period charting apps can't decide which one is it, despite all having the same info) and I usually spot the day before but AF is messing with my head and body, I suspect.
> 
> The interesting thing is I don't have the normal PMS symptoms...no bloating, no cramps, no horny feelings..nothing. But I suspect once you start TTC, "normal" flies out of the window.
> 
> Well, gonna put on my big girl, rather my period grandma-drawers, on...slap on a pad and throw a welcoming party for AF. Gonna call the doc this week once I get full flow to start planning for next month.
> 
> Good luck ladies to all that are still waiting! Hope I'm the last one out for this month!

Sorry the evil :witch: got you! Your sense of humor is awesome. FX for next month!


----------



## SBCookie21

foursacharm said:


> BFP here! :) Tested yesterday at only 7DPO, and got a surprise! Sticky vibes, please! GL to everyone xoxox


Congrats!!!! I'm 7DPO as well and I got a BFN so far! Maybe by 10DPO I can get my BFP too!!!


----------



## DSemcho

17DPO, AF was due on 18/19OCT and still nada. This AM's temp was 98.7 - still high!! Cervix is barely reachable where when AF is supposed to come it's really low.


----------



## JadeVonFox

I tested today at 10 dpo and it is sooo faint... Ugh IDK could it be evap? We have been TTC for a while and this would be the ultimate let down thus far if it is a false positive. Please give me your opinions.
 



Attached Files:







HPT 10dpo 11 20.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 32


----------



## MrsLake2013

Jade, I can see the line without making the picture bigger. How long after doing the test did you take the picture? Fingers crossed its a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Flibberty87

I can see a line and it looks pink.. but it looks very skinny! Test again to be sure! Fingers crossed and good luck!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Thanks all!


----------



## salu_34

Ovulation FINALLY detected on OF - and it's a solid line too ! Temp spiked to 36.67 this morning, and our timing for BDing was spot on. O was detected on CD19, which puts me at 3DPO
Now all I can do it wait ...

I am however getting some sharp pains in my middle abdomen, not too sure what that's all about.


----------



## Siyren

I'm officially late. (Not testing until 28th though as my cycle has been known to randomly throw in a 32 day) I want to make sure I'm really late before I test- hate bfn's.


----------



## DSemcho

Does my chart on FF seem triphasic or am I crazy? I've never had a triphasic chart before.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Ds I would say one more high temp and it'll say it is. Ff just said mine was possibly triphasic! First time ever! Fx'd for us both!


----------



## GRGirl

DSemcho said:


> Does my chart on FF seem triphasic or am I crazy? I've never had a triphasic chart before.

It looks like it to me?


----------



## DSemcho

YAY


----------



## ellitigg

What's a triphasic chart? Is it good?

I'm trying to feel upbeat but struggling a wee bit tonight. I'm 10dpo and not really a pregnancy symptom in sight. I have a cold today too so it's probably adding to my grump! Maybe I'm just one of those reallllllly lucky pregnant people who has no symptoms...lol. Come on people, cheer me up!


----------



## jamesmomma201

ellitigg said:


> What's a triphasic chart? Is it good?
> 
> I'm trying to feel upbeat but struggling a wee bit tonight. I'm 10dpo and not really a pregnancy symptom in sight. I have a cold today too so it's probably adding to my grump! Maybe I'm just one of those reallllllly lucky pregnant people who has no symptoms...lol. Come on people, cheer me up!

It can be a good sign. It's when your temps go up and stay up even higher after your ovulation temp shift. It is most common on pregnancy charts, but can occasionally be on non-pregnant ones as well. You kinda just have to wait and see.


And I had absolutely no symptoms when I was pregnant with my son, so that can definitely happen and turn out just fine! Don't give up yet!!


----------



## DSemcho

Between 6pm and now 10:30pm:

I vomited, dizzy, migraine and just feel like I'm gonna faint. I feel like I'm dying.


----------



## ellitigg

Oh DSemcho, I wish you has some clear answers hun! Will you go to the doctor if you don't get a BFP soon? Thinking of you!


----------



## DSemcho

If I don't start or get bfp by Saturday then on Monday I'm calling medical


----------



## fairyy

New BabyandBump.


----------



## Twinklie12

FYI I got AF this month. On to trying for the next!


----------



## Jrepp

My hubby and I went to target today to get some more opk's for this month, but before we left I used up one of the last ones from last month. I took one yesterday and it had a very faint purple line so I figured today wouldn't be much different. I was shocked to see a nice purple line. It's obviously still negative but looks like I might ovulate sooner than I though I would this month. I'm on cd6 if you count last Wednesday when I started to miscarry as cd1. I am still having some cramping that comes and goes throughout the day, and some weird brownish tinted cm so I'm not so sure what to think about that. Hpts haven't been positive for about a week now.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DSemcho

.5 drop down to 98.2 today. But still above coverline. And I had to work to reach my cervix and I think it's closing, I couldn't get the tip of my finger in.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> .5 drop down to 98.2 today. But still above coverline. And I had to work to reach my cervix and I think it's closing, I couldn't get the tip of my finger in.

Sounds like when I found mine, near dislocated my shoulder in the process!


----------



## DSemcho

Hahahaah. I'm usually able to feel June fast, but this time it was hard. If AF is coming my cervix don't know it. But I think the temp drop means I'm not triphasic.


----------



## ellitigg

I had a temp rise this morning after you were talking about triphasic charts but I have a cold so I'm going to call that a dud reading lol


----------



## DSemcho

Hey if ya'll want it back to the original skin, you just have to go to your User CP, scroll all the way down to where you see Purple Magnolia and click the drop down tab. You can change it from there.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Hahahaah. I'm usually able to feel June fast, but this time it was hard. If AF is coming my cervix don't know it. But I think the temp drop means I'm not triphasic.

Is your cervix named June??


----------



## Flibberty87

hopefulfor1st said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Hahahaah. I'm usually able to feel June fast, but this time it was hard. If AF is coming my cervix don't know it. But I think the temp drop means I'm not triphasic.
> 
> Is your cervix named June??Click to expand...

Haha that's exactly what I was about to say!


----------



## DSemcho

No it was a typo lol. But I think now I'm gonna name it June... And just to be pervy I'm gonna call my husband's peener Johnny (Johnny and June lol.... Like Johnny Cash)


----------



## ellitigg

DSemcho said:


> No it was a typo lol. But I think now I'm gonna name it June... And just to be pervy I'm gonna call my husband's peener Johnny (Johnny and June lol.... Like Johnny Cash)

:rofl:


----------



## Siyren

No AF for me today still. Really want to test! X


----------



## DSemcho

Do eet!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Siyren said:


> No AF for me today still. Really want to test! X

Do it!!!

Everytime I see you I rattle my brain thinking what your signature is possibly saying....lol


----------



## Siyren

hopefulfor1st said:


> Siyren said:
> 
> 
> No AF for me today still. Really want to test! X
> 
> Do it!!!
> 
> Everytime I see you I rattle my brain thinking what your signature is possibly saying....lolClick to expand...

Lol one of the old mods added the bit in pink- neither of my two suspects ever confessed. Scared to test incase it's a bfn. Will give it until 28th like I first said- then will test, my cycle sometimes varies x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Pretty sure I'm out this month - but not giving up hope until AF arrives. Another BFN, and right on schedule, 2 days before AF is due, major AF cramps, which I normally get about this time in my cycle.


----------



## DSemcho

Sleeping a lot more, so either AF is coming or my BFP.


----------



## Flibberty87

DSemcho when did you test last?


----------



## DSemcho

EPT Digital this AM (supposed to have early detection?). I think I'm just gonna wait until my Wondfo's are in... And now I'm starting to have sharp pains in the left part of my lower back.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Still triphasic here, but too scared to test!


----------



## ellitigg

jamesmomma201 said:


> Still triphasic here, but too scared to test!

Do itttttt :D


----------



## justagirl2

jamesmomma201 said:


> Still triphasic here, but too scared to test!

is there any way you could have ovulated later than you thought? or ovulated twice?? i would test!


----------



## jamesmomma201

justagirl2 said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Still triphasic here, but too scared to test!
> 
> is there any way you could have ovulated later than you thought? or ovulated twice?? i would test!Click to expand...

That's what I'm starting to wonder. Since it went triphasic so late I could have ovulated later than ff thinks or my hormones are just really slow to rise. Gonna try to give it a couple more days.


----------



## DSemcho

ellitigg said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Still triphasic here, but too scared to test!
> 
> Do itttttt :DClick to expand...




justagirl2 said:


> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Still triphasic here, but too scared to test!
> 
> is there any way you could have ovulated later than you thought? or ovulated twice?? i would test!Click to expand...

I agree with Elli!!

And yes there is a possibility to ovulate late/twice. Are you doing OPKs or BBT?


----------



## DSemcho

Do ya'll think my dip means AF is coming??? :(


----------



## ellitigg

Post your chart?


----------



## DSemcho

It's in my signature in the spoiler thing. I have OvuFriend and then under it is a link to FF


----------



## ellitigg

DSemcho said:


> It's in my signature in the spoiler thing. I have OvuFriend and then under it is a link to FF

Oops...duh :)

It's quite a big temp drop but still above cover line. I really don't know. At least if this AF you'll be out of limbo but all your symptoms seem to say pregnant so I'm a bit confuzzled. Sorry, I'm useless!


----------



## jamesmomma201

DSemcho said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Still triphasic here, but too scared to test!
> 
> Do itttttt :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> justagirl2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamesmomma201 said:
> 
> 
> Still triphasic here, but too scared to test!Click to expand...
> 
> is there any way you could have ovulated later than you thought? or ovulated twice?? i would test!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Elli!!
> 
> And yes there is a possibility to ovulate late/twice. Are you doing OPKs or BBT?Click to expand...

Ds I don't do opk's but my ff chart should be in my signature.


----------



## Jrepp

DSemcho said:


> It's in my signature in the spoiler thing. I have OvuFriend and then under it is a link to FF

I hate to say it, but if you are still getting negatives and you had such a large temp dip I think that AF is on its way. I really hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hallo ladies!

Congrats to those having a bfp! just got mine and I am in schock!!

AND I hope that all will be lucky soon. xxx


----------



## DSemcho

ellitigg said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> It's in my signature in the spoiler thing. I have OvuFriend and then under it is a link to FF
> 
> Oops...duh :)
> 
> It's quite a big temp drop but still above cover line. I really don't know. At least if this AF you'll be out of limbo but all your symptoms seem to say pregnant so I'm a bit confuzzled. Sorry, I'm useless!Click to expand...




Jrepp said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> It's in my signature in the spoiler thing. I have OvuFriend and then under it is a link to FF
> 
> I hate to say it, but if you are still getting negatives and you had such a large temp dip I think that AF is on its way. I really hope I'm wrong though!Click to expand...

I think y'all are right. But either way it'll be nice to have answers.


----------



## poppygirl05

I hope no af and a bfp for you DS! As for me, stll no af. Now 11 days late and 24dpo/cd40. My longest ever cycle was 41 days and it was a m/c cycle. So now I am both anxious and confused. Sighs!


----------



## yam30

I got my BFP at 12DPO this month- add me to the list! Fingers crossed for the rest of you still in the TWW :)


----------



## DenyseGiguere

yam30 said:


> I got my BFP at 12DPO this month- add me to the list! Fingers crossed for the rest of you still in the TWW :)

Congrats hun xx


----------



## Siyren

Gave in and tested earlier bfn but not with fmu. I'm late so not sure if it's just a longer cycle? X


----------



## MrsLake2013

Pretty sure my spotting from yesterday has now turned into AF. :cry::growlmad::nope:

Bring on the gyno appt on Friday :thumbup:


----------



## SBCookie21

OMG...cant believe testing day is tomorrow!!! Tonight I went to get a Clear Blue HPT with weeks estimator. I'm so excited and nervous/anxious. I really hope the witch doesn't get me. I'll be 10 DPO in the morning. One symptoms that I noticed is sore nipples, which I haven't felt in our previous months of TTC. FX for me please :-/


----------



## DenyseGiguere

SBCookie21 said:


> OMG...cant believe testing day is tomorrow!!! Tonight I went to get a Clear Blue HPT with weeks estimator. I'm so excited and nervous/anxious. I really hope the witch doesn't get me. I'll be 10 DPO in the morning. One symptoms that I noticed is sore nipples, which I haven't felt in our previous months of TTC. FX for me please :-/

Good luck testing hun, let us know how it goes :dust:

I'm testing tomorrow as well, but I've tested a lot already with cheap tests. This time I'm going to use FRER (AF is due on Thursday).


----------



## MrsLake2013

Okay, I may need a few more days before I say I am officially out. 

If this is AF, it's extremely light and I've had no strong cramps like I have had the last two AF's.

Not getting my hopes up, but maybe this is implantation and I can get a :bfp: this month!


----------



## DSemcho

What day in your cycle are you?

Temp went back up to 98.5, cervix is still kinda hard to reach but that baby is CLOSED!


----------



## MrsLake2013

Currently day 45 - 13 dpo (approx)

Last cycle was 42 days. Before then, it had been about 12 months or so with nothing.

Ready for the TMI?

Today i've had redish blood when i wiped this morning and now just a very little bit of brown. Yesterday was just brown blood. So confusing really. I'm not wasting a test, so I'll be testing on the 25th(morning of gyno appt)


----------



## DSemcho

Ah. There is a slight chance it could be IB. And the morning of the 25th me and DH have a fertility specialist appointment :D


----------



## DSemcho

Ugh I just found out that if your regular FertilAid can make you late on your period for the first 2 or 3 months :(


----------



## Rozzer

How does it do that?


----------



## DSemcho

Idk. Apparently if youre irregular it makes you regular and vice versa


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Ugh I just found out that if your regular FertilAid can make you late on your period for the first 2 or 3 months :(

Why would you take it if your regular though?


----------



## DSemcho

It's not to make your period regular, it's to help boost your fertility.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> It's not to make your period regular, it's to help boost your fertility.

Oh...but not if you are already regular I'm guessing.
I had heard that about fertilaid but thought it must've just been a one off. Well I guess it can't have been your luteal phase so it must've delayed ov, which is odd that your charts still pinpointed ov though! I wonder when/ if you've oved then!


----------



## DSemcho

No I still ovulated that day, I got the hard cramp that night and everything, and the positive opk. But if I did ovulate later that's means we missed it :(


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> No I still ovulated that day, I got the hard cramp that night and everything, and the positive opk. But if I did ovulate later that's means we missed it :(

I thought if you ovulated though AF or BFP was inevitable? Isn't the luteal phase a fixed, unchangeable thing?


----------



## DSemcho

I thought so to. But I'm like 98% I ovulated. I got all the normal stuff I do... idk...


----------



## brunettebimbo

Your luteal phase can change when you take supplements.


----------



## DSemcho

My Wondfo's just came in!!! They got sent to the wrong APO...... Here's to testing..... I think I'm gonna do a live one.


----------



## jamesmomma201

So I tested this morning and bfn. I don't know what is going on. Can it really take that long for hcg to show up in urine?? Temp went up a little more from yesterday...I'm so confused!


----------



## DSemcho

How many DPO?? 

I got a negative to.... But a surprisingly dark OPK....


Spoiler
HPT:
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/a786e4b1-bfa6-4c5e-bf1f-14416c1e3014_zps893c0dc2.jpg

OPK:
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/02164472-b988-4ef3-bd9a-f3d1c514de24_zpsf81fd1b9.jpg


----------



## jamesmomma201

According to ff 30dpo!


----------



## DSemcho

WHOA! Could you have ovulated twice?? When was the last HPT you took?


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I got a BFN this morning too, AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## jamesmomma201

DSemcho said:


> WHOA! Could you have ovulated twice?? When was the last HPT you took?

Just this morning.


----------



## DSemcho

hmm... you didn't take FertilAid to did you? lol


----------



## jamesmomma201

Nope, I don't take anything but a prenatal vitamin.


----------



## DSemcho

Okie dokie.

I'm feeling really hot right now (and not the sexy good kind). I know at night my temps have been really high (99.2 - 99.6) and I temp vaginally... I guess I'll just see what tomorrow's temp is and hopefully I'll have some answers soon!


----------



## poppygirl05

I know how you feel jamesmomma. I am 25 dpo and bfn


----------



## jamesmomma201

Yea poppygirl, I don't see how it's possible to see that you have ovulated and go this long without an answer. Hopefully we will both just get a late bfp!


----------



## 2moms2be

Bright red spotting, a day earlier than expected.

99.5% sure I'm out. I'll wait for AF to make it official, but... :nope:

This has been the day from hell, and this is just the icing on the miserable cake.

I'll go home, have a good cry & some chocolate, and then I guess it's back on the horse.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

2moms2be said:


> Bright red spotting, a day earlier than expected.
> 
> 99.5% sure I'm out. I'll wait for AF to make it official, but... :nope:
> 
> This has been the day from hell, and this is just the icing on the miserable cake.
> 
> I'll go home, have a good cry & some chocolate, and then I guess it's back on the horse.

So sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## DSemcho

Aw I'm sorry 2moms :(


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey Octobabes!!! :flower:

Just checking in to say hi and see how everyone is doing?
Yaaaa for all the BFPs and Boooooo for all the AFs!

I'm currently floating between the October thread and the November thread, I'm just on the cusp!!!

I'm 5DPO today, and seriously cracking up! I WANNA TEST!!!!!!!!!!


xxxxxxx


----------



## ellitigg

Sorry to hear it 2moms :(

There is so much limbo in this thread now. Where are all our BFPs!

I'm not feeling hopeful that this is my month. The only symptom I have is ONE sore boob, on one side. 

Argh get me out of my funk!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

no AF for me yet, but lots of cramping. AF is due tomorrow. FX'd she doesn't show! Tired of seeing BFN's, might wait a day to test if she doesn't show.


----------



## fairyy

MrsLake2013 said:


> Pretty sure my spotting from yesterday has now turned into AF. :cry::growlmad::nope:
> 
> Bring on the gyno appt on Friday :thumbup:

I have also booked gyno appointment for 1st November. 
What are you going to look for in that appointment ? Are they going to do any ultrasound or anything on you ?


----------



## fairyy

DenyseGiguere said:


> no AF for me yet, but lots of cramping. AF is due tomorrow. FX'd she doesn't show! Tired of seeing BFN's, might wait a day to test if she doesn't show.

Hope she stays away from u hun.


----------



## DenyseGiguere

fairyy said:


> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> no AF for me yet, but lots of cramping. AF is due tomorrow. FX'd she doesn't show! Tired of seeing BFN's, might wait a day to test if she doesn't show.
> 
> Hope she stays away from u hun.Click to expand...

Thank you, I hope so too! I have symptoms, but trying not to read into anything until tomorrow passes. The BFN this morning had me convinced I wasn't pregnant, but now I just don't know. I feel off somehow. 

How are you?


----------



## ellitigg

DenyseGiguere said:


> fairyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DenyseGiguere said:
> 
> 
> no AF for me yet, but lots of cramping. AF is due tomorrow. FX'd she doesn't show! Tired of seeing BFN's, might wait a day to test if she doesn't show.
> 
> Hope she stays away from u hun.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I hope so too! I have symptoms, but trying not to read into anything until tomorrow passes. The BFN this morning had me convinced I wasn't pregnant, but now I just don't know. I feel off somehow.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

FX'd for you Denyse! X


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Someone mentioned the possibility of one of my cysts rupturing...I hope not :wacko:


----------



## MrsLake2013

fairyy said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> Pretty sure my spotting from yesterday has now turned into AF. :cry::growlmad::nope:
> 
> Bring on the gyno appt on Friday :thumbup:
> 
> I have also booked gyno appointment for 1st November.
> What are you going to look for in that appointment ? Are they going to do any ultrasound or anything on you ?Click to expand...

I've already had appointments with my gyno. They started me on Clomid (un-monitored) 3 months ago, so this is my follow up appointment.

Hopefully this spotting is something like IB and I'm going to request a blood test to check.

I'm also going to ask if I'm increasing clomid that I'm monitored for signs of ovulation and a day 21 progesterone test. I want to make sure everything has been done before I need to go to a fertility clinic!!


----------



## poppygirl05

I tested today and got this weird ass result.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Jrepp

poppygirl05 said:


> I tested today and got this weird ass result.

Looks like an evap to me.


----------



## Jrepp

Are any of you using countdowntopregnancy? If so, are you having problems with it?


----------



## MrsLake2013

Jrepp said:


> Are any of you using countdowntopregnancy? If so, are you having problems with it?

It's been down for a few days now. Sometimes works, sometimes doesn't!


----------



## jamesmomma201

poppygirl05 said:


> I tested today and got this weird ass result.

Sorry! Can't really tell a thing on that one!


----------



## poppygirl05

I tinkered. Could be evap though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 6.2 KB
Views: 49


----------



## brunettebimbo

Looks like a bad dye run. I'd test again. FX for you!


----------



## DSemcho

20 DPO. Temp 98.2... Gonna take my last test in the AM before I head out to my Fertility Appointment. But I'm gonna go ahead and say I'm out.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

poppygirl05 said:


> I tinkered. Could be evap though.


Definitely looks like an evap/ dud test!


----------



## AugustBride6

Tested this morning.....:bfn:

AF is due in town tomorrow. :coffee:


----------



## salu_34

Ladies! Question;

I'm currently 6DPO, and have been getting creamy/sticky CM since I O'ed. This morning and into the early afternoon, I noticed a little bit of creamy CM in underwear after going to the bathroom. However, I just went again, and when I wiped had EWCM instead. Has anyone experienced this at 6DPO at all?

I marked it on my OF chart as creamy, but should I change it to EWCM now ??


----------



## DenyseGiguere

salu_34 said:


> Ladies! Question;
> 
> I'm currently 6DPO, and have been getting creamy/sticky CM since I O'ed. This morning and into the early afternoon, I noticed a little bit of creamy CM in underwear after going to the bathroom. However, I just went again, and when I wiped had EWCM instead. Has anyone experienced this at 6DPO at all?
> 
> I marked it on my OF chart as creamy, but should I change it to EWCM now ??

I've had various CM since before I ovulated, so yes I've experienced it :) Nothing to worry about, it could be a good sign. AF is due today, but she hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## ellitigg

It's gone kinda quiet in here! Is anyone still waiting to test?

Denyse, still no AF? FX'd for you.

I randomly got EWCM today at 13dpo :shrug: Will wait until Sat to test tho.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

ellitigg said:


> It's gone kinda quiet in here! Is anyone still waiting to test?
> 
> Denyse, still no AF? FX'd for you.
> 
> I randomly got EWCM today at 13dpo :shrug: Will wait until Sat to test tho.

I'm testing tomorrow at 7dpo, but I'm an addict so I'm allowed!:haha::haha:
AF is due on 2/11/13! 

xxx


----------



## AugustBride6

Sofaqueen77 said:


> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> It's gone kinda quiet in here! Is anyone still waiting to test?
> 
> Denyse, still no AF? FX'd for you.
> 
> I randomly got EWCM today at 13dpo :shrug: Will wait until Sat to test tho.
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow at 7dpo, but I'm an addict so I'm allowed!:haha::haha:
> AF is due on 2/11/13!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


I am 13dpo also and I have POAS for 2 days now. I have issues. You have some will power!!


----------



## DSemcho

Found out if I take my OPK off FF and just use my temps it hasme ovulating on CD34, which we didn't have sex the three days before, up to or after.... Actually we didn't bd between cd29 - CD38. :/


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Found out if I take my OPK off FF and just use my temps it hasme ovulating on CD34, which we didn't have sex the three days before, up to or after.... Actually we didn't bd between cd29 - CD38. :/

Wow that's a long time :/


----------



## Bee Bee

I am 9DPO today. Had some light brown/reddish spot this morning during SMU. Then, when wiping the next time, a light pink wipe. It's been 4 hours since then and now clear. Also a bit crampy today. Temps are still good, so I am hoping this is implantation bleeding! FX!!

No clue when to expect AF, so this could be her. But I wont know for sure unless it gets a lot worse. I am planning on testing Saturday morning!

PS. Only symptoms I have been having is massive food aversion. Absolutely nothing sounds good and when i eat, I get about half way through and just do not want to eat anymore. Even if I am still hungry. I've been forcing myself to eat for days/been eating well past the point of not wanting to. Also, I was really sick on my plane rides the past few days. I usually dont have an issue with cabin pressure but it was really making me feel terrible.


----------



## ellitigg

AugustBride6 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> It's gone kinda quiet in here! Is anyone still waiting to test?
> 
> Denyse, still no AF? FX'd for you.
> 
> I randomly got EWCM today at 13dpo :shrug: Will wait until Sat to test tho.
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow at 7dpo, but I'm an addict so I'm allowed!:haha::haha:
> AF is due on 2/11/13!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 13dpo also and I have POAS for 2 days now. I have issues. You have some will power!!Click to expand...

Lol! Nah I'm just a scaredy cat because I dont have a lot of symptoms. If its going to be negative I'd rather just let the evil :witch: come! When is AF due for you?


----------



## MrsLake2013

I'm still here. No AF, BFN's.

Have appointment with my gynecologist this afternoon.


----------



## MrsLake2013

Ladies, I need some opinions.

12, 13 and 14 dpo I was spotting light brown/red. It was only ever there when I wiped.
Today 15dpo, there is nothing. Is there a chance this may have been implantation bleeding? I've never had spotting before.

Would it be a good idea today while I'm at my appointment to ask for a blood test, or would it still be too soon?


----------



## Bee Bee

MrsLake2013 said:


> Ladies, I need some opinions.
> 
> 12, 13 and 14 dpo I was spotting light brown/red. It was only ever there when I wiped.
> Today 15dpo, there is nothing. Is there a chance this may have been implantation bleeding? I've never had spotting before.
> 
> Would it be a good idea today while I'm at my appointment to ask for a blood test, or would it still be too soon?


Absolutely not too early. I believe they can test atleast 7 DPO, so def can at 14 DPO. 

I'm going through the exact same thing right now at 9DPO. hoping its implantation...


----------



## DSemcho

hopefulfor1st said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Found out if I take my OPK off FF and just use my temps it hasme ovulating on CD34, which we didn't have sex the three days before, up to or after.... Actually we didn't bd between cd29 - CD38. :/
> 
> Wow that's a long time :/Click to expand...

Yup. Between CD21 and today (CD40) we've only had sex 3 times. He's a once a seeker, but even 10 days drives me nuts!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Found out if I take my OPK off FF and just use my temps it hasme ovulating on CD34, which we didn't have sex the three days before, up to or after.... Actually we didn't bd between cd29 - CD38. :/
> 
> Wow that's a long time :/Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Between CD21 and today (CD40) we've only had sex 3 times. He's a once a seeker, but even 10 days drives me nuts!Click to expand...

Because my cycles aren't too predictable we have to go with every second day, once I have my cd21 bloods ill be relieved to just enjoy my tww stress free!


----------



## AugustBride6

ellitigg said:


> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellitigg said:
> 
> 
> It's gone kinda quiet in here! Is anyone still waiting to test?
> 
> Denyse, still no AF? FX'd for you.
> 
> I randomly got EWCM today at 13dpo :shrug: Will wait until Sat to test tho.
> 
> I'm testing tomorrow at 7dpo, but I'm an addict so I'm allowed!:haha::haha:
> AF is due on 2/11/13!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I am 13dpo also and I have POAS for 2 days now. I have issues. You have some will power!!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol! Nah I'm just a scaredy cat because I dont have a lot of symptoms. If its going to be negative I'd rather just let the evil :witch: come! When is AF due for you?Click to expand...

she us due tomorrow. Tick tock


----------



## Jrepp

hopefulfor1st said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Found out if I take my OPK off FF and just use my temps it hasme ovulating on CD34, which we didn't have sex the three days before, up to or after.... Actually we didn't bd between cd29 - CD38. :/
> 
> Wow that's a long time :/Click to expand...

:-( I hope you o'd during the positive opk then. If not, you can rejoin me next month lol. How did the doctors appointment go?



MrsLake2013 said:


> Ladies, I need some opinions.
> 
> 12, 13 and 14 dpo I was spotting light brown/red. It was only ever there when I wiped.
> Today 15dpo, there is nothing. Is there a chance this may have been implantation bleeding? I've never had spotting before.
> 
> Would it be a good idea today while I'm at my appointment to ask for a blood test, or would it still be too soon?

How long are your luteal phases? It may or may not be too soon to test if you implanted late, but only time will tell.



hopefulfor1st said:


> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefulfor1st said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSemcho said:
> 
> 
> Found out if I take my OPK off FF and just use my temps it hasme ovulating on CD34, which we didn't have sex the three days before, up to or after.... Actually we didn't bd between cd29 - CD38. :/
> 
> Wow that's a long time :/Click to expand...
> 
> Yup. Between CD21 and today (CD40) we've only had sex 3 times. He's a once a seeker, but even 10 days drives me nuts!Click to expand...
> 
> Because my cycles aren't too predictable we have to go with every second day, once I have my cd21 bloods ill be relieved to just enjoy my tww stress free!Click to expand...

What does the 21 day blood test tell you?


----------



## xs5

My first post ever, been reading all day and my head is spinning. I think I am 11dpo had a tinge of pink for about an hour this am when I wiped. Took hpt and bfn, thought maybe af started early but nothing all day, back to waiting


----------



## Bee Bee

xs5 said:


> My first post ever, been reading all day and my head is spinning. I think I am 11dpo had a tinge of pink for about an hour this am when I wiped. Took hpt and bfn, thought maybe af started early but nothing all day, back to waiting

Could be implantation bleeding if it doesnt get worse! :)

Try testing again at 14DPO. Sometimes you can get a result at 11DPO but you'll get a more accurate one at 14 possibly


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Jrepp- cd21 blood work tests progesterone to confirm that ovulation happened, since I wasn't able to pinpoint ov or get a positive opk it will be a relief to know the clomid worked and I at least oved! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## DSemcho

Hey guys, I'll catch up on posts when I get back. But I just wanted to let ya'll know my fertility specialist consult is today. And it determines whether we are stopping TTC in January or not. Fx'd I come home to some BFP from you ladies!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

DSemcho said:


> Hey guys, I'll catch up on posts when I get back. But I just wanted to let ya'll know my fertility specialist consult is today. And it determines whether we are stopping TTC in January or not. Fx'd I come home to some BFP from you ladies!



Good luck at your appointment!!
How come your stopping in January though?


----------



## DSemcho

January is the 1 year mark of TTC with doctors. And there is nothing else they would do for us on base, so there really wouldn't be a point anymore. Unless my DH kept taking FertilAid, and we kept BDing during my week (with the last 3 or 4 times being REALLY AWKWARD). And just all the stress of it, it's actually a lot more than we thought.

Btw I think I got a shadow/evap on a Wondfo =/

Spoiler
https://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g55/blissfully_rebellious/photo1_zpsf0858a48.jpg
^^^barely see it irl^^^


----------



## hopefulfor1st

You don't have to stop just because it didn't happen in a year, doesn't mean it'll never happen! Perhaps you just need to take a less stressful ntnp route!


----------



## Siyren

4 days late and gave in and tested but bfn's. Not sure what to think x


----------



## DSemcho

MrsLake2013 said:


> I'm still here. No AF, BFN's.
> 
> Have appointment with my gynecologist this afternoon.

I hope you hear something soon!



hopefulfor1st said:


> Because my cycles aren't too predictable we have to go with every second day, once I have my cd21 bloods ill be relieved to just enjoy my tww stress free!

Man I wish we did it every other day with him wanting to loll



Jrepp said:


> :-( I hope you o'd during the positive opk then. If not, you can rejoin me next month lol. How did the doctors appointment go?


Unfortunately it didn't go to well... With all the tests, medications, the exam and the price of IVF it's about $4500 and DH said he doesn't want to spend that kinda money on a gamble. So... I guess we're gonna give it until January. But he did say he wants to look into adoption. Which is awesome cause a few months ago he didn't want to at all. I don't even know where to get started with adoption.


----------



## MrsLake2013

DSemcho said:


> MrsLake2013 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here. No AF, BFN's.
> 
> Have appointment with my gynecologist this afternoon.
> 
> I hope you hear something soon!
> 
> Unfortunately it didn't go to well... With all the tests, medications, the exam and the price of IVF it's about $4500 and DH said he doesn't want to spend that kinda money on a gamble. So... I guess we're gonna give it until January. But he did say he wants to look into adoption. Which is awesome cause a few months ago he didn't want to at all. I don't even know where to get started with adoption.Click to expand...

I've had my clomid dose upped and got a BFN on the tests we did today. Seems the doctor didn't actually tell me last time exactly how he wanted me to take the Clomid. So hopefully we can get it right this time.

Sorry to hear that your appointment didn't go so well. Fingers Crossed you get your BFP before January. But also keep in mind, like someone else said, you can always NTNP to make it less stressful. I really do hope it happens for you soon!!!


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hello ladies,

So I tested ands it's a bfn! I'm not too bothered, I mean I lasted till 7dpo right. Right? 

I just have to keep reminding myself that this is not an ordinary cycle, I might not even have O'd! I need to keep my feet on the ground this time!!!

As for symptoms... Veiny boobs, ever so slightly tender ( although that could be because of all the prodding I'm doing ), mild but noticeable dragging sensation in lower abdomen, but that could be because of the 14in pizza I scoffed last nite!!!

I'm probably gonna test every day now until AF or BFP!! Obviously in secret... OH is still in MC mode a bit, but he'll catch up, I just don't want to bombard him with sticks just yet! 

I think if I get any sniff of a line on the cheapies, I'll do a digi, and fits positive I'll show OH! 

Sorry to hear the appt didn't go well DS, and DH isn't keen to spend the ... 
Can I ask why it was awkward the last few times? 

At the start OH actually sulked for two days firing my fertile week.... To this day I don't know why?!? Nowadays I usually give OH the heads up for (as we call it) loaded s*x.... He's always on board for any kind of s*x anyway, but during that loaded week, he gives his boys a bit of a pep talk first!!!:haha:

How are you all doing?


----------



## DSemcho

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> So I tested ands it's a bfn! I'm not too bothered, I mean I lasted till 7dpo right. Right?
> 
> I just have to keep reminding myself that this is not an ordinary cycle, I might not even have O'd! I need to keep my feet on the ground this time!!!
> 
> As for symptoms... Veiny boobs, ever so slightly tender ( although that could be because of all the prodding I'm doing ), mild but noticeable dragging sensation in lower abdomen, but that could be because of the 14in pizza I scoffed last nite!!!
> 
> I'm probably gonna test every day now until AF or BFP!! Obviously in secret... OH is still in MC mode a bit, but he'll catch up, I just don't want to bombard him with sticks just yet!
> 
> I think if I get any sniff of a line on the cheapies, I'll do a digi, and fits positive I'll show OH!
> 
> Sorry to hear the appt didn't go well DS, and DH isn't keen to spend the ...
> Can I ask why it was awkward the last few times?
> 
> At the start OH actually sulked for two days firing my fertile week.... To this day I don't know why?!? Nowadays I usually give OH the heads up for (as we call it) loaded s*x.... He's always on board for any kind of s*x anyway, but during that loaded week, he gives his boys a bit of a pep talk first!!!:haha:
> 
> How are you all doing?

BD was awkward during my 'week' cause he's a once a seeker, and he didn't really wanna have sex but was for a baby. He doesn't wanna dish out for IVF But will for Adoption.


----------



## hopefulfor1st

My hubby loves the ttc!!! He takes advantage of all the sex he can get cos he knows once I get pregnant and tired/sick it'll drop to once or twice a week lol


----------



## SBCookie21

Tested on 10/23 and everyday since then and got a BFSN (Big Fat Stupid Negative) lol. The witch hasn't gotten me yet, but my temps have dropped and I'm starting to get light cramps. ugh!!!!


----------



## Babyface843

I want to thank all of you on threads like this for getting me through my TWW. It was actually a 3WW full of stress and worry.
Yesterday I finally got a BFP!!

I was 7 days late for my Period, I was on CD 38 and I was 14 DPO.
The only symptoms I had were small, like they were just in my head. 
My cervix was very high, hard and closed. Cramping way low in my belly, and lots of gas. :dohh: 

I wish lots of Baby Dust to all you who are waiting. 
I don't know what i would have done without you guys! 
:hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Babyface843 said:


> I want to thank all of you on threads like this for getting me through my TWW. It was actually a 3WW full of stress and worry.
> Yesterday I finally got a BFP!!
> 
> I was 7 days late for my Period, I was on CD 38 and I was 14 DPO.
> The only symptoms I had were small, like they were just in my head.
> My cervix was very high, hard and closed. Cramping way low in my belly, and lots of gas. :dohh:
> 
> I wish lots of Baby Dust to all you who are waiting.
> I don't know what i would have done without you guys!
> :hugs:

Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance:

You give me hope. I am now 1 day late for AF and have creamy discharge but no signs of AF. But keep getting BFN's.


----------



## AugustBride6

:witch: has arrived. Off to November for me!!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

AugustBride6 said:


> :witch: has arrived. Off to November for me!!

So sorry hun :hugs: I think I'll be joining you soon, just noticed some light pink discharge :(


----------



## AugustBride6

DenyseGiguere said:


> AugustBride6 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: has arrived. Off to November for me!!
> 
> So sorry hun :hugs: I think I'll be joining you soon, just noticed some light pink discharge :(Click to expand...

:hugs: to you also! Happy November vibes!

There is an upside, I can enjoy a glass of wine tonight... or 2 :wine:


----------



## DSemcho

hopefulfor1st said:


> My hubby loves the ttc!!! He takes advantage of all the sex he can get cos he knows once I get pregnant and tired/sick it'll drop to once or twice a week lol

Mine has always been a once a weeker... Except when we were on vacation in the states visiting family... I got it like 8 times in 9 days I was ecstatic lol.



Babyface843 said:


> I want to thank all of you on threads like this for getting me through my TWW. It was actually a 3WW full of stress and worry.
> Yesterday I finally got a BFP!!
> 
> I was 7 days late for my Period, I was on CD 38 and I was 14 DPO.
> The only symptoms I had were small, like they were just in my head.
> My cervix was very high, hard and closed. Cramping way low in my belly, and lots of gas. :dohh:
> 
> I wish lots of Baby Dust to all you who are waiting.
> I don't know what i would have done without you guys!
> :hugs:

Congrats on your BFP!



AugustBride6 said:


> :witch: has arrived. Off to November for me!!

Aww I'm sorry August.


----------



## ellitigg

Congrats babyface!

Sorry the :witch: got you August. I think I have another day or two to go...


----------



## Bee Bee

DSemcho said:


> Mine has always been a once a weeker... Except when we were on vacation in the states visiting family... I got it like 8 times in 9 days I was ecstatic lol.

I am in the same boat!!!! My hubby would be perfectly happy going once a week or once every other week. Me, on the other hand, would prefer 2-3 times a week. I did manage to get him to do every other day around O time atleast. But near the end he was getting run down lol and it was getting harder and harder for him to finish. 

But I just try to tell him that I only need it to be that much one week of the month, then he is "off the clock" the rest of it! He seems to take it better that way. Since that one week of a lot of BDing, we have only done it one a week. lol. 

But, I might be experiencing Implantation Bleeding right now, so maybe he'll be off the clock of a while, if we're lucky! lol


----------



## SBCookie21

Well no sooner than I posted my update, the :witch: got me. I'm out...on to November for me too :cry:


----------



## Bee Bee

Man, I could just smell the dill pickle on my husband's sandwich from across the room just now! I could taste the dill in the back of my throat!


----------



## DSemcho

Eww I hate dill pickles :(

Stupid shadow's on Wondfo's. It'd be amazing to get a BFP after what happened yesterday.


----------



## ellitigg

Suspect I'll be moving to November thread tomorrow as my temps are crashing. Ho hum.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey guys,
I'm 8dpo, is this an evap?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 24


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm 8dpo, is this an evap?

Those tests have been having a bad run on here lately..... Crack a frer open!!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Looks good to me sofaqueen! I had one like that and am now 6 weeks 4 days x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

2 days late, and look like the :witch: got me. Spotting dark brown this morning. On to November.

Good luck everyone still waiting to test.


----------



## DSemcho

Oh SOFA!! How awesome would that be!!!!


----------



## ellitigg

Witch got me :( Onto November!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

ellitigg said:


> Witch got me :( Onto November!

Me too :( Good luck hun


----------



## DSemcho

Waiting for AF. Having twinges and a good amount of lotiony cm. Temp was 98.3 today. AF 7 - 8 days late.


----------



## Bee Bee

:bfn: this morning at 11DPO!!

Still hoping I'll get a positive by 14DPO!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

Omg, at a baby shower I'm helping throw and trying to be happy...this really sucks!


----------



## poppygirl05

Going on 30dpo and cd45. Really depressed and emotional. Sighs


----------



## DenyseGiguere

poppygirl05 said:


> Going on 30dpo and cd45. Really depressed and emotional. Sighs

I'm sorry, :hugs: hun


----------



## poppygirl05

I wish i knew what is wrong with me


----------



## hopefulfor1st

poppygirl05 said:


> I wish i knew what is wrong with me

Have u been to the doc yet honey?


----------



## DSemcho

Sorry Mindy :(

No AF. But I took my temp at 7:30 (got woke up) it was 98.3, then again when my alarm went off at 8 and it was 97.8. Howvever, I found out that we had time change here, so the first one was what would have been 8:30 and the second at what would have been 9am. Idk what to do. Which should I go with? Also my boobs are finally hurting, but cervix is still kinda high.was gonna test, but didn't because idk which temp.


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Hey ladies! 

Here's my test from 9am, there is a definitive line irl, I'm not sure if it's pink though!!! So officially I'm still on the fence!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## salu_34

I'm not feeling too good about this cycle ... on 9DPO, and still not significant dip in temp. I still have this on again off again head cold with sore throat and runny/stuffy nose. I'm just not "feeling" it, even though our timing was damn near perfect ....


----------



## Sofaqueen77

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Here's my test from 9am, there is a definitive line irl, I'm not sure if it's pink though!!! So officially I'm still on the fence!!!

Not on the fence anymore........ Scared shitless!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DSemcho

Yay! Congrats Sofa!!

AFM - I got AF about half an hour ago! Yay!!!! No more limbo!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Sofaqueen77 said:


> Sofaqueen77 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Here's my test from 9am, there is a definitive line irl, I'm not sure if it's pink though!!! So officially I'm still on the fence!!!
> 
> Not on the fence anymore........ Scared shitless!Click to expand...

Congrats!


----------



## DenyseGiguere

I'm not sure what's going on with me....I'm not bleeding at all now. Guess I'll wait and see if it picks up again.


----------



## Jrepp

Last night I got a negative opk, but I woke up this morning feeling ovulatory pain on both the right and left sides. My cervix is very high and I am having creamy cm. Maybe ovulation is going to happen soon!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Congrats sofa! Positive sticky vibes being sent your way! x


----------



## ellitigg

Sofa that's amazing news, congratulations! DS I'm really glad you're not in limbo now, onto November!


----------



## lauren1979

Ive had to stay off here because i symptom spotted wayyyyy too much last month. But im sooooo happy to say that im 8dpo and have a definite line this morning on FRER!! I am having the hardest time not telling my fiance today! I need the perfect way to do it!he is going to be over the moon! I have four daughters, but this will be his only child. I am beyond crazy excited. Took 5 months. Don't give up ladies!! It just has to be the right time!i will try to post a pic!


----------



## Bee Bee

Tested again this morning at 12DPO, still :bfn:

Still spotting. And my temp went down yesterday but shot right back up today, so I'm not sure what to think about it. 

I'm thinking if I dont get a BFP by 15DPO or 16DPO, then I'll probably have to consider this spotting I have been doing as a period. (because obv I'm not gonna see AF if this is actually my period and not IB) 

Anyway, if this isn't my month then it's fine. :) Only my first month trying and only my first month without BC.


----------



## jamesmomma201

I'm out...on to next month!


----------



## Starflower

Yey, congrats sofa :)


----------



## Jrepp

Took an opk today and got a pretty hefty line. I know it isn't positive, but I think it will be soon.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## HGsurvivor05

Sofa, I am thrilled for you....congratulations and enjoy telling your other half  
Your bound to be 'scared shitless' LOL take it easy and praying for this little bean


----------



## poppygirl05

I am still in limbo. going on 31dpo and cd46 ithink. longest cycle ever. no af symptoms at all. oh and I found. out my sil is preggers with number3. sighs


----------



## poppygirl05

hopefulfor1st said:


> poppygirl05 said:
> 
> 
> I wish i knew what is wrong with me
> 
> Have u been to the doc yet honey?Click to expand...

nope. they said not to worry until I miss 2 periods. I'm going to call tomorrow


----------



## poppygirl05

my pets are acting weird. my cat will no longer lay by my head she has to be on my stomach. my dog will stand by me and growl at anyone who tries to get close even dh and he's really clingy


----------



## Jeslynn

I got my BFP yesterday  will post pix later. .wishing you all bfp and lots of baby dust


----------



## lauren1979

Congrats jeslynn!
So did i!BFP from yesterday showed up so much darker this morning!
Sending baby dust to all of you deserving women!!:baby:


----------



## Flibberty87

Arrrrghhh so many updates!!!!!! sorry I have been MIA, I have been working many night shifts :( Got a couple of days off now though :)

Congrats to the new BFPs!!

AFM - FINALLY stopped spotting yesterday after 10 days. And my CM has gone watery so I think my body is trying to sort it's shit out ready to ovulate woo!


----------



## Jeslynn

Jeslynn said:


> I got my BFP yesterday  will post pix later. .wishing you all bfp and lots of baby dust

So i took my first test yesterday morning and followed thru out the day. the test on the bottom right just for fun is a ovulation test..:test::test::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20131028_072058_opt.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## DSemcho

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## Bee Bee

Im out ladies! Just got AF after 5 days of spotting. On to November!!

I am totally okay with this though. :) This was only my first cycle trying so I wasn't expecting to get a BFP, I was just hoping I would be lucky enough to see one lol. 

On a positive note though, I have been on BC for 11 years so I wasnt even sure if I was gonna see AF any time soon. I haven't even seen a full blown one in 5 years. So, the fact she came back after only 1 month off BC is really great news. :)


----------



## DSemcho

Hey Bee here is a thread for November :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2024423-hoping-november-44-testers-so-far.html


----------



## Flibberty87

Can't believe October is almost over! Where has it gone?! What a rollercoaster it has been for us all


----------



## Jrepp

Congrats to all the new positives. Sorry to those that got AF. Sofa queen sent the link for November, hope to see you there. 

Afm: just started talking to my sister again because apparently I'm not being fair to her. Haven't ovulated yet, but it's close I think. Hoping to get a sticky positive this month after miscarrying a few weeks ago. I'm on the fence about when to test because on one hand I want to know as soon as possible, but at the same time I don't want to find out only to miscarry again.


----------



## fairyy

Jrepp said:


> Congrats to all the new positives. Sorry to those that got AF. Sofa queen sent the link for November, hope to see you there.
> 
> Afm: just started talking to my sister again because apparently I'm not being fair to her. Haven't ovulated yet, but it's close I think. Hoping to get a sticky positive this month after miscarrying a few weeks ago. I'm on the fence about when to test because on one hand I want to know as soon as possible, but at the same time I don't want to find out only to miscarry again.

Don't worry. You will be preggo again very soon and this time it will be sticky. :dust:


----------



## SBCookie21

Flibberty87 said:


> Can't believe October is almost over! Where has it gone?! What a rollercoaster it has been for us all

 Hey Fibberty you can mark me down as being captured by the evil :witch: on to November for me too :cry:


----------



## salu_34

Had some sharp pains today on my upper right side in the afternoon. AF is due tomorrow, usually get spotting the day before, but had nothing all day .... until I just got home, and had some red when wiping. Don't think it's a good sign :(


----------



## Flibberty87

Your chart looks really good.. Does your temp drop slowly or straight away usually?


----------



## salu_34

Flibberty87 said:


> Your chart looks really good.. Does your temp drop slowly or straight away usually?

Had another temp drop this morning, now sitting at 36.54.

Last month, three days before AF arrived, temps were at 36.61, 36.80 (temp taken later), and 36.61. The month before that, three days before AF arrived, temps were at 36.44, 36.61, 36.35. 

It almost seems like they light to spike for one day, and then gradually go down after that. I did notice that this months temps seemed to be a tad higher than last months. Have seen no spotting this morning as of yet, but woke up with a nasty headache!


----------



## Flibberty87

ooh could be a symptom! I shall await an update!


----------



## salu_34

Flibberty87 said:


> ooh could be a symptom! I shall await an update!

Just went to the bathroom before my lunch break, brownish/red mixed with CM when I wiped ... AF will probably show her ugly face tomorrow :( What a great way to spend Halloween !


----------



## DenyseGiguere

salu_34 said:


> Flibberty87 said:
> 
> 
> ooh could be a symptom! I shall await an update!
> 
> Just went to the bathroom before my lunch break, brownish/red mixed with CM when I wiped ... AF will probably show her ugly face tomorrow :( What a great way to spend Halloween !Click to expand...

Sorry hun. I felt the same way when I started noticing brown cm. I hope we both get lucky in November <3


----------



## DSemcho

It's the FINAL COUNTDOWN!! HSG and SA on Friday :D The Doctor said he found DH's previous SA from back in June, but I've had him on FertilAid and MotilityBoost since Mid August/Early September so me and DH still wanna do the SA so we can see if his seminal fluid viscosity has changed :D


----------



## Jrepp

Good luck!

Salu I'm sorry AF got ya


----------



## jenny84

negative :-(


----------



## Flibberty87

Well ladies, October is officially over. Congrats to all the bfps and baby dust next for next cycle to the others :)

Thank you all for being here this month, I think you've kept me sane!


----------



## Starflower

I'm out AF finally arrived 8days later yesterday. Roll on November and my next cycle. Congrats to everyone who got their :BFP: and good luck to everyone moving into the next cycle xxx


----------



## Amalee

Got my BFP today!


----------



## Frizzabelle

I have started heavy bleeding today (10 weeks+1 day). I am devastated. In some pain and having a scan tomorrow morning :( x


----------



## SBCookie21

Got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LalaR

Frizzabelle said:


> I have started heavy bleeding today (10 weeks+1 day). I am devastated. In some pain and having a scan tomorrow morning :( x

Hope everything is ok frizabelle. Thinking about you. Xx:hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Frizzabelle said:


> I have started heavy bleeding today (10 weeks+1 day). I am devastated. In some pain and having a scan tomorrow morning :( x

Hope everything is ok frizabelle. Thinking about you. Xx:hugs:


----------



## jenny84

Frizzabelle said:


> I have started heavy bleeding today (10 weeks+1 day). I am devastated. In some pain and having a scan tomorrow morning :( x


i hope everything is ok!!
many women say they have blood during their pregnancy and the ultrasound shows everything is fine
however maybe you got tired doing work or something?do you remember if thats what happened?you must rest now !


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Frizzabelle said:


> I have started heavy bleeding today (10 weeks+1 day). I am devastated. In some pain and having a scan tomorrow morning :( x

How are you doing hun? Hope everything's okay :hugs:


----------



## DenyseGiguere

SBCookie21 said:


> Got my BFP!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you. I had a scan this morning and baby was happily wiggling around! I have a 6x7cm sub chorionic bleed and am likely to bleed again. This time I will be seen straight away at the hospital as I lost a lot of blood yesterday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't happen again as it was terrifying, I would never have thought a baby could survive that! 
I was also told I am 3 days further along than I thought x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Frizzabelle said:


> Thank you. I had a scan this morning and baby was happily wiggling around! I have a 6x7cm sub chorionic bleed and am likely to bleed again. This time I will be seen straight away at the hospital as I lost a lot of blood yesterday. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't happen again as it was terrifying, I would never have thought a baby could survive that!
> I was also told I am 3 days further along than I thought x

So glad everything worked out :hugs: hope it's nothing but smooth sailing for you and your little bean from now on!


----------



## Frizzabelle

:)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Frizzabelle

Thank you so much x


----------



## DenyseGiguere

Frizzabelle said:


> :)

Awwwwww...how cute! Congrats hun


----------



## jenny84

Frizzabelle said:


> Thank you so much x


see ??? i told you so!(hate that phrase lol!)
congrats!!!!!!


----------

